# Been Robbed in a Drug Deal? Post story



## tokey

*Been Robbed in A Drug Deal? Post story*

Ever been jacked?  Post your story here.  I got robbed in my own house today of a (edited #) of dank worth about $(edited #).  They looked at it and said we're taking this and ran.  I fought back and knocked one of the motherfuckers into a picture frame on my wall (it survived) and he knocked me into my TV.  Plus the fat fuck stepped on my tow which is now completely black and blue and most likely broken.  My dad was next door and heard everything and I had to tell him everything.  It was a terrible day.  But I deserved it, I didn't know them and I told them how to get to my house and then I let them in.  Any other stories, hopefully none too horrible?


----------



## SmokinDank

_edited useless comment naming prices_


----------



## *=Regulator=*

_edited useless comment naming prices_


----------



## Aiken Drum

Yes, I've been fucked with capsules before...
remember kids, don't buy caps unless the seller is a guy you REALLY know so he doesn't fuck you up OR you tested them (not only Ez and the like, you need to try them to know how they feel, otherwise you could end up with a partial idea only).


----------



## playskool

i bought a lot of ampules of k from a foreign source. health canada and drug investigations canada (an orginization i didnt know existed) wouldnt let it into the country. it left me out like $300. sort of felt robbed?


----------



## blahblahblah

3:00 am in the ghetto....


shoulda known better, I did know better but didnt care.  Some cracked out guy was working a 'normal' reliable spot.  I had nevr seen this guy before which is also common.  I noticed he was kinda tweaky asked for 3 blows (h) next thing I had a gun against my head.  Gimmme your money Now...

Sure take it... ghetto crack jacker blah


----------



## Petersko

> i bought a lot of ampules of k from a foreign source. health canada and drug investigations canada (an orginization i didnt know existed) wouldnt let it into the country. it left me out like $300. sort of felt robbed?



Yeah, we have this silly organization in Canada called "Customs".

In the Food and Drug Act, Ketamine is a Schedule F (restricted) product. A quick search of the Government of Canada web site would have told you that.

If you tried to bring in a drug without trying to verify its legality, nobody robbed you. You flushed your money willingly.


----------



## The Young Geezer

well this kid I knew let his latinamerica-ghetto equivalent dealers into his place to make a big purchase, being so dumb he told them how much $ he had beforehand. and not only they robbed the shit out of his house and the money, but also murdered him, battered and stabbed, you are fucking naive bringing shady people to your house, but dipshits stay alive randomly so stick to your naiveness and maybe you'll even live longer than I do, I'd never give even a high class coke dealer anything but my cell phone, taking any to your place is just asking for trouble imo.


----------



## playskool

> Yeah, we have this silly organization in Canada called "Customs".
> 
> In the Food and Drug Act, Ketamine is a Schedule F (restricted) product. A quick search of the Government of Canada web site would have told you that.
> 
> If you tried to bring in a drug without trying to verify its legality, nobody robbed you. You flushed your money willingly.




1. no one said i didnt have a legitamite reason for aquiring the product. there are many prescriptions you cant just go redeam at the local pharmacy. there are many foreign sources that are cheaper than canadian ones. 

2. i knew the legality of both the drug and importing it. it was not customs that denied entry of the drug. had the shipment included proper documentation that health canada could verify, it would have been sent right through. there was the bigger problem that even if i had included all the papers with the package, there was more than a 3 month personal supply. and any prescription drug, imported from anywhere, cannot exceed that supply.


one could argue that anytime you deal with shady dealers in ghettos or have anything to do with illegal substances at all, if you get ripped off, you flushed your money willingly. 

you take a chance anytime you buy drugs from anyone else.


----------



## Jimmy the Gun

I once worked with this dude who hooked up schwag a couple of times.  One day, I drove him across town to get $75 of weed and acid.  He had me wait infront of a 7-11 and told me to sit tight.  I figured it was cool cause I worked with him.  Motherfucker bounced and never came back to work...learned my lesson.


----------



## PassMeTheVicks

And of course, the usual 'gimme the 20 and ill be back with your pill' dude. I lost that time, but I needed the roll so desperately I had no choice. Losing is all part of the game.


----------



## Petersko

[ Deleted: poster may be speaking of Ketamine infusions, which is indeed prescription, albeit very rare. ]


----------



## playskool

send me you email and i'll send you copies of the paperwork they sent me. all of it is from health canada, more specifically, bobbie chu of the drug investigations unit.

weather you think ketamine is a perscription drug or not, health canada classifies it as such. schedule F drugs are prescription medications. prescription medications can be brought into canada as long as it is no more than a personal 3 month supply. 

when you try to buy any perscription meds off an online pharmacy, you'll notice that (legitamite ones, anyway) they wont sell you more than a 90 day supply. health canada said that buy trying to get the amount that i did the "quantity of drug exceeds personal importation limit and is deemed commercial"

i'm not gonna argue all the details because quite frankly, i dont know enough about them. i dont regularly deal with health canada, or the government in general. while i'm aware of general rules and regulations, i'm no expert. all i know is in regards to my paticular situation, and all that knowledge was obtained through the paperwork sent to me by health canada, and the phone calls i made after recieving such paperwork. 

you say you are genuinly curious, and although that was ment to be a a sarcastic remark, if you really want to know, you can speak to drug inspectors at health canada by calling 416-973-1600. or go to the website www.hc-sc.gc.ca or again, give me your email, i'll scan the paperwork for you (or anyone else thats curious to take a look)

i'm curious as to where you got your facts from, as they seem to greatly conflict with facts given to me directly from the authorities on this matter.


----------



## Dazzle

Anyway... I've been ripped off a couple of times, but flat out robbed only once.

The year: 1999 location: alley of NYC

This really happened... cross my heart!

This freakin head case sells me an 8-ball. Transaction complete. I put the goods in my pocket. I attempt to hit the road figuring I'd readjust my shit else where. I turn to pass him and the motherfucker is cutting _HIS_ hand open with a tiny pocket knife!!! He threatens to give me HIV if I don't give him his coke back. I stare for a moment dumbfounded as I rip open the bag in my pocket and fling it at his face trying to be all ninja style... But I missed. It went over his shoulder and landed perfectly on the ground behind him without spilling a drop. 

he turns his head and I bolt out of the ally never looking back. I get back on the subway and lick what little coke is on my finger from ripping the bag open. It turns out to be baking soda. 

Somewhere... there *must* have been someone filming that transaction for some ghetto-style candid camera. There is no other explanation for it.


----------



## Petersko

playskool - First of all, Ketamine is a prescription-only drug. That does not mean it is prescribed for home use - it means the drugs use must be prescribed by a doctor. In almost all cases, it is prescribed for single shot use during surgery, or under similar circumstances.

In some cases, Ketamine is used as an infusion for pain control, with an IV rig and everything. I just spoke to a friend of mine who is a doctor at the University of Alberta, and in the last decade he has not seen one time where it was prescribed for home use. All infusions in his experience were for in-hospital patients.

You can find the Food and Drug Regulations at http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/F-27/C.R.C.-c.870/index.html

I don't have a direct link, but I'm sure you'll find that the "Personal Import Limit" on Ketamine is 0 unless you are an authorized importer. Two years ago, that was the case.

The Administration and Enforcement section of the Food and Drug Regulations allow for the designation of inspectors. These inspectors are members of customs, of course. Customs seized your package on the strength of regulations provided by Health Canada. They may have forwarded the package to Health Canada, but it was directly seized by Customs.


----------



## kbee

At the young, almost drug virgin age of 14 or 15, while chillin outside a movie theater one friday night with two friends, we were approached by two guys, asking if we needed any weed.  These kids were probably about 16 or 17 at the time.  We were eager to buy some good weed for once and I pulled out $15 for them.  They asked how much we had, which was pretty shady.  They huddled in the corner for about 5 minutes, I guess going over their plan.  The one kid asks me to put the money under my shoe and hold it there.  (Keep in mind that we were young, and figured this was how drug deals went down.)  They then came over with a yellow handkerchief folded up and took the money and kept walking.  When we told them to give it back they asked if we wanted to fight for it.  These kids were double our size.  We then told some kids about what had happened, and as I did this, the same kid approached me and told me he'd fuck me up if I told anyone else about what had happened, in front of my circle of friends.  We were all too scared to say shit.  We were dumb.  If I ever see one of those kids I will fuck them up.

-kb


----------



## silverfucked

Dazzle said:
			
		

> *Not that unbelievable. I've seen it... scoffed at it... then smoked it and understood... still wouldn't pay for it cause I'm too cheap.
> 
> Anyway... I've been ripped off a couple of times, but flat out robbed only once.
> 
> The year: 1999 location: alley of NYC
> 
> This really happened... cross my heart!
> 
> This freakin head case sells me an 8-ball. Transaction complete. I put the goods in my pocket. I attempt to hit the road figuring I'd readjust my shit else where. I turn to pass him and the motherfucker is cutting HIS hand open with a tiny pocket knife!!! He threatens to give me HIV if I don't give him his coke back. I stare for a moment dumbfounded as I rip open the bag in my pocket and fling it at his face trying to be all ninja style... But I missed. It went over his shoulder and landed perfectly on the ground behind him without spilling a drop.
> 
> he turns his head and I bolt out of the ally never looking back. I get back on the subway and lick what little coke is on my finger from ripping the bag open. It turns out to be baking soda.
> 
> Somewhere... there must have been someone filming that transaction for some ghetto-style candid camera. There is no other explanation for it.  *





Haha.. You realise that unless he forcefully got the blood in a cut or your ass, nothing wouldve happened... I wouldve just told him to fuck off before I beat him down.. I also woulda made it clear that he would probably get an infection, which happens to be fatal for HIV+ people...

Or I would walked off.
Or I woulda said I was HIV positive too, and that for trying to pull this stunt, Im gonna make him my bitch.. Hed prolly leave after that..  Sucks about the gear though..

For the most part, those who get ripped off, are those who project the appearance that they are easy to rip off... To minumise this, know your shit, and generally act like an asshole.. Acting like an asshole in legit buisness will get you a lower quality product, but there are no rules in the drug buisness.. Make it apparent that you dont fuck around.. Of course this is all solved if you buy from people you know, that are friendly.. By asshole, I dont mean freak out and insult your dealer.. That would be bad.. More.. Be straight forward with transactions... Be quick and make sure you hold 2/3s of the conversation.. Dont wavier on prices too much..

Also, it is common knowlege that the drugs are always exhanged before the money.. If your dealer asks otherwise, he is either gonna fuck you, or is unsure about his product's quality... Both are bad.. Always get ahold of whatever you are buy, hand feel the weight, and look/smell/taste. Dont go to thourough, cuz youll get shot.. But your inspection should take 20-30 seconds.. Then give the dude your money, say thanks, and walk away.. Alot of trouble comes from haning around. Of course all this is to be done with moderation, or you could get shot for acting suspicious. Act hard, but not shifty... Pull out your money to show you are legit.. if you do end up talking around, implying you deal, even if you dont, will make other dealers less apt tp screw you over.

Never pull out more than you want to spend, as dealers see this and will quote a higher price... Also, if I have $50 on me, but only want to spend $30, Ill leave the 30 in my wallet and put 20 ion my back pocket... Then when he quotes $35, i can pull out my wallet and show him that all I have is 30... I have yet to find someone who says, come back when you have the extra money.. Its not worth the hassle, as long as you skim off the top of the price...

As for getting ripped off.. Im careful, and have only really bought fake E.

I had a friend though that went to spend $700 on a half pound of weed.. They met in an apartment complex, and like a jackass my friend gave him the money first.. He said he had to go to Apartement 11 to grab it, and just to wait there.. Turns out the apartments only went up to 10... Cant say I blame the dude though.. The drug buisness is built on criminality... So if a dumbfuck is stupid enough to be ripped off like that..... Well it makes more sense to steal it and save product.


----------



## stuffed

i've been robbed once, husted a couple times, and i've had numerous people try to rob me but failed.  the first time i got robbed was the first time i went myself to try to buy heroin from the ghetto, i talk to this guy and ask him for some boy he says "follow me" i follow him walk into his apartment, he's like a head taller than me and 100 pounds heavier prolly, he grabs me throws me up against the wall and takes my money then tells me to get the fuck out before he beats my ass. i leave.  i got hustled a couple times giving the person the money and getting fake shit or them never coming back, always happened in the ghetto.  and then one time i had a guy pull this bullshit saying he had a gun in his belt under his shirt and told me to give him my money, i told him to put it to my head then ask for it, he just kept jumping around yelling, i told him he better pull it out or shut the fuck up before i get out of the car and whip his ass, he ended up appoligizing and then begged me for 5 bucks so he could cop alittle dope to get well, i told him to get out of there and he left, another time i had this guy pull a gun on my friend and put it to his leg, then this guy started yelling to give up the shit, we(me and my friend) looked at eachother and laughed then i said "naw man, fuck you" he said "no? GIMME THE MONEY BEFORE I CAP YO ASS" i said "naw" and drove away. good thing he didn't shoot, normally they won't, it's shitty taking the chance though. heh


----------



## tokey

Good replies.  I've gotten jacked other times too but the stories are kind of stupid.  I gave one dude the money first and he gives me some story about his guy getting jacked for a pound and shit and my money being used to buy said pound.  Other time I was much younger and I handed the kid a bag, in front of my house while he was in a running car...vroom!  Shit! My toe is broken and it is horrible, I had to work all night long from 11pm-8am on it after I broke it.  It is totally purple on both sides.  Any way I guess all of these stories could've ended alot worse, minus the one where the kid was murdered.


----------



## *=Regulator=*

While overseas I was keen to buy some weed and was in a foreign city so I had no connections.  I figured I'd just head to the shittiest part of town and ask around.  

Anyway, the first guy I asked - a dodgy bum - said he could get me some, but he had to take my $20 and go get it from some guy's appartment.  

I was highly dubious and told him to piss off but he said I could take his bike (brand new mountain bike), jacket, bag and house key until he came back.

I thought there was no way this guy (who was obviously broke as fuck) would run off with $20 and lose at least $100 worth of shit and his key.  But, you guessed it, he went into the appartment and never came out.  

My friend and I broke his bike, through his key down a drain and tossed his bag in a tree.  

Perhaps he just stole all the shit so didn't care what happened to it.  Or perhaps he was a very desperate junky.  

The whole thing didn't piss me off, just left me bemused.

This next shit absolutely amazed me:

In New York I went out looking for some weed and this total crack head said he'd go halves with me in a bag, pointed to the dealer who waved at us and asked for $10.  I gave it to him and he came back with a bag of smack and offered me half.  I told him that I wanted weed, not smack and he actually went back to the dealer, gave him back the bag, the dealer gave him the money back and then he came back and gave me back my $10.  He said goodbye and left.  WTF??


----------



## frizzantik

^^^  you spent $20 on a bike, a jacket and a key that dude stole hehe.. shoulda kept the bike


luckily the worst i've been jacked has been sub quality E pills.. my exroommate almost got jacked during a coke deal but he sensed it wasnt a deal, merely a jacking, and was prepared to run.  when they said 'give us your money'  he ran.  i laughed at him for trying to get coke off the street.. especially the street he was on (not known for drugs)


----------



## Partykid12

I went up to meet a friend of a friend and long story short I gave him $1200 and he handed me 100 bunk pills and 1 really good one.  

SWIM sent Pelchat money and the package got intercepted the day of the big GBL/GHB bust last september... couple hundred dollars out, but its kewl because no jail time  .


----------



## dr seuss

many years ago, a shreet of acid, a wanker with a knife, some vague threats & some very sheepish faces...


----------



## latinlovegod99

Oh man, some tales from the king of being ripped-off, and why I stopped selling at all.

Scenario #1:  Go the SNARF at the Key Skating Rink in the Bronx.  At the time I had ecstasy but not too much money.  In fact, my g/f at the time and myself only had enough money to get up and get in, but not enough to get back.  So I figured I'd take 4 pills into the club, one for her, one for me, and two to sell so we could get back home.  Well, we get there late, and the market is small for people who need pills.  This little thug asks me to see the pills, so I give him the two to look at, and he takes off!  I chase him down and ask for the pills or money.  He tells me the bouncer took them, and he wasn't giving me money since they were no longer in his possession.  I demand the money or the pills, when his friend comes up, asks "Is there a problem?" and flashes a gun from inside his coat pocket.  No problem.  *Ripped Off:* 2 pills

Scenario #2:  My friends and I decide to get pills from Philly to sell at home that weekend.  This was through a guy I had dealt with many times before, so I figured everything would be copacetic.  We were supposed to be getting 100 pills for the usual price.  Well, it turns out that he had spent all his money on bills, and hadn't gotten paid, so he said we could come down, give him the money, and go with him to get the stuff.  Well, we went down and met up with him.  Turns out he was meeting the guy in 5 hours in Atlantic City.  I didn't feel like waiting, and asked if I could give him the money, if I could just pick them up the next day.  DUMB!  But the only reason I did this was because he was usually a hassle when getting things.  Always came through, but usually 4 afters after he said he would.  When you're driving 2 hours to Philly with the sole purpose of picking up and driving home, 4 hours can be a pain in the ass.  Well, I get a call the next day telling me my money is gone.  Supposedly, he was driving a girl the her dealer's place to get the pills, she gave him a Xanax, he passed out in the car, and she robbed him of his money.  Since it was my connection that fucked the deal up, I reimbursed all my friend's in on the deal.  He promised to pay me back over time, and I actually did see $110 of the $1000 returned to me, but 2 weeks afterwards he changed his cell phone number and his place of residence.  FUCK! *Ripped Off:*  $890

Scenario #3:  Shortly after the pill incident, I had an opportunity to get a good deal on meth.  So I decided to try and make my money back on this little venture.  The problem is, I always had the good connections, but never really knew anyone that wanted to buy the drugs.  But my one friend did.  History behind this friend- We had known each other for 5 years, went to senior week together, and was the only one out of all my friends from home to come visit me at college.  I considered him one of my best friends.  I still owed him $240 from the pill deal, but fronted him a half ball of meth, and told him I would pay him back on my next paycheck, but I needed money from the meth to pay my sister back (I had to borrow $300 from my sister for the 8-ball).  He was even going to make a ton on the meth, as he sold .1 gram for too much to idiot high-schoolers.  He agreed, said he could wait a week for me to pay him, so everything seemed to be set.  Except his girlfriend was a junky.  And he was a full-time dealer (i.e. no full-time job-no steady income).  And all his other dealers already bailed from him fucking them over so many times.  One week later when I needed a gram from the amount I had given him to sell to someone who wanted it, and I knew he had it because he told me the day before he still didn't sell any.  Well turns out he "lost" it.  I later found out from my friends that him and his girl hadn't slept for a week.  Wonder how?  Lost my drugs, but lost a best friend in the process.
*Ripped Off:*  1.8 g of crystal meth; one close friend


----------



## tokey

May I propose a new rule for the drug game:  FRONTS (money or drugs) should be banned and if someone even requests a front they should be immediately killed.  I'm done selling forever too.  Dealing just is not worth the risk at all!


----------



## Petersko

After reading all of these stories, I'm really surprised people keep putting themselves in these situations.

I've never bought heroin or opiates, butI've bought lots of everything else, and I've never had to place myself in a jackable position.

What really amazes me is that people knowingly give their money to some guy who has to go somewhere else to get the product. People have told me that before, and I've just laughed and said, "no thanks". Of course, they showed up with product shortly thereafter


----------



## stuffed

i've never bought any drug but heroin/opiates in a jackable situation so that post doesn't say much.


----------



## Petersko

> i've never bought any drug but heroin/opiates in a jackable situation so that post doesn't say much.



Well, it doesn't say much about your particular situation, no... but I really don't understand why people are forced to go to sketchy meetings or ghetto's to get heroin. Is it uncommon for "normal" dealers to carry it?

Where I'm from, people who carry coke generally carry heroin, and when I was having fun with coke I never once had to meet those people anywhere sketchy.

Maybe I'm just in a lucky city that way?


----------



## 4-Acetoxy-DiPT

Business is a pleasure if it's done right


----------



## @lterEgo

tokey said:
			
		

> *May I propose a new rule for the drug game:  FRONTS (money or drugs) should be banned and if someone even requests a front they should be immediately killed. *



WORD.

i have never operated on the front, nor will i ever. that's probably why i don't have any of these ripoff stories to add.

the other thing is that i've almost always dealt with familiar people. even if they weren't "friends" per se, they were at least people who were part of the party scene. if anything shady ever went down, i'd always know i was going to see them out at the usual spots the next weekend.

i've also never been involved with the dealing or using of the super sketchy drugs. that's probably a factor in my good fortune as well.



			
				Petersko said:
			
		

> *I really don't understand why people are forced to go to sketchy meetings or ghetto's to get heroin. Is it uncommon for "normal" dealers to carry it? *



yes. in my experience, it is definitely uncommon for "normal" dealers to hold and/or move heroin. where i'm from, heroin is a totally separate scene.


----------



## placid space

i went to get some coke i think (pretty long time ago ) ...the guy selling back then was really kewl actually ..partying together and stuff but then i started annoying (obviously) him to get me some smack .. least said he didnt approve even though he was a total coke head 8) . . anyway long story short he really liked my cell phone (expensive shit ) and got someone to wait for me outside his house. sometimes i wonder why didnt i kick the fuckers ass but then i remember i still have all my teeth and go back to sleep...


----------



## Walking Stick Man

People I know took a trip to big city to buy weed and coke.

Dumb-asses came back with an ounce of oregano and some crushed up paracetamol.

Oh well, they learn. DON'T TRUST DRUG DEALERS YOU DON'T KNOW. well, dur!


----------



## tokey

These stories are actually really helpful for determining what to look for in a robbery.  Kind of like those hightimes "busted" stories.  Like a "what-not-to-do" guide for being involved in drug transactions.  More..more..more!  I want more stories.  
Here's another:  My buddy goes to the ghetto apartments to see a guy he has dealt with before...had his cell number and all.  Talks to the guy and goes to grab a QP...$300, 115.2 grams of grass clippings.  A bad day.  Another time at the same spot...$120, got an Oz?  Follow me...BAM!  Money snatched...hoodlums take off.


----------



## Kosmicdog

Well it wasn't really a drug deal but..

I ran into a friend of mine on the street near my apartment after a drunken night of clubbing.  He had just hooked up some herb off these two guys, and we all bullshitted for a while.  I had just picked up a 12 pack, and invited the two dudes up to my place for a beer and a puff of weed.  Once we were done smoking one guy said "well, I guess we are gonna be leaving now" and grabbed my 12 pack.  I said "no I don't think so" and grabbed it back.  He growled menacingly and shoved me.   Then the both of them helped themselves to four of my glassblown pipes (a nice collection, worth a couple hundred dollars), all the alcohol in my apartment, and the rest of my eighth or so of weed.  Then they discussed among themselves the logistics of stealing my G4 mac.  Luckily they decided that was too much of a hassle.  Being all by myself, and not a very big guy, I opted not to try to fight them.  It was pretty humiliating, and I've learned not to let my guard down so much when Ive been drinking.


----------



## Kosmicdog

heres one I watched go down..

A few heroin addicted hippies I knew were asked by some random college kids if they could get hooked up with a tenpack of acid.  They wanted a sample, so the kids I knew asked me if I could get them a couple hits of white blotter as bait.  I said "fuck no, I'm not going to participate in your scam"  Eventually they found some printless blotter and fooled the kids.  After that they went to a local burrito joint and took ten paper plates, cut the midles into ten squares, and sold ten paper plate squares for 1200$


----------



## tokey

Damn Kosmicdog that is really horrible.  Your buddy didn't even come up to your crib with you?  I will never be kind to a stranger again if it risks my own safety even slightly.  Sound selfish?  You're damn right!  Police don't protect drug users therefore drug users should never trust anyone they don't know ever.  Oh yeah I know someone who pulled that fake acid shit too.  Couple of years back this guy sold 300 fake hits to some kids.  They threatened and bitched but nothing ever came of it.


----------



## stuffed

if you would have defended yourself and tried to get back your shit and they beat your ass and you called the cops and the cops caught them they would have been in for some shit especially since they just assaulted you, stole your beer (only of course) and had alot of paraphenalia and marijuana on them.


----------



## Alien123

Well, my first week hook wasn't a dealer but a middleman...I'd give him money and he'd go buy weed for me. I know this is stupid, but at the time I didn't have enough connections. Anyway, several times he told me that he got "jacked" by the dealer he was buying from and didn't get the weed...most likely B.S. .... some thundering dumbass tried to sell me dramamine the other day..."dude, I've got these cool pills that make you see shit , real strong trip." I was skeptical right away (after a few years using drugs you become jaded and wary of the whole scene), and demanded that he tell me the name of the active chemical. The stupid ass said dimendrinanate HCL...he changed the name of dramamine's active chemical slightly so that if I looked it up on the net I wouldn't get any results...I chuckled and told him that if I wanted dramamine I'd go to safeway :D


----------



## blahblahblah

Lets hear from the people that did the ripping...

I know your out there


----------



## Winterborn

"Anyway, several times he told me that he got "jacked" by the dealer he was buying from and didn't get the weed...most likely B.S. .... "

Haha.... you deserve to be done then.

I mean, after the first time wouldnt you tell him to fuck off?


----------



## psychetool

tokey said:
			
		

> *May I propose a new rule for the drug game:  FRONTS (money or drugs) should be banned and if someone even requests a front they should be immediately killed.  I'm done selling forever too.  Dealing just is not worth the risk at all! *



Hmmm, fronting is fine and dandy in my book - as long as it is with a TRUSTED source. Good way for you both to make some quick cash.


----------



## psychetool

Once when arranging to get 10 hits of pure x (mollies) I waited in a friends house while she went out to her friends car to get the X. Needless to say all I got was some kind of crystals that were not active. Out - $120


----------



## the_syyth

I have, to my regret, robbed a few people during drug transactions in my younger days   During highschool i was well known to be able to help people procure lsd, and I used that to my advantage during some situations.  

The first time I robbed someone was when I first moved out of my parents house. I had just lost my job, and had my car stolen by my father (heh.. long story). In desperate need of money, I ended up selling quite a few sheets of blank blotter paper, and water filled breath-assure bottles.  And as karmic rules regulate, one of the people I robbed ended up coming to my house (although he didn't know I lived there ) to visit one of my roommates.

To say the least, somehow I escaped the problem by hiding in the shower stall in my bathroom until he left.  Luckily I grew out that stage in my life, and haven't robbed anyone in at least four years, and I still haven't run into those who probably wish bodily harm on my person.

I have also beat people for K, weed, e-bombs, and probably other things I can't think of right now..  I was an asshole (some would say I still am), and I do regret the things I have done and situations i have put myself into.  I must be one of the most luckiest people to have not gotten my ass handed to me, or a gun shoved in my face, but hey.. that's life.


----------



## RobertRollie

Ive been fairly lucky in that the few times when i have been sold bunk stuff, i just call the guy i got it off and they either trade it for something else or give me my money back. 

One thing to consider also is that buying in larger quantities usually means youre buying from more reliable people. What i mean is, someone who sells you 50 pills is less likely to rort you, he wants you to come back regularly after all. The guys you gotta watch out for are the people you buy in 1s and 2s from...

I guess the moral of the story is dont buy from people you dont know.


----------



## t3knology

fronting to people besides good friends is ridiculous

I don really wanna tell the whole story, but some people are fucking scandalous (sic ? lazy)

SWIM was tryin to get some K for a certain person, and the short of it was that he ended up getting jacked up with a tire iron while stabbing someone and cutting their achilles heel.. this happened yesterday.. man.. fuck stupid people.. i hate em


----------



## tokey

the_syth, At least you're sorry now...because you fear for your life at least a little bit.  That makes me feel better.  Sorry buddy but I want anyone who rips someone off to be looking over their shoulder and hearing shit in the middle of the night for the rest of their lives.


----------



## absent minded

*the "i got ripped" thread*

in this thread post the worst rip off experience with drugs you have had.  my worst was today.  i met up with my friends "awesome dealer" for the first time today to get a 4th of shrooms (80$).  i wasnt expecting an amazingly fat sack or anything, but i was expecting a fourth.  well, he comes and we end up having to do the transfer in a bathroom and we do, but i dont get a good look at the sack.  after we get out and he is gone i take a peak at it and it is fucking skimped as hell.  it was less than an 8th.  well, my friend is calling the dealer tonight to see if i can get a refund but i'm guessing I cant.  It just pisses me off because 80 dollars for a fourth was a bad price to start out with (i normally wouldnt pay that much) and on top of it I get ripped.



does anyone else have any stories of drug woe?  got really skimped on a sack?  drive long distances to pick up drugs and they werent there when you arrived? gotten your stash stolen?  ect.


----------



## TiTTy

When i first started taking meth my friend and i got seriously ripped off!!!We asked for a ceratin price which would equate to about a 5 pts. As a friend was getting it for us through his dealer we didnt get too look at it before hand, when it arived it was probably about 1-2pts and really cut at that. grrrrr lets just say i havnt gone back to that guy again!! 

They say ignorance can be a bliss well not when it comes to drugs.


----------



## frizzantik

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=92680&r=46


----------



## trippa_gurl

When I use to use speed, there was a guy I got it from who use to cut it to the F***. They'd be 1-2pts left out of a half g once he'd cut it. Its low, it really is. Always when I got it for other people wouldn't touch it. You're gonna know its been cut up when you mix it and there's a layer of cut still sitting in the bottom of the bag (since speed dissolves in water). Still some people cut it blatantly.


----------



## *=Regulator=*

frizzantik said:
			
		

> *http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=92680&r=46 *



Why the fuck did you put up a link to this exact same thread??


----------



## psychetool

Just a few stories from a suburban neighborhood in Oregon.

Friend is jacked at gunpoint for $300 that he was buying an oz from the guy with.

Friend is jacked for $1200 cash and 2 oz green buds - peices are smashed to spite him.

Friend is jumped by unknown man in a car - manages to beat the attackers ass with only a few cuts on his face and a lot of blood on my sweatshirt.

Motherfuckers who steal can be sure to have a serious asskicking in the future. If not by my friend or I, then by karma.


----------



## Winterborn

psyche check out 'karma' by '1200 techniques' if you have kazaa. great song.


----------



## Kush_T

Christmas eve, South West UK...

Last minute deal....meeting some random guy down a side street, he was arriving by car.

He arrives, I hand over £150, he hands over an oz of green. 

His brick shithouse of a  mate then jumps outta the car, runs over with a rather shiny knife and demanded the weed back.

My friend pleaded, which resulted in him being thrown against the wall.

So there I was, 11pm xmas eve, cold, wet, robbed and still no fucking weed.

By this point I was so fucked off I somehow ended up in some other guys car, never met him before, and we were driving to score. This ended up to be a 1/4 oz for £80 (it was meant to have been a half).

So, £230 down, with only a 1/4. Happy Christmas.

At least when I got home I sampled 'real' acid for the first time. My 1/4 became an octopus in front of my very eyes, I was pleased. £230 for an octopus, bargain!

Never do street deals. Ever again.


----------



## Alien123

Winterborn said:
			
		

> *"Anyway, several times he told me that he got "jacked" by the dealer he was buying from and didn't get the weed...most likely B.S. .... "
> 
> Haha.... you deserve to be done then.
> 
> I mean, after the first time wouldnt you tell him to fuck off? *



Well (1. I was a very young dumbass (2.  he was an old friend (fuck that, not anymore)  (3. in the early days when I'd buy off him he did some shit that made him more generous than any dealer I've ever met...I mean...I had JUST met the guy, and he would front me say, a half ounce and let me pay for it 2 months later, and even if I didn't have the money at that point he'd be totally cool with it.....shit like that... so I had trouble believing that someone like him could have been twisted so quickly...but he was new to the drug game too, u see, and I guess after a while the streets corrupted his generosity and turned him into a selfish little thug...sad story really...


----------



## Winterborn

Well I guess youll probably be careful for the rest of your life.

With me its kinda the opposite. Theres so much I havent done that I wanna do simply cos I:
1) Cant find a decent dealer
2) Afraid of getting screwed if I try someone I dont know.


----------



## sOn

thanksgiving of last year i have this idea to buy a ounce for 150. i was going to give my best friend for 5 years half of it for him to sell and he pay me back 100 and he would've made like 125 off it. weeks go buy i have only seen like 10.00 i ask about it. he tells me this story about rent and shit. he is 17 for christ sake but his mom is on disability and he or she has no job. i let it go but kept asking. i quit hanging out with him and when i did he and 2 other people would buy a case of beer i wouldnt throw in and i would drink that beer as fast as i could so they couldnt have any. i chiefed there weed as much as i could and everything. make a long story short he says he will have my money by next week it is may now. he knows i am moving at the end of june and avoids me. i think i am going to get a sledge hammer and beat the fuck out of his moms van since i helped pay for the rent


----------



## AlphaOdure

you have to be a dumbass to fall for this...

but a kid who was some friends of friends of friends, etc etc.. was hangin round a local coffee shop w/ a bunch of people. well he kept askin me bout my hook up, (we were all smoking in the back alley) gave him the #, no biggie.  Later he came up to me (i was fuckin 13-14, i didnt know any better) asked to "peep that shit out yo."

Now this was one of the first few bags i had ever bought for myself, let alone a whole 1/4 oz (a lot back then).  So i thought this is what people do, "peep shit out" or whatever.  

and LOL, as i took the bag out i thought to myself; now he may try stealing it so be careful... but before the thought could finish in my mind, BAM... bag ripped from my hands.  Of course i just stood there w/ this horrified look on my face like i had been *assraped* w/o the courtesy of vaseline... i contemplated jumpin on the kid (he looked like he was in his 20s, well over 6 feet) but as he walked away, he turned toward me and bowled his fist, as if to ready himself for any sort of impending attack..

needless to say, i did shit.  i felt like the biggest pussy.  after that i started carrying a lock blade and a butter fly knife.  (now im an avid gun enthusiast, go figure ha)


----------



## Billy Orange

someone i know from a friend came over to get weed n' the person was dry so i goto leave n' they are waiting out front of this gate n' this one fucker has his hood on n' a weapon n' demands me to give him all my shit, i dont have weed nor money, just car keys n' then i got fuckin hit with some metal shit in my jaw n' it broke my braces, this was like a long time ago. they were asian wangsters coming down off from tweak, i saw the fuckin wankstaz at the pool hall n' shit like a month later, anyways i dip out after i notice em n' scratch their rice rocket with mah keyz!


----------



## Petersko

> i think i am going to get a sledge hammer and beat the fuck out of his moms van since i helped pay for the rent



I sincerely hope you're joking.

If not, you deserve to be fucked over.


----------



## DJwilliamC

got set up. held up at gunpoint. w/ my girl.

still pains me, don't want to share details...

took for: 1 jar, 500 cash, cell phone, pride



the worst part of it is... is when you go over it over and over again... asking what you could have done differently...


oh well, im alive

peace and


----------



## Winterborn

^ Why? His friend fucked him, why shouldnt he fuck him back?

Billy you in Aus?


----------



## h@ndo

Cause it's his MUMS van 8)  

People who get family members involved with problems outside of thier control, nothing to do with them are the worst type of scum (that's right scum) IMHO.

I know someone who albeit deserved an assraping for fucking someone over had his brother put in hospital because well thats it he was his brother. This brother of his didn't have anything to do with fucking these guys over and infact understood the other guys point of view, but that was not enough he took a beating.

Deal with the problem don't bring INNOCENTS into the equation.

my 2c


----------



## tokey

DJWIllamC:  Damn I'm sorry bro that is one of the worst robberies I've ever heard of.  Who set you up and why?


----------



## B-Tron

A few months ago I was at a gas station down the road from my house in a kinda bad part of the area. It was known for having white boys that thought they were thugs but it was nothing near the ghetto ( I live in Baltimore, and for those who know, there is some GHETTO shit) Anyways, i was at the gas station buying a dutchie and this black guy, early 20's, comes up to me asking if i can get him "that dro shit" I asked how much he was looking for and he said a half, and said he was lookin to pay around 220. So i thought damn....what a dumbass, gave him my cell # and met him he next night. When i met him i was in a really bad mood, high on about 70mg of valium and carrying 200cash and a half. The guy comes up with 2 surly lookin white kids and I say to the black kid "only you get in" but they all hop in so i said fuck it...

As soon as i get in my car he asks to see the buds so i pull out one of the 8ths from the half and show it to him. He looks at it and asks where the rest is, i then ask him where the money is. Then he tells me its at his boys house and we have to go get it, right then i knew something was up. Next thing i know he pulls out a 45 and jams it into my ribs.  Tells me to give everything i have or hes gonna kill me. I took a deep breath looked down at the gun and told him to put it down and relax. I sat there for a minute and he started patting my pockets down and jamming the gun harder. I pulled out the rest of the half, gave it to him, then he asked what was in my right pocket, so i grabbed out my wad and handed that over too. 

After it happened i went out with my man and had 2 grey goose's on the rocks, blacked out hardcore and coudlnt remember shit the next day...woke up on his futon next to a friend of mine who tells me they had to carry me up the steps that night.

The whole ordeal left me with a bruised ribcage aa negative half and 200bucks... and also a bruised ego. It was a horrible week,  but i look back and i know it was my fault for delaing with ppl like that and meeting them wasted on valium.  It totally sucked because i was only thinking about the $$> I actually think the valium helped keep me relaxed thru the whole episode, which maybe was a good thing.


----------



## frizzantik

*=Regulator=* said:
			
		

> *Why the fuck did you put up a link to this exact same thread?? *



because at one time it was part of another thread that got merged (most likely due to that link


----------



## sOn

> I sincerely hope you're joking.



k fine i'll torch his room since its in the garage. or take his computer and dvd player


----------



## mthree984

Back when I was addicted to smack:

Was given $1800 to go get a half pound of dank.

Dropped off at dealers house, waited for him for an hour for him to come back with my money.

Walked outside house with ride gone... so I took off.


----------



## jimbu

arrived at a friends house midnight, one night... there was some confusion as to who was bringing the pot. the blame game was played. i decided to head home and have an early night, as i thought it was a bit lame that everyone was getting so worked up over smoking weed..

anyways, the rest of my friends decided to head into the cross (basically sydney's red-light district) to get a hookup. they ask a fairly large aboriginal kid who says that he doesnt have any, but 30 seconds later, after having met up with a friend he calls out and says he has some. so they take one of my friends alone into a dark alley, do the deal (an 1/8th), he's about to leave, and they suddenly get the idea to roll him. they lift him up against the wall, take his phone and the money he gave them but leave him with the pot for some reason. 

... and it was damn good pot! lol


----------



## teetmanike

i've been robbed once, tried to buy some weed, but the dealer didn't have any and as i was leaving the house, two thugs jumped on me, said something like " we know what you were doing there, give us the weed". so i said i don't have any, the dealer was dry, so they ask me if i have any money, id didn't want to get beat up so i gave me them a few bucks, no big deal, i still had some money left in my other pocket. fuckers
 once i bought a fake acid blotter, but i got my money back, the dude i bought it from was some serious asshole that nobody liked, just told him to give me my money back or he's in for some trouble
aaand i've bought a few shitty pills and weak speed
mostly i know the people i deal with, so i don't get jacked


----------



## Dexter666

Get an air tazer or baton tazer for these things trust me get a 500,000volt one and watch the suckers go down everytime and then you can kick the shit out of them while there on the ground and keep on tazering him too i always keep one handy along with some pepper spray and also a large hunting knife in my car for stuborn mother fuckers.


----------



## twominds

I have too many to list, the worst would have to be a few years ago I was trying to score Heroin in a dodgy neighborhood. I was followed by two men into a building and was held in a head lock with a knife to my neck while the other guys went through my pockets a took the $150AUS I was about to score with. They then walked away casually while I was stunned and startled by what had just happened. Oh, I must say I've never been back their and don't intend to.


----------



## 5-HT2

August 2002, Berkshire Mountain Music Festival, Great Barrington, MA

As many of you undoubtedly know, the backwoods of any campout hippie festival are basically an open-air drug bazaar.  I knew I would be able to get mass amounts of weed, hash, and probably mushrooms, so a friend who wanted them fronted me a substantial amount of money to buy him some.  I figured that it was safer to keep all the money on me rather than leave it in my tent, where anybody could walk in and steal it.  However, I did not take the essential step of splitting up the cash to different positions on my body.  Anyways, I was hunting around for some opium, which was proving to be hard to find.  A little after it became dark, I ran into a large, dirty, bearded, generally sketchy looking w00k who was drunkenly hawking his wares in somewhat slurry speech.  I heard him say, "opium" and accosted him, expressing my interest.  We then went off into a dark campsite, on his insistence that he didn't want to do business on the path that ran through the place.  He then busted out a bag of some shit that I couldn't really see, due to the fact that it was dark and neither of us had a light source.  It looked crystalline, sort of like the "amber" opium I've had on a few occassions.  I asked to smell it and he thrust the opened bag in front of my nose for a few seconds; I did not smell the usually pungent odor of opium.  I asked to inspect it myself and he refused.  Then I asked how much he would sell me a gram or eighth for, and he said, "how much money you got?  I'll give you a good deal on what's in this here baggie."  I again asked how much was in the baggie, and he dodged my question.  Though I was asking the right questions, my delivery was not very confident, so instead of giving off the impression that I wouldn't settle for anything other than a straight deal, I gave him the impression that I was dicking him around.  He then growled threateningly, "show me your money so you can prove you can actually buy this shit!"  Offended, I busted out my wallet, and while I was opening it to get a $20, he grabbed it from my hands.  I yelled out very loudly, "don't steal that from me," and moved in front of him to block his way to the path, and then he grabbed me, said "what are you going to do about it," and threw me against the nearest tent (he was about twice my size).  I continued to pursue him down the path, so he dropped my wallet (minus the money of course), and while I stopped to pick it up, he disappeared into the darkness of the forest.  I lost several hundred dollars of my friend's money, and about a hundred of my own, on that one


----------



## Winterborn

> Offended, I busted out my wallet






> asked to inspect it myself and he refused. Then I asked how much he would sell me a gram or eighth for



Yeah when someone dosent let me inspect wares I of course then ask how much they are. I quickly follow by showing my wallet- after all, I wouldnt wanna be offended.


----------



## Kosmicdog

^^

either way you were getting ripped off, as it sounds like he was he was selling dragons blood, so don't feel so bad.


----------



## BeBe0001

I once ordered a gram of 5-meo-dmt.

iv explained repeatedly to the business i ordered from to send it via fedex with delivery insurance and all and i also paid for the special delivery.
i got an email from him that he sent it via regular mail with the excuse its less risky.
i didnt get the package yet.  and it was like last christmas.
i heard his business was raided, guess its just his karma... 

bebe original


----------



## phactor

Yeah you gotta watch out for those w00ks... some of them are so pharmed and schwilled out they will do anything. People have tried to pickpocket me at shows and shit, but I just yell out "why are you trying to pickpocket me?" really loud and they dissappear really fast.


----------



## JB

psychetool said:
			
		

> *Once when arranging to get 10 hits of pure x (mollies) I waited in a friends house while she went out to her friends car to get the X. Needless to say all I got was some kind of crystals that were not active. Out - $120 *


 mate even if they where real paying $120 for 10 hits is a crime.

I got 7 pills for £10 the other week.


----------



## En_warp

^^^^^
where i live, melbourne, AUS, the average price for 10 pills is between $300 - $400 .
Your 7 pills would buy you one here.


----------



## JB

En_warp said:
			
		

> *^^^^^
> where i live, melbourne, AUS, the average price for 10 pills is between $300 - $400 .
> Your 7 pills would buy you one here. *



Doing the maths (and using xe.com currency converter) that would be 85 pills for $300 AUD

£10 / 7 = £1.428
$300 AUD = 122.176 GBP

£122.176 / £1.482 = 85.5 pills

 

sorry for the dick sizing it was unintentional


----------



## alasdairm

Johny Boy said:
			
		

> *mate even if they where real paying $120 for 10 hits is a crime.
> 
> I got 7 pills for £10 the other week. *



it's well known that mdma prices in the uk seem to be at an all-time low. in other parts of the world, the cost of mdma is rather higher.

no need to rub it in 

alasdair


----------



## twgburst

One time when I was copping dope in newark I got jacked.  It was a really shitty setup, the dudes I got coke from told me a spot down the street, so I pull down this street and I see that its a dead end.  This big black dude walks to the car and says what do you want, I say a bundle how much, he says 80 bucks.  I say ok, go get it, he says nah fuck that last time crackers came here they robbed my shit.  He then reaches in the car and grabs my money and he says he will be right back.  I turn the car around and he comes back and says heres 4 park over there for the other 6.  I park the car and wait 5 minutes, then I see the dude walking towards the car with 10 other big black dudes, I've never seen this happen in newark, its always 1 guy goes to the car so I got scared and I tell my friend to drive away.  He drives forward and says wait hes gonna give us the dope, then they all start running towards the car and one of them pulls a gun out, I yell bounce he has a gun, and I see the dude aim it at the car as we are driving away, then he lowered it.  I don't know what would have happened, but the 4 bags were real and they were good.  It sucked paying 20 bucks for each bag of dope, but at least I didn't get 100% burned or shot.  Usually I would have said to the dude, fuck that and drove away, but I was stuck down a dead end street.  I have bought dope from the same corner, but I never pull down the street and I only go there when noone else is out on the block.


----------



## tokey

Twgburst, your ass is so lucky that you actually managed to cop some real yeh and bounced when the homeboys came with the pistol.  What the fuck happened that made them come with the gun?  Was the money fake or what?


----------



## laovienax

> it's well known that mdma prices in the uk seem to be at an all-time low.



are pills even cheaper in the netherlands or poland? or how come the UK is so privileged? economies of scale? 

because it seems the UK really does offer the best quality and price anywhere in europe...


----------



## JB

^I regularly hear of people paying 50 Euro cents a pill in Holland, which is about 54 cents USD.


----------



## twgburst

tokey said:
			
		

> *Twgburst, your ass is so lucky that you actually managed to cop some real yeh and bounced when the homeboys came with the pistol.  What the fuck happened that made them come with the gun?  Was the money fake or what? *


Money was real, I don't know what the fuck happened.  They might have thought that we were the ones that tried to rob them, they might have wanted to rob us, they might have wanted to kill us.  They also might have thought that we were driving off with there mans shit without paying him (they didn't see me hand him the money), either way I'm glad I didn't get shot and I'm glad I got real dope.  I have been copping in newark for a while, I never had the same problems again and I also never drive down dead end streets anymore.  It should have never happened in the first place, but I figured they were cool cause the dudes we bought coke from for several years said it was a good spot to get dope and it was only like 3 blocks away.  I wonder what would have happened if I stayed, but it doesn't matter now.


----------



## Scrimit

seems like most of these happen in street deals....hmmm i wonder why

i've been jacked a fair bit when i used to deal, both money and weed
mostly just me being stupid and overconfident. and not carrying a weapon.


----------



## spacekittyjoanne2

ive had a bit of a nightmare lately in this area, my mate got his wallet robbed with £200 of my money in it  and quite a bit of k, then i got ripped of big style in a deal for quite a bit of money  and to top it all off i lost the few crystals i had left at the local club....

roll on october  

*rant over* 

ps yeah pill prices are mega low in the uk, if i told you what i pay for em ( altho i prefer crystals ) youd all go crying into your tissues in australia


----------



## gugglebum

laovienax said:
			
		

> *are pills even cheaper in the netherlands or poland? or how come the UK is so privileged? economies of scale?
> 
> because it seems the UK really does offer the best quality and price anywhere in europe... *



I beg to differ ...
Care for a comparison?


----------



## BuckAtl

*Ive got a few stories*

Man ive got a few stories. 


#1

Stupid shit. I had just started driving, no more of mom driving me to drug deals lol. I had dealt with this kid once before, and met him through a friend so I figured he was ok. He was a funny guy, told me about his son and stuff, didnt seem to ghetto or anything so I trusted him for the most part. Anyways, he supposedly had the 10 XTC pills and 1/4 of dank that I had asked for in a shopping bag sitting next to him. I handed him 180$, he handed me the bag, and bam were done. Halfway to my car I realize that its empty lol. Yea yea, maybe I deserved that.  

#2

My friend had bought an ounce of some good dank from a dude named Trey. They were in a rich white suburban neighborhood when they made the deal and Trey drove him infront of his house and let him out and jetted. Keep in mind that this is a NICE neighborhood, in his driveway 3 black dudes are waiting for him behind some bushes. He gets about halfway to his door and out they come. They hold a gun to his head, get him on the ground, kick him a few times, steal his phone, wallet and weed, IN HIS DRIVEWAY. Fuck man. Woke his parents up and everything. Whole thing was a setup i bet. 


#3

This one is kinda sad. This happened to friends of a friend. If any of you are from Atlanta you might have heard about this in the news, the phipps plaza shooting a year or so ago. ANyways, the two friends of my friend meet up with some guy or guys(unknown) in a parking lot of a rich, nice mall. My friend thinks they were buying a quarter pound of high quality for about 1200$. No one really knows what happened, but they both ended up dead. Shot up a lot of times. Police said the shooters just came out blasting, then went in and stripped them of money and jewelry, both of them ended up dead still sitting in their car. They were some cool motherfuckers from what I hear. They werent ghetto or anything, went to a Christian school. Shooters are still out there somewhere, cops dont even know who did it. Pretty fucking lame, killing two people for 1200$. Some people piss 1200$.


----------



## Trippies

yeah, i got jipped on some acid once, this guy was by my old hangout spot with a 'vial' (inside a sweet breath bottle heh), so he was selling them for $10 a hit....this was about 3 years ago so that was a pretty steep price, but i really wanted some acid, so i wanted 3 hits for later that night (didn't wanna take it then), so we got some proper material to drop the acid onto, and we went behind an allyway and dropped the acid on it and wrapped it up and walked back to our hangout spot. From here I met up with my friends, went back to our friend's house, and dropped, little feelings but nothing worthwhile at all. We got jipped, found out the kid got in some shit, cuz he had apparently sold all the liquid, and then was just filling the bottle up with water and selling that. 

The good thing was, the next day on my way home, I stuck my hand into my pocket to get my keys, and I found the original $30 i was supposed to give the kid. Apparently after he dropped it on the paper, we walked out front without making the initial swap. Oh well, guess karma worked out for me that time...


----------



## tokey

Murdered over $1200...although that is very sad it is also the kind of story I was looking for.  If there is any way a drug deal can go completely wrong, it is like that.  I'm happy to be out of the game and not to have gotten too deep.  I hope everyone else sees this story and realizes even weed can get you killed in this illegal market were forced to be a part of...just to get high.


----------



## blahblahblah

Bad mistake running out of dope on x-mas eve...

Pushing 2am, the ghettos pretty empty so I had to rely on a known spot put one I haven't frequented for years.  It was shade-city, 2 young kids ask how many I want, told them 2 (I wasn't going to get beat for all my cash, I was gonna test um before I bought alot).  A minute later this kid comes around this burned out brownstone pulls his shirt over his face (wtf was he thinking he was a cowboy or some shit?) pulls a gun and demands all my money, I told him all I have is 20 bux, took it and ran like the little bitch he was.  Put the car in drive and drove away and went to get smokes at the gas station around the corner and I end up scoring of this transvestite hooker (I think it was a guy still unsure) at the gas station.  insanity


*edit

Here is another one I heard from a friend about his friend...

This kid TJ went to go pick up a 1/4 lb of nugget and hours or so away, ended finding him in a 6inch grave beat to death with a baseball bat and his car drove off the cliff.  The got the kids just saw there mugs in the paper the other day, still trying to weasle out of it...  Some people are just unstable


----------



## BuckAtl

It pisses me off that there are so many people in the game with no decency whatsoever. I know its drugs and everything but damn. There are good people out there with families who have to be put at risk because some scumbag wants to put new rims on his car and would rather pull on gun on you than be civil.


----------



## INTGRA2NER

In 2002 I was preparing to goto a party out-of-state for my birthday. So I call my "friend" who I had scored off of multiple times in the days before the dreaded night. I meet-up with my "friend" in his neighborhood like I had done before; can't come in my house, mom is awake, blah, blah, bull sh!t - but I was gonna deal with it for the good deal I was getting.

OK, so it goes down like this - I stop in front of his place, he hops in the back of the car (a friend was with me) and proceeds to tell me hes gotta hop into his buddies car & drive around the block to get the dope. OK, I'm sketchy about giving him my money, but I had 4-5 successful & good buys off him so I give him my $250 and he hops outta my car & into his buddies. They drive off around the corner, around the next corner - all while in the view of me, I can see the path they were supposed to drive - then they jet! Fuggers took off with my money & I couldn't chase them cuz my car is lowered and trying to chase them would result in more than $250 in damage to the ol' Integra. Sh!t I say to myself... I decided to sit still for a few min to see if they would come back.. . HA!!! come back, yeah right. I lost out that night and it was the last time I got bitten.

After everything had went down & I had drove home to calm down I realised it was my fault for giving him my money before I got the dope. After that night I learned that no dope=no cash, I don't even trust someone to take $25 into another room to bag up stuff. Screw getting jacked. If I ever see that guy again he's gettin a beating & hes gonna pay me back my money somehow.

I admitted it was my fault that I got ripped-off, so please don't flame me. I ended up flaming myself due to ignorance.


----------



## tokey

Damn $250 cash, that is pretty harsh.  The worse part is going over and over in your mind what you could have done differently...like that other guy said way back.  By dope I'm assuming you mean heroin, correct?  Also how much would $250 buy you anyway?


----------



## INTGRA2NER

tokey said:
			
		

> *By dope I'm assuming you mean heroin, correct?*



Not heroin - Coke & I was supposed to get a 1/4 ounce.


----------



## Feonix

Back when I was in High School, this guy who I had talked to a couple times told me he could get me some acid, so I ask him for 10 tabs and give him $50 and he says he'll bring it to me the next day at school.

 So, after about 3 days of him telling me bull shit about how his friend got raided, then another story of how he had it then the cops rolled up on him so he had to throw it away, he finally shows up with 10 sugar cubes (uh huh) so I figure they're pretty much fake, I eat 2 of them since school is almost over, only about an hour and a half left. Nothing happens, got ripped off. 

 Although, in this story I got lucky cause he didn't try to avoid me at all, he thought he could just rip me off and I would never say anything about it. He got his ass beat about 30 minutes after school got out, I never got my money back or any acid, but I would have paid $50 to beat some guy like him anyway.


----------



## tokey

I bought fake acid once too.  I got my money back for that though.  2 hits..blank blotter..I knew deep down it had to be fake but I just couldn't resist.  The kid had one on his tongue and said he was starting to trip and so was the girl he got it from.  Turns out they were both stupid and had just gotten ripped off buying 10 fake hits.  They tried to jerk me around and bullshit but I wasn't having that.  The kid tells me, alright I'll take you to her dorm (we all lived on the same floor and the kid was a 'friend').  Just me and her in there, and I close the door behind me.  I talk her back into giving me my money after she initially wasn't going to cooperate.  She then tells me to go back to the other kid because he still had my money.  Shoulda beat his ass and raped that bitch with a broken bottle.


----------



## inimical

[edited: off-topic and unnecessary .jpg -@E]


----------



## jak1357

only time i was ever really ripped, it was a good friend or so i thought, thaty i had known since high school,  anyways he turned into a major pillhead and i gave him 40$ for 40 1mg xanax's the blue footballs,

he gives me a bang wit ha ton of blue looking footballs so i was like sweet i just got these at half price, and started eatng a few, didnt feel anything just got a bit tired, i was like WTF, so i looked them up on the net,  generic fucking sleeping pills, in football shaped,  looked damn like xanax,  since then i know a friend that has sold at least 100 , actualy he has traded at least 100 to this one kid for 5mg oxycodones,.......besides that i live in a very nice town and never been ripped buying coke or weed or x, sold fake x too some gay ass little kids one time, made 400$ on 25 fake pills......a few times i got some shitty quality coke, but only grams and it wasnt THAT bad.......


----------



## kidderf

jak1357 said:
			
		

> *only time i was ever really ripped, it was a good friend or so i thought, thaty i had known since high school,  anyways he turned into a major pillhead and i gave him 40$ for 40 1mg xanax's the blue footballs,
> 
> he gives me a bang wit ha ton of blue looking footballs so i was like sweet i just got these at half price, and started eatng a few, didnt feel anything just got a bit tired, i was like WTF, so i looked them up on the net,  generic fucking sleeping pills, in football shaped,  looked damn like xanax,  since then i know a friend that has sold at least 100 , actualy he has traded at least 100 to this one kid for 5mg oxycodones,.......besides that i live in a very nice town and never been ripped buying coke or weed or x, sold fake x too some gay ass little kids one time, made 400$ on 25 fake pills......a few times i got some shitty quality coke, but only grams and it wasnt THAT bad....... *



thats fucked up!!!!! your very shady and you deserve to get ripped off every deal you make .....them gay ass kids as you put should drag you in2 and alley and fuck you in the ass!!!!! and feed you all them pills you sold them......fuckers like you deserve to get fake shit and rott in hell!!!!!


----------



## factory81

Never seen a gun held in vein at me in my life yet, Thank God.

But here is some of my tales..........
Most recently......
Im a newb at buying acid, so I go buy 4 hits from a dealer, and there super small squares, so Im like hmm, anyways. I take 2 hits, and trip good but come down quick. So im like alright, then I buy another 30 hits which is only 7.5 perferated squares (so 7.5 hits).......and then I buy another 25 hits, which is only like 6 or 6.5 perferated squares. So in the end I had spent 7.50 "per hit", but each hit was really a quarter of a hit. So I had wasted like half a grand almost on like 14-15 hits of good acid. So I ended up paying 30 a full hit. Call it getting ripped off, call it paying to much, call it being dumb.....

Next deal, normal dude I go through. Hes like yeah we got bomb asss fluffy KB buds. Im like word, how bout 2.5 ounces. So i go buy 2.5 ounces and it of course is all weighed straight, but the buds are SUPER HAIRY. Like hairs would literally fall and cling to everything and super fluffy nugs. To good to be true looking. So im like alright and I end up getting 2.5z for 700 bux. But I go home and try it up, and its like no buzz weed. I sell a few bags to friends, and they come back bitching claiming no high. Then another friend is in a headshop and claims to of seen the exact same shit for 35 bux a ounce or somehting called Wizard Smoke. And then we carefully inspected the nugs we concluded they were fake and looked tooo good to be true and offered you no buzz. Burned real quick too.....i broke even still though.......but I at first was under the impression it was oven-dried buds , where the thc had been burned off of it, and it just gave you a weak buzz. I was so fucked up on differant opiates, all kinds of weed, I didnt even know the differance and kept selling it.

Then we all have our stories of fronting money or weed.I go and front my old dealer a quarter ounce and hes like I will hit ya up in the next day or two with the cash, this dude is my old regular hookup for over a year, im like word, he aint gonna fuck me over. So then he just never picks his phone up, and pretty much ignores me. So i goto his house and he gives me 2 little pills. I duno what they were, probably xanax or something. But they fucked me up.

Other bad deals gone wrong.....
Fronted 40 bux for a quarter, never to see the kid again until school and then he comes up with the bullshit excuses.

Oh heres a good one, I get to this guys house, front this guy money to go get the quarter for 30, he comes back later claiming that they got pulled over and had to throw it out the window and etc etc. 

Here is probably the "evilest" I have been ripped off. We have a local supermarket with 2 main entrances, a north side and a south side entrance. I get picked up at my friends house with these guys, and we goto the store. Im supposed to buy a ounce for like 100 or 120 or something, me and my friend going in on it. So like they need to pick the guy up and get it from him, etc etc. There like follow us in but wait in the entrance cause we dont want you to see him and shit. So anyways, I go in, give them the money, wait there, and then keep lookin at there car. I then see the 2 homo's running across the parking lot into there car and driving away. 

Another occasion.....im smoking some super fluffy homegrown buds that went a little seedy with these guys. And then i get sketched out, so I just ask them to leave. And then 2 guys come in and claim that one lost his wallet, and im like alright, and then the other is like I have to use the bathroom. Im like dude its right next to my fucking bedroom. Hes like well can you show me where the light is. So I go do that, and then the kid is "looking around" and at the time I had a quarter and a half stashed in my room. When I come back and the kids are out of the drive-way, I find the half missing.  Hmmm, another occasion practically identicle to this one......

This guy whos girlfriend gave me head while they were going out.....upstairs in my bedroom smoking and shit, while im not looking take a film canister of this like BLUE BUD. I swear it was blue and so aromatic. About a joint or twos worth....

Another occasion, were at this one house and the same dude with the girlfriend is there (i didnt know if it was him, or his friend who took it), and i bought a half ounce, and things got weird. They asked my friends to go wait in the car, then we went to a school and weighed out the bags there or something. Then in between a buncha portable class-rooms the guy is like let me look at it, so I get a nug out and show it to him, and hes like naw let me look at the bag, i think its all okay, so i hand him the bag. DUMB FUCKING IDEA. Hes like its mine now. So then im like what? Just give me the fuckin bag back. Hes like its mine. Im like dude just give me the fuckin bag back, then him and his friends form a circle around me and are like you want it, fight over it. Im like nah screw this, because I had more money on me and didnt want to end up getting like weed taken and robbed. 

And besides buying bunk acid on another occasion, that is EVERY time I have ever been ripped off. God damn, how long did it take for me to learn to not trust anyone, never front money or weed, and never let weed leave your sight.

Now that Im a bit larger (everyone of these rip-off's occured in my ages of 13-14-15). I intend on beating everyone of the peoples ass who stole from me. One by one. Too bad most of them are in and out of jail. I guess that might explain it to, why would I like try and fuck with it when every situation has been, me being smallest and youngest, outnumbered by far, and most of them were the kind of people your like, damn they are fucking crazy, I bet they would stab someone. Im kinda the crazy fucker around here now who would run people over and stuff. But atleast I dont fucking rip people off, and even if people give me an extra 5 or 10 bux for a bag, im the one whos like hey man you know you gave me extra for that. Heres your $ back that you gave me extra.
Buisness doesn't get done without trust, and you don't get honest customers by fucking people over.


----------



## eternalcrux

I want to emphasize that if you are the ones doing the jacking i sincerely hope you recieve retribution. I hope you are punished in several ways long and hard.

I dont want to go into specifics right now, but in the past month i have been ripped off an UNGODLY amount of money. When you steal that kind of money from someone you are not only taking their money, you are subjecting them to an inevitable and horrible depression as well.

God i hate feeling this way..


----------



## Petersko

Factory81 said:


> Now that Im a bit larger (everyone of these rip-off's occured in my ages of 13-14-15). I intend on beating everyone of the peoples ass who stole from me.



Well, while you're in prison, or in the hospital healing from the gunshot wound / baseball-bat induced concussion / knife wound, you can reflect on whether or not your revenge was worthwhile.

You might think you got ripped off for a lot, but one day you'll realize it's all little shit - and nothing worth getting arrested or killed over.


----------



## factory81

MattPD, I did not @ first knowingly know it was fake. When I first recieved it, lookin at bags like eighths and quarters, I was like damn. Its quite fluffy. So me and 2 friends concluded, well it seems like oven dried buds with a low THC content from probably being oven dried, and the taste was from curing bud in a oven. So we just went on like normal until 3-4 days later we get a complaint.  After we get a complaint we all gather around, check the nugs out, smoke a lil of it, burn a nug (literally just hold a nug in your hand and light it on fire), and we never seen the wizard smoke buds (and in fact compared to what they look like on the net, they dont look nothing like them), but from what a guy we know said he swears there the exact same things. So after that the bud was stopped from being sold (I actually still have like 8 or 9 grams of it). Refunds were not handed out as there was nothing anyone above me would do about it, and I wasn't taking personal loss for it. So most of the bud, like all of but 3 or 4 eighths was sold (out of 24 eighths total), but that was previouslly sold. If you think I used to like to sell bunk shit you have another thing coming. You couldn't even read my paragraph right. I just claimed that by the time I had found out what we were working with, I had already broke even.

We didn't go out and play with people like "hey man this is some fluffy dro yo, 50 a eighth".That is after we found out what it was.
I take offense to your ignorance and inability to comprehend paragraphs.


----------



## Shucklak

^^^ maybe you should buy just a little of whatever it is u are buying and try it out to see how good the quality is. just tell the person selling it that you want to buy a little at first to check it out and then buy more if its good. and make sure that what you tried is the same as what you buy. sucks that people would take advantage of you so badly. actually if you get the reputation of being easy to get over on, then more people will try it. looks like you need to be more careful and protective in the future than most people.


----------



## AtxBigBallin

Was in ames IA, and 2 guys who wanted some schwag asked me for like 3, 20$ bags and i brought them with me and one guy waited int he car and the other went inside as i waited. It was snowing really hard and i went out side to smoke a cigerette and the guy who went inside never came back, and the guy in the car was like i have to goto the gas station be right back. I kinda trusted these guys so i thought nothing of it, then when i smoked my entire american spirit cigerette i knew that something was up and sure enough enver heard from them again. Karma fellas, beware!


----------



## booyakasha

jak1357 said:
			
		

> *only time i was ever really ripped, it was a good friend or so i thought, thaty i had known since high school,  anyways he turned into a major pillhead and i gave him 40$ for 40 1mg xanax's the blue footballs,
> 
> he gives me a bang wit ha ton of blue looking footballs so i was like sweet i just got these at half price, and started eatng a few, didnt feel anything just got a bit tired, i was like WTF, so i looked them up on the net,  generic fucking sleeping pills, in football shaped,  looked damn like xanax,  since then i know a friend that has sold at least 100 , actualy he has traded at least 100 to this one kid for 5mg oxycodones,.......besides that i live in a very nice town and never been ripped buying coke or weed or x, sold fake x too some gay ass little kids one time, made 400$ on 25 fake pills......a few times i got some shitty quality coke, but only grams and it wasnt THAT bad....... *




you are a scamming loser.

i was robbed for an eigth of nugs in eugene, oregon.   i was selling these 4 high school kids a bag.   the one kid had it in his hands-- checking them out .  then he just runs away.  i was sitting down with 2 of them while 2 of them were standing.  anywAY, i get up to chase him and the other kid thats standing kicks me in the face , then they all run..  i got a bloody lip and lost 35 bux, but it coulda been worse.

i chased after them but they were gone..


bought fake lsd at many dead shows.
gotten ripped at least twice buying weed in greyhound bus stations.  
bought a piece of tire rubber for 40 bux (opium) on south street in philly.

neat.


----------



## sOn

Petersko said:
			
		

> *Factory81 said:
> 
> 
> Well, while you're in prison, or in the hospital healing from the gunshot wound / baseball-bat induced concussion / knife wound, you can reflect on whether or not your revenge was worthwhile.
> 
> You might think you got ripped off for a lot, but one day you'll realize it's all little shit - and nothing worth getting arrested or killed over. *



why dont you be the jew that get scams all the time. he probably got the reputation for being scamed alot. if it was me now i would be the one getting the gun,bat,or knife ans seriously fuckin them up or there property.
once you do that no one would want to fuck with you cause they will know you would get them back


----------



## sOn

tokey said:
			
		

> *I bought fake acid once too.  I got my money back for that though.  2 hits..blank blotter..I knew deep down it had to be fake but I just couldn't resist.  The kid had one on his tongue and said he was starting to trip and so was the girl he got it from.  Turns out they were both stupid and had just gotten ripped off buying 10 fake hits.  They tried to jerk me around and bullshit but I wasn't having that.  The kid tells me, alright I'll take you to her dorm (we all lived on the same floor and the kid was a 'friend').  Just me and her in there, and I close the door behind me.  I talk her back into giving me my money after she initially wasn't going to cooperate.  She then tells me to go back to the other kid because he still had my money.   *



[edited]
then you shouldve went to that kid beat his ass took his monay and his fake acid and if he says anything you say "YOU WHERE TRIPPING BALLS AND YOU RIPPED ME OFF I SAW THE GUY THAT BEAT YOUR ASS BUT WHAT DO I CARE?" 

thats what i wouldve done

[offensive content edited out. -@E]


----------



## factory81

This small group of people might of got the idea I would front money for a short period of time (when I was like hey man, its just pot, why cant we all be honest and coo motherfuckers and get high), Now im like FUCK EVERYONE, EVERYONE IS OUT TO RIP ME OFF, EAT MY DICK IF YOU WANT ME TO FRONT YOU SOMETHING.Baseball bats a-swinging and shit. LOL im drunk


----------



## synthetic sunrise

i have never been robbed, i attribute it to my high level of paranoia. i don't let strangers into my house, particularly after...

i used to live with a roomate. he was/is a pretty cool guy, but back then we were considerably lacking in judgement.

one day he decided he wanted to buy a lot of weed, but was very impatient about it. so of course he ended up going with the first guy he found, who invited his friend over, who invited HIS friend over. next thing i know these really sketchy and overbearing obnoxious assholes are in my apartment, almost literally drooling over everything. we didn't have nice stuff or anything, but they seemed to think it was great. "oh boy, you guys got a playstation, a vcr, TWO TEEVEES, and two computers!!!!".

the next day i came home and i couldn't open the door cuz the lock was so fucked up. they tried to break in (obviously it was them), but failed miserably. i am particularly glad they failed since we didn't have insurance.

no big deal, an antithesis compared to the rest of the stories in here, but it still pisses me off. i learned a lesson i didn't need to learn.


----------



## inimical

[edit: No dick-sizing over prices]


----------



## Paintballer

Yup, I got ripped off hardcore one day....First time buying weed in the city(Ottawa). I come from a smalltown, and don't know how these things work. I fronted this guy i met through a friend $370 for 2 oz of weed, I was gonna bring it back to my town and sell it for 15 a gram (bought for 8). Anyway, guy says we gotta go pick it up....3 hours later, it finally arrives, 5 grams short, i figured I'm making tons of $$ selling this back home, so I say fine, whatever. Weed isn't that good. I wanted hydro, got shitty bush weed. We get in my friends car, leave. He says bring me back home and I'll switch it.. Me and my friend said ok sure. Brought him home and sure enough he switched it . His friend wants a ride to certain location... me and my friend are hesitant, but say ok, since he hooked us up and its on the way home. We're drivin and drop off this guy by his house, he saw me put the weed under the seat of the car before we left, grabs it as hes leavin and starts runnin, I chase him and manage to catch up with him. He turns around, throws a punch and misses. I throw one back, hit him in the nose, knock him down and then he yells "Hey".  7 guys come out, and start kicking me and knock me unconscious. Wake up to find my wallet gone, which had $150 in it (later recovered 'cept for the $$), was gonna buy some shoes after weed, and my Sony Minidisc player in my pocket gone, $400. Total jacked : $920...and a lesson learned....only buy from close friends, and do it on your territory.


----------



## Winterborn

factory I would feel sorry for you about all those stories... if it wasnt for the first one.

So you buy some shit acid.. so instead of asking for your money back, you  buy more... then buy more... then buy more? Wtf!!


----------



## tokey

Its kind of sad how this thread took off but it is also useful.  All of these stories are lessons and lend hope to those recently ripped off because now they don't need to feel like they are so much stupider than everyone else.  That being said there was a tragic flaw in each circumstance.  Usually the flaw is not knowing the people you are dealing with, fronting money/drugs, being outnumbered, or being asked to do very strange things (wait here, hand me that back, let me see).  Take notes people.  Keep em coming!


----------



## Shucklak

yes whenever someone asks to "check out" your drugs, DO NOT hand them over and let them out of your posession. if someone asked you if they could "check out" your hundred dollar bill, would you let them?


----------



## psychetool

The drug scene is a really sketchy place unless you deal with people you trust explicitly. I know one dealer who has been jacked so many times I have lost count... Always tons of stuff stolen too ~ $10g cash ~ 900$ bubbler ~ tons of herb ~ the list goes on.... ONLY DEAL WITH PEOPLE YOU TRUST.


----------



## notneo

This thread has made me think about alot of chances I could have been robbed. By the looks of it I am way too trusting.. thanks for the stories guys.


----------



## ally3663

well i was never robbed but have been close. my friend was trying to get off dope and i was helping her (it was the worst two days of my life). we got her an appt. at a detox place; got lost, they wouldn't take her.  we brought her to a hospital; they wouldn't help her.  finally, we made a new appt. for the next morning but she couldn't hack it out, so i sent her to the ghetto with a friend. well they got back and apparently they were talking to some kids, who told them to pull down an alley while he ran inside to grab it. he comes out with a sandwich bag like half full of something he claimed to be dope. she had told him she only had enough for one bag and he handed her about 50 bags worth. she looked at it, said it was shit and told him to fuck off. him and his friends proceeded to crowd the car demanding the money. she got punched in the face. they sped off. fun, huh?


----------



## RaverMadness

*Notice: A few warnings for those using this thread:*

1.  If you're a dealer, don't mention it.

If you currently sell drugs in any fashion or have done so in the past, do not mention it.  I'm not the morality police and I don't particularly care who sells what, but you should avoid incriminating yourself on a message board open to the public that can be viewed by law enforcement officers.  Or prudish busybodies who could inform the authorities if they don't like you.  Every dealer I know that's been busted was due to their overconfidence - everything from a DUI with drugs in the car to carrying a huge amount of drugs, cash and a pistol on them into a public building.  They got arrested because they made stupid, easily avoidable mistakes.

Aside from potential jail time and the enormous hassle of probation - trust me, curtailed freedom isn't very much fun - you could be looking at civil forfeiture.  This is where the authorities confiscate anything they think you bought with drug money - in the case of an acquaintence of mine, that included the contents of his savings account (most of which was from legitimate construction work) and a classic car he'd lovingly restored.  This is because he decided it was okay for him to drive back into town drunk and high with bad things in his vehicle.

If you notice anyone mention that they're a drug dealer, don't hesitate to use the report topic button.  I don't care if they are, I'd just like to keep people out of jail for something as pointless as bravado on an online message board.

2.  Refrain from personal attacks.

Yes, even the best of us can be reduced to theiving, drug-hungry fucks.  Hopefully people who've acted like this in the past have straightened themselves out to some point, but it's pointless to yell at them for it.  You're just getting people pissed off, and that doesn't do anyone good.

3.  Refrain from ethnic slurs.

Again, I'm not the morality police.  What you think about whoever is your own business.  Just keep any ethnic slurs off the board.  Read the guidelines.

- - -

The reason this thread is being kept open is that it's in the interest of the general public to be aware that there's a chance you will get ripped off and sometimes hurt in the process when buying drugs.  The less stupid mistakes you make, the better.


----------



## tokey

^^^^Thanks.  I should have included something like that when I started this thread.  You're good people.


----------



## alwayshigh

i got robbed in my own house. I had a party and some fucker from New York who i didnt even know came to my house with some friends. he asked if i had coke, and i said yeah i have an eight ball. saw he says let me see, so my friendlet him look at the ball and he ended up grabbing it and running. at the time i was rolling and that killed my roll.


----------



## Butterfly_096

i got set up by one of my "close friends" we went into the city so I could pick something up for a friend. I had gone to this place for 2yrs and had never had any trouble so I thought I was safe. Which was dumb of me b/c no matter how well you know the neighborhood a skinny ass white girl is never safe in the ghetto. Anyway, I ended up getting held at gun point and jacked for a several thousand dollars. I found out a few days later where my money was and who set me up, but what the hell could i do about it. There's no way I could of took on 2 guys. So I got screwed. The worst part about it though was having to back and tell my friend that he was out a couple thousand. It would of been one thing if it was just my money but half of it wasn't mine. That's one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. I'm surprised he didn't try to kill me. I won't get anything for anyone anymore b/c of it though.


----------



## GrOwThSpUrT

Hmmm, I went to amsterdam to get some acid for a friend of mine, so I went to the coffeeshop first. Split my money into a few different places, and when I heard one of the people ask me: wanna buy coke, xtc, acid? I asked him if he had bart simpsons(I have never done acid, neither had he, and I thought bart simpsons were the way to go...I was like 15 ok...). he said yes, and asked me to follow him, which ofcourse I did. I asked him to show me the merchandise first(I fell for that one before, but it cost me 5$, so it wasnt bad), so he pulled out some stuff, but nothing that looked like acid, suddenly(oh yeah, I forgot to mention that this was a few days after new years eve' he bends down and says he dropped his acid, he picks up something, and hands it over. Its just a small piece of red paper torn on all sides, I immediately saw it was just a piece of firecracker that was all over the place, I mean, there were little pieces of that red paper all over the place.

I ask him about the bart simpsons, he says± this is much better, this is the red one. I ask him if he@s got anything else, and he looks around in his pocket, and asks me if I want a microdot(so obviously he did know about acid), and he pulls out a piece of the stuff you find in ordinary pencils. And so i say no, he asks me to follow him further, because police just walked by(they really did), so i do, but I see him going for his pocket, and I see something in it that I immediately recognize as being a knife, and he tries to pull it out, so I run from the alley. In the direction I saw the cops going, luckily they were still standing a few meters away, because this guy comes running after me, sees the cops, and turns the other way. It was quite scary when he pulled out the knife.


----------



## sylentkaos71

A few years ago when I was involved with rolls I got burnt twice for a total of $8000.  The guys who did it were "friends"  in the sense that I knew them and had hung out with them quite frequently.  One of them actually tried to bring me to court after I confronted him at his house.  He claimed he didnt have the money and wouldnt ever have it.  Things got a little physical after that and he ended up calling the police.  The judge threw the case out and and I never got the money.  But, come to find out a little later he got arrested for meth.Ha ha, instant karma, what comes around goes around BITCH.


----------



## uisgdlyast

i always got ripped off by giving people money first.. these ones kids ripped me off(they looked 10yrs old so i thought it was impossible) they had us walk across town and then ditched through some house. I was hanging out with this one dude when one of the kids came by.. didnt mention that night since those people are shady and dumb.

Another time i got ripped off 100 for some shrooms.. the guy said he got robbed( his dad called my friend looking for him) but i dont believe it. I'd rather not confront the kid since hes always with a huge group and i dont feel like getting in shit.


----------



## Methadone

..........


----------



## Obsidian

Everytime I have been jacked I have managed to get money or real drusg in return or revenge.

Story #1
My friend and I decided to grab some buds but all our connections were asleep (4am) so we go to the local store and see some kids smoking a joint in their van. We go up and ask if we could buy a gram. Kid says yah and asks for the money and hands my buddy less then half a gram. We look at it laugh and say wheres the rest of it? Guy just flips us off so we rip him outta the van (back side sliding door) beat the fuck outta him, punk his pot, coke, and wallet.

Story #2
Myself and about 15 people put in over $1400 into a deal, you get a qp, pills and some other shit. Our dealer goes in the apartment and comes back to his car and says that we have to wait. We wait about 3 hours till we finally say fuck it and tell our guy to go back in. He is affected by "convineant amnesia" and can't remember his own dealers number or appartment. Long story short we beat him shitless stole his car (ONLY means of transportation to his job) and set it on fire on some back road.


----------



## oliphill

been robbed £50 when i was 15, he walked into a pub to 'sort out his shit in the toilets'. we waited about 5-10 mins went in and asked the barman if hed seen some guy walk in and he'd just walked out the other side.

also ive bought origami, a stone and some bark in camdem before


----------



## BuckAtl

Obsidian said:
			
		

> *Everytime I have been jacked I have managed to get money or real drusg in return or revenge.
> 
> Story #1
> My friend and I decided to grab some buds but all our connections were asleep (4am) so we go to the local store and see some kids smoking a joint in their van. We go up and ask if we could buy a gram. Kid says yah and asks for the money and hands my buddy less then half a gram. We look at it laugh and say wheres the rest of it? Guy just flips us off so we rip him outta the van (back side sliding door) beat the fuck outta him, punk his pot, coke, and wallet.
> *



Some dude gets you for 10$ so you rob him and beat the shit out of him? Real noble. 8)


----------



## psychosomatic

The first time i tried to buy pot I gave some guy 20 bucks and he said to meet me somewhere. And then he never showed. It sucked. Another time some fool just took the money out of my hand and ran! I was like wtf! it sucked. Ill never front money again. Unless its someone i trust.


----------



## 5-HT2

Obsidian, your revenge is worse than the offenses of the people that jacked you.


----------



## skillfull87

*everyone needs to read this!*

haha... i have been doing coke for about 2 weeks now on and off every other day or so... and it just came to my attention how INCREDIBLY stupid my method of getting it was, i can't beleive it and i just want to let you guys see how stupid... i did this for weeks to... and i guess didn't see anything wronhg with it... its not THAT bad... it's just not something you would do in the first place.

there is a local store in town kinda down by were the black part of town is... and i know this guy that works there and he buys me beeer and cigarettes and wat not.. and he asks me if i want some powder one day and i get him to get me a half gram... so i pay him 30 and he says go down the street... and i'll come with it... so he does... and he really brings it every time... or has about 10 or 15 times
anywere fr4om half gram for 30 to gram for 50 to 8ball for 120.... and i give him 5 bucks for the run and i get it... i took it home and weighed it every time and it was always a straight hookup... sometimes liek .7 half grams and liek 1.3 grams

i just realized how strange that is that  i did that everyone would say never let someone you dont know run off with your money to somewere.... i didn't really knew him when i did it in the beginning... and he gets on his bike and rides off to get it... so he could just bolt... but idn do you think that is absolutly crazy?


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

wow.8( . sounds like you got lucky to me and that you were on coke when you wrote this post about being stupid


----------



## Morrison's Lament

Drug Culture material 

--- G.


----------



## skillfull87

*actually...*

actually no im not high .... i havn't even smoked green yet...im just about to...


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

fair enough, you just sounded a bit yakked out (blown on white).   so you just wrote a post about being lucky/stupid?


----------



## wwTOOLww

PLEASE PLEASE use a little more descriptive thread title!  That way i dont have to read something this lame ever again!


----------



## »ƒåRèSƒ«

i do that...
the first time
i got dicked

the next time
i was tryin to get an oz of weed and he wanted 100
so i go up to the car and he says
alright give me the money
and i just said
fuck that lets see the kill\

and he says i hafta give him the money and he'll be back in 30 min
so he gave me his driver's liscense and drove off

i had a horrible feeling about it cuz hes the kinda guy that i would see later and hed be like
give me my id
kick my ass and just leave me there
but
after 4.5 hours he came through
and its like that everytime now
its cool as long as you dont get dicked


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

a general rule of thumb i go by is don't buy drugs from strangers.  you don't know them and you dont know what they are selling.  powder can be cut with anything and fry/wet is nasty stuff especially if you aren't expecting it.  sure you can get lucky but is that a risk worth taking?


----------



## RaverMadness

Morrison's Lament said:
			
		

> *Drug Culture material
> 
> --- G. *



Hey! I resent that!

Okay, there's a big-ass thread about how you got ripped off in a drug deal.  I'm closing this and bumping that sucker...

And you should really wait until you're 18 and 21 to drink and smoke, respectively.  Because after you've reached those ages it's no longer harmful.

- CMB


----------



## RaverMadness

bump


----------



## notneo

5-HT2 said:
			
		

> *Obsidian, your revenge is worse than the offenses of the people that jacked you. *



Isn't that the point?? If someone tries to rob me I know whatever I do back to them will most probably not be fair, but think about the sort of person that you are beating up / stealing from.... Someone that wanted to do it to you.


----------



## diegoblunt

oliphill said:
			
		

> *.....Also ive bought origami, a stone and some bark in camdem before  *



I hope you mean oregano...oh you bought stone and bark aswell , maybe you do actually mean you mistook 100 tabs (acid) for a coloured piece of paper folded into an elaborate Japanese crane.

I have never been robbed in a drug deal...I always maximise total caution and approach every situation suspiciously. Although I've bought dud/bunk drugs before and also under-weight drugs (I just dont go back, certainly dont burn down their house), I've never been robbed or had my money taken. Why people would give a dealer/friend money before recieving the drugs or buy drugs from crack-heads is beyond me.


----------



## notneo

^^If you don't know many dealers then most people will let their dealers have the upper hand. All you need to do is pretend you can go elsewhere where you don't have to hand over cash and it's a great excuse.


----------



## @lterEgo

*CrystalMeth Bunny* said:
			
		

> *Okay, there's a big-ass thread about how you got ripped off in a drug deal.  *



indeed, and it's a quality thread. if you want to continue a discussion of how giving money to strangers is actually a _good_ idea 8) , please do it in that thread. you'll be able to read a lot of different stories that prove this method unwise.

if fronting money is working for you, you're one of the lucky minority.

--> merging


----------



## BuckAtl

notneo said:
			
		

> *Isn't that the point?? If someone tries to rob me I know whatever I do back to them will most probably not be fair, but think about the sort of person that you are beating up / stealing from.... Someone that wanted to do it to you. *



Ive never sold drugs and even I know thats wrong. You dont get anyone back, you dont burn their car, beat the shit out of them or rob them whatever. Its stupid. It brings the police on you and shows you as a violent drug dealer. If the cops come, they are gonna want to know what the fight was about, and the guy you beat up might just let them know about the drugs you are into, or if they find drugs on the guy he might give you or a friend up for a lighter sentence. Yea, maybe the asshole who screwed you over deserved it, but its not worth it. People who scam and are into drugs typically dont have many morals. Its not beyond a lot of people to pick up a knife and come looking for you for revenge. The smartest thing to do is not front to shady people, and dont associate with shady people or anyone who doesnt know people you know, or have reliability, references, stuff like that. If you get screwed over or scammed, the majority of the time it could have been avoided by using common sense.  And if you do get scammed some other way, like by a friend (which does happen), chalk it up as a loss and move on. Dont waste your time or energy on bringing someone else down because it will drag you down too.


----------



## notneo

I see your point and you've some what changed my stance on revenge. It is definately smarter to move on and cut your loses.


----------



## Shucklak

the only thing is if people keep stealing from you and you never retaliate then u might get known as soft or a sucker and then people will try to get over on you even more often


----------



## RaverMadness

Helpful hint: If you have to think about battery, arson and murder over a drug deal gone bad, you shouldn't do it.  If you're already a violent sociopath of a drug dealer you'd already be beating up the guy's mother and setting fire to his dog instead of reading this.


----------



## notneo

Sums it up.....


----------



## 247

Yo some of you guys have some real piece of shit friends...I'd say one out of every three stories starts off with "I was gonna buy from a friend..." and then justify trusting him by saying "he had always pulled through in previous dealings" 
I find it quite amusing I had always assumed living in a "big rich western city" meant reliable dealers and grade A product...seems like a lot of dealers are actually pieces of shit and product turns out to be fake...
I guess it must be because of the size of the deal that I have never gotten fucked, I am relatively low on the drug-scale, none of my purchases have ever succeeded US$50 and of that money the most that was ever actually mine was US$30...I would understand how supposed 'friends' would turn on you if the amount in question was, say 1000bucks.


----------



## friedonions

My friend gave this guy 200 bucks plus my 130 digi scale and the guy took off.  hehe  I shouldn't have bought the scale in the first place though.  Shoulda bought one of those mg scales.


----------



## sOn

i remember it was a cold night my sophmore year. my friend and i just smoked a bowl and we were pretty stoned. (yes i wish i bowl would get me stoned now   ) we walk to the market down the street and see if someone can buy me some 40 oz. and him some cigerette's. we wait and ask. everyone says no your too young. 

then we see this guy in back of some pizza place standing by the car. we go over to him and ask him to buy some stuff for us. he says yea so we tell him what we want. i shouldve known what was up when he didnt really care what we wanted but my mind was bent on getting a 40. i shouldve also known when he said he has to go through the drive threw down the street instead of the market 20 yards away.

we wait and wait. some fat bitch comes out going please leave it looks bad for business. so i say " no, some guy is bringing me a 40." then she says "that guy is a crack head and he owes me 1,000's of dollars. if i see him here i am calling the cops on him" so i am like fuck. maybe he might come back and drop it off we wait a hr and he doesnt show.

the only thing that mad me mad was i got ripped off and this guy is smoking crack with MY money


----------



## Cptn. Chronic

EDIT: We don't mention things like that here.


----------



## sOn

tell the story man comon


----------



## superglo*

i tend to end up buying stuff that does nothing to me but everyone else is tripping on the same shit. pisses me off.


----------



## *Venus*

I always hate buying coke from people I dont know too well, you're just putting out too much money to get fucked. On the bright side, you got ripped off with at least more drugs instead of fillers or something. 

Sorry you had to revisit E due to someones stupidity, but good luck, it will be another 6 weeks in no time.


----------



## Spazz

So you were trying to buy coke and you came home with MDMA thinking it was coke?  WTF?  Did you think to look at it before you took it?


----------



## gugglebum

Dude, I wouldn't quite say you got fucked over - you didn't get robbed at gunpoint and you didn't get a gram of chalk ... still though, it sure sucks when you get the drugs you're not looking for.

Don't worry about it - what's done is done. I bet within a week you'll feel a whole lot better!


----------



## alostlittlebird

Haha, Leeroy!

I feel for you. I bought some coke recently that was chunks chipped straight off a block, a little taste numbed my lips good.

I went home and had a line and I guess it was some low quality speed or something. Barely any euphoria and A LOT of uncomfortable side effects, heart pounding to no end and my stomach was upset for days. Lasted for hours, too, so i dont think it was coke.

Fuck the shady dealers.


----------



## @lterEgo

Red Arrow, sorry to hear of your unfavorable experience. if it makes you feel any better, there are quite a few stories of others having difficulty in drug deals here:

>> Been Robbed in a Drug Deal? Post story<< 

--> merging


----------



## SilverFeniks

I've never been really ripped, other than having a friend who'd never shroomed before get an eighth to split, and finding it was about half an eighth.
A while back I was picking up some sacks for some friends and myself, dealing with someone's roommate i'd never met .. he wanted a bit more than i had thought, but said since i was getting several that a little less would be cool ... but in my haste to get over there i forgot my own money, and just had my friends .. so i leave with most of it, having paid him not nearly enough, saying i'll be back ... he was real pissed, and surprised when i did show up 10 min later ... not too many people are honest like me i guess =d


----------



## John_Paragon

Never got truly robbed, but in high school I bought a couple nickel bags of weed. My buddy tried to charge me 20 for them but I would only give him 10. Terribly exciting story, I know.

Another time, I bought a half oz. of coke and it was cut to shit, probably wasn't really a half oz either. The powder was more yellow than white. I didn't even realize how lousy it was until after it was all gone and I had thought about it. Sucks too, because the half oz. I bought from the same person months prior was the best stuff I ever had... one line had me spun for a full hour.


----------



## TheLostOne

MY buddy just got robbed a couple days before new years eve. His cousin told him to meet up with a few people they said they new and they wanted a pound of kb. So my buddy figured scense his cousin was his cousin he trusted the deal.He usually only sells pounds to the usual people. But he ended up getting jumped and I guess he put up a good fight. So one kid pulled out a knife and he got stabbed in the hand. and the next thing he knew they pulled a gun on him and stuck it up against his face and cocked it and made him give them the weed. It sucks.


----------



## notneo

I hope your friend is ok... but he should have known to only deal with his cousin and let him run it back to his friends. Ohwell


----------



## ChillsH2o

One time back in high school we were at a local coffeeshop and I heard this guy had acid for sale.  Of course it was fake.  A few months later I was volunteering at a soup kitchen and I saw him there.  He remembered me but I didn't get pissed, he needed the dough more than I did, and I was gullible enough to get beat.

One time that year I was in our capitol city, my friend went to go pick something up and left me and his brother at a park.  It was nightime and we were sitting about 100ft from the sidewalk smoking a blunt (we were bored).  This cracked-out guy comes up and asks for a hit, so he gave him one seeing as it was pretty much done anyway.  IT was clear that we weren't from the city, and he asked us if we were looking for drugs.  We told him we were all set but he kept persisting that all he had to do was go across the street and he'd hook us up.  He kept saying "Just gimme your money man, it be good", and we kept refusing politely.  Finally he takes out a knife and says it again, threateningly.  We told him we didn't have any money, that we had given it to someone else to get us something, who we were waiting for. "Bullshit" he'd and kept demanding our wallets.  We kept backing away from him until we were out in the street, where there was much more light.  Just then my friend pulls up, we jump in the car, and the guy grabs me and trys to pull me back.  My friend's brother went for the gun and shot the guy five times in the face and neck and we took off.  Good thing it was only a pellet gun....haha, scared the shit of out him though.  I guess I was lucky I didn't get stabbed.


----------



## Chubba75

Well I haven't been "robbed" persay... but one time my mate said he would hook me up with a PHAT stick (that's slang for AUD$25 worth of weed, or $20 if you're in NSW).

Well the dickhead, took the cash, gave me the bag and drove off. My first reaction when I looked at the bag, was that he ripped me off REALLY bad. I got home, threw it on the scales... 0.7 grams.

AUD$25 for 0.7g, I felt so bad considering I get 2.5g normally  

I took that really personal, and never really stayed friends with him


----------



## DarthGuru

I have a couple but ill start with this one.  This actually didn't happen directly to me, but i was involved.  

I went to my dealer's house to pick up some herbs, he also deals most other drugs.  As I was hanging out after hooking up and was getting ready to leave, 3 armed men dressed all in black with ski masks entered the apartment, armed with 2 pistols and a shotgun (for some reason only the screen door was closed at the time).  They rounded everyone up in the living room and made off with everything they had, within 5 minutes.  I'm not too close with the dealer so I don't know exact amounts, but i did get out with my stash.  I know he had over a couple lbs of weed, but not sure of the other drugs.  I didn't say anything (what could i really say) and slipped out during the confusion of the aftermath.  I haven't talked to him since.

So in the end, I didn't get robbed at all.  But it was still an experience i'll never forget.  Hopefully it'll be my first and last time looking down a barrel of a shottie.


----------



## shroomster

So many stories...Where to begin

Ah yes, I should leave off when I lost my friend's 300 dollars. 

My friend gave me his money asking me for an ounce of dank, which I could easily do. Even though I have a very reliable dealer who gives me "special deals" on all amounts, I decided to take a risk. I called this guy who told me he could hook up "the best bud I could get my hands on".  

I called this mystery dealer up, and he agrees to stop by. When he gets to my house, he pulls out the weed. It looked like an ounce to me, so I gave him the money....He immediatley drove off.

All together, I've been ripped off more than 10 times, each time driving me more paranoid...

peace


----------



## detonater

a mate tried to purchase 10 cheeky chaps in jungle rave, dude asked for cash up front then dissapeared, my mate tracked him down asked for his pills then the dealer and his mates just jumped him and gave him a quick battering! The secret is to NEVER by your drugs in a club!


----------



## JB

shroomster said:
			
		

> *So many stories...Where to begin
> 
> Ah yes, I should leave off when I lost my friend's 300 dollars.
> 
> My friend gave me his money asking me for an ounce of dank, which I could easily do. Even though I have a very reliable dealer who gives me "special deals" on all amounts, I decided to take a risk. I called this guy who told me he could hook up "the best bud I could get my hands on".
> 
> I called this mystery dealer up, and he agrees to stop by. When he gets to my house, he pulls out the weed. It looked like an ounce to me, so I gave him the money....He immediatley drove off.
> 
> All together, I've been ripped off more than 10 times, each time driving me more paranoid...
> 
> peace *


 So you asked for an ounce and got what looked like an ounce. At what point did you get ripped off I don't follow.


----------



## RaverMadness

It almost sounds like he didn't get the ounce, and homeboy just drove off with his money.


----------



## JB

*CrystalMeth Bunny* said:
			
		

> *It almost sounds like he didn't get the ounce, and homeboy just drove off with his money. *


 Yeah after reading a few times I think you're right.


----------



## SFA

It's a few days after christmas. Toronto, around Yonge and Dundas. I want to get a birthday present for my step-son at the Future Shop there. At the lights this dude hits me up for a smoke. I give him one. Then he asks if I want some weed. I refuse. The light hasn't changed yet. 

On a whim I ask if he can hook me up with dope (smack, heroin). He says yes to .5g. Makes some calls. Shakes my hand - we exchange names and make small drug-talk. We walk over to a cafe where we wait for his mate who's going to sort us out. 10 minutes later he says he can see the dealer at the curb and leaves asking me to wait till he returns. 1.5 hours later he walks into the cafe and goes straight to the bogs. Comes out, tells me the bag is in the roll of tp in the toilet and to pick it up. I think  no drugs = no money, but then why make me wait 90 minutes then come back - why not just ask for the money earlier? I give him 50 and go to get my dope

Sure enough there's a little baggie taped in the carboard holder of the tp. I rip it out and try a taste - baking soda and brown sugar. I come out ASAP - he's gone.

Total loss. 90 mins. and 50 Cdn. dollars.


----------



## I SHlT N EAT LIKE U

i got hit up alot slang'n. but i am done with that shit. but back in the days... wow. competition. few of the rivals sent their homeboys as buyers and had me shanked twice on my stomech. i survived. god bless. i been shot at plenty of times... and i still got a big ass mark on my wrist where these foos tried to stab me on on my hand and the fucking blade fucked up my wrist for 2 months. but its functioning right now... but with bit of irritations ofcourse.


----------



## embi3n

Im seeing a pattern here... Maybe you don't front your money and not hang out in unsafe areas. All this talk, you forget why you do drugs in the first place.


----------



## dunkin_nugs

I wasnt robbed for anything of real value but my boy just got robbed for $28,600 he was buying some shrooms, and this was a guy hes been going to for years


----------



## jimbu

robbed for 28k buying shrooms? errrrr was he buying shrooms for half the continent??


----------



## dunkin_nugs

2,500 a pound you do the math 11pounds and a extra 1,100$to have him meet him half way with it


----------



## tokey

^^^Thats new.  Almost like a shroom cartel or something.


----------



## gugglebum

30,000 dollars lost?

Good day.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Thats a lot of mushrooms.  Then again, shady guys see an oportunity like that and ZANG!  No more money, no more dude.


----------



## RaverMadness

Actually a year or two ago they arrested an artist from a 60's underground comic book for dealing and growing shrooms.  The weird thing isn't that they arrested him with multiple pounds of shrooms, but that he'd had a sex change...

I'll post the article if I can remember anything else and can dig up more details.

For safety's sake, I've found that supermarket parking lots are a somewhat decent place for drug deals to go down.  Sure, cops drive into the lot every now and then, but most shoppers are pretty much preoccupied with groceries and the fantasy that someone will rob them while they're putting groceries in their car.

It's not the best place I've found, but it beats the hell out of "stranger's house" and "dark secluded alley".


----------



## Blowmonkey

8 pages, already 192 replies, what's up with that..?

Too many people got robbed on BL, we really should stand up for ourselfs and do something about it.. Next time, YOU are going to steal that shit from your shady fux0rd dealer and he will be crying with his sorry ass.. 

You go girlz !!


----------



## chickenheadho

-=ReD-hAzE=- said:
			
		

> * Thats a lot of mushrooms.   *



not really.  one time in social, this guy DJ SKINNY GEE ate 45 lbs. of mushrooms.


----------



## Shucklak

^^^no he didnt. although i cant tell if you are being sarcastic


----------



## MindDash

> I got robbed in my own house today of a half oz of dank worth about $200.



Having strangers coming to your house to do a business is pretty fucking stupid, actually.


----------



## culturalcatgirl

We ordered 2L of GBL on-line and received it with no problems.  Since we had found a source, we then placed an order for 10L of GBL with the same supplier.  It never arrived and the guy soon stopped responding to our e-mails.  From the messages we got from him, he claimed that there were problems with his shipments getting past the border.  But then again, maybe we just got ripped off.
The same thing has happened with another supplier, the first order was fine and then the second never arrived.


----------



## PGTips

Shucklak said:
			
		

> *^^^no he didnt. although i cant tell if you are being sarcastic *



DK Skinny Gee is an old BL member who made claims of exageratted proportions and was generally a lying arse. Do a search for his name and you'll find some cracking threads.


----------



## lulong

*robbed?*

Ive only been robbed once.. my friends were partnerin on a pound and we usually go through this guy.. well he goes across the street to pick it up and never comes back, we wait for about an hour and nobody comes so we spend about a week tryin to track his ass down so we could seriously fuck him up. we got a big crew so it was no problem but we never found him.. it sucked  but its shit you get in the game, tho potheads are alot easier to deal with than crackheads..   also my friend.. who just rescently got popped by the cops  anyways.. this one white rapper guy and his friend always went through him for ounces of dank.. they would only buy that at a time.. shit i even did ice with them at his place.. anyways hes been shut down for awhile cause the electric company was pokin there nose around so they go up to his place and tie up my friend and take all his cash which was a little under 4 grand and dissapeared my friends got some nice connections.. you seem to get them when you grow large amount of dank.. heh.. anyways he used his connections to track em down and still hasnt found shit


----------



## ChillsH2o

I had another pretty bad experiance recently:  

An old friend called me up and said she was back from school and didn't have any connects here, and wanted some coke.  I said I'd try, and sure enough I found another person I hadn't talked to in a while who was sitting on a lot of it.  My friend gave me a buttload of money, and told me to get as much as I could.

So, I meet the guy in a supermarket parkin lot (^ you're all right about that).  I get into his car and tell him I want at least a half oz, so we had to take a ride back to his house to get more.  We arrive at his apartment and find the door ajar, so he's like: "What the fuck?" as he walks in through the door when suddenly we hear a noise and a lamp comes flying at him and narrowly misses. He starts running into the room and yelling and I still dont know what's going on.  I go into the room and see my dealer fighting with this guy on the ground.  I kick the burgular a few times with my steel toes, and he gives up.  The guy was partially restrained with his  arm twisted behim his back, kneeling, with my dealer behind him for a minute or so while my dealer is yelling at him.  After regaining his composure, the thief reaches into his jacket and pulls out a glock, I was several feet away and yelled out that he had a gun an dove into another room and without thinking went for where I knew my dealer kept his M-16 (just semi-auto).  I was sure I was about to hear a gunfight, because I was sure the my dealer was packing heat as well, and I just got a really bad feeling.  I hear a scuffle in the other room, grabbed the rifle from under his couch and popped back into the living room to almost get hit in the face with the door as the guy bolted out and took off.  
Turns out the guy pistol whipped my dealer pretty bad and made off with some money from the house, but not the drugs.  Apparently the thief was a former customer and friend, who was a total crackhead.

It was pretty damn scary event, and I felt like somewhat of a coward after it had happened, but it was so unexpected and extreme I had no way of knowing what to do in the heat of the moment.  I hope nothing like this ever happens again, fuck.  I was fine when it happened, but it didn't set in until I was back in my car driving home that it hit me how easily that everything could've gone bad and we've both been dead.  I didn't even tell most of my friends about what had happened, out of fearing that they wouldn't believe me, or think I'm a total loser druggie for getting into that type of situation.


----------



## toolazy2think

I did something REALLY stupid recently, i accidentally gave too much to my dealer if that counts lol

luckily my dealer is a friend so he gave me my money back...i guess i just have better friends then some of you guys who got robbed


----------



## goldenbrown

Shit I used to give my dealer $500 a month for OC's, he'd always be giving me change back and shit because he could rarely spend all $500.  I had two pretty fuckin cool dealers who hooked me up like that and I could trust.  One time though, I gave one of their friends $30 for an OC (this is before the 500 a month shit), and he never got the shit.  I fronted him some vicodin one time, too, the same guy, and he never paid me for it.  I saw the fucker everyday at school, too.  But he had a big crew, and I didn't.

Oh yeah, one time I spent $25 on "soma", which turned out to be tylenol PM, lol.  Yup, that was like my first time ever buying shit.


----------



## implicitprodigy

One time me and my friends sold some fake acid to these ducks, but they said it fucked them up......another time i skimped this guys 8th (it was probably 2 grams) and I dont skimp people usually, but like i said (duck) and he was happy anyways, o basically anytime i did anything a lil bad they were satisfied, but that was then.....Im a better person now  My friend bought some "lorcets" which were really benadryl. She was refunded. I was dumb enough to buy T3's at the beginning of my opioid phase for 3 dollars....as far as fronting goes. I personally never been jacked on a "front" but our friend was fronting us a Ounce of schwag and they went throught their "dealers friend" (bad idea) got jacked..........I kinda jacked this girl for her pills a lot, but it wasnt really jacking cause she was the one who offered the shit, she would say "10 vicodins cough syrup, 8 somas, 10skelaxin (hehe), and 22 propoxyphene (darv.) for 20 dollars.


----------



## flashbit320

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *30,000 dollars lost?
> 
> Good day. *



yea haha for real.
 people die around here for much less of a cost. for 30k, he, his family, his friends, and anyone else he associated himself with should be erased.


----------



## PsychedelicPixie

I have fallen for the 'Give me the money and I'll be right back' lie a few times but the most money I ever lost was about $500 when I tried to buy some Es in from this guy I heard about in Orange County, well I didnt bring my test kit like I should have and all the pills turned out to be DXM. I found this out after selling about 8 pills....needless to say people were mad and I spent a lot of money in the end giving them all refunds...That was my first and last time dealing......and I even flirted with the guy selling them to me..eww what a waste.


----------



## PsychedelicPixie

^ Oh and I don't like Orange County ppl now.


----------



## song seven

PsychedelicPixie said:
			
		

> *^ Oh and I don't like Orange County ppl now. *



you learned why orange county is referred to as the "asshole of the united states."


----------



## AstroZombie13

Orange County is alright..

>_>;;


----------



## AstroZombie13

Obisidian, you're fucking awesome man. and im dead serious. I was just jacked myself.. Im glad you showed those punks up.


----------



## VerbalTruist

I've never been robbed at a drug deal but I got 500 dollars stolen from me at knife point right BEFORE a drug deal.

That shit sucked.


----------



## dragonxninjaxpowa

i was sold a fucking brown stone at notting hill carnival once, which looked like hash.
and after the money changed hands, the dealer fucked off too quick.

tried to break it, burn it, hit it with another stone, stamp on it with my shoe, wouldn't even chip. lost about £50 worth over it and cried.

 also was sold mixed herbs as weed at notting hill carnival once.  lost about £20 over it.
smoked it and it did fuck all, didn't even taste/smell like weed.

i don't buy off complete strangers anymore, only friends or through friends of my friends.


----------



## technooo

tokey said:


> Good replies.  I've gotten jacked other times too but the stories are kind of stupid.  I gave one dude the money first and he gives me some story about his guy getting jacked for a pound and shit and my money being used to buy said pound.  Other time I was much younger and I handed the kid a bag, in front of my house while he was in a running car...vroom!  Shit!  Also, who are these fucking deuchbags who gotta start bitching every time they here a weed price quoted!  A half oz of dank (quality weed) can fetch you $240 sold in 8ths for $60 around here in IL.  My toe is broken and it is horrible, I had to work all night long from 11pm-8am on it after I broke it.  It is totally purple on both sides.  Any way I guess all of these stories could've ended alot worse, minus the one where the kid was murdered.



240 a half??????????



hahahaha no wonder they jacked you


----------



## rachamim

I have 2 stories actually, although like any long term user I have been robbed a few times, both actual robbed as well as "beat" by being sold "bunk" (i.e. "beat bags" i.e. counterfeit materiel). It is a valuable learning experience in any junkie's life I think.


When I first came to live in the US as an adult, to work, I was here maybe 8 months and had just moved to NYC. This being the early 90s, there was a section of the city where PCP (aka "Angel Dust") was sold in 5 to 8 US Dollar bags (half gram of mint leaf laced with liquid PCP, crystal had came and gone and was not to be found anywhere in the NE that I knew about). I liked it just so, only a couple of puffs with some cannabis and WHOOM.

It was Western New Year's Eve, and I was actually at that point living in a town called Lakewood, NJ, about 90 minutes south of NYC. On that holiday all Mass Transit is free so as to discourage drunk driving and everybody and their brother takes Mass Transit into the city. I only had I think 90 US on me, and a girl I was seeing wanted to go into the city, to Times Square to see the Ball Drop (a NYC Tradition at 12 Midnite on New Year).



About 6 PM, very dark already, we head into the city, I do not drink alcohol at all and because I wanted to enjoy the "party," I made sure we headed uptown to that area I mentioned, in Harlem. We go, get out of the subway, and I buy a "bundle" (10 bags) of PCP and was excited and could not wait to go to Central Park and get ready for Times Square. It began snowing with a brutal wind whipping flakes in my eyes and as we turned around from the Sale Corner and began to walk up the steep hill (W145 for those that know, it is no longer a drug area so calm down Mods about "Locations")...We got  a few meters when I felt a knife in my side and this guy whose face I will never forget had a steak knife pushed hard into my side but not even cutting my jacket.


"Give it up man! NOW!" I am well trained BUT he had the jump on me and my then girlfriend was by my side so, I did the right thing and gave up the goods.


So, no money, a long cold night ahead, and damn I was depressed beyond words!!! I happy in a way, that the girl did not get hurt, and also happy that she had been with me because knowing me I would have not given it up and probably would have had a Ginsu poking out of myhip.

We saw the ball in Times Square, not that I cared at that point and decided to take the train back to Jersey (although it does not go to Lakewood but that is another story). What makes it memorable for me though was that on the ride home, in the train, this group of kids sat near us and began passing around one of those massive glass crack pipes they used to sell, the huge bowled ones. So, I ended up smoking someone elses' freebase cocaine for my New Year in the States. Back then people would get high in the open on trains, etc. Cannot imagine it happening now in NYC.

Second incident...I was sitting in a car, in NJ again (I have usually lived in NYC when in the US and seeing as how I have such bad luck in NJ, I should have done so from the begining). I used to work for a relative of mine, before I got a good job, and well, my uncle was a heroin wholesaler. I had just dropped the package when this guy I had never seen stuck a long barrel in my face. Just walked right up to me, whipped it out, and poked me in the face with the pistol in board daylight.


So there I am, staring into the barrel of a Ruger 44, which for those that do not know is a massively big revolver. 

I do not remember his words, but I do remember after giving up a little stash I had of "nickles" of cocaine (at the time 5 dollar stamped glassines of cocaine were a standard retail unit), maybe 40 US of cocaine, he began getting real nervous because while I HAD just dropped off a nice piece of weight, I never picked up cash so he was expecting a large cash haul or maybe just the "package" I had just handed off. I was sure he was going to blow my face off.


Here I was, wounded 2 times in Lebanon and I thought I was going to die in a NJ parking lot from some crackhead with an itchy finger!!! I was angry more than anything.

He smirked after a few seconds and non-chalantly walked away. This was in prehistoric days when we used to use only payphones with dimes and quarters! Calling between states was a huge hassle so I figured I would just drive it off on my way to see my uncle later because I had to let him know soemone was watching us... but to top it all off I got pulled over by a local cop as I left the spot and funny as fate is, he tossed my car. Had I not been robbed, I would have possibly caught a 5 year prison sentence over that 40 dollars worth of coke!



Here is the thing though...Not more than a year later I did get pinched, as I talked about in another thread in this Forum, asking how prison life is (haha). So I am up in state prison and on a Grounds Crew for my prison job. A new guy joins the crew and he is this huge, super ugly black guy who I have never seen in my life but this fool knows me by name!

My middle name is "Ra'anan" but in English alot of people will call me "Rani" or "Jonny" as it gets mangled by English speakers.

This guy kept saying, "Jonny you don't know me man?" I humoured him for a good minute and then told him to stop "riding my coc%." He still had a smile and then it clicked! I remembered the smirk!!! It was that 44 Ruger! Then, he tried to ride me, telling the whole Grounds Crew that he stuck me up with a BB Gun!!!


Hahahahahahahaha. See, a 44 Ruger is an old fashioned revolver and if you look at the barrel you will see in the chamber, rounds, real shiny against the blue-black finish. However, when you have a long barrel in your mouth you are DEFINITELY not thinking about the chamber but about your destiny, you know?


So I played it off telling him I was never robbed in my life but he and I both knew what was up. I was 4 months from my Max Date, meaning I was going home in like 108 days. I felt like I wanted to address past wrongs, but I did not lose face over the issue since I always drew respect, and this guy was a crack head with a goofy grin that everybody just naturally hated. Had I hurt him it would have been a new street charge and several more years wasted in a Yank prison. Willy Johnson was his name. Wonder if he is even alive now.

Funny how small the world is, right?


Anyway, 2 of many stories...


----------



## clayfig

not really robbed but a friend of mine hooked me up with a line of molly after snorting realized something wass verrrrrrry wrong because I started to trip turns out he mixed up his molly bag with his powdered dxm bag I asked for my money back and all he said, you still have fun right?


----------



## AfterGlow

went to a meetup at a grocery store parking lot.  they get there about a half hour late.  kid comes to me and says I have to front the money so he can get the pills.  This is NOT what was agreed on, but I'm desperate. They won't let me go with them so one of them stays with me. They get back about an hour later.  Pills look ok, but I didn't want to test them in a grocery store parking lot.  As soon as I got home, they tested BUNK!      I called my guy back and he says he knew nothing about it.  He eventually gave me my money back out of his own pocket.  lesson learned...  never front money and always test pills before paying.


----------



## Twiggie

Yeah, just happened to me the other night. Dude brought a friend to smoke a little herb and we were chillin and tokin. I wanted a little and asked dude if his friend knew where to get more. We end up driving this cat around, supposedly looking for some herb for me but he ends up buying crack with it and giving me this bullshit story about how his guy got popped by the cops and that I would have to wait for a few days to see what's up. Found out where he lives and paid a visit and he says he doesn't know what money I'm talking about.


----------



## double ewe

$7,000.

He went to go get it and never came back. Claimed he was pulled over. They had guns and I didn't so I learned a seven thousand dollar lesson that evening.


----------



## igttehbluz

friends of a friend were referred to me as i had a great connection for oxy. they drove to the kids house (right round the corner from my house), told them i had to go get it, 700 bucks. took off on them fiends. no bitches round my parts. shit is so sketch. if you dont know who ur fuckin with, strap up. if your a bitch dont buy drugs or get ripped.


----------



## thecorpsjohnb

this random dude walks up to me and a friend and asks if we wanna do a shot of whiskey and then he says he can get us a cut. we gave him the money and we never saw him again.


----------



## `bLow?

never been robbed, but ive been sold fake shit.

at like 2am in the morning its tough to pick out the one real dealer on the block from the 30 crackheads


----------



## nonnihilnitoris

Two hours ago, I gave my man 60 bucks for a 20 bag & an eighth of shrooms.

He took two hours to get back to me. Then, he wanted ten dollars for beer.

I said okay, "here's a fifty, make change and come right back with the weed and shrooms".




The motherfucker ran off but I know where he lives. I'm thinking of threatening to turn him in to the cops if he doesn't deliver. Good idea?


----------



## `bLow?

no.  telling on someone is never a good idea..like ever.


----------



## VerbalTruist

I'm inclined to say that narcing on that fool isn't a good idea, but why not show up to his pad with a few of your homies and make an impression?


----------



## LiLc

I've never been robbed but i have been the robber before... haha

Heres my story:

So i'm chillin at my homebois crib i probably have like 50 bars in my pocket so me and my bro are obviously fucked up these kids call me and ask me to get them a 100 bars, so i say its going to be about 350, they want it, i call them back a little later and say i have the bars and we will meet up in a hour or so all of a sudden the doorbell rings and its our gangsta ass friend from miami who came up to orlando to see whats goodie the first words out of my mouth are. " you wanna hit a liq?" of course his reaction is "fuck yea lets do it" so its me and my 2 homebois were plotting this shit out in his bedroom he has a few handguns but we decided against using them, we look over and see a black be-be gun that looks hella real so we decide to use that, my phone rings, its the kids, i set up a spot to meet at, the suns gone down the park is closed, its robbery time, we pull up in the park with a bag full of asprin and our be-be gun, i walk up to the kids car, my homeboi walks up to his window, my other homeboi walks up  to the other door, the two of us get in the back seat i pull out the be-be gun and say "gimmie all yo money motherfuckers" they toss there money at me so im thinking to myself this is too easy then i say "gimmie your fuckign wallets and cell phones and any fucking drugs you got or im going to fucking kill you" they toss there wallets, cell phones and a ounce of dro at us in the back seat, we get out, i tell them to fucking drive off, they do, we get back in the car split some money split some weed and have a happy fucking night :D


----------



## chrisinabox

^thats fucked up.


----------



## LiLc

Someone has to be the robber


----------



## `bLow?

chrisinabox said:


> ^thats fucked up.



not everyone is the image of godliness..i now regret the random people i stuck up, but at the time i didnt give a fuck.


----------



## LiLc

^ ya man, i regret it now, but when your in that drug induced mindframe and want either free money or free drugs, you do what you have to do.


----------



## oohcow

robberies are fucked up.

but its all part of the game.

been robbed my fair share.

I call it, Bad debt. and good thing i have a bad debts account i can credit and debit.

but one thing, you may not get hurt for the robbin, but you will be fore sure CUT OFF.


----------



## Tomer

Anyone notice a recurring theme?  Seems like majority of people who are robbed, are those looking for the brown.  Hence, they look on the streets, deal with shady people, shady areas...etc, etc...


----------



## LiLc

^ That's usually why and how it happens, wrong person in the wrong neighborhood feinding for drugs looking like a junkie or a easy target.


----------



## chrisinabox

`bLow? said:


> not everyone is the image of godliness..i now regret the random people i stuck up, but at the time i didnt give a fuck.



i never said anyone was the image of godliness, i know i sure as hell am not. i have sold bunk stuff to ppl before and just plain took ppl's money and never came back twice but i have never used weapons and basically robbed someone at gun/knifepoint.


----------



## red.fury

Never got owned in a drug deal and i dont deal or buy drugs that much. only get it from friends n stuff. but this is the closest thing that happened to me. we were playing ball at a park which is pretty ghetto. there were like a shitload of people, 2 or 3 games going on at the same time and a bunch of people waiting. these thugs roll up in 3 cars and walk in the courts with guns and start saying shit and everyone just takes off. i swear it was the fastest ive ever ran in my life, i jumped a tall ass fence in like a second and all my buddies scattered. we met at a nearby 7/11 to reminisce about what just happened then got some slushy and went to mcdonalds.


----------



## igttehbluz

red.fury said:


> Never got owned in a drug deal and i dont deal or buy drugs that much. only get it from friends n stuff. but this is the closest thing that happened to me. we were playing ball at a park which is pretty ghetto. there were like a shitload of people, 2 or 3 games going on at the same time and a bunch of people waiting. these thugs roll up in 3 cars and walk in the courts with guns and start saying shit and everyone just takes off. i swear it was the fastest ive ever ran in my life, i jumped a tall ass fence in like a second and all my buddies scattered. we met at a nearby 7/11 to reminisce about what just happened then got some slushy and went to mcdonalds.



youre such a badass, school me on your ways, please.


----------



## Bomboclat

I was robbed a lot when i was younger.
Stupid and trusted dealers.

Believed the "no ill be right back dude" stories
ha!

cant believe how stupid i was


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

i've been jacked twice. first time i was going through major heroin withdrawl and gave my last $60 that was supposed to pay my part of the electric bill to some shady dealers i didn't know very well because my usual guy was out of town... they took the money and just ran. a friend of mine chased them and i got my money back a couple days later.
the second time i just put down for an eight ball of tweak with a friend when i was visiting him (lived about three hours from me) and gave the money upfront while the guys went to "get the tweak." we waited around for five hours before we realized they weren't coming back. every bad experience i've had been jacked has been with other people's drug dealersl, however.


----------



## thugpassion

*=Regulator=* said:


> In New York I went out looking for some weed and this total crack head said he'd go halves with me in a bag, pointed to the dealer who waved at us and asked for $10.  I gave it to him and he came back with a bag of smack and offered me half.  I told him that I wanted weed, not smack and he actually went back to the dealer, gave him back the bag, the dealer gave him the money back and then he came back and gave me back my $10.  He said goodbye and left.  WTF??



Thats awsome! etheical drug dealers on the corner in NYC?..........go figure.  Also, a friend of mine robbed the bomb Heroin connect because he claimed "he wanted to quit anyway" but ofcourse hes calling me the next week once he went through all the bags saying " hey man can you call the boys for us"..... er, yaeh sure will buy me one too?


----------



## Candy_Raver

This was two years ago, a friend of mine were trying to find some coke off the street. We are both from the suburbs and never been to the hood before, we decided to hop on a bus and venture into the hood to try to score. 

It was weird how we stood out, we dressed like your typical preppy suburban kids, and it looked different than everyone else in the hood. This dude asked us " you need any weed?" My friend replyed " naw man, you got any yay? you know that white shit" he was like yeah, let me call my partna he's got your yay.... he asked us, so where you from? I said [insert name on suburb I'm from]. He smiles and  was like " let me call my partna, he'll deliver yo shit, follow me to da ally."

We followed him, and he was like " wait here, my partna will be here soon yo" we waited, then his partner and him both walked up to us very quickly, pulled out a knife and was like " don't move"  they emptied out the contents of our pockets out for cash we had alot of cash because we were looking for coke, after they took our cash they pushed us out of the ally, and said " you rich kids know notin about the streets" we ran off after that. 

-PLUR


----------



## jackie jones

I've had some raw deals from street dealers in big cities. Thats why I prefer plant entheogens and the such (not the only reason... legality issues too).


----------



## phatass

i got robbed when i was like 14 for 200francs (30Euros) of weed, gave the money up front, guy said hed be back, never did... usual story...

my mate went to the ghetto to buy some coke, got his car stolen, hicked back to a friends apartment, laid out the shit, dabbed a bit on his tongue..3gs of sugar


----------



## Thug Love

I learned early in my drug career not to front money. Only got jacked 20 dollars that i fronted that i can remember, ripped off quiete a few times on short sacs. Never straight up robbed though.

Oh yeah, i've been sold fake acid twice.


----------



## rath

I only got robbed once at a heroin deal long story short I ended up losing $1,500 and my friend getting shot in the leg.


----------



## The Chemist

I went to a shitty part of town with a dude i had met about 2 hours before.
i was going to buy 3 oz of Mango Kush.
I looked at the product, one guy pulled out a glock, and fires at my dude. but misses.
another guy comes with an AK-47, cocked.

we leave, my dude tells me to get in the drivers seat.
he shot up that house, and one guy died.


----------



## WatMyConditionIsIn

i gotta say ive been ripped before but you fucking americans jacking people with AK's and shit for a couple ounces of weed? DAMN thats some crazy shit. And if you buying drugs on the street in amsterdam TASTE it and dont buy pills. ive gotten decent coke in the red light district of the Dam but all the pills are shite. and the best thing about scoring in the red light in amsterdam is you aint gonna get physically jacked cause there are so many people and cameras around. and i got nothing against most americans and in fact all americans ive met in person were cool people but blasting someone for like 500 bucks worth of weed? or even for $5000 worth of weed? is life that worthless? and i apologize in advance if i offended anyone i am after all just some dumb white boy from a rich neighbourhood in canada. and also the best dealers are the ones who are addicted to the money not the drugs because they WONT fuck you if theyre selling addictive shit like coke and H. when i used to be into gear my H/coke guy delivered and was 90% of the time there within 15min. dealers that are smart think of the big picture. ie you coming back again and again for their product. dealers that are junkies will jack you ASAP


----------



## Wizzle

Suckers! 

Seriously though - Someone has to pull some pretty spectacular shit to rob me because I'm always very cautious (in risky situations that is). 

I did get conned once though but for a very small amount and I was rolling my ass of so I thought the cokehead who conned me was my best friend.


----------



## DEFNSD

I've been robbed only once in a drug transaction scenario. So here is how it went down, I had my aim status saying that I had purple buds for sale which led one of my friends to IM me. Now he did not want to buy for himself but he said one of his boys needed a dub bag so I say sure I'll go meet him. I hop on the bike and ride out to meet the kid. I arrive at the spot and identify who I am making the transaction with.

 He says he wants to walk down into the middle of the block to make the deal since the corner is kind of hot for the type of shit we were doing, ok fair enough I follow him down the block. I take out the bag and let him examine it, everything seems pretty normal hes smelling the weed and shit.

 Now for some reason I decide to take out my phone to check the time, before I can even catch a glimpse of the screen I get hit in the back of the head with some kind of blunt object. I fall to the floor off my bike and my phone flys onto the sidewalk. Some random kid just starts jetting away in front of me while the kid who was supposed to be buying from me grabs the bag and my FUCKIN IPHONE. I was still in shock for a couple of seconds till I realized what was going on. I immediately got on my bike and started chasing the kid who hit me completely forgetting that that other prick had my iPhone. So I catch the kid who hit me and the first thing he blurts out is I don't have your weed or the phone let go.

 Only at that moment I realized that I completely forgot about my phone but by then it was too late, the other kid was gone. Shitty ass experience getting robbed. I spent almost 2 hours riding around like a dick looking for that kid, sigh.


----------



## jamaica0535

*=Regulator=* said:


> If you paid $US200 for half an oscar you jacked yourself my friend....



he was already getting robbed before they even made it to the house....

Nah, no one has ever intentionally fucked me over on drugs.... there was an incident involving 10 hits of acid but he seemed very sorry for it and paid me back as well as he could.... 

If someone just flat out robbed me of any significant amount of anything.... There would be hell to pay... its all fun and games until someone burns your fucking car at 3 in the morning because you robbed them for $50 worth of drugs. Just saying.... 

I'm the type that if you do manage to piss me off, shit will escalate rather quickly.... I consider myself pretty well versed on fucking peoples lives and property up if i ever had any need to....


----------



## perkwild69

*Happens to the best of us*

I will not incriminate myself on a public forum


----------



## dchlight

I have never been out right robbed but I have been shorted on more than one occasion.  I learned the hard way to always check my shit before I hand them the money.  I had a friend that got robbed by three guys at gun point when they broke into his house to steal his stash.


----------



## evilthree

I was picking up 50 blue xanies and a dub of weed one time.  Guy had me come meet him around his neighborhood.  I get in his car and give him the money.  As the transactions goin down, some guy hops in the back of my dealers car.  He proceeds to pull a knife to my neck and says give me everything.  He ends up taking the xanax, the weed, the transaction money, and he reaches in my pocket to take $15 for gas money and my phone, then runs off

I think it was a setup.  Needless to say, I no longer use that dealer, nor do I buy xanax off anyone I can't trust


----------



## Rio Fantastic

I've been ripped off once with the typical "give me the money and I'll go get your weed" thing. Waited like 2 hours for the guy to come back, he never did and never answered my calls. Lost £40 ($80). 

Recently, me and my friends were getting really stoned in some field, and these guys around our age came up to us and asked if they could smoke with us. We agreed and let them smoke, and they had quite a lot of it as well. When we went to leave they kept hassling us for more weed, and we said no and just tried to leave. They kept catching up with us, and got more and more aggressive and then one of them pulled out this metal baton thing. We decided the £20 of weed wasn't worth it and just gave it to them and got the fuck out of there.


----------



## ToxicFerret

My buddy N has a real problem with going into the ghetto to cop a bag of dope. He'll straight wave money around, ande be all 'wait you got blows? oh, cool. so can i get six for *****? no? howbout five for ******?' and silly shit. he's been robbed of at least two hundred dollars in seperate incidents. he is also now being ripped off every time he buys from this one guy. He gets a bag about a third as full as I or another one of my friends would. he just has two real problems, naivety from growing up in small town wisconsin and looking like an easy mark.

I'll tella somewhat funny story about potentially being on the jacking end. I was doing mad coke at the time. this stupid fiend named L transfers to my diploma program, which was like a high school for potheads and drug addicts and thugs from all over chicago in this community college. so this kid who had burned people i know and myself by association (couple people going in on a ball). He starts running his big mouth about how he has this absolute kill, that fire, that hawaiian kush, sour D, etc etc. So he brings a ounce to school in one big bag and then pretty much tells everyone there. 

so i was friends with the pot dealers the local gangs had licensed to sell pot at the school. we would chief some blunts at lunch and between classes. they suggest robbing this guy. me and my white boy friend will lead him into the almost deserted basement of the college, and then M and A the two dealers will jump out, pull him into a room, steal the weed without beating him up, and we'll all scatter. 

so we plan to do this the next morning, and tell him to bring an ounce or two.

stupid us. he got robbed by the real gangsters in the neighborhood literally as we were planning this. got pistol whipped and his ounce and like 350 in cash stolen. never seen him at that school again, though i did see him all cracked out in this other fiend's car once.

moral of the story: robbing people is mean. being a cokehead is not an excuse. but if you are gonna play shady fucker and do it, go and do it, because someone else might get their first Xp

EDIT: took out prices


----------



## KStoner6tb

^Cowboys rippin off cowboys, real cool..


----------



## norco

one time I got a call from a guy (which isn't very reliable) and he tells me this lady has a bunch of 8mg dilaudid that she's sellin really cheap, so I had very minimal money left, but I figured ah what the hell, I've never had it and it seemed REALLY cheap, so I go down there and give the dude that called me the last of the money I had to get them, so he goes and gives it to this older cracked out looking lady, so he comes back to me and shoots the shit and she disappears for about 10 minutes (I'm at a ghetto hotel, it's really old and run down), so she finally returns and he goes over to her and gets them and brings them to me, and I already had the pill identification website loaded on my phone, so as soon as he hands them to me I look them up, and poof, they're prednisone.

So, he goes and gets the lady and tells her that they're fake, and she comes over to me and says "are you sure??? I got a bunch from him earlier and they really f'd me up", I'm like yes lady, they're not dilaudid, they're prednisone, I looked them up on my phone.  She said "well, I saw him pour them out of a dilaudid bottle", and I said "well that's great, I could put vitamins in a bottle that says dilaudid, does that automatically make them that?? No.

So, she goes back around the corner and disappears for awhile... so the guy that called me is still standing there talking to me, so he said "well, give me your phone and I'll call her", and she said "I left, I went to wal-mart", at this point I'm getting PISSED, she finally arrives back 30 minutes later saying "Oh I called the guy and told him that you guys looked them up and that they're fake, and he started to yell at me and say go fuck yourself, this that and another.."

so, thankfully I only lost $80 dollars, but I was still pissed cause that's all I had to live on for the week, plus I was excited to get to finally try dilaudid, but it didn't turn out that way...

I told the guy that called me originally that I'm almost positive that she just went around the corner, put a bunch of her prednisone pills in a bag, fools around for a bit then comes back around, cause he said earlier that day that she didn't have enough money to pay for another night at the hotel, and that's where she had been living.

thankfully, that's all I've lost over the years, but at that time it felt like I lost hundreds of dollars, cause I knew I only had $80 dollars for the week to live on (food, gas, etc..)


----------



## deaf eye

nah but i got beat buying hash in some park in nyc 
when i was a kid

shit i
even fronted the loot for a 1/2 lb in harlem
things where looking bleek 
but the big man returned

this was before guilliani 
so it had that kinda amsterdam feel to it


----------



## !_MDMA_!

i was buying $80 of weed from this girl who goes to my school
i've bought from her before and chilled with her too, so i give her money to front as she's not a dealer in front of a friends house
after waiting for the call that she has it forever, i go to the house and some guy comes out and tells me shes not here... bs
later she texts me saying sorry my friends ripped you off

learned my lesson


----------



## youngboi

In my five years of using drugs, I have been ripped off many a times. Most are because I was young, dumb and vulnerable. I can't really say that I have learned my lesson now those five years after, but I am always watching for it now.

*SCENARIO #1*
My buddy and me were throwning down together on a quarter-ounce of yak. We had not found ourselves a reliable connect yet, and after school on Friday, we were eager to find a dealer and get our shit. We were about 16, 17 at this time. My older sister's boyfriend, who we were very friendly with, said one of his good friends from school would help us out with it. Bad thing was my older sister and her boyfriend both had to go to work, since it was around 4PM. So we waited at her boyfriend's older sister's apartment, for the guy to show up. He pulls up with a friend of his, asks us for the money, says that he has to go on such-and-such a road to go grab it. We give him the money. Fifteen minutes later, we call him, asking him how it is going. He says he is in the man's house now, that he will be back in fifteen minutes. Fifteen minutes go by, no answer. Thirty minutes go by, no answer. Hour goes by, no answer. Call him the next day, asking what the fuck happened, after threatening him with damage to property or beating his ass. He said what happened to me was my own fault for being a stupid, and he would bring out brass knuckles and box if he had too (was 3 years my age, had a weight advantage, and knew how to fight).
*LOST: $240*

*SCENARIO #2*
I was 17 years old, and new to the ecstacy pill game. An older friend of mine, hooked me up with one of his buddies, to try to score us some rolls. Well, we gave him the money (stupid) first and he drove off to go get them. He told us it would take him an hour tops, the time elapsed and he wouldn't pick up our phone calls. We decided to walk to the gas station, hoping we would spot him and he didn't fuck us over. Luckily, he pulls up. He tells us that our six pills which were originally $12 a piece, had been bumped to about $15 a piece. That wasn't a problem. They were legit MDMA illas, and we were new to it, so didn't care. My friend, the same from Scenario #1, went with me to this party, where we each took one, and sold the majority. For some reason, our sixth and final pill, was in his possession. When we went back to the place we were staying at he held on to it. I worked the next afternoon, and when I came back to pick him up, he said another friend of ours; whose house he had been at, while I was at work, had "found" the pill and taken it from him. Later, come to find out he had eaten and lied.
*LOST: 1 Green Hammer, ecstacy pill*

*SCENARIO #3*
The same friend I have been mentioning was trying to get involved in the ecstacy game alongside me, but didn't have any cash to really work with. He was my buddy, so I floated him six or so pills at a discounted price. He brought the money back a few days later, all was fine. He asked for another six pills, this time he had money for four of them. His two friends wanted to roll for the first time, at some concert coming up. That's cool by me. He wouldnt return my calls or texts, for close to a month or six weeks after that. By then thinking that it was cool, and I had forgotten his debt to me.
*LOST: 2 Gold Mercedes Benz, ecstacy pills*

*SCENARIO #4*
My ecstacy supplier was dry for the moment, so I found an older kid who graduated from my school and was friends with my circle of friends, to hook me up. I fronted him the money, and he brought back 50 pills. The people that drove him to pick up the pills, who were my age and in my circle, asked if they could get a few pills at the same price I had paid for them. I said it was no problem, and we were cool. The next night, I tried scoring 30 ecstacy pills, to which they upped the price two dollars more per pill, which was utterly ridiculous. I got them to bring it down a dollar each, and afterwards the same group asked if they could get a few pills for a dollar cheaper than what they had charged me. I told them they tried charging me an extra $60 for these pills, but since I negoatied with them I got them still $30 more expensive than the last batch. Because of this there was no way I would sell them four or five pills for a dollar cheaper than what I paid for them. They got pissed and ran off. Few hours later, they called me asking me for ten pills. I met them down the street, at a school parking lot. Two were in the car, the third walked to me, flashing the money for the pills. I poured the ten pills in his hand, and he darted off. The other two in the car pretended they didn't know what was going on. The actual guy who stole the pills eventually gave me five free pills a few months later, and a few weeks after that, gave me the rest of my money to cover what he had jacked.
*LOST: 10 Green Hearts
GAINED: $50, 3 Blue Dolphins, 2 Orange Diamonds*

*SCENARIO #5*
Well, word most have gotten out that I was an easy target, after the jacking of 10 pills, as stated in SCENARIO #4. This guy was around my age, and a friend of many of the same people I was friends with. For the last month, he had been my hookup for scoring some yak. One weekend, I asked him if he could get me a hold of a dozen or so ecstacy pills. He said he could. He told me what color/design they were to be, offered me a cheap price, let me come to his apartment (bad housing project) to wait while I gave him my money to go grab them also in the same apartments. A little bit later, his female roommate was worried all of the sudden, and urged me to go with her to look for him. We found him in the courtyard, in the middle, of the apartments. His hands were dirty, with mud rubbed on his white tee. His collar was a little stretched. He said he had been jacked. His and his roommates stories didn't mess too well, so I thought it was a set up. I covered the $40 my ex-girlfriend had given me to get her pills, but I showed the other friend of mine who fronted me most of the money the guy who had supposedly been jacked. The dude almost shit his pants. He til this day, 2.5 years later, apologizes for it every time I see him.
*LOST: $40 ($120)*

*SCENARIO #6*
It has been well over a year since I have been jacked for anything really significant (+$10), and I was feeling pretty good that that was in my younger years. A female from Chicago, had been finding me ecstacy for a good year and a half at really low prices and high quality, after the streets had been dry for nearly everyone. Her brother had also been selling me cocaine, in large amounts, for a good two months straight, before his guy had fallen off. Since I stopped messing with pills (too many piperazines!!), but needed alcohol one night I decided to call her up. She mentioned her brother wanted to buy some yak. I hooked him up with something, for a few hundred dollars. Everything straight. The next week and a half, he was trying to score some more from my guy. Anywhere from $400 to $1500 at a time, but our schedules never worked together well enough for us to meet up. The other day he asked me for around $1200 worth. I said I could give him a little less than half of that, and the rest a few hours later. He said that was fine.

I wanted to meet at his sister's apartment, since we are really tight; despite them being hardcore gang members from West Side Chicago, and me being a little white kid from the country. We met there, and her sister had already driven to stay in Chicago for the weekend. He gets in my car, and wants to handle the product, which I say not until I see money. ATTN!: all the signs were pointing to something bad was going to happen. They were backed into a parking spot, for a quick access to leave, and wanted me to let them handle the product and take it back to their car. I said "No", lets go to a house. They said they would go to the dude's friend; who wanted the shit, to his girlfriends apartment. We followed them, and ended up in some back alley at some house. My girl and me were wondering what was going on. They had taken us to one of their crack heads', they serve, house to do it there, since he was fighting with his girl. We walked in. Two older white crackheads were wandering about, at first I thought they were cops then shrugged it off. The two black guys wanted to see the product, I showed them. They asked to taste it, and I busted a half gram for them to snort and see what it was like. We negotiated prices for a second, and then things started going haywire. The brother of my close friend asked to use a lighter, to smoke a cigarette, and walked out back to the car. I was wondering why he did that since everyone inside was smoking. I follow him, since I was more familiar with him asking what was going on, by the time I get back in, the other guy had walked to the front porch to supposedly "cook up a bit in a spoon" to see what it is like. I walk out there he is gone. A whole bunch more drama. Find out the dude ran off to another house to cook it up, said it didn't cook up good enough, and didn't feel he had to pay for it. Seemed like my friend and this guy were really fighting on the phone about this shit. The crackheads made us leave their house. I said I would key the car and pop the tires of the dude who robbed me to show him whats up, my friend insisted I shouldnt. It was his cousin's car, and he was going to take it back to her (he had the keys), yet he didn't know what apartment was hers (this cousin, was dating the dude who jacked me). All in all, both of them were in on it, to jack me for my shit. I was deeply upset about it for the entire night. Thankfully, I told my dealer, and he said I shouldnt have messed with them and he will still work with me until I pay him off. Those two however, have something coming to them.  Hope there quick $200 or $300 a piece, was worth it, in the long run. 
*LOST: $400 of cocaine*


----------



## ChronicHD

tokey said:


> Dealing just is not worth the risk at all!



I second that.


----------



## DexterMeth

One time when I was in Tiajuana I was trolling around with some American prostitute that moved there.  She was in a pharmacy buying us some new rigs and I was outside standing on the corner FUCKED UP off my ass.  I was so out of it, on loads of heroin, xanax, somas, tramadol, meth, coke, cannabis and alcohol.  This guy came up to me and pulled out a switch blade with the tip touching my stomach screaming at me in espanol for me to give him my money.  Well I looked him in the eyes even deeper and just started hysterically laughing my fucking ass off putting my face even closer to his.  He called me fucking crazy in spanish and ran away.  Lol, it was one of the few times I felt like a true badass.  

FYI, at the time I had no idea just how much danger I really put myself in.


----------



## Selfmeditaker

DexterMeth said:


> One time when I was in Tiajuana I was trolling around with some American prostitute that moved there.  She was in a pharmacy buying us some new rigs and I was outside standing on the corner FUCKED UP off my ass.  I was so out of it, on loads of heroin, xanax, somas, tramadol, meth, coke, cannabis and alcohol.  This guy came up to me and pulled out a switch blade with the tip touching my stomach screaming at me in espanol for me to give him my money.  Well I looked him in the eyes even deeper and just started hysterically laughing my fucking ass off putting my face even closer to his.  He called me fucking crazy in spanish and ran away.  Lol, it was one of the few times I felt like a true badass.
> 
> FYI, at the time I had no idea just how much danger I really put myself in.



AAAAHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

some of the funniest shit ive ever came across and NOT just on BL!!!! 

Dex, the dude prolly thought u were so off ur rocker that u had to be possessed or some shit


----------



## Tommyboy

I was drunk, and me and my friend went looking for some weed.  We were walking down a pretty busy road, and I asked some random kid if he knew where I could get some.  He told me to hold on, and ran over to a car getting gas at the gas station on the corner.  He ran back over to me and said they could hook it up.
So me and my friend walked over to the car.  There were two people in the back seat, one was rolling a blunt, and they were asking what we wanted.  I said a 20bag, and he asked for the money.  I showed it to him, and he was saying to look out for cops.  Right as he was about to give me the bag, he yelled COPS, grabbed my money and sped off........Only to hit a car that was also pulling out of the gas station.  So I looked at it as paying 20dollars to watch an idiot in a hooked up acura integra with a custom paint job get the whole side of his car scraped.  He was still able to drive away, and was getting chased by the car it hit.  Don't know the outcome of it.


----------



## Damien

So you didn't really get ripped off, did you? :D


----------



## AmsterTram

Damien said:


> So you didn't really get ripped off, did you? :D



No way, that was worth at least $50.


----------



## BrutalRollar

I never really been robbed for money I did get bunk pills before,but I have robbed a drug dealer for a lot of money and drugs haha


----------



## Trigeminal

DexterMeth said:


> One time when I was in Tiajuana I was trolling around with some American prostitute that moved there.  She was in a pharmacy buying us some new rigs and I was outside standing on the corner FUCKED UP off my ass.  I was so out of it, on loads of heroin, xanax, somas, tramadol, meth, coke, cannabis and alcohol.  This guy came up to me and pulled out a switch blade with the tip touching my stomach screaming at me in espanol for me to give him my money.  Well I looked him in the eyes even deeper and just started hysterically laughing my fucking ass off putting my face even closer to his.  He called me fucking crazy in spanish and ran away.  Lol, it was one of the few times I felt like a true badass.
> 
> FYI, at the time I had no idea just how much danger I really put myself in.



loco en la caveza, hombre


----------



## JimmBeann

Well i've been on both ends

got jacked fifty at a rave.. was my money for pills and entrance (was gonna be my first rave.. still havent been to one) The guy said he was working security and he was gonna get me a reduced pass and go reup on pills or some shit. Lesson learned.

This other time like 20 people were at a buddies house and everyone was throwing down on grips of shrooms. Me and a friend had no money to throw down but he had a $40 gas gift card. So we roll over to the gas station and try to sell it for like $30. This older dude rolls up and asks us if we know where to get some bud (probably because it looked like we were sellin it), and we say yea sure, how much you want? He gave us 40 bucks and we told him we'd be right back. This was like 2 years ago.. still regret it, was a heat of the moment type of thing.. Crazy night tho, first time shroomin.

Besides that i've been sold skimped sacks, dud rolls, cut to shit coke.. the usual stories.

Never been straight robbed. I dont deal with shady people.


----------



## gorgoroth

My buddy was doing a SKETCHBAG deal the other week.. He was supposed to get 800$ worth of Percocet, along with 3 ounces of Cocaine, and a few ounces of weed for these fuckin sketchbag cunts.
 Anywhos, he's speeding down the road, he gets pulled over, needless to say, He got busted with that + Stungun + Spiked bat + Tech Nine
 Locked the fuck up, won't be out for a long time.
He got ratted on, someone payed the dude 50 bucks to rat..
 Now he's locked in the Pen and owes around 20k in cash, FUCKED!


----------



## BrutalRollar

gorgoroth said:


> My buddy was doing a SKETCHBAG deal the other week.. He was supposed to get 800$ worth of Percocet, along with 3 ounces of Cocaine, and a few ounces of weed for these fuckin sketchbag cunts.
> Anywhos, he's speeding down the road, he gets pulled over, needless to say, He got busted with that + Stungun + Spiked bat + Tech Nine
> Locked the fuck up, won't be out for a long time.
> He got ratted on, someone payed the dude 50 bucks to rat..
> Now he's locked in the Pen and owes around 20k in cash, FUCKED!



Wow that really shity, where did this happen? I'd imagine the law is a lot worse in the states then here I canada


----------



## gorgoroth

St John's, Newfoundland, on a main road .
 I'd say C is glad he's locked up tho, he's probably a lot safer and better off.


----------



## Trey

BuckAtl said:


> Man ive got a few stories.
> 
> #2
> 
> My friend had bought an ounce of some good dank from a dude named Trey. They were in a rich white suburban neighborhood when they made the deal and Trey drove him infront of his house and let him out and jetted. Keep in mind that this is a NICE neighborhood, in his driveway 3 black dudes are waiting for him behind some bushes. He gets about halfway to his door and out they come. They hold a gun to his head, get him on the ground, kick him a few times, steal his phone, wallet and weed, IN HIS DRIVEWAY. Fuck man. Woke his parents up and everything. Whole thing was a setup i bet.
> 
> .




>_> 
<_< 
.... It wasn't me!


----------



## Zinn

BrutalRollar said:


> I never really been robbed for money I did get *bunk pills* before,but I have robbed a drug dealer for a lot of money and drugs haha



Let me guess, once u found out u were given shitty pills u hit the dealer up telling them, and they tried denying it at first saying "thats not what it says on the bottle" not realizing that u can just look up what the pill was, then they finally admitted that it was their fault...WHY CAN'T I FIND FUCKIN OXYCONTIN ANYMORE!!!!

I'm pissed that this is what happens, its not even like i'm going to random dealers, these are ppl i've bought from before. maybe they didn't try and get over and it really was because of bunk pills in a bottle of oxycodone. either way, 2 different dudes owe me now...and i plan on getting paid


----------



## Zinn

maybe i'm not that pissed but it is quite frustrating thinking of the money u spent to get fucked up...knowing now u can't get fucked up, and u don't have the money anymore to try someone else or to get something else


----------



## leiphos

in the past few weeks I've lost over $100 street-copping heroin - ended up with just a few bags, but I can't complain heehee


----------



## previouslyhere

one time my friend and I were buying a decent amount of pills off our guy on a thursday night. Dude was solid, all business, nice guy, we had been dealing with him for over a year. Anyway we made plans to meet at our usual spot but something happened last minute and it got pushed back to Friday. He was really sorry but he had to send one of his friend's out to meet us, which raised a red flag at first, but quickly disappeared when we thought about how much money we've made this guy the past year and how much more we'd continue doing so. Why would he jack us for some quick cash now?

Anyway we end up meeting in the north Bronx (not the south bronx which is sketch) and the new dude brings his girlfriend. She ended up being a friend of a friend so that comforted me. Anyway dude said he had to go pick everything up and he would be right back, but he needed the money fronted. This never happens with our normal guy and I explained this. He said he was sorry and his girlfriend would stay with us. This guy was acting way too nice and accommodating, so more red flags, but I always went back to "its been over a year of solid business, why take us now??"

Anyway about 1 hour passes and dude isn't answering his cell. Me, my friend in the car and his girl are all calling him. We're starting to get pissed and realize he ripped us off. We decide to wait it out a little longer. Another hour - same shit - nothing, me, my friend and dude's girlfriend all calling. After a total of 2 hours and 30 minutes of waiting we realized what happened and we start to flip out. Anyway I'm yelling at his girl telling her that he won't get away with this and me and my friend are tryin to figure out what to do. We started driving with his girl. My friend had a switchblade on him (stiletto) like he always does and we told his girl we were just gonna go drive back to Brooklyn to wait at a friends and she better come along with us. We told her she wasn't gonna get hurt but we did pull the switchblade just to tell her that if she causes any problems its a possibility. She's frantically calling her BF now who has a shitton of our money somewhere in the Bronx.

Anyway we get to the Manhattan Bridge and we take her purse and cell phone and throw it off. We end up driving all the way out to Brownsville and kicking her out of the car under the elevated subway there...right in front of the Van Dyke Projects. Just to give you an idea of the area these were the projects used in the recent movie "Brooklyn's Finest" with Wesley Snipes and Ethan Hawke. We told her to get the fuck out and have a nice trip back to the Bronx (for those familiar with NYC we basically drove her from one end to the other and left her in the worst neighborhood possible at 11 PM on a Friday). This girl was from the North Bronx like Riverdale or Woodlawn or something - nice places - and Brownsville is horrible. She had no way of getting home or calling anybody, and probably didnd't even know what direction to head in! Cabs don't even run out there. Even if she found one she was looking at least an hour's drive home - one hell of an expensive cab ride without her purse which we threw off the manhattan bridge. Anyway thats what she gets for setting us up. 

So heres where it gets interesting. We chalk up our loss and a week passes by and we hear from our main guy that the guy he sent ended up getting busted that night with all the pills on him. He was being watched. Anyway our main dude was really sorry and offered to give us back our money, or credit it towards a future date.

Never found out what happened to that dudes girlfriend though. Things carried on for a while business as usual and we never talked about it. After a few more deals we figured it'd be best to cut off all contact with the guy. Got new phones and threw our old ones away. He didn't know where either of us lived (we've both moved several times since, anyway) and haven't seen him sense. My friend that new the girl told me a while ago she was in some sort of accident and was being treated for PTSD. So maybe she was in a car accident or something...either way i hope shes okay i bet she probably is...


----------



## HighonLife

i made the mistake of trusting this junkie that i had been buyin off of for about 2 months.

started out just buying xanax, then he had xanax n morph. he always sold me pills to support his dope habit.

tbh, couldnt have met a nicer guy (thats why, he was fake as shit, and prob settin me up the whole time)

anyways i had been buying from him for awhile so he slowly enabled me to let my gaurd down

then he ripped me off on 80 bucks, my fault. shouldnt have trusted him


----------



## previouslyhere

HighonLife said:


> i made the mistake of trusting this junkie that i had been buyin off of for about 2 months.
> 
> started out just buying xanax, then he had xanax n morph. he always sold me pills to support his dope habit.
> 
> tbh, couldnt have met a nicer guy (thats why, he was fake as shit, and prob settin me up the whole time)
> 
> anyways i had been buying from him for awhile so he slowly enabled me to let my gaurd down
> 
> then he ripped me off on 80 bucks, my fault. shouldnt have trusted him



Sometimes I think in situations like this it wasn't a setup the whole time, but dude just got desperate. You never know what other people got going on. Dude probably needed money ASAP and had no way out. Not justifying what he did but im jus sayin; one time i was dealing with someone for a while who I considered a friend and he had me set up for $1800. Turns out his son got sick and he needed money like yesterday. Certain people will do literally anything when they get backed into a corner and these types of people can only think in the present. That junkie who took you for $80 probably needed it so bad it overshadowed common sense, which was that in the long run if he did right by you you probably would have kept coming back more and more and made him way more than a measily $80. People are stupid like that.


----------



## Damien

Cool story prev.


----------



## HighonLife

previouslyhere said:


> Sometimes I think in situations like this it wasn't a setup the whole time, but dude just got desperate. You never know what other people got going on. Dude probably needed money ASAP and had no way out. Not justifying what he did but im jus sayin; one time i was dealing with someone for a while who I considered a friend and he had me set up for $1800. Turns out his son got sick and he needed money like yesterday. Certain people will do literally anything when they get backed into a corner and these types of people can only think in the present. That junkie who took you for $80 probably needed it so bad it overshadowed common sense, which was that in the long run if he did right by you you probably would have kept coming back more and more and made him way more than a measily $80. People are stupid like that.



i guess its possible that was the case.

and i didnt go into a whole lotta detail in the prvious post 

but i believe i was setup the whole time

it was one of those situations were you can feel throughout your entire body that something is gonna go wrong, but i was so blinded by my desire for the OC that i didnt wanna listen to myself and walk away from a potential deal.

he had me meet him somewhere in which he was gonna get my money walk over to the store just across the parking lot, meat the guy n then i was gonna give him a ride back to his place

the whole time he stressed the fact that the other dude didnt want me to see him, AT ALL. 

im pretty sure i got hiested for 80 bux n then the 2 went n bought some dope n shared it


----------



## deaf eye

i awlays got beat trying to find hash in the US
whenever i looked for it i ended up getting some stone your supposed to rub on your cock so you dont nut so fast


i learned after getting beat 3 or 4 times 
ya gotta let the rare shit find you


----------



## Kurrupt

deaf eye said:


> i awlays got beat trying to find hash in the US
> whenever i looked for it i ended up getting some stone your supposed to rub on your cock so you dont nut so fast


 
So what it wasn't hash so you figured you'd rub it on your dick and see what happens?  Haha sorry bro...


----------



## Sykoknot

My girlfriends ex-boyfriend came to buy LSD. Jumped me and took 10 hits. Guess I shouldn't have convinced my GF to cheat on him with me 8)

Me and the ex-boyfriend are cool now though. I guess he saw $100 of acid to be good enough payback. My girlfriend hated him, cause she took it as there relationship was only worth $100 to him. Haha


----------



## daysonatrain

BrutalRollar said:


> but I have robbed a drug dealer for a lot of money and drugs haha



COOOOLLLL!!! 8)

I have only been ripped off once before, it it didnt really compare to any of these stories.  But figure ill add it to the list.  I went in with two friends on some h, each put in 50 bucks.  The dealer I always used was empty so my friend called another guy he knew, who had hooked up up before.  So me and him go to the guys house, him and his girlfriend are wasted as fuck, taking huge ass shots.  The guy gets up to get us the bags in the other room and his girlfriend goes, "wait i got em right here,"  which kinda weirded me out right there.  We take em and when getting back to the apt realized they were bunk.  The third kid gets pissed as hell, and later that week he drives by and throws a few rocks through their windows.  I dont really see the point in retaliation, especially since the house is probably rented anyway.  I was really pissed that night, especially because it was most of the money i had for the week, but i just never bought from that guy again.  Luckily the whole time i was doing H i had a very reliable guy and a few other good sources for pills (although not sure that was a good thing come to think of it)


----------



## Trey

daysonatrain said:


> So me and him go to the guys house, him and his girlfriend are wasted as fuck, taking huge ass shots.  The guy gets up to get us the bags in the other room and his girlfriend goes, "wait i got em right here,"  which kinda weirded me out right there.  We take em and when getting back to the apt realized they were bunk.



I know it doesn't matter now, but if your at the dudes house you shoulda probably checked 'em out before you left with the bags. Just for future advice to anyone reading..


----------



## Tiesto

Last time I was ripped off by a drug dealer was a few months ago, pretty sure it was in 2009, not this year.

Not that much either.  Me and my boy pitched in $-- each for 2 OC 80s.  We had grabbed off this guy before, and we knew how the routine went.  We'd give him the $, he'd go to the apt, and grab the stuff, back in 10/15mins.  Well we waited for like an hour.  Then we saw his dad walking around the block, who was also waiting on his son to come back with pills.  We went looking for him, couldn't find him.  His dad thought he got booked.  We thought it was fishy - especially since the guy started smoking crack recently.  Long story short, we didn't get back the $ or the pills.  I asked my boy what was up with the guy and apparently he actually was booked.  But my friend never seen the papers - which is what usually goes down if someone says they got booked with ur shit.

So since I've never gotten accurate confirmation of his arrest, I'm still assuming he pulled something fishy.


----------



## Damien

Sounds like you bought him and his pops some pills.


----------



## arthunter888

I almost got robbed pretty bad. I used to buy opiate pills (oxy IR mainly) of this dude that sold a variety of drugs. I've known this dude for a couple years and chilled with him a lot of times. He used to sell "soft" drugs like weed/shrooms/acid. 

   However, he starting selling coke recently, and as expected, he steadily started getting more selfish, egotistical, and shady. One time he told me he knew someone getting rid of a bunch of oxys for $400 total. I said yea. He told me to meet him in this local store parking lot, which is weird cuz he usually just scoops me up around my street and does the deal while driving around the block.

   So I get there, he's not in his car, but his friend's (weird). I hop in the back seat. He is with this dude I've seen before, but there's this sketchy fiend-looking dude in the back seat with me that hands me the pills, which are in a flame-sealed cellophane packet (another red flag). Before giving the money, I used my phone as a light to inspect the pills. They don't look like the normal mallinckrodt oxys that I always got from him, nor do they resemble any other brands of oxy (color, lack of score line, imprint). I ask the sketchy dude in a surprised voice, "What's the big 'G' stand for?" He nervously goes, "Uhh, uhh, generic? I don't know." [BULLSHIT!!!] 

  At that bulk, I didn't want to risk it, so I handed it back, said no good, and left. Went back did a pill ID on google with the imprint I saw, turns out they were a bunch of antihistamine pills. Was so relieved I didn't lose $400.

After thoughts: I think he didn't pick me up and drive that time so I wouldn't automatically have time to inspect the pills (quick in & out was what he wanted). Also, I think he had some stranger hand me the pills so he could blame it on that guy if I called him on the BS. Made me laugh that the piece of shit dealer I had called me up a couple days later saying in a non-chalant way, "I got these pills, they're from me, _not that dude you saw a couple days ago_." LOL What a jackass, further confirmed it for me.

Moral: For high-price deals, never give up your money until you are holding the drugs. Follow your instincts: if something seems odd, the dude seems nervous/different, or the usual routine has been changed drastically, most likely something shady's going down. And most of all, don't be afraid to say NO (unless you are certain doing so will get you fucked up bad/killed).


----------



## daysonatrain

Trey said:


> I know it doesn't matter now, but if your at the dudes house you shoulda probably checked 'em out before you left with the bags. Just for future advice to anyone reading..



yeah we should have, but we were driving and didnt really want to drive back wasted on h.  though obviously one of us could have.  we didnt really expect it since they were clearly high as hell and he had never fucked us over before.  oh well, hindsight is always 20/20


----------



## Trey

daysonatrain said:


> yeah we should have, but we were driving and didnt really want to drive back wasted on h.  though obviously one of us could have.  we didnt really expect it since they were clearly high as hell and he had never fucked us over before.  oh well, hindsight is always 20/20



agreed. i know how it goes, haha
if i check it, i will usuallly dump a little out in my hand and taste it.. but my dope comes in a blue bag in a ziplock (not tape or the heat sealed plastic) .. probably makes it easier lol. 

------------------------
one time i was coppin from a guy i went to school with, always had fire (d) and would usually get it at school. only a few at a time. one time i came up and was illin. had like 120 on me to spend.. meet up with the guy and two big thug dudes with him and the guy hands me a sack of powder sayin he ran outta blue bags, wound up bein the most expensive bag of flour ive ever bought.. drove around the block and i was pissed so i hopped out the car and one of em had a gun... so i kept it movin.
lessons learned. dude never showed up to school after that.. his education for my 120.. whatever.


----------



## lozgod

In 93 when I was 19 I was in Vineland New Jersey looking for weed. It was only my 3rd day there. I had just moved there from Philly. Figuring I am a west philly boy Vineland was the country and I could handle myself. Us philly people have our own arrogance that bites us in the ass sometimes. 

Anyway I walked up on these 2 spanish boys and asked for weed. The one asked me for a cigarette. Everytime I got robbed by a spanish guy (3 times) they always asked for a cigarette first. I hand one a cigarette and the other pulled out a gun and told me take off my timberlands, coat, and give up my beeper (its 93 we didnt have cell phones) and money. Well with my superman west philly swagger I started unzipping my coat and then swatted at the gun. I heard a pop and they took off running. Then I felt what felt like getting branded must feel like. My calve felt like it was on fire and my feet felt soaken wet. I looked down and I had been shot in the calve. Tried to hobble and fell over screaming. 

Second time I am amazed I am still alive. Me and a friend went in to Wilmington Delaware for weed. If you never been to Delaware you'd be suprised how rough it is. Not south where the beaches are but northern Delaware. It is ghetto to put it lightly. Two spanish dudes jump in to the back of the car. Tell us to pull in to an alley. One runs to this row house and comes back. The one sitting behind me starts hitting me in the head with something and tells his boy "shoot these mohter fuckers", wraps his arm around my boys head and reaches for the keys. My boy grabs his hand and turns the ignition and throws it in reverse. He saved our lives. I started punching the shit out of the dude in the back that had the gun and he jumped out the back seat and we broke out of there. I knew what was up when the one asked for a cigarette. I said here we go.

Ashamed scum walks the streets of our society but it does.


----------



## arthunter888

*Drug Crime--- Chicken or Egg?*

 See these are the kinds of stories that we should shove in the faces of government narc-ism. The reason so many stories of being robbed/hurt/near-death are associated with drugs is because they are illegal. 

If you ask government WHY drugs need to be illegal one the top reasons given will be because "Drugs turn people into criminals." My answer is: "No, drugs don't create criminals; drug _laws_ make people commit crimes." 

  When you make something illegal, drugs or not, it will start attracting criminal-minded people AND will make inherently good people resort to criminal-behavior. This is because you have to be secret/discreet about it, there's an arrogance/ego reckless factor added when someone knows they are ''outlaws'', people are forced to either spend absurdly long time in jail or rat out their dealer, and when there is a disagreement you can't settle it in court so violence is the only effective route.

Think about it, how many of these stories involve an alcohol or cigarette deal gone bad? They are both highly addictive drugs like narcotics, the only difference being they are legal. I know this argument will be repressed/denied by the ears of government, but it would be fun/rewarding to see the looks on their faces when they have nothing legitimate to respond with.


----------



## skn

man no offense but ida robbed half the people in these stories too, just having a gun would put me in a position to rob the majority of you, seeing a theme here


----------



## klinklonfoonyak

ya it seems like any violent guy with a weapon and a plan can exploit this uncontrolled trade good point


----------



## DiscobiscuitsA.C.

In my early days of Heroin use....gave up money first 2 x for $100 in egg harbor city nj, 
and 2x i pleasantville nj for $20 and 35$.

learned that lesson after time. now its my golden rule i dont care if youre
mu main dealer and ive been dealing with you for 5 years i still wont
front up the money.

I have only been robbed twice. In Philly i _details about the area EDITED--Dont post the side of town you cop on or the street names, you did both here. We got a dont post locations of places to cop drugs as rule in here, please dont break it again yo...Sorry it took me so long to notice this post_  i think and made another big newbie mistake.  I walked up to the
set and asked what stamp they had...dudes said red stamp IVERSON
so i thought for a second and made a big mistake and said im looking for
black stamp poison which i really liked at the time and was being sold at i that
area.  
    So i tell the guys (about 10 of them all on the corner...black and hispanic)
that i was ok and that i was going to pass and wait to see if i could find the guys
slangn the poison stamps.  Big mistake...they took offense to this and jacked me up
against the rowhouse brick wall and went through my pockets. luckily i only had $45
on me.   I told them i was mad dopesick and they ended up giving me a bag
of the IVERSON and told me to get the fuck outa there.  The most ironic
part to the story is that the IVERSON ended up being just as good as the POISON
if not a little better!    What a fucking idiot i was.

        The other time i got robbed was in Pville,NJ...at the _ EDITED--dont post specific locations other than name of the city!_ Projects.
I saw a dealer that i had seen and copped off b4. So i pulled into the parking lot got out and walked into the grass courtyard.  It was December so it was cold as hell and there was only
him and another dealer out there sellin. So i walk up to the 1 dealer that i didnt know
and asked him what he had. he said white house purple blueish stamp...which was
legit and a real banger at the time not like the white house in recent years or after 2004.
So i tell him i need 7 bags he gives them to me and i start walking back to my car.
          Then the dealer that i first recognized and had dealt with b4 came walking up to me
and said yo i aint seen you in awhile take down my number. And b4 i knew it he punched me
and we were wrestling on the ground...hes yellin at me wheres the shit...im sayin i dropped it whne you hit me fuck bro! So he lets go of me and hes checking the ground in the dark
it was about 10pm or so and i just stroll back to my car and bounce.   Funny thing is
i mangaed to keep hold of the 7 bags the whole time i was wrestling around on the ground with him. My fucking shoes flew off and everything! but i managed to con him into thinking i dropped the shit and kepp hold of it tight in my hands!


----------



## smokeymcpot42088

skn said:


> man no offense but ida robbed half the people in these stories too, just having a gun would put me in a position to rob the majority of you, seeing a theme here





and you would be suprised when some surburban white kid who you thought you scared shitless by robbing at gunpoint comes back and smokes you with the cold gun he bought three blocks down.

and since he's rich and surburban, and your a gun carrying thug, they don't look to hard for him....

meanwhile hes doing your ENTIRE stash, burning your bloody wallet and laughing about how you rolled him for  $20..

You see the streets work both ways, if someone pulls a gun on me they better damn well pull the trigger or im comin back with a cold AR a hot car and a fresh alibi.

sorry I dont mean to play tough guy, really I probably wouldn't do that....just something to think about, shit goes around....

not to mention im sure having a gun qualifies anyone to rob anyone, who the hell are you quick draw mcgraw.


----------



## Steady_Hands

This guy that sold me n my boy deisel couple times leaves me a message that he has _some _80mg oxys for sale for _PRICE EDITED_. I'm like... damn that's a good deal!  so my dumbass puts up $XXX n my boy puts up the rest... so we go to the hood he gets in the car pulls out his gun! takes the money n says "nobody wannna die today, fuck outta here." that was a terrible day, happened in paterson... fuckin cock succker.

oh n when u meet a new connect n they really on ur ass to make u buy somethin...DON"T it's not worth it. especially when they sayin they got brix for $_PRICE EDITED_ or sum bullshit like that, or some muthafukaz got the nerve to ask if they can borrow ur car! ha! hahaahaa


----------



## skn

smokeymcpot42088 said:


> and you would be suprised when some surburban white kid who you thought you scared shitless by robbing at gunpoint comes back and smokes you with the cold gun he bought three blocks down.



well where are all these stories then, anyhow dopeheads arent very good at saving money, and guns are expensive

another thing i dont understand is why is it jersey is like 200x better for dope than anywhere else, like its fucking dope mcdonalds or some shit, the city i live in is bigger than that whole state and i dont even come close to that


----------



## Damien

^ I would imagine it has something to do with the ports.


> The Port Newark-Elizabeth Marine Terminal is the fifteenth busiest in the world today, but was number one as recently as 1985.[1] Amongst the records it retains is being the port with the largest volume of imports from Germany of all US ports, with over 2.6 million tonnes in 2006, over 20% of the total volume of imports from Germany.[2]
> Since 1998 the Port has seen a 65 percent increase in traffic volume.[citation needed] In 2003 the Port moved over $100 billion in goods.[citation needed] Plans are underway for billions of dollars of improvements - larger cranes, bigger railyard facilities, deeper channels, and expanded wharves. New longshoremen are being hired as well.[citation needed]


----------



## etardedadam

*Most obvious setup..*

When I was a teenager 14 - 17 (im 23 now) I used to fancy myself as a dealer. I would flash cash everywhere, id carry $2000 to 7-11 to buy a bag of chips.. Anyhow, I had just been arrested with a small amount of weed and shrooms two weeks after my 18th birthday. I was in a hurry to get rid of the rest of the shit I had, almost a half pound of weed and a few ounces of shrooms. So this kid calls me asking if i had a pound to sell him. Now this kid had never bought more than $20 worth of weed from me at a time but he said it was for his friend. I told him if he drove I would get it for him, he said he would call me back. He calls back asking for a half pound this time, I told him I didnt want to sell him that much I needed the money. So he said he would take whatever I had. I told him to come to my house, but he said he was already waiting out in this wooded area near by where I lived that I used to meet people in. I agreed to bring 2 ounces of weed and a half ounce of shrooms. Part of me knew I was walking into a setup but I needed the money. I tied my shoes up tight and started to walk. As soon as I seen them there were 2 guys that I didnt know along with the guy that I did know. I pulled the shrooms out first and 1 guy grabed them and took off running, one of the others tackled me into a bush while the 3rd one jumped on me and started hitting me in the face. I scrambled to my feet tried to get a few swings in then took off running. They didn't chase me. 

A few days later I was riding with my friend who I used to get a lot of shit for, this crazy Russian guy. We caught the guy who set me up walking in my neighborhood (more like a ghetto mexican trailer park but whatever). My friend busted his mouth open with a baseball bat...


----------



## lozgod

etardedadam said:


> A few days later I was riding with my friend who I used to get a lot of shit for, this crazy Russian guy. We caught the guy who set me up walking in my neighborhood (more like a ghetto mexican trailer park but whatever). My friend busted his mouth open with a baseball bat...



I love happy endings.


----------



## Pillthrill

The only way I've been robbed is paying too much for a shitty quality drug. 
I've more than once gotten bud (sight unseen...) that I could hardly smoke it.


----------



## Tommyboy

I got shorted by 4 grams on an ounce of weed.  The kid lived with his parents, so I drove in front of hit house and waited there honking the horn, and called him telling him to bring me the rest or I would wait their honking.  I was doing burnouts and shit too, I was pissed.  I had left the bud at my house so had nothing on me if the police came, but fortunately he gave me the rest before that happened.
It turned out he gave the kid the full ounce to run out to me, and that kid pinched it on his way out to me.  I knew both of them well since they had gone to school w/ my sister and used to burn at my house after school all the time. 
Thats the only reason I kinda liked buying from kids that lived w/ their parents.  I would just be like "ok Im about to knock on your door, you ready to give me what you owe?" and surely they would fess up and give it to me so mom and dad wouldn't know.


----------



## Pillthrill

I hate having to make "collection calls".  I eventually gave up on getting a tweeker to pay me the money he owned me. Fucking retard.


----------



## lozgod

Tommyboy723 said:


> I got shorted by 4 grams on an ounce of weed.  The kid lived with his parents, so I drove in front of hit house and waited there honking the horn, and called him telling him to bring me the rest or I would wait their honking.



Now that is mutha fuckin thug life to da fullest! lmao!

Just joking with you. It worked, what else needs to be said. Still found it cute.


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

got pulled outta my whip in da middle of a back alley in da hood by these 3 guys cuz they thought i was the jakes....pulled me outta my whip thru my window and all punched me in face couple times, i got up and ran at them and yelled at dudes to give me my car keys back an dmy cell phone and finally they respected me enough and gave me everything back except the CD cases they took outta my glove compartment....stupid _come on yo, why the f u posting some racial shit on here, u should know better than that._., them cd cases wer eempty neways....i even got 3 dips for my ** bucks i had....


----------



## Tommyboy

lozgod said:


> Now that is mutha fuckin thug life to da fullest! lmao!
> 
> Just joking with you. It worked, what else needs to be said. Still found it cute.



The kid was too small to beat the shit out of.  Like 5ft 2, 110lbs.  The kid was rich and used his allowance from mommy to buy lbs of bud, and really had no reason to be selling.  But yea it worked so thats all that matters.


----------



## lozgod

Tommyboy723 said:


> The kid was too small to beat the shit out of.  Like 5ft 2, 110lbs.  The kid was rich and used his allowance from mommy to buy lbs of bud, and really had no reason to be selling.  But yea it worked so thats all that matters.



OMG. I had a few dudes like that in my neighborhood. I grew up on the poor white side of the highway and we used to beat those guys (that lived on the other side) every chance we got. Didn't even need violence. Just be like "well let me see the (insert drug name here) first and then I will give you the money." Then when they did it say "well I'll pay you later when I pick up my check", then never pay them and they don't have the balls ot bring it up again. 

Miss those younger days. You punked him with your horn, that's awesome. You should of waited for his biggest re-up and got his bitch ass. I hated the rich kids growing up. We made them pay tax on everything.


----------



## Tommyboy

lozgod said:


> Miss those younger days. You punked him with your horn, that's awesome. You should of waited for his biggest re-up and got his bitch ass. I hated the rich kids growing up. We made them pay tax on everything.



No joke he ended up hiring a big black bodyguard..... He had that type of money, like I said he had no business selling since his mom made a ton of money.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

rich kids usually got fire product since they use themselves though. cant hate that


----------



## axl86

*almost got robbed on the block*

Anyone else had this happen?  Was goin to meet my phone jawn on the block, and apparently it aint her set.  She has the same stamps so idk what the hell is the difference.  Well some young buck rolls up to my window saying I had to get it from him, and when I declined he snatched my iphone outta my lap and tried to take my money.  I got outta my car and asked him politely for it back until I saw him lift his shirt and realized he wasnt packing.  Then i calmly told him that unless he had a gun, he had no way of winning a fight against me and that im a good customer so please just give my shit back.  He finally did after talkin some shit.  Has anyone else had this happen? Usually the dudes on the block are nice as hell..think it was just bc he wasnt making the money?  Shit pissed me off, I really wanted to kick his ass but being white in the middle of Camden I decided not to.   


Who here has been robbed on the block or almost?


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I've never copped on the street but I knew a guy in HS who fell for the whole routine of "Give me some money first and I'll go and get your stuff!" 

Of course once he'd handed over his cash the other guy ran away into a building or a house and he tried to get his money back actually going up and talking shit to the guy and got beat up pretty badly and did not get what he came there for and he was robbed.

Another guy I know was probably copping very early in the morning and he got beat up and probably robbed.


----------



## Mafioso

lol someone snatched up your iphone and you "asked him politely for it back"? then he lifts his shirt to show u he's not packing, then gives the phone back?

sounds more like he was fucking with you, not jacking you.


----------



## axl86

Lol he didn't purposely show me he wasn't packing I just noticed it when he was fluffing his giant white tee. Guess he was just pissed he wasn't getting the sale. I sat around the block for a good 15 mins weighing the pros and cons of getting revenge and since I got my stuff back decided it was a bad idea. 

Def the craziest thing I've had happen on the block and I been there hundreds of times. Guess I'm lucky


----------



## toolfan420

Yea dude I have gotten robbed. More than once, too. Unfortunately most of those times they were packing heat and there was no asking politely.


----------



## beagleboy

> sounds more like he was fucking with you, not jacking you.


I somewhat agree. Boy was just lashing out bc he's not making enough money or getting respect.

Us white folk need to teach other whites how to "go into the ghetto and score cheap drugs safetly"


----------



## Khadijah

Dont you mean "you suburban rich kids" and not "whites"? It aint a matter of bein white its a matter of bein from a place that is different and you dont know how shit works there. Kids who grew up in the hood dont have the same problems when coppin, etc. becuz ppl know them and they get respect. You come from the suburbs and dont know shit and you gonna have to deal with these things. 

Anyways, axl86 please search before you make a new thread. we already got a thread called 'ever been robbed in a drug deal" and your story belongs in there. you need to check out if there is already a thread about somethin you want to make a topic for and if there is, just post it in there, you dont need a new thread for it if there is already one that exists. Im mergin this with the older one and please remember to use the search engine next time ok


----------



## Khadijah

Steady_Hands said:


> This guy that sold me n my boy deisel couple times leaves me a message that he has _some _80mg oxys for sale for _PRICE EDITED_. I'm like... damn that's a good deal!  so my dumbass puts up $XXX n my boy puts up the rest... so we go to the hood he gets in the car pulls out his gun! takes the money n says "nobody wannna die today, fuck outta here." that was a terrible day, happened in paterson... fuckin cock succker.
> 
> oh n when u meet a new connect n they really on ur ass to make u buy somethin...DON"T it's not worth it. especially when they sayin they got brix for $_PRICE EDITED_ or sum bullshit like that, or some muthafukaz got the nerve to ask if they can borrow ur car! ha! hahaahaa





Ill tell u sometihn about Paterson...First, anytime some corner dealer in the hood in p town tells u they got Oxys, stay the fuck away....The corner dudes dont deal in oxy and if they say they do its becu they know the whiteboys loooove that oxy and they can easily jack u....In Jersey, esp. up here in north jerz, pills is somethin u dont get in the hood. THats for the suburban white kids and the diesel is for the hood and u dont mix them...U get diesel from teh white suburb kids youll over pay, and you get oxys in the hood and you wont get oxys youll just get ripped the fuck off. Dont nobody in the hood mess with that shit you can just sell diesel and make more money, more easy.

Second, that price you said for a brick that I will not repeat, Just so YOU know for the future, AINT a unbbelievable or too-low price. Most of the ppl on here i have talked to in the past pay a pretty high rate for a brick. It suprises me how many ppl will hear the figure u said, or one similar to it and think that is a fake deal or a dealer tryna rip you off. Becuz once you been bootin dope for a few years and got some regular numbers you will be paying those kind of prices if you aint stupid and know how to get a good connect.

But you right that if you just go up in the hood right off the dick and dont know nobody and they offer you a brick at a real low price like that then you bout to get robbed. Im jsut sayin that it aint unheard of, and if you got a longtime connect you can get prices like that on bricks, easy. but you aint gonna get no numbers like that when u new to the game, u right about that. Just clearin it up....

I hear so many stories about kids who say they goin to paterson to cop some Oxys and i just laugh..that shit aint like that .....You get it outisde paterson in the white towns that surrounds it, you get it from those whiteboys all hooked on diesel and pills that goes to paterson to cop but you dont get it from the hood itself. oxys aint a hood thing, never have been in paterson at least.

Anyways when i was younger i did a few of these hustles my self, shit like gettin fronts for shit and then keepin it myself, etc, but it was always some dumb ass kids stupid enough to take the bait, and i didnt always even have the idea that i was gonna jack em just it happened.

Me and my one girl use to always hustle shit together and we got a few hundred bux to cop some e pills for this girl from around the way, neither one of us liked her, she as known for takin "exedrin" and then be like "damn im rollin so hard!" and sniff advil and think she on coke, etc. so we was like fuck her, we gonna take these pills and replace em with advil or some shit.

so anyways we got em, and it was a good amount of pills ia double digit number and it jus happen to be that it start snowing hard as hell when we just picked them up. Now she was still in school, we were 16 at that time but i had already dropped out, but she was still in school. But becuz this snow start comin down so hard it ended up that school was canceled for a few days cuz it was a seerious fuckin snow storm.

So we both stuck in at my house with all these pills, wat do you think we did......Fuck it we jumped off. rollin for daaaays, i mean like 4 days straight we was up munchin them pills...it was terrible, i never had a worse come down in my entire life...Guess thats wat i deserved for robbin the broad....But hey, u do dumb shit when you young....

I can think of a few more schemes i have pulled in the past with kids that didnt know much about drugs and was easy to fool, givin them 1/4 of the amount you would get for a certain amount of money then keepin the rest, etc. Gettin enough money to buy dope at the prices i got on the hood which was less than half of the normal price that these kids would be used to paying....Then tell them that becuz it was such fire that it was even more than usual, end up charging 100 dollars for somethin that should be 40 dollars and they get a little bit of it and i end up gettin double the amount that they got, and for nothing, etc shit like that. 

But it comes back around, u know.....I always had reliable dudes in the hood at my dope spots but every once in a while smoe bunk shit would come thru...my man didnt use and so he would alot of times let me and my boo be the first one to test out a bnew stamp he got and sometimes that meant we would get some bunk shit, but he always would throw us a free bundle next time ,etc so it wasnt really a rip off. dude was pretty good on the whole about that shit, and he front us a bundle many times....

(God damn, rememberin goin down to paterson just to get like 8 bags cuz i was so sick, to split between both of us...Oh lawd...those was NOT the days....So glad to be clean now....)


----------



## beagleboy

> end up charging 100 dollars for somethin that should be 40 dollars and they get a little bit of it and i end up gettin double the amount that they got, and for nothing,


I think I saw you at our family reunion/BBQ



> (God damn, rememberin goin down to paterson just to get like 8 bags cuz i was so sick, to split between both of us...Oh lawd...those was NOT the days....So glad to be clean now....


 Yes

nice contribution Lacey, but if I wasnt so drunk at 3pm Eastern time I would write sumpin'.
The cliff notes look something like: You should be confident enough to bring what you know into the dope game. Good times but get out quick.

Question for a BL'er: who has more good times/fun, the dealer stackin' cheese hustlin, or the user doing the product?


----------



## Tommyboy

beagleboy said:


> Us white folk need to teach other whites how to "go into the ghetto and score cheap drugs safetly"



http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=38703

Theres a link to an old thread about that.  I think there is another one like it too, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## funkgerm

A crackhead in paterson sold me 4 empty bags of dope. Terrible day for two reasons.

1. I only had enough money for 4 bags.
2. That fuckin crackhead robbed me for it. He also gave me a bag of base that turned out to be a pebble in a plastic baggie.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

lacey k said:


> I can think of a few more schemes i have pulled in the past with kids that didnt know much about drugs and was easy to fool, givin them 1/4 of the amount you would get for a certain amount of money then keepin the rest, etc.



ahhh i used to do that shit, not with dope but with weed. i'd have this guy who'd always cop 80 sacks from me. anyways i wasn't a dealer so i'd get the money and pickup the sack from another hook and take like 1/3 of it for myself. i'd either smoke the 1/3 or sell it again, was making good profit but he didn't uy very often and eventually learned the lesson after like 2 monts %)


----------



## toolfan420

funkgerm said:


> A crackhead in paterson sold me 4 empty bags of dope. Terrible day for two reasons.
> 
> 1. I only had enough money for 4 bags.
> 2. That fuckin crackhead robbed me for it. He also gave me a bag of base that turned out to be a pebble in a plastic baggie.



^^^  lol


----------



## funkgerm

toolfan420 said:


> ^^^  lol



Me and my boy ended up running into the same dude a few weeks later in the same spot and he kept harassin me tellin me to give him my shit right after I copped. Luckily the guy I just copped from took care of him for me


----------



## Khadijah

RedRum OG said:


> ^the one in a million person that can do them perfectly well simultaneously... yours truly




First of all, dont incriminate yourself on bluelight.

Second, how old are you? Seriously, like 16? 

not only is it dumb as hell to say some shit like that anywhere, to anybody, regardless if you online or in real life, cuz no real dealer would ever jeapordize their operation by braggin about it to strangers on the internet, but its also ignorant and naieve to even think that you can sell if you addicted.

Gettin high on your own supply, will always, always fuck you up. ight not be right now but it will in the long run. and esp. if you addicted in any type of way, say good fuckin bye to any kind of profits, nevermind profits but dont even expect to be able to break even cuz once that shit starts gettin real fired up and you know how it is to be a real addict , you aint even gonna be treadin water, you gonna go in to the negatives.

Only a young ass, inexperienced, and way over confident kid would say some shit like you did. talkin like that dont get you respect, it makes people think you a dumbass. its incredibly stupid to say some shit like you did, for the rason that its stupid to talk about the fact that u move drugs if you do,
 and if you do talk about it you prolly DONT move drugs--but if you do, and you talk about it, you aint gonna last for long cuz  talkin about it to anyone who will listen and actin like it make you cool means you too immature to do it successfully. and for the fact that you sound so self assured and confident that you can TOTALLY do it and succeed and not have no problems, and you aint even got the slightest bit of concern or nothin like that, shows how naieve you are about the game and how it works. anybody who knows anything at all can tell you, if they got some actual experience with it, that you just dont get high, you dont use the drugs, and you especially dont be ADDICTED to the drugs, and be a successful distributor. it just dont work. sooner or later you fall. the drugs makes you sloppy. you need a clear head to do that shit and the mind of a addict is anything but clear and in control. maybe think its goin just ine now but wait and see, just wait yo, over time you will get more and more sloppy, less and less on point, and you start to make mistakes. SOBER dealers who neevr touch the product still make mistakes. drugs dont help you at all with always stayin one step ahead. and thats how you need to be when you do that shit successfully. Dont be so cocky yo. 

Anyways tho remember not to post some shit like that again, about how you a dealer or no shit like that--cuz dont nobody give a fuck if you think you some slick ass dealer since one of our main rules is NOT to post incriminatin information about yourself on here. if you say that shit people just think damn, wat a tool, not , oh wow im impressed. we here to discuss drug culture not try to impress people with how good of dealers we think we are. you need some humility yo, real talk. I know im bein harsh but it looks to me like you aint got nobody around you that will say some shit like this, bcuz from readin many of your posts you seem to be real cocky about alot of shit and that attitude only comes from people who aint seen nothin yet, and dont have nobody to teach them. cuz time in this life will bring you down and drop your swagger real quick. for your own good u should start thinkin about that.


anyways....back to the thread.


----------



## RedRum OG

^im 18  and in all honesty it was just a (bad) joke....  i did not intend for it to be taken that seriously. my mistake... im more of the goofy sort of user... not cocky and/or trying to seem hardcore... im posting in a thread with real junkies and shit, while im basically just a pothead with a small morphine habit, i am fully aware of my not-so-hardcore status

anyway once this guy tried to do the old 'show me the good bag to sample then swap it out for a bad bag' with weed. the second bag was oregano or something. i could tell the second i grabbed it cuz it was soft powder not hard nugs. so i sneakily grabbed both bags and left.


----------



## Sweet P

I paid in advance once and never saw or heard from the dealer again... 

I learned my lesson that time.


----------



## Alldaykk

PsychedelicPixie said:


> I have fallen for the 'Give me the money and I'll be right back' lie a few times but the most money I ever lost was about $500 when I tried to buy some Es in from this guy I heard about in Orange County, well I didnt bring my test kit like I should have and all the pills turned out to be DXM. I found this out after selling about 8 pills....needless to say people were mad and I spent a lot of money in the end giving them all refunds...That was my first and last time dealing......and I even flirted with the guy selling them to me..eww what a waste.



Who the fuck buys pills in quantity from some guy in orange county and doesn't end up with pokeballs, nahim sayin. 

U should of known that as suspect right away


----------



## crazyhairman

noting bad i got a gun flashed at me a wile back when i was showing some one some bud,  i was like ur kidding right.  the fool was on meth and he tryed that shit on s1 els he got stompped bad and the guy that was doing the stopping gave me my bud back minus a blunt


----------



## deaf eye

lacey k said:


> Ill tell u sometihn about Paterson...First, anytime some corner dealer in the hood in p town tells u they got Oxys, stay the fuck away....The corner dudes dont deal in oxy and if they say they do its becu they know the whiteboys loooove that oxy and they can easily jack u....In Jersey, esp. up here in north jerz, pills is somethin u dont get in the hood. THats for the suburban white kids and the diesel is for the hood




i agree about street dealers dealing with mostly coke and dope ,
 i guess its who you know ...  but pills are pretty easy to find in newark and paterson , well opiate based pain shit from dilaudid and morphine to percs and oxys as for benzos sticks and footballs are pretty easy to find 
other benzos i havent seen around the way all that much

but you are right, folks up in the suburbs are crazy pill heads,


----------



## PendulumAM

we didn't exactly get robbed since the kid didn't force my boyfriend to give him the money. while I was at work, my boyfriend and his friend Garrett went to meet up with this kid Don to buy 32 roxies (this was last year when my boyfriend was selling them). he's known Don for a while and has bought a lot of roxies from him before so its no big deal. Don meets him at a gas station and they all drive in my boyfriends car to an apartment complex not too far. Don says he has to go upstairs and get the pills, and asks for the money. my boyfriend made the mistake of trusting him since he was trustable in the past, and gave him the money. 10 minutes passes, my boyfriend calls Don. he says that the guy spilled all the roxies and has to pick them up and count again. my boyfriend calls back 5 minutes later, and keeps on calling but don wont answer. soon my boyfriend and garrett realize they've probably been had. they drive back to the gas station to see if Don's friends car (his friend drove him to the gas station) is there and it isn't. soon we find out that Don has become a fiend and steals from everyone he knows whenever he gets a chance. he had to leave Orlando because he fucked over so many people and stole so much for dope money that he wouldn't be alive much longer here. it sucks that we lost that money, but it was a long time ago and I bet that kid spent it all in a few days because he was such a fiend.


----------



## Limesmoke

A pretty decent friend of mine did an all-time low to me. This guy has helped me out and given me weed plants and helped me grow and i also sold to him. he often bought in pretty large quantities. I've fronted him a couple times and he was real flaky about getting back to me. He'd ignore my calls for days on end sometimes, and not get back to me but I had never been stolen from up until this point.

He comes into my house, brings me an array of mushrooms to choose from, and dishes out this altoids container and he's like... 

"I want you to try this DMT, right here, right now, right in front of me. Someone who knows their deem will be able to tell if this is legit." So i was like ok, and loaded it up in this bubbler (a semi dry bubbler, just enough for it to sit ontop of the surface of water.) and hit it twice, noted that it was definitely legit, and when he wasnt paying attention, gradually hid the bubbler to save for later (;

anyways, i didnt trust this guy to front at all. I wouldn't have fronted him anything.. but he said that the people he was going to sell them with were right down the street... and he was like, "ill put down like all the money i have in my wallet" (which was like 120 out of 400$) and i was definitely reallly sketchy about him the whole time ever stepping foot outside of my house without me. So...

We chill and smoke weed a little while longer when someone called him asking for forty more apparently... -.- so he turns to his girlfriend who offers me like all the money in HER wallet which was like less than before and i go and get forty more. Now the guy has eighty of my pills (that's $800 total) and im paranoid about him the whole time. _I've got that gut feeling that I'm about to get jacked, and he's still in my house, trying to play buddy-buddy with me._


 I can't believe he'd lie to me like this, but he did. And heed my warning fellow BLers people WILL do shit like this to you. Never front unless its a really good trusted friend and there's honest _love_ between the two of you. I know which of my friends I can trust and love. The ones i'm not sure about i'm not around much..


Here's where he got me: *He told me that he was going to go outside, and sell them, and get me my money, and that his customers were parked right up the street.  *Everything in my gut says "go with him" but for some reason, (it was long ago) i didn't... *Then the asshole proceeds to walk out of my house, and as i waited longer and longer for him to comeback, the motherfucker was nowhere to be found.*

I tried multiple times to text and call him like, man, come on please don't do this to me and after most of them being ignored he finally texts back like "come on girl u have my stash"

he just kept.... avoiding me and then eventually stopped replying all together. I used to know where he lived before he got evicted, and then right after i found out the location of his new home, he moved again, right after this... idk how someone couldbe so heartless. The small amount of cash I did have for the deal i had to pay MY connect for the lost pills... and even some out of my wallet. _I also can't believe his girlfriend let him do it.... I really thought these people were my friends.... It makes me wonder if they'd been planning to jack me for awhile..and just pretending to be my friend.._

Moral of my story: Always go with your gut, and know who your friends are. Also, take extreme caution who you front to. (I'm not gonna say don't front because if you TRULY TRULY trust someone (you know who I'm talking about), by all means, if they're in a bad situation, and need a front, front em. After dealing with opiates for quite some time, I know what a W/D is like, and i like being the one to help them with their W/Ds, (while at the same time making it worse, but everyone has the freedom of choice)


----------



## trychomes

in high school(mid 90's), i had this girl give me $300 for a QP of schwag and i bought 3/4 ounce of dank nugs and a quarter sheet of good lsd that i did with my friends while camping.  we were huffing butane while tripping and i freaked out for a good five minutes.  fun stuff.

At the greyhound bus station in Pittsburgh i bought some herbs that were pressed onto this stick for $15 cuz the dude was intimidating me.

Same on South Street in Philly this dude handed me what later turned out to be a hunk of rubber and said it was opium and basically scared me into giving him my $40.

At the Greyhound in Tampa I gave this dude $20 for a 40mg oxy and he never came back.  i was drunk and on like ten xanax bars.


----------



## chinky

I've been on both ends..karma is a bitch.

These dudes called me up saying they got my number from a relable person so I go meet them for a dub..I pull up and tell the kid to jump in and he goes "naw I don't jump in cars I don't know" I was like ok well here and give him the bag out the window..the one dude goes " yea this looks good, wht do you think?" he then hands it to his friend and that dude says  "looks good" and hands it back to the first kid who puts it in his pocket and takes off running ..I jump out the car and realize I'm not gonna catch tht kid cause he hopped a fence and i knew i wasnt gonna do all that..so I look at his boy who is standing there kinda in shock..he was like "bro I had no clue he was gonna do that and blah blah"..so I go "ok your gonna pay for it, empty your pockets" he had like $3 bux on him, I take it and notice he got a Pair of jordans on..with out askin I bent down and took the kids right shoe.."he's like bro I don't live around here, I didn't do it, it was all him..you cant take my shoe" I go ok well tell him if you want your shoe back he owes me a 20$..i left with the kids pockets still turned out and him standing with one shoe on..never heard from them and I had  that shoe for like 6months after that just in my car, a brand new right shoe  lol

then one time i was going to buy some kush off this kid, i only met hikm once before threw a friend but he told me to call whenever..so im with my boy and hes like call up that kush dude..i do, he says come thew and call him when were outside..i do all that he comes down hands me the bag threw the window i had him the money and he just puts it in his pocket and walks away...i asked if anyone else notced he didnt even look at the money and my one buddy was like yea i thought that was weird too..so i was like fuck this dude i dont him, i dont have to call him ever again..call him back and was like "yo this shits fire, were still downstairs you think we can get another G?" he goes "yeah man forsure ill hook it up too, cause your buying another one" i fold up a single, like i did to with the first money to make a quick handshake...he walks up and we are raving like yo this shit is fire we had to get another one...we shake up and the kid again doesnt look at it, so we make it quick..all of a sudden 5mins later my firends phone rings, he goes " yo im not sure which time it was but i think you gave me a single on accident" we play like really?! sorry about that we are turning around well be there in like 5mins...like 15mins goes by and was like yo where you at? we had to stop for gas we'll be there in 5mins..oh ok cool another 20mins goes by and we finally pick the phone up and go "you still outside?".."yeah man ive been out here for like 45 mins" i go "we just smoked that shit thanks for hookin it up fat but you can go inside now cause w arent coming back" he starts yellin now like who the fuck do you think you are and blah blah i just laugh at the kid...then like 10 mins go by and my one freind who introduced me to the kid calls and was like "yo did you just go and rip off my buddy from work?" i was like no what are you talkin about? "he tells me the story and was like " he told me it was you, but i didnt belive it" i was like you know what i gave his number to matt like an hour ago cause the kid had good weed...my firend goes "oh matt..fuck it then, he probably did rob the kid, oh well" and that was it...matt was like the neighborhood crazxy kid that no one fucked with cause they were afraid he was gonna go all "roidrage" on them and once my buddy heard matt, he was like "oh well, thats the otherdudes fault for not checkin the money"....so even though we bought one for full price was paid a buck for the second..kinda like buy one get on free lol

heres one more thats kinda funny...

my friend matts older brother lived like 45mins south of us with his girl..well long story short his girl and him split up and his brother moves back...we are all chillin and somehow the topic on good weed comes upand his brother was like " fuck paying for it, i know who we can get a couple ounces from"..he met a dude where he lived that sold real good bud but real expensive beign that they where in the middle of the country.. we start trying to figure how we can do this and decide to just pull up and have him hand it threw the window of the car...we wanted to take a QP so everyone got an OZ but we didnt think he would hand a QP thew the window so we figured 2zones would be the most he would proilly hand threw the window...so we pile deep in the car, im driving..we pull up to the kids house and he walks up to the car tries to get in and saw theres no room..so hes like "fuck it lets just do this quick" and he hands one in and was like "check it out," my friends older brother was like "hes splitting it with me show him the other one..i roll my window down and he habnds it to me..i pass it to my buddy whos in the passanger seat and he goes " wait this aint the same as the other is it? the kid goes yeah it look at them and thats when the other bag came up front and as soon as i saw the second bag in the car..i punched the gas and was gone...he calls up and was like "very funny **** but you dont think i remeber where you live?" and just starts threating my friends older brother, "i want my money or ill kill you, i knmow where you live bro you cant hide" thats when **** goes "bro, go ahead and knock on that door if you want but i moved like 2weeks ago backhome to chicago, come find me here" and hung up...the dude called back like 45mins later like " i see how it is, ill catch you one of these days"  and **** just laughs and goes "thanks for the free 2ounces, that was real nice of you"....i ended up getting a quarter for free along with lunch and got trashed on goose that night all for driving a car that wasnt even mine..i just had the only valid license lol


----------



## unsettled

When I was seventeen me and a friend of mine drove up to San Francisco as part of a road trip to nowhere (we had just read On The Road), we stayed in SF for a few days and while we were there we  made friends with an older black homeless man, he was really nice, showed us some of the parts of the city we were looking for and told us some at the time fascinating stories. He was a genuinely nice person.

However, towards the end of our stay we were running low on weed and he said he could get some from his friend just up the block, after three days of seeing quite a bit of this dude we trusted him with our fifty bucks to go get some weed. Needless to say we never saw him again, he said he'd be back in half an hour and my stubborn friend waited over four hours because he couldn't accept that we'd been ripped off. Anyway, our next stop was Humboldt County and we drove there VERY fast..... we wanted to get STONED!

I still honestly believe this man was a cool person, just down on his luck, otherwise he wouldn't have bothered hanging out with us so much. He just really needed the money and figured we'd be alright, which we were. The scariest part of that trip was when we were smoking a bowl in some alley and some guy who was smoking crack who we didn't see at first pulled a gun on us cause he thought we were going to rob him, he was just paranoid and took off after scaring the shit out of us.


----------



## Urban Acheiver

Yeah like 3 or 4 times but nothing bad just some asshole friends from high school "robbed" me. 3 times it was this guy my best friend was boy's with, I gave him 45$ for a 1/2 Oz but he "lost" the money somehow & just gave me 2 dubs instead, before that i gave him 5 or 10$ to get blunts & weed but he never got it. This other guy not nearly as shady told me he was gonna buy a QP & he needed the money so he could get me a dimebag but never called me back. So that's like 60$ bucks I've been robbed of.


----------



## Limesmoke

Hate to be posting back in this thread so soon again but two recent horrible ones have hapened to me.

The first was just plain and simple... The guy walks up to me, he pulls out the \money like he's gonna hand it to me, i hand him my part, and he just starts booking it into the black abyss. I tried chasing him but after a considerable effort.... he was gone... and so was a lot of $$$ worth of merch....

The second.... just bought a "gram of h" unwrapped a plastic wrapper to find a bus transfer folded up... then inside that more plastic... then inside that NOTHING..Just ripped completely 100$


----------



## brimz

deaf eye said:


> i awlays got beat trying to find hash in the US
> whenever i looked for it i ended up getting some stone your supposed to rub on your cock so you dont nut so fast
> 
> 
> i learned after getting beat 3 or 4 times
> ya gotta let the rare shit find you



Funny as fuck mate


----------



## BigSlick

I'll cliff it. This guy got me good.

-I ask street guy for OC
-He says sure, walks me around, ends up finding 2 percs (Great lol)
-He talks to a guy then comes back and says he found a guy with OC
-We go to an apartment
-We both go up to 3rd floor
-He says he has to take stairs to 2nd floor he just didnt want his guy seeing me
-Leaves his bike and asks for the $40
-I say the bike is not worth it
-He reaches into sock and takes out a paper towel ball full of rocks
-Says I can hold on to 1 rock while he goes
-I say fuck you give me the whole thing 
-I get about 12 good size rocks to hold
-He leaves with my $
-I wait... wait... wait
-I leave with rocks, leave bike cuz it's obvi stolen
-Get home, rocks are just wax and baking soda


Who carries 12 fake crack rocks in their sock lol just the way it unfolded had me fooled, offering 1 rock, pulling them from his sock, getting me a couple P's first

I just went home, he got me.


----------



## specneck

BigSlick said:


> Who carries 12 fake crack rocks in their sock lol just the way it unfolded had me fooled, offering 1 rock, pulling them from his sock



HAHAHHAh

who the hell would carry fake rocks indeed. thats classic. wonder what the cops wouldve said


----------



## Nib

chinky said:


> Me and my friends are all jerk-offs
> l



Why yes you are.




specneck said:


> HAHAHHAh
> 
> who the hell would carry fake rocks indeed. thats classic. wonder what the cops wouldve said



Most likely "You're under arrest".  If i'm not mistaken it's just as illegal to sell fake drugs as it is real drugs.


----------



## ech0s85

i saw an episode of cops where they caught a guy with "crack" but it turned out the guy had bought a chunk of soap and didnt know it yet cuz he was on his way home.  Idk if they couldve arrested him for that, but they let him go.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

*=Regulator=* said:


> In New York I went out looking for some weed and this total crack head said he'd go halves with me in a bag, pointed to the dealer who waved at us and asked for $10.  I gave it to him and he came back with a bag of smack and offered me half.  I told him that I wanted weed, not smack and he actually went back to the dealer, gave him back the bag, the dealer gave him the money back and then he came back and gave me back my $10.  He said goodbye and left.  WTF??


awesome story, true or not. 

i've never been robbed, but my little brother was. he and his little dumb ass friends--back in highschool--went to the most hoodass part of our city to buy shrooms from a guy who said he had them. i have no idea how he came up with this connection or why he went to the ghetto to buy shrooms, but the whole car of high school kids were robbed at gunpoint in the driveway they were supposed to meet the guy at (obviously not the guy's driveway). my brother was in the back seat and had to give up his cellphone and wallet like everyone else. this was years ago. he told my parents he was robbed at random in the parking lot of steak n shake or something absurd like that. he is smarter now, but siblings doing drugs is such a source of worry. your children must be so much worse.


----------



## GlassAss420

> Who carries 12 fake crack rocks in their sock lol just the way it unfolded had me fooled, offering 1 rock, pulling them from his sock
> HAHAHHAh
> 
> who the hell would carry fake rocks indeed. thats classic. wonder what the cops wouldve said/QUOTE]
> 
> a guy looking to sell fake rocks.. lol


----------



## darkbydesign

Only once and never since. Trusted a guy i'd only just met who offered to get me weed to leave me waiting outside his "friends apartment building" whist he went inside to score with my money. He never came back. Turns out the building had a back door too. Obviously? 

Good thing we learn from our stupid mistakes. Very few people are willing to do something for nothing.


----------



## rxpirate

I have been robbed at gun point and beaten a few times in the hood trying to buy crack. Since I stopped that though no real robbing going on. I have been ripped off of with bad H but thats about it.


----------



## HigherAwareness

Dazzle said:


> Anyway... I've been ripped off a couple of times, but flat out robbed only once.
> 
> The year: 1999 location: alley of NYC
> 
> This really happened... cross my heart!
> 
> This freakin head case sells me an 8-ball. Transaction complete. I put the goods in my pocket. I attempt to hit the road figuring I'd readjust my shit else where. I turn to pass him and the motherfucker is cutting _HIS_ hand open with a tiny pocket knife!!! He threatens to give me HIV if I don't give him his coke back. I stare for a moment dumbfounded as I rip open the bag in my pocket and fling it at his face trying to be all ninja style... But I missed. It went over his shoulder and landed perfectly on the ground behind him without spilling a drop.
> 
> he turns his head and I bolt out of the ally never looking back. I get back on the subway and lick what little coke is on my finger from ripping the bag open. It turns out to be baking soda.
> 
> Somewhere... there *must* have been someone filming that transaction for some ghetto-style candid camera. There is no other explanation for it.




Bizzare....maybe he had some baking to do. Or wanted to sell baking soda (which is abbreviated BS Ironically enough) to someone else


----------



## HigherAwareness

GlassAss420 said:


> Who carries 12 fake crack rocks in their sock lol just the way it unfolded had me fooled, offering 1 rock, pulling them from his sock
> HAHAHHAh
> 
> who the hell would carry fake rocks indeed. thats classic. wonder what the cops wouldve said/QUOTE]
> 
> a guy looking to sell fake rocks.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> It happens
Click to expand...


----------



## nanchan

Paid for 10 hits of LSD. Blotter ended up having no LSD on it. I was and still am pissed, never talking to that cunt again.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

i assume it was some "WoW"?


----------



## nanchan

Yeah, it was. I had bought bombs from her before a couple of times so I had a bit of trust.


----------



## CAtoMN

a long time ago....
went to get rid of some green to the d-boys as soon as i stepped into the house i knew it wasnt right but went in anyways.  (Stupid-I know but i was much younger)  Went into the back room and they didnt want to pay what we agreed to.  I went to leave and in the entryway of the house had a real nice nickel plated .357 pointed at my face.  gave it up and my phone.  I ended up not having to pay my buddy back for it and got multiple bags for free so it worked out.

another one...
Was at a friends house when they were robbed.  i was trippin on lsd.  The guys house we were at sold some thugs coke that was cut with baking soda.  They obviously knew cause they were rockin it.  They asked for their money back guys said no.  They came over with some .22 rifles and had plastic bags taped to the ejector/extractor.  had to run out the backdoor into the snow with socks on.  Apparently soemone called the cops and they caught these guys driving away and they had gas cans.  they were going to burn down the house.  

Terrible to look back on these things


----------



## donnie080208

I think the worst part of getting robbed/ripped off is not really just the money, but the fact that someone has had you over,  either by a con or force/threats. I allways think why werent i bruce lee or someone and taught this scum a lesson , robbing us poor junkies who just want a decent fix. the lowest imo


----------



## Unbreakable

i got Dox or some other shitty RC sold as LSD 

and pipes/meth sold as MDMA/MDA


----------



## ABCDFG I Ate The E

my friend just recently got ripped off buying some coke (but he DID get his money back lol)

this dude we knew says hes gettin green for us we give him --$, he calls us when hes at the house and says they dont have any green but they have powder.  my friends like "alright ill give you - more to make it a -- if it'll be a straight bag" so he come sback over and shows us the bag.  it's all cornered up and tied off like coke bags, but it's a brownish color and feels/looks like gel.  we instantly think its crack or meth so he says no i dont want this dude this aint no powder.  well we open it up and have this person taste it and she's like.. damn that's not even crack thats pure baking soda mixed with water!

anyway the dude swears up and down it was coke but the dude that got it for us goes back over there and gets the -- back..
the guy we were going through was a complete dumbass which is probably why the dude ripped him off.. LOL.
but still don't understand why he gave the money back.. probably cuz it was only $-- and these people were regular green/rock dealers.


----------



## j3rzy d3vil

Ok, this was crazy.  I was in philly, for only the second time copping some stuff.  I brough 2 new guys with me.  We bought our weed and were walking back to the car and some guys drove up and said they had dust.  I needed some so I went back up, gave him $50 and he never came back with my dust.  I was on the corner at the spot yelling wheres my f-n money!  A guy finally came up and said I got your dust.  Just follow me.  He took us back into an alley where 4 more guys came up behind us with masks and guns and proceeded to rob us.  The one guy asked me where the rest of my stuff was at and I said I ain't got it.  He reached in my pocket and pulled out a lot of weed.  Then he cocked back his gun and said get behind that dumpster.  I said no way.  Then he just walked up and shot at me!  The gun jammed so he tryed to cock it back again.  This time a bullet came out the top and fell on the ground.  The gun jammed again!  My friend told me it was a tech 9 and they jam a lot.  But this guy was pissed I lied to him so he wanted me dead.  Then a few corner dealers came and chased them away.  If that gun didn't jam up like that, I'd be dead fur sure!  Thanks Jesus for that one!  The messed up part is that this happened about 13 years ago and I'm still going to the cities today to cop dope.  I guess I'll never learn.


----------



## VerbalTruist

I sense bullshit!


----------



## lazydullard

Crack whore robs me and a friend in the strongest gang stronghold I'd ever witnessed in Anchorage, AK. It's in tags because of length, though there's plenty swearing too.


*NSFW*: 



Sitting in an empty parting lot, sipping on some bottom-shelf whiskey with a friend. This white woman, prolly late 20s, with the biggest tits I have ever seen, counting porn. She starts walking over to us.
  My buddy, Billy, begins chuckling, "Dude, it's a whore. And look at those tits,"
  His voice was loud and drunk and the woman could easily hear her. "I bet she knows where to find some crack," I say, also easily audible.
  Anyway, we let her drink on our bottle, she acts pissed off when I offer $5 dollars to see her breasts. I was too sloppy drunk to get hard, but her boobs were so big and her hips so whoreful that I really did want to fuck her. Billy kept begging me to hook him up, saying he was good to go. But I didn't want some sloppy seconds. I figured some crack would be enough to get me hard.
  I asked her to find us some crack; she denied using at first, then I flashed her my wallet and we were walking down to her apartment.
  Once we got to the building, I started having second regrets. The apartment was well off the main roads; it was dark, and she was taking us down to the basement apartments.
  I changed my mind, but she grabbed my arm and tried to drag me down. She wasn't strong enough. I told her to have her dealer come out. She borrowed my phone, called him, then walked inside, telling me to give her my money too.
  "Hell no, let me see what he's got," I reply.
  "THEN FUCKING COME IN ALREADY," she howled back, and walked into the building with my phone.
   We were lead to an old deaf, semi-lame samoa woman's apartment. The hooker invited me to play ps2 with some nerdy white guy with a goatee, but then grew impatient and demanded my money. I showed her forty bucks.
  "FUCK THAT! FUCK YOU! I KNOW YOU GOT A BILL," she growls.
  I generally tried not to curse at ladies. "Fuck nah. I'll buy a forty, if it's good, I'll hit an ATM and do a bill."
  "FUCKING ASSHOLE," the hooker says, and tries to wrestle my money from my hand. I will admit that she was becoming less and less sexy by the moment.
  I tried some more gentle talk with her before finally belting out the command, "Give me my goddamn phone back and you can have the money." I held her wrist and gave her a violent warning glare. I got my phone, she stalked out the room.
  Moments later, I hear her cussing and fissing, and she enters the living room and points me. Next, a black man with massive arms and hard muscles looked at my and rolled his eyes, like a minimum wage worker would roll his eyes after having to clean up vomit. They enter the bathroom together.
  I advance towards the bathroom, and the old samoa lady practically runs on her lamed knees to stop me. She made the expression of prayer and pleaded for me to sit in the living room with her.
  The nerd boy offered me a round on the game. I declined, pursuing information on the whore who had my money. He said that she didn't really live here, but she stayed here a lot, because she worked the entire second floor. He subtly hinted the entire upstairs was a gang house and she was their crack whore.
  I waited. And I waited. I smoked a cigarette with the samoa lady, and tried to get her to teach me some sign.
  Finally the nerd boy said, "I think she took off. I can help you find her."
  "Well, isn't she staying here the night? Ain't she going to back?" I declined.
  Less than a minute later, the samoan woman was getting VERY anxious, and was remaining in her kitchen, glancing out at me and my friend (who just stood silently and kid of scared). Nerd boy asked me about four times that he would help me look for her. I finally got the hint and left, giving a good luck cigarette to the samoa woman (i had the vague idea of coming back to try and get crack again later).
  My friend, Billy, had a pale look on his face. He wouldn't get up and leave with me. Just kept repeating "She's gonna come back... we should wait we should wait."
  So I left him. I was really getting anxious and wanted out of the house. Screw the 40 dollars. As I exited the apartment with Nerd Boy, I heard a lot of commotion in the upstair apartments. There was lots of heavy steps walking towards their front doors and back. I heard a loud, black voice giving some semi-formal speech behind on of the doors. I couldn't make out what he was saying.
  However, the apartment across the way from where I was, I could easily hear an angry voice ask, "Yeah! What these two fucks look like? You sure they were fucking with her? Where that at now?"
  I felt sicked with adrenaline. My vision and hearing heightened, and I ran through escape routes in my head, and was prepared to try and break the mild mannered nerd boy's neck if I needed to.
  Nerd boy suggested we go to the store. I could hear the apartment house preparing for battle, and the nerd boy set an appropiately quick pace.
  Halfway to the store, two heavy balls suddenly descended into my scrotum. I turned back to the gang stronghold, suddenly determined to retreive my friend Billy, or at least die with him. Luckily, I saw his terrored face running full speed from the crackhouse.
  When Billy caught up with us, I was actually trying to see if I could convince Nerd boy to middle man a crack deal with the gangsters for me. I promised I had lots of money. I don't know what would have happen if I had gone that route, but the moment Billy arrived, he spat on Nerd boy, and flexed every muscle on his body in an aggressive stance towards Nerd body.
  "GET THE FUCK OUT HERE YOU PUSSY ASS BITCH," Billy bellowed to nerd body outside of the 24-hour store. "GET LOST, BITCH? CAN'T YOU HEAR ME?"
  The nerd boy's eyes narrowed only slightly at the words. I actually caught a hint that he might attack Billy. Billy as only slightly larger.
  I stepped between, shook nerd boy's hand, and sent him off. He strolled down the dark rode completely confident.
  "We almost fucking died, man," Billy said to me.
  "You almost did you idiot. Why didn't you leave with me?"
  "I was too scared man. Oh shit, you could hear all those footsteps up stairs. Across the way too. It was like an army of buff black people."
  "That's why I left."
  "Man, I should have left with you. As soon as you left, I heard like 5 guns click. You know, like when you ready them to fire? At least a few of them were shotguns. And some black dude yelled, "Are you ready to get them boys?"
  Billy suddenly became extremely suspicious of his surroundings. My fiending had faded into fear too. We went into the 24 hour store and Billy called his mom for a ride, and he actually cried on the phone.
That night I quit both whores and crack.


----------



## Damien

^ I laughed out loud. Good story.


----------



## VicVega12

This just happened recently:

A few days ago I got a bundle of dope from one of my main trusted guys.  I get home, check it out and its either fake or extremely weak.  I call the guy back, he doesn't answer so I decide to get more since I'm still sick and need something.  I go to my other main dealer and tell him about it since he knows the other guy and he tells me that the guy has been locked up for a month.  While I was surprised to hear this I believed him because before when I had got the bundle one of the runners came to my car, not the main guy so it was totally plausable.  So here I am stuck with some garbage dope and am almost out of money.  So I ask one of my friends if he wants any bags and he says yeah so I sell him the rest of the bundle for about $20 more than I paid for it.  All in all I got most of my money back. %)


----------



## Damien

^ Some "friend" you are. . .


----------



## NoPromiseMade

*How many time's have you gotten burned in a drug deal?*

I make this on the occasion that I just got burned for like the 11-18th time, This chick that usually scores for me, always cool so I thought. Gave her my cash for some vic's (was desperate) and wait the usual twenty three minutes (yes it takes EXACTLY that long) called the minute she was late and her phone was off, I could tell something was shady when I met her, nothing overt, and my gut was telling me no, but like I stated I was desperate so I went with it.

Now I am at home drinking which was the absolute last resort cause ive been drinking heavily like the past two days.

So share your experiences of note involving getting ripped off and give some advice. My advice which I almost never take and end up paying for is 

Always listen to your gut.


----------



## DoctorBenway

Seems like you already know what it is.  The few times I've been burnt happened when I was really desperate.  Just have to play the game smarter.


----------



## SkagKush

zero times

gotta keep it real

edit.....just read your post....sorry about the luck bro.............


----------



## !_MDMA_!

twice for a total of 110 dollars


----------



## corkraver

Twice totaling $260. Never gonna let it happen again.


----------



## bornofemmure

i used to get shorted buying weed sometimes, but that's about it.  never front money, unless you know the person VERY well


----------



## SirTophamHat

A few times, man I was stupid.


----------



## Tiesto

Dunno, could be no more than 5 times.  Prolly like 3.  Don't wanna try to remember.  Most was for $100.  That pissed me off.  But shit, learn from your stupid mistake and as others have said, play the game smarten.


----------



## DavisK4high247

Only time was buying crystal meth when someone cut it a little with MSM or something like that.Not cut too bad,more meth than cut,but still not cool..Anyway I am straight with the people I deal with and they are with me..Maybe because they know I have been doing drugs and all that since about 90 or 91 and have seen and heard all the tricks,and I have family in the game that most locals are smart enough or scared enough to not want to fuck over their relative..


----------



## perKeceT

happened to me just once. had a kid who i really wasnt fond of. he was quite the middle man and always would weasel an extra few buck outta me which never was really an issue since he was doing all the work and i just sat at home getting stoned while i waited for my OC. i had fronted him money probably a couple dozen times before so i wasnt really worried about doing it. i gave him 80 dollars which he put in with somewhere around 200 of his own money. when he arrived at the deal his dude who he claimed to be pretty close with sped off with our cash. when he called me to say we got robbed my gut told me that he was lying and he just pocketed my 80, but i later found out who had robbed him and confirmed his story. he felt so bad he never made me front him money again, and started selling to me at price for a while.


----------



## OEandricearoni

I never got outright robbed, but i did get skimped on an ounce once. It was through a shady connect, but it was really cheap, so it wasn't that bad. Still sucked though, i was pretty pissed at the time.


----------



## wombus erectus

bornofemmure said:


> i used to get shorted buying weed sometimes, but that's about it.  never front money, unless you know the person VERY well



knew the person very well. still got burned.


----------



## Thomas29

Don't want to think about it but I can def say trust your gut feeling for sure.


----------



## The 4-Position

Got robbed at gunpoint once, scariest/most infuriating moment of my life. Like a few other posters noted, I was desperate and if I was thinking clearly I never would've put myself in that situation... the guy I was trying to buy from was sketchy as fuck. Lesson learned.


----------



## JoshE

Never actually, because most of my "dealers" are close mates off mine which i suppose is a huge bonus


----------



## C_Tripper

Once, $350. Never happened again.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

wow i got burned bad a lot in my early days. when i was a freshman i used to hang at this black dudes house and overall he prob stole a good 500 to 1000 dollars before i finaly stopped chillin wit him he even had one of his friends rod me at gun point outside in broad daylight in the suburbs, that was last straw. then when i was slangin mad bud a black guy somehow got my weed in the car and me out of it and speed off with my side of the door open. that was 3 oz out the window and it was on a front. had to use my own cash to pay it back and still had to work the rest off. never recovered from that one. 
then a few times when i fronted this kid money for dope, was always ok but one day he got me for 80 bucks. 
then one time got bunk doses.
havent gotten burned in years though now.  man that was shitty times.


----------



## DMFNR

I've been burned a few times, nothing to terrible, maybe a grand or so over my entire life using.  In my case I would have to say a lot of it is karma related as I went through a phase where I was robbin' every motherfucker I met within a 4 county area.  All of that was in my younger days, and I've since built a reputation as a very reliable guy, and I'm pretty well respected in my area, so over the last few years I haven't had any problem getting ganked when dealing with people from my area.   Buying in the hood though is just a different story, and if my usual connects weren't on the block that day, it seemed like there was a 75% chance of getting my ass jacked down in Milwaukee.  When something like that happens, I just move on and forget about it, I'm not going to try to take some dude down on his home turf.  Desperation is the name of the game on the street, and sometimes it would make me feel a little better to think that just maybe the guy who stole all of my dope fund did it to feed his daughter, but most likely, he's getting high now and I'm not.

I got a real funny story about a friend of mine who back when we were younger had a reputation as a dude who could really lay down a beatin'.  He took advantage of peoples fear of his fighting skills and used them to steal from other with no fear of retaliation.  I don't know all of the details but he ended up jacking another old friend of mine for an ounce of weed, and then ran circles around dudes car pointing and laughing with the bag in his hand.  The stuff of legend...

Now I feel terrible about all of the stupid and desperate things I've done, but that's what we have the 9th step for I guess...


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

yeahh its happened before.....i think anyone who has a dope habit or any kind of hard drug habit for that matter has been ripped off before...its just part of the game copping shit on the streets, especially when you are desperate. The worst was when i couldnt get a hold of my normal 2 guys and had to go out on the street. 

Stuff like weed though i have been shorted a little but never burned before.


----------



## JustaChippa

Yes, for about $250.00, by this sketchy dude my ex used for a crack connect.  This guy got scripted hydros, and would sell me a lot out of his script.  We had dealt with him for a long time with no major problems and had fronted money more than once, but then, unbeknownst to us at the time, he had begun shooting heroin.

So, once he was supposedly on his way over with my pills, and never showed up.  Once he finally got in touch with us, his story was that he had been pulled over by the cops and arrested.  This was, of course, complete bullshit, and I never fronted him money again, despite many a request to do so.  (And no, he never made good on product, either.)  my dumb-ass ex continued to deal with the guy, and got taken for many hundreds over the course of time.


----------



## Feste

Got some weak acid blotter once, but that's it.


----------



## Steveywonder

3 times, acid, 3 separate dealers,  .


----------



## *=Regulator=*

A couple of times.  Once I bought about 10 bunk e's but it wasn't my own money.  More recently from a totally unreliable weed dealer.  I knew him pretty well before I started buying weed from him so had _some_ amount of trust.  I always gave him cash up front and he came through the first 10 or so times.  I gave him cash for a quarter o and he kept making up bullshit about not being able to find anyone to get the weed.  He eventually dribbled it to me in tiny amounts over the course of a few weeks.  I don't deal with that fucker anymore.


----------



## wombus erectus

^^ fronted my dealer money as well and every week i get the same story. dont think ill ever see that money again


----------



## Rabidrabbit

Thinking about it now -- never. I guess I've been pretty lucky in that respect. I haven't gotten any fake shit or anyone running off with my money. I did get a $20 bag of coke that was cut with fucking TABLE SALT on the streets of the Bronx but... I was desperate.  It's all a part of the game I guess. I would rather lose a hundred dollars than get arrested or get bunk shit that's potentially more harmful than the actual substance I am looking for.  I am a strong believer in karma.


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

Quite a few times.  The majority of times I've been burned was when dealing with junkies.  They can be really good at making shit up to sound legit.  Craftsmen of believable lies, playing off of the desires of honest people looking to score something of interest.  Now I simply do not trust junkies period, no matter how good something sounds.


----------



## Bezonian

A few times, most recently burned on two ounces of weed, the piece of shit dealer had it wrapped in black plastic "nigger knots" (his term). When I opened the bags they were nothing but dirty shake and he ignored my texts/calls.


----------



## axl86

with dope as my old DoC, I got sub par shit quite often while searching out the good blocks and sets to stick with, but ive only been really burned once at gunpoint.  got a dudes number from the block one day and said he could give me a really good deal that seemed too good to be true but he gave me this story that he was the one baggin it up for the block so he could get away with giving up a few extra and still make his profit.  So i meet up with him outside the block, broad day light.  He comes up with the bags in hand, i pull out the money had it to him and as soon as i do i feel something hit the back of my head.   its the barrel of a little snub nose revolver.   He tells me to get the fuck out before shit gets ugly.  So i pull away, and texted and called him about 100 times talking shit and harrassing him leaving voicemails until i felt like i had my moneys worth in entertainment.


----------



## tritium

get skimped on bud all the time, but thats life. only time iv bought acid he gave me two tabs for 25. i knew he was ripping me off, but was ok with it because he got it immediately. what really sucked was it turned out to be REALLY weak, maybe even just paper. i want even mad about the money, but it was a perfect time and place for me to do it, and i was in the right state of mind


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

When I was in high school, too many times to count. I forever regret not doing something about those times.

So now, when somebody rips me off (and doing heroin/oxy it happens all the time) I make sure they feel the burn in some way or another. A lot of the time they have no idea it was me. I'm no good in a fight, so I have to resort to much more clever means to get my revenge. I can't talk about them, but it is much more satisfying than kicking someone's ass.


----------



## verso

Twice! But the first time it happened, I actually got my money back. (It's a long story.) The second time, it was for $40, and I definitely did not get my money back. I was desperate, and it was late; by the time that I got back home and realized I got beat, I had to laugh about it. It was a ridiculous night.


----------



## dude1234

Im not sure how many time exactly prob like 4 times or something. (tired). But the last time it happened I was paying 1200 for some oc's. Theyre almost all gone now and I figured I was getting one of the last supplies then flip for a hundred a piece, make some bread. Anyways the whole thing got really sketchy ( after the mula was already given) and I ended up getting op'd. Those new supposedly tamper proof ocs that personally dont do shit for me and areny worth half the price as normal oc. I ended up making my money back but at first believe me I was devastated.


----------



## verso

dude1234 said:


> Im not sure how many time exactly prob like 4 times or something. (tired). But the last time it happened I was paying 1200 for some oc's. Theyre almost all gone now and I figured I was getting one of the last supplies then flip for a hundred a piece, make some bread. Anyways the whole thing got really sketchy ( after the mula was already given) and I ended up getting op'd. Those new supposedly tamper proof ocs that personally dont do shit for me and areny worth half the price as normal oc. I ended up making my money back but at first believe me I was devastated.



Just thinking about that... I would be _so_ angry. I know that there are no money-back guarantees in this business, but you'd better believe that someone would be about to get clapped the second that I am handed some OPs for $1,200. I might let it go for $200 or $300 and consider it a lesson learned, but $1,200? No.

EDIT: Oh, but on a different note altogether, I remember one time I got seriously hooked up. My regular OC-connect would call me each month to take my order, I guess, and I would meet him later that day to give him my money. I remember him taking my order for 18 OC 20s, and I gave him the money, of course, for 18 OC 20s. But the crackhead from whom my connect would get the oxys screwed up, and she gave him 20 OC 40s (2 for him and 18 for me) instead of the OC 20s. By that time, money had already changed hands and there wasn't much anyone could really do about it. Now, this guy could have told me that I would be getting only 9 OC 40s because of the mix-up, and then he could have pocketed the other 9 for himself, but he gave me all 18! Now that's honesty. lol


----------



## dude1234

Believe me I wanted to go grab the first person I saw by the throat shove the bottle of ops down their throat and say" hows the fucking bullshit taste" but these people happend to be some sketchy ghetto types with guns n shit. If I would have known the deal would have been off. Trusted a dumbass bitch I knew and she just fd everything, anyways it suckd.


----------



## Tunnelfission

I've been had for $100 before, they were top notch people but they had to skip town because of tragedy, I gave them the money to get me mushrooms overnight for me but I really didn't blame them or take it personally. I was relieved that in all the deals in the past I hadn't ever been ripped off fully or too badly before. 

In younger days I had of course gotten ripped off in quantity getting half of what I paid for but they were always randoms who were older then me... And i was usually just happy to have a different type of pot each time anyways 

Bound to happen in the world of drugs, so i could never take it personally when it did happen


----------



## Uber_Penguin

man, just fuckin' last night I got burned hard while trying to help a friend of mine who was sick...Hell, I didn't even want to go, but my buddy was going nuts for dope, so I ignored my gut and did it anyways, which turned out to be a terrible idea.

It hurt me especially badly cause the guy who rolled us was someone who I used to know well, go to school with, have classes with, hang out and drive around with, and I had to drive for 40 minutes to get there. On top of it I used to call him "the most trustworthy drug user I've ever met" and a while ago he hooked me up a lot, and then he goes and pulls that shit where we hand him 90 bucks from 2 people, 180 bucks, and he goes around a corner to the house he's supposedly going to walk into...and he apparently just kept walking cause we never heard from him again.

Just seeing this thread reminded me, cause it pissed me off so badly and in the back of my mind I'm still entertaining irrational ideas about going to his house and screwing his car up or something, but that won't accomplish anything in the end and would be kind of a stupid move...but god would it feel fuckin' good.

I suppose the moral of the story is to trust your gut even when someone else is telling you not to. Pretty much every single time I've gone into something with a legitimate bad feeling about the situation it's turned out bad...even in this situation when it's someone you're almost sure you can trust.


----------



## blueyedevil173

A few years ago, I got pilfered for $400.  It was one of those "go pick up this guy, drive him to a guy who can go into the dope house" type deals.  Stupid as hell on my part, but all my opiate addict friends know how dumb you can be when you're desperate.

I can never seem to make a direct connection here...always a go-between who will never introduce me to the dealer.  Greedy fuckers...


----------



## verso

blueyedevil173 said:


> I can never seem to make a direct connection here...always a go-between who will never introduce me to the dealer.  Greedy fuckers...



I don't know that I would be too upset if I were you, man. I recently made a connection, but my first encounter with the guy was a bit unnerving. I don't know what it is about dope that makes everyone into a cowboy, but suffice it to say that I sincerely thought I would be killed.


----------



## SDforever420

Been shorted bags of weed more times then i can count but that doesnt really bother me. Had a gun stuck in my face cuz some nig didnt like the weed i was sellin...so he took it...makes sense right? I even lowered the price for his ass. Oh ya and if your reading this. MY FRIEND WANTS HIS SHOTGUN BACK!!


----------



## verso

SDforever420 said:


> Been shorted bags of weed more times then i can count but that doesnt really bother me. Had a gun stuck in my face cuz some nig didnt like the weed i was sellin...so he took it...makes sense right? I even lowered the price for his ass. Oh ya and if your reading this. MY FRIEND WANTS HIS SHOTGUN BACK!!



You're kidding, right? No one would pull out a gun over weed, right? That's ridiculous, and I hope that you're breaking our balls.


----------



## tomber

Never actually. I always have had a strict policy of 'you get the money in your hands when I have the X in mine'. The power in negotiations lies with the person who can walk away so although I have had to walk away a very few times, I have never been shorted. A nice electric scale has also been useful.


----------



## I_need_dat

My homie got robbed today and she's lucky that's all that happened. She did everything wrong. She was supposed to see some guy she knew but when he wasn't home she asked some random guy in the street. He asked her how much money she had and she told him $100. He had her ride him across the city to a shady neighborhood(yes, she let a strange man in her car). Before he got there he upped the price $50, so she went to an ATM an got extra money. He got out at the house and came back with what looked liked $40 worth. When she asked if it was $150 worth he assured her that it was and that his friend had gotten out the scale.

She came to my house and showed me what she had. The first words out my mouth were "you got had". It took her a minute to believe me. I had her look up how much a ball was supposed to weigh and after that she realized I was telling the truth. She was so upset and I was upset at her for being stupid. Her thing is that she asked a lot of questions on the way there but I guess they were all the wrong ones. She even, and I kid you not, had the guy pinky swear that she was going to be safe or something like that. To me, all she did was confirm that she was a perfect mark.

After our talk she felt the need to talk to the guy to let him know that she'd been shorted. I was against that because I believe that was his intention the whole time. Instead of being firm with the guy and telling him he's full of shit she was real soft with it. She sent him a casual message giving him the benefit of the doubt. At that point I was through with her.

I understand being naive but she broke common sense rules from the beginning. Her story could have ended up so much worse. She could've been arrested, raped or killed. If she doesn't have the street smarts to make better decisions then she needs to get out the game entirely.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i once was buyin a qp of purp for $XXX and ended up getting grased wrapped in saran wrap

it's the greedy ones who go down at the end.


----------



## TheLostBoys

I know a guy that hustles people out of there money. Once he promised a guy $15,000 of coke for $10,000. They went to an apartment complex together but the guy I know told the other guy that the seller was nervous when meeting new people so it would be best if he just went in with the money. Well, the guy I know went in alone with the other guys $10,000 & out the back door he fled clear & free with the guys money. He took off for Florida with the money & the other guy was pissed. 

The guy I know has been hustling people for the past 20 years in New Jersey, New York, Florida & Pa. Im really surprised hes still alive. Hes been beat up for trying to pull something in Florida once & hes lucky he wasnt shot or stabbed.

I was taken for $800 back in 1997, expensive lesson learned. Never buy anything unless you have the merchandise in fron of you & you can hold it, look at it & possibly a taste test. WIth todays economy, lots of hustlers out there.


----------



## comatoserct

about a month back I got a gram from my regular dope connect. He had 2 separate bags, told me there was 0.4 of the stuff I had gotten the day before, and 0.6 of the "new shit," which he wanted me to let him know how good it was. 2 hours later after walking/taking the bus/taking the train home, I opened the bag. the "new shit" was 4 crushed up white pills, I think it was aspirin. He didn't even bother crushing them up completely, I could see the imprint on 3 of the chunks. 

long story short, after the 2 hour ride back to his place and another hour of waiting, I ended up getting about 0.4 of some actual dope. thankfully I got something out of it, but it wasn't how I planned on spending my saturday night.

and about 2 months back I got 6 bags of "dope" from this other guy, ended up shooting all 6 within 30 minutes and didn't feel anything


----------



## TheLostBoys

comatoserct said:


> about a month back I got a gram from my regular dope connect. He had 2 separate bags, told me there was 0.4 of the stuff I had gotten the day before, and 0.6 of the "new shit," which he wanted me to let him know how good it was. 2 hours later after walking/taking the bus/taking the train home, I opened the bag. the "new shit" was 4 crushed up white pills, I think it was aspirin. He didn't even bother crushing them up completely, I could see the imprint on 3 of the chunks.
> 
> long story short, after the 2 hour ride back to his place and another hour of waiting, I ended up getting about 0.4 of some actual dope. thankfully I got something out of it, but it wasn't how I planned on spending my saturday night.
> 
> and about 2 months back I got 6 bags of "dope" from this other guy, ended up shooting all 6 within 30 minutes and didn't feel anything





Shooting dope when you dont know what you're getting exactly is crazy imo. If I shot anything, it would have to be pharm grade stuff or I wouldnt be shooting it.


----------



## crazyhairman

alot of times in 07 i got ripped off bad 1500 bucks in proceeds gone cuase i trusted a junkie friend(same friend that saved my life and got me into meth)kindof a oxymoron there ,  i will aways remeber that wut a dick i hope hes rotting away sumwhere,  

i dont buy e anymore cause they always bunk in my town,  sum little gay kid tried to pinch a lil out my sack after we smoked him out and everything and i almost threw him out a window.  he payed me back next day,  its not that i needed that money, its princable...  i know alot of times ppl mistake my nice easygoing attatude as a weakness,  but ill track u down if u fuck me over,  i got alot of backup too

nowadays  my ppl r so tight i dont worrie about getting ripped off,  this one time back in 07 this kid we know ripped off this guy for 1000 bucks and nothing happed untill randomly his truck got stolen and set on fire in the middle of the night..lol might b a conection there idono



verso said:


> You're kidding, right? No one would pull out a gun over weed, right? That's ridiculous, and I hope that you're breaking our balls.



enuff weed they sure will,  they sho wil ,  hommie got held at gunpoint for a hp of white rhino last year ,  thats wut made him stop,


----------



## nativenick

in 5 years ive only been burned once. first time i purchased drugs too. lol i gave a kid at school 10 bucks for 2 hits of acid. they turned out to be fake blotters. the funny thing is the dude that ripped me off is now one of my best friends.


----------



## nativenick

TheLostBoys said:


> I know a guy that hustles people out of there money. Once he promised a guy $15,000 of coke for $10,000. They went to an apartment complex together but the guy I know told the other guy that the seller was nervous when meeting new people so it would be best if he just went in with the money. Well, the guy I know went in alone with the other guys $10,000 & out the back door he fled clear & free with the guys money. He took off for Florida with the money & the other guy was pissed.
> 
> The guy I know has been hustling people for the past 20 years in New Jersey, New York, Florida & Pa. Im really surprised hes still alive. Hes been beat up for trying to pull something in Florida once & hes lucky he wasnt shot or stabbed.
> 
> I was taken for $800 back in 1997, expensive lesson learned. Never buy anything unless you have the merchandise in fron of you & you can hold it, look at it & possibly a taste test. WIth todays economy, lots of hustlers out there.



 wow that guy who got burned for 10 grand deserved it for being that stupid what a moron as soon as the guy said that i woulda just peaced


----------



## Larr_E

3 times. Once was by an old "friend" that was suppose to get me shrooms but claims he got ripped off, another by a girl that sold me and my friends shitty X and last time was a few months ago by a fellow and semi known BLer that over charged me then sent my molly light on the weight (the molly was weak) and never sent me my left over cash because of the light order...


----------



## smackcraft

*Bumped off ? What did you get ?*

I thought a little fun could come from this and certainly some laughter .


We all as users have been bumped off at one time in our life for sure and for those that say never , i dont believe you =p lol

So what did ur friends big brother give to you when u was a teen starting out you party times

personally when i was 14 i got the classic oxo cube wrapped in foil and never realized till i got home.. bummer 

I only have one other time and i was given what i can only describe as some kind of curry powder and salt .. it wasnt so funny tho cos it was my xmas day money =(

If i should of posted this in another section sorry


----------



## SDforever420

My friend said she knew a guy who could get me some acid and X. So i jumped right on it wit out thinking. I trust this girl completely so i have here my money. Told her to call me when she gets it. 2 hours later i call  n she says she still waitin but the guy is here. Guess he was waiting on his guy. Thats all i needed to hear. Told her to meet me somewhere. Took one look at the guy who was gettin it and asked for my money back. Told her sorry i just got a bad feeling. Funny thing is the guy tried tellin me it would only be 5 more min and i still said no. turns out they waited another 2 hours and the cid was bunk I was happy that night. Sober. But happy


----------



## SDforever420

My friend wanted some weed. So she went threw someone she openly admitted she didnt trust. Of course he needed the money first. We told him no and he left. 2 min later he calls back sayin we can follow him to the place. Stupidly she agrees and gives him the money!! Im thinkin this is way to sketchy. While were followin him he calls back n makes up a story bout how he needs another twenty bucks cuz the guy only sells in eighths or some shit. SHE GIVES IT TO HIM!!! Long story short we sat down a street for a hour. He never came back or answered his phone. Pretty sure he was a tweaker and got a half gram of some dope instead. Turns out the guy he was suppose to get the weed from was looking for him cuz he owes him 120 bucks lol.


----------



## BrokedownPalace

One time when I was still doing dope, my two awesome phone connects were out of dope for a few hours so being the sick idiot I was, decided to go cop from this younger kid I knew out on the block.  He had gotten me shit before and it was never a problem, just he was very young and a cocky mother fucker.  

Well, this time when I drove up to see him, he was with two buddies.  We start talking and he immediately whips out a pistol, shoves it in my face, SMASHES MY FOREHEAD/NOSE in with it, and takes all my money.  THen, at gunpoint, forces me out of the car and forces to get into the trunk of my car.  I go oh FUCK man, I am bleeding profusely out of my head, and now this piece of shit is locking me in my trunk.  While I was in there, he took the liberty of joy riding my car all around Newark/Irvington for like 3-4 hours..  I don't remember ho wlong it was since I was going in and out of consciousness. 

I seriously thought I was going to die.  Either bleeding to death, freezing to death, beaten to death, or get shot ocne they open the trunk.

Well after a few hours we stop again, and I hear them all get out.  They pop the trunk and give me my keys and just walk away casually.  I didn't have enough time to get out and drive towards them and murder their shitasses, since I was bleeding to death practically.  I managed to get my bearings, and drove home with my entire face covered in blood, dopesick, and broke.  I bet I musta looked nice to anyone who saw me driving heh.

If I had my knife I woulda stabbed that mother fucker in the goddamm neck that ignorant son of a bitch.

I was lucky in that I didn't die, and got my car b ack.  But they raided everything else in the car.

I HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE $45 dollars you got ouf of that whole situation COCK SUCKERS !!#!#

I'm glad I don't cop dope anymore.  Because if I ever ran into that kid again, I woulda ran him the fuck over then thrown him off the fucking Pulaski Skyway.


----------



## Damien

^ That's horrible. I would be so angry and feel so violated.


----------



## CaPoNe.

Friend of mine introduces me to this dealer and says hes straight.  So i bought some pills from him a couple times then the 3rd time dude pulls out the heat and sticks me for 250 then come to find out he robbed my friend to and my friend didnt tell me soooooooooooooo mad.


----------



## brimz

youngboi said:


> In my five years of using drugs, I have been ripped off many a times. Most are because I was young, dumb and vulnerable. I can't really say that I have learned my lesson now those five years after, but I am always watching for it now.
> 
> *SCENARIO #1*
> My buddy and me were throwning down together on a quarter-ounce of yak. We had not found ourselves a reliable connect yet, and after school on Friday, we were eager to find a dealer and get our shit. We were about 16, 17 at this time. My older sister's boyfriend, who we were very friendly with, said one of his good friends from school would help us out with it. Bad thing was my older sister and her boyfriend both had to go to work, since it was around 4PM. So we waited at her boyfriend's older sister's apartment, for the guy to show up. He pulls up with a friend of his, asks us for the money, says that he has to go on such-and-such a road to go grab it. We give him the money. Fifteen minutes later, we call him, asking him how it is going. He says he is in the man's house now, that he will be back in fifteen minutes. Fifteen minutes go by, no answer. Thirty minutes go by, no answer. Hour goes by, no answer. Call him the next day, asking what the fuck happened, after threatening him with damage to property or beating his ass. He said what happened to me was my own fault for being a stupid, and he would bring out brass knuckles and box if he had too (was 3 years my age, had a weight advantage, and knew how to fight).
> *LOST: $240*
> 
> *SCENARIO #2*
> I was 17 years old, and new to the ecstacy pill game. An older friend of mine, hooked me up with one of his buddies, to try to score us some rolls. Well, we gave him the money (stupid) first and he drove off to go get them. He told us it would take him an hour tops, the time elapsed and he wouldn't pick up our phone calls. We decided to walk to the gas station, hoping we would spot him and he didn't fuck us over. Luckily, he pulls up. He tells us that our six pills which were originally $12 a piece, had been bumped to about $15 a piece. That wasn't a problem. They were legit MDMA illas, and we were new to it, so didn't care. My friend, the same from Scenario #1, went with me to this party, where we each took one, and sold the majority. For some reason, our sixth and final pill, was in his possession. When we went back to the place we were staying at he held on to it. I worked the next afternoon, and when I came back to pick him up, he said another friend of ours; whose house he had been at, while I was at work, had "found" the pill and taken it from him. Later, come to find out he had eaten and lied.
> *LOST: 1 Green Hammer, ecstacy pill*
> 
> *SCENARIO #3*
> The same friend I have been mentioning was trying to get involved in the ecstacy game alongside me, but didn't have any cash to really work with. He was my buddy, so I floated him six or so pills at a discounted price. He brought the money back a few days later, all was fine. He asked for another six pills, this time he had money for four of them. His two friends wanted to roll for the first time, at some concert coming up. That's cool by me. He wouldnt return my calls or texts, for close to a month or six weeks after that. By then thinking that it was cool, and I had forgotten his debt to me.
> *LOST: 2 Gold Mercedes Benz, ecstacy pills*
> 
> *SCENARIO #4*
> My ecstacy supplier was dry for the moment, so I found an older kid who graduated from my school and was friends with my circle of friends, to hook me up. I fronted him the money, and he brought back 50 pills. The people that drove him to pick up the pills, who were my age and in my circle, asked if they could get a few pills at the same price I had paid for them. I said it was no problem, and we were cool. The next night, I tried scoring 30 ecstacy pills, to which they upped the price two dollars more per pill, which was utterly ridiculous. I got them to bring it down a dollar each, and afterwards the same group asked if they could get a few pills for a dollar cheaper than what they had charged me. I told them they tried charging me an extra $60 for these pills, but since I negoatied with them I got them still $30 more expensive than the last batch. Because of this there was no way I would sell them four or five pills for a dollar cheaper than what I paid for them. They got pissed and ran off. Few hours later, they called me asking me for ten pills. I met them down the street, at a school parking lot. Two were in the car, the third walked to me, flashing the money for the pills. I poured the ten pills in his hand, and he darted off. The other two in the car pretended they didn't know what was going on. The actual guy who stole the pills eventually gave me five free pills a few months later, and a few weeks after that, gave me the rest of my money to cover what he had jacked.
> *LOST: 10 Green Hearts
> GAINED: $50, 3 Blue Dolphins, 2 Orange Diamonds*
> 
> *SCENARIO #5*
> Well, word most have gotten out that I was an easy target, after the jacking of 10 pills, as stated in SCENARIO #4. This guy was around my age, and a friend of many of the same people I was friends with. For the last month, he had been my hookup for scoring some yak. One weekend, I asked him if he could get me a hold of a dozen or so ecstacy pills. He said he could. He told me what color/design they were to be, offered me a cheap price, let me come to his apartment (bad housing project) to wait while I gave him my money to go grab them also in the same apartments. A little bit later, his female roommate was worried all of the sudden, and urged me to go with her to look for him. We found him in the courtyard, in the middle, of the apartments. His hands were dirty, with mud rubbed on his white tee. His collar was a little stretched. He said he had been jacked. His and his roommates stories didn't mess too well, so I thought it was a set up. I covered the $40 my ex-girlfriend had given me to get her pills, but I showed the other friend of mine who fronted me most of the money the guy who had supposedly been jacked. The dude almost shit his pants. He til this day, 2.5 years later, apologizes for it every time I see him.
> *LOST: $40 ($120)*
> 
> *SCENARIO #6*
> It has been well over a year since I have been jacked for anything really significant (+$10), and I was feeling pretty good that that was in my younger years. A female from Chicago, had been finding me ecstacy for a good year and a half at really low prices and high quality, after the streets had been dry for nearly everyone. Her brother had also been selling me cocaine, in large amounts, for a good two months straight, before his guy had fallen off. Since I stopped messing with pills (too many piperazines!!), but needed alcohol one night I decided to call her up. She mentioned her brother wanted to buy some yak. I hooked him up with something, for a few hundred dollars. Everything straight. The next week and a half, he was trying to score some more from my guy. Anywhere from $400 to $1500 at a time, but our schedules never worked together well enough for us to meet up. The other day he asked me for around $1200 worth. I said I could give him a little less than half of that, and the rest a few hours later. He said that was fine.
> 
> I wanted to meet at his sister's apartment, since we are really tight; despite them being hardcore gang members from West Side Chicago, and me being a little white kid from the country. We met there, and her sister had already driven to stay in Chicago for the weekend. He gets in my car, and wants to handle the product, which I say not until I see money. ATTN!: all the signs were pointing to something bad was going to happen. They were backed into a parking spot, for a quick access to leave, and wanted me to let them handle the product and take it back to their car. I said "No", lets go to a house. They said they would go to the dude's friend; who wanted the shit, to his girlfriends apartment. We followed them, and ended up in some back alley at some house. My girl and me were wondering what was going on. They had taken us to one of their crack heads', they serve, house to do it there, since he was fighting with his girl. We walked in. Two older white crackheads were wandering about, at first I thought they were cops then shrugged it off. The two black guys wanted to see the product, I showed them. They asked to taste it, and I busted a half gram for them to snort and see what it was like. We negotiated prices for a second, and then things started going haywire. The brother of my close friend asked to use a lighter, to smoke a cigarette, and walked out back to the car. I was wondering why he did that since everyone inside was smoking. I follow him, since I was more familiar with him asking what was going on, by the time I get back in, the other guy had walked to the front porch to supposedly "cook up a bit in a spoon" to see what it is like. I walk out there he is gone. A whole bunch more drama. Find out the dude ran off to another house to cook it up, said it didn't cook up good enough, and didn't feel he had to pay for it. Seemed like my friend and this guy were really fighting on the phone about this shit. The crackheads made us leave their house. I said I would key the car and pop the tires of the dude who robbed me to show him whats up, my friend insisted I shouldnt. It was his cousin's car, and he was going to take it back to her (he had the keys), yet he didn't know what apartment was hers (this cousin, was dating the dude who jacked me). All in all, both of them were in on it, to jack me for my shit. I was deeply upset about it for the entire night. Thankfully, I told my dealer, and he said I shouldnt have messed with them and he will still work with me until I pay him off. Those two however, have something coming to them.  Hope there quick $200 or $300 a piece, was worth it, in the long run.
> *LOST: $400 of cocaine*



I was jus scanning the posts and i thought kin hell This guy actually lost Gold Benz thinkin you got car jacked
My mate lost a VW Golf VR6 in a drug deal gone wrong £20,000 down the swanny.


----------



## Mario_x86_64

> For safety's sake, I've found that supermarket parking lots are a somewhat decent place for drug deals to go down.



I would never even buy (certainly not ever sell) drugs in a supermarket parking lot or anywhere else that would have cameras. If something bad happens you are asking for trouble. Say if someone commits a crime and the police review CCTV and there you are buying drugs.



> ignorant and naieve to even think that you can sell if you addicted.



There are plenty of drug dealers who are also addicts, some of them aren't full blown addicts but close enough.


----------



## smackcraft

man im fucking gald im in the UK, justthe chances of being murdered over drugs in the USA is enough to put me off getting high lol

i mean i know u can die from drugs but dying from buying them and not even getting the high is mad


----------



## Damien

^ heh, well you have to remember that these are stories that stick out in people's minds. Millions of drug transactions happen daily here without incident.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

^^^then you sir are a pussy its called the ghetto and thats where the drugs and gangbangers are so thats the risk you take


not you damien


----------



## GlassAss420

fucken duh u ain't talkin to damien he'd pull out his gov-issued gun and cap those fools quick! LOL


----------



## smackcraft

nowdubnvr6 said:


> ^^^then you sir are a pussy its called the ghetto and thats where the drugs and gangbangers are so thats the risk you take
> 
> 
> not you damien



im  pussie because im glad my country isnt full of guns and the potential risk of being murderd is much lower,,,, 

your an idiot sir


----------



## nowdubnvr6

actually im pretty fucking smart and dont get my shit jacked and do dumb shit in the hood you also dont have cartels running shit over there so it comes with the territory sir you have places like that just like we do and im sure you could go get yourself shot or beat the fuck up doing something dumb just as easily as here


----------



## smackcraft

nowdubnvr6 said:


> actually im pretty fucking smart and dont get my shit jacked and do dumb shit in the hood you also dont have cartels running shit over there so it comes with the territory sir you have places like that just like we do and im sure you could go get yourself shot or beat the fuck up doing something dumb just as easily as here




everything u just said there was very contradicting yet u call ur self very smart lol 

your initial comment of calling someone a pussie because they are glad they are safer just shows your level of intelligence   

sorry but both your replies show that u are in fact just and idiot trying to troll my comment .. really get a life pal cos if you think thats smart then you really need to re educate your self


----------



## Tommyboy

Alright guys, stop derailing the thread with your arguments.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

I got robbed by some people I thought were good friends of mine, but the following story is a different one.

This one time, forever ago, I was going to buy mushrooms from this dude at a park. I meet up with him and look at the mushrooms. They looked kinda short but I knew the dude and though he'd been sketchy in the past, I had helped him out since then. Anyways, the bag of mushrooms was actually half an eighth. I paid an (above average price, sorry about that) for half an eighth of my other friends mushrooms. He had gotten them from my friend and was trying to make money for himself off a fucking eighth. I know I only got ripped off for 5$ but its the principle that counts imo, if he ripped me off for only 5, i think he would rip me off for even more if he could. He still tries to contact me every once in a while and I just press ignore 

Since then, in the last 6 months, this kid has gotten busted twice and it makes me laugh and smile. He got a ticket for yelling "420 is in 2 days from now!" at a local park, mid afternoon when all of the kids are out.

He also got popped with skates and 2 g's of bud on a seperate occasion.

This is all after him having the most colorful record of my graduating class except he dropped out a year ago so I guess not. btw, this sounds bad except that this kid was rich as hell, he had no reason to even sell, and even less to rip people off. He was in it for the lifestyle I guess, which is stupid in itself. He was by no means making any money with sales.


----------



## TheLostBoys

BrokedownPalace said:


> One time when I was still doing dope, my two awesome phone connects were out of dope for a few hours so being the sick idiot I was, decided to go cop from this younger kid I knew out on the block.  He had gotten me shit before and it was never a problem, just he was very young and a cocky mother fucker.
> 
> Well, this time when I drove up to see him, he was with two buddies.  We start talking and he immediately whips out a pistol, shoves it in my face, SMASHES MY FOREHEAD/NOSE in with it, and takes all my money.  THen, at gunpoint, forces me out of the car and forces to get into the trunk of my car.  I go oh FUCK man, I am bleeding profusely out of my head, and now this piece of shit is locking me in my trunk.  While I was in there, he took the liberty of joy riding my car all around Newark/Irvington for like 3-4 hours..  I don't remember ho wlong it was since I was going in and out of consciousness.
> 
> I seriously thought I was going to die.  Either bleeding to death, freezing to death, beaten to death, or get shot ocne they open the trunk.
> 
> Well after a few hours we stop again, and I hear them all get out.  They pop the trunk and give me my keys and just walk away casually.  I didn't have enough time to get out and drive towards them and murder their shitasses, since I was bleeding to death practically.  I managed to get my bearings, and drove home with my entire face covered in blood, dopesick, and broke.  I bet I musta looked nice to anyone who saw me driving heh.
> 
> If I had my knife I woulda stabbed that mother fucker in the goddamm neck that ignorant son of a bitch.
> 
> I was lucky in that I didn't die, and got my car b ack.  But they raided everything else in the car.
> 
> I HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE $45 dollars you got ouf of that whole situation COCK SUCKERS !!#!#
> 
> I'm glad I don't cop dope anymore.  Because if I ever ran into that kid again, I woulda ran him the fuck over then thrown him off the fucking Pulaski Skyway.





Probably the only reason he did all that to you is he had his friends with him & he wanted to show them how hard he was. If he was by himself, he might not have done that.


----------



## TheLostBoys

Limesmoke said:


> A pretty decent friend of mine did an all-time low to me. This guy has helped me out and given me weed plants and helped me grow and i also sold to him. he often bought in pretty large quantities. I've fronted him a couple times and he was real flaky about getting back to me. He'd ignore my calls for days on end sometimes, and not get back to me but I had never been stolen from up until this point.
> 
> He comes into my house, brings me an array of mushrooms to choose from, and dishes out this altoids container and he's like...
> 
> "I want you to try this DMT, right here, right now, right in front of me. Someone who knows their deem will be able to tell if this is legit." So i was like ok, and loaded it up in this bubbler (a semi dry bubbler, just enough for it to sit ontop of the surface of water.) and hit it twice, noted that it was definitely legit, and when he wasnt paying attention, gradually hid the bubbler to save for later (;
> 
> anyways, i didnt trust this guy to front at all. I wouldn't have fronted him anything.. but he said that the people he was going to sell them with were right down the street... and he was like, "ill put down like all the money i have in my wallet" (which was like 120 out of 400$) and i was definitely reallly sketchy about him the whole time ever stepping foot outside of my house without me. So...
> 
> We chill and smoke weed a little while longer when someone called him asking for forty more apparently... -.- so he turns to his girlfriend who offers me like all the money in HER wallet which was like less than before and i go and get forty more. Now the guy has eighty of my pills (that's $800 total) and im paranoid about him the whole time. _I've got that gut feeling that I'm about to get jacked, and he's still in my house, trying to play buddy-buddy with me._
> 
> 
> I can't believe he'd lie to me like this, but he did. And heed my warning fellow BLers people WILL do shit like this to you. Never front unless its a really good trusted friend and there's honest _love_ between the two of you. I know which of my friends I can trust and love. The ones i'm not sure about i'm not around much..
> 
> 
> Here's where he got me: *He told me that he was going to go outside, and sell them, and get me my money, and that his customers were parked right up the street.  *Everything in my gut says "go with him" but for some reason, (it was long ago) i didn't... *Then the asshole proceeds to walk out of my house, and as i waited longer and longer for him to comeback, the motherfucker was nowhere to be found.*
> 
> I tried multiple times to text and call him like, man, come on please don't do this to me and after most of them being ignored he finally texts back like "come on girl u have my stash"
> 
> he just kept.... avoiding me and then eventually stopped replying all together. I used to know where he lived before he got evicted, and then right after i found out the location of his new home, he moved again, right after this... idk how someone couldbe so heartless. The small amount of cash I did have for the deal i had to pay MY connect for the lost pills... and even some out of my wallet. _I also can't believe his girlfriend let him do it.... I really thought these people were my friends.... It makes me wonder if they'd been planning to jack me for awhile..and just pretending to be my friend.._
> 
> Moral of my story: Always go with your gut, and know who your friends are. Also, take extreme caution who you front to. (I'm not gonna say don't front because if you TRULY TRULY trust someone (you know who I'm talking about), by all means, if they're in a bad situation, and need a front, front em. After dealing with opiates for quite some time, I know what a W/D is like, and i like being the one to help them with their W/Ds, (while at the same time making it worse, but everyone has the freedom of choice)





In your life time, you will be lucky to have 2 to 3 great friends. Everyone else is an acquaintance & no matter what someones says about fronting, business is business. Nothing wrong with fronting but you should know what you're getting into when doing it.


----------



## captainballs

Recently we had to do a deal with someone who I didn't know, but was allegedly a friend of this girl I had recently become friends with. So she's an awesome chick, very generous, and broke out a hundred bucks for us all to go buy pills with. She was so cool that she was going to give me at least 20 bucks worth of stuff just for driving her. So we go pick up this guy, who is going to take us to the guy with the pills. The guy is in the back seat, doesn't seem shady or like a junkie or anyone who would rip us off at all. We're making conversation and shit, and everything seem cool, you know?

So we arrive at the apartment where this guy is going to go in and allegedly grab the pills, for which he was going to be rewarded of course by my generous friend. We park, he gets out with her money, and he strolls into the apartment complex. And we wait. And wait. 10 minutes later we call. No response. 20 minutes later same thing. After 30 minutes I pretty much knew what had went down but had a hard time convincing my friend that she just got jacked, so we waited a total of one hour before we drove off. he went somewhere in the middle of the complex and we weren't about to go knocking on doors in what seemed like a nice complex, so we left and her money was of course lost forever.

So I get to thinking to myself, "what kind of loser does this?" Does he see the nice car and automatically assume that it's okay to steal from us? I mean, this guy had a gold Jesus necklace and some of those outrageously priced new "hood" fashion graphic clothes. Isn't he passed the point of acting like a fucking animal if he can afford to spend money on all of that bullshit? If he keeps acting like an animal, one day he's going to run into someone who treats him like an animal, does a minimal amount of research to find out where his 30 year old ass stays, and take that stack of money he's saving to buy his dirty ass children a life. 

If I was just a little more desperate that I am right now, and it was my money, I would knock all the windows out of his house, wait until he busted his ass at his manual labor job to pay to get them fixed, break them again, rinse and repeat until his whole family's life was fucked up.


----------



## maybeimamazing

to capt. balls:  that was funny, but so true!  i've been rippd off a few times, ususally by ppl i've thought were somewhat  "friends."  some might say there's no such thing as an honest drug addict.  or a junkie with a conscience.  they're only looking out for themselves, and truth be told, they can't help it, esp. when they need a fix.  
my drugs of choice were always at the pharmacy, and as long as you didn't offer up a bum check or stolen credit card, they handed out the goods, and all was groovy'cool...
i've always believed in karma, and we create what happens to us.  it's interesting  b/c   i used to do a  lot of dishonest things, and funny thing, bad things were always just "happening " to me, and i had no idea why.
a chick i used to use with screwed me over real bad, even called my mother and told her verything i'd been up to.  she was just a jealous person, and wanted everything you had in addition to what she had.  well the shit she pulled resulted in me almost having my daughter taken away from me.  (and i'm actually a really good mom!)  i wanted to get her back SO bad, it drove me nuts.  but i didn't retaliate.  few monthe went by.  then i read on the front page of the paper of her death.   she'd been shot in the face by her boyfriend while they had been on a 4 day binge shooting meth and all kinds of other stuff.  to my amazement. this didn't make me happy or feel that i' gotten "even."  so, it's not up to us to set the record straight.  there's a bigger power  at work.  in the end  i guess we all get what we deserve....sad, however...


----------



## molly897

paid <no prices> for 4 grams of "good coke" and some footballs.. got a bag of 10% coke, 90% baby powder. we knew she cut it cause she sold quarters of weed for <snip> and had a baby

bitch


----------



## whataboutheforests

I didn't exactly get robbed in this story but whatever im bored and this is the best I got.  

So last summer me and my friend can't find any weed and we really need to get high.  My friend mentions this sketchy black dude that lived in a really bad part of town that I didn't know but he had met once.  He hits him up and the dude tells us hes got weed.  So we drive over to this sketchy part of town and on the way he hits us up and asks to get him 3 swishers and he'll pay us back when we get there.  We get there, he takes the swishers without paying us, then makes us wait for 30 minutes in his garage for the weed.  He finally gives me a shitty 10 sack when I asked for a dub.  I don't really want to say anything because we're in the hood and this dude is like a straight big ass black gangsta.  

He asks if we want to match on a blunt and I really just wanted to get out of there and smoke but for some reason I agreed.  Turns out he didn't even have match and 3 of his friends come over so I smoke them all out, get to hit the blunt like once, and have used pretty much all of my skimped sack.  I was pretty pissed at thsi point and i'm about to leave, and some other random black dude asks me to give him a ride back to my area and then back and he'll pay for my gas and smoke us out a fat blunt.

I drive these dudes all the way across town,the stop at jack n the box for them and drive them back home.  Dude doesn't pay for my gas and when we get back the other dude tells us he can't get any more weed  and dips.  My friend was heated at this point and got into an argument with the big ass black dude and he was about to fight my homie.  Like seriously beat the shit out of him.  I managed to talk our way out of it and drove home pissed off that I just paid 20 bucks, didn't get high, and drove some random ass fools around town for free.  

I hate shady ass people like that.  FUck getting ripped off.


----------



## gmonkeyq

I was going to buy an eight ball one night from a trusted source who i had bought from at least a dozen times before. I got home and opened the bag, the mother fucker sold me flour. So i filled up his voice mail completely with biscuit and pillsbury doughboy jokes. Never heard from him again, what a bastard.


----------



## shahab6

So at 2am am supposed to meet this guy to get $200 worth of Percocet, over the phone
 he was acting very weird, and when I met him he wanted to meet in this very dark place, but then the cops passed by and we left, so we go to 7/11.
we switch, i really didn't think he would give me fake pill,
so  five minutes later I found out it's fake. I  text him wtf , so he calls me a junkie and says u got ripped of with hahah, and you should have been on top of your game. I got really mad, 

So i told him ill find you, and his like am gone to vegas,and if u ever find me,  I have  bullet with ur name on it. 

anyway 5 days later I found out where he lives,  I go to his apartment with my knive, i see his car, but i couldn't get into his house, i hanged around few hours waiting for him, got tired so i just slashed his tires. 

Next  day I text him told him bring me my money, or more consequences.  He denies I found him.
2 weeks later  I find out  where he works, but decided its not worth it. instead I called his work and told them is Carlo there, and there like his out till tomorrow, am like can u leave him a message, there like ok  i said "tell carlo I know where he works now, one of these nights I will visit him" 

But he did changed his phone number, so i guess he got scared. And  his gf told me to leave him alone. That its done already and i should forget about it. They really didn't think ill found them.
  lol


----------



## brimz

TheLostBoys said:


> In your life time, you will be lucky to have 2 to 3 great friends. Everyone else is an acquaintance & no matter what someones says about fronting, business is business. Nothing wrong with fronting but you should know what you're getting into when doing it.



This is so True , i recently lost one of my true freinds and it was almost like losing a family member.
It makes me laugh when folk have like 1000 freinds on Facebook or whatever , how many of those people have really got their back .
Also with real freinds it doesn't matter if u might not see them for a while cos if they are real it will be just the same every time u come round.


----------



## DroneLore

I got bunk acid one time, it was supposed to be five hits but I'm pretty sure it was just the corner of an index card. At the time I was too chicken shit to say anything lol I'm a pussy. Same kid sold me a quarter of this herb that looked really good but tasted like fucking dryer sheets, apparently it got sprayed. Wouldn't give me my money back but I wound up puttin it off on someone else.


----------



## citizen cained

me and 3 mates were promised a gram of MDMA from some stereotypical looking "drug dealer" told my mate (one with the money) to follow him, he went alone as we were told to stay there (alarm bells started ringing but my mate is a big guy and can defend himself very well) 

15 mins later we try calling my mate as i didn't hear anything from him, didn't answer so we started to get worried and went off looking for him, eventually he answered his phone saying he had a blade pulled on him, i asked if he was ok (and if he got the MD lol) he said he was fine but that he lost the money, i asked what happened and my mate said "he took me down a dark ally and told me we were being followed, i didn't believe him so asked for the money or MD now, he turned round and showed me a blade so i panicked and punched him in the face, he fell to the ground and i ran off" 

we paused then were in creases laughing, i said "you punched him?!? he pulled a fucking blade on you and you punch him, fuck me i knew you were hard but...jesus" he just said "i thought i was gonna die so i thought to myself, i aint going quietly so smacked him in the face"


i feel kinda sorry for the robber, he was quite small and my friend can throw one hell of a punch so i don't think his face was looking too hot the day after


----------



## RingleDingle

I once got mugged abroad when I was young and stupid.

Fucked up thing about it was these dudes actually gave me some hash during the mugging. 

one of them was punching my pal in the face but we managed to calm the situation down and my and my pals gave them about $20 each to go away and they gave me a big lump of hash.

I never understood why, maybe they were trying to stop us going to the police or make out it was a drug deal?

or maybe this one guy just felt bad and was trying to salve his conscience.

dunno.

I put the hash in my wallet, forgot about it (I was drunk as fuck) and then carried it across multiple borders before remembering it was there a few months later. oops.


----------



## hopeydopey

Got ripped off a bit when I moved.  Worst was when it's a "friend".  Unfortunately, I'm still not the most street-smart person, but I definitely stay away from the more shady characters (if I can).  I like to have a few really close, reliable connections and then some back-ups just in case


----------



## Sweet P

Only a few times. Last time I got burned was when I gave a guy $300 for some gear, and I never heard from him again. But that was a couple of years ago. But now I have trusted contacts who I know wouldn't rip me off. And I think they realise that there would be some heavy repercussions if they ever did!


----------



## alwaysblazed

Haven't got burned yet.  Not letting anyone fuck around with me.  Give me the shit or no money.  Better not be short or no money.  Not the real thing I'm going to find you and break one or a few of your limbs.


----------



## ollieideal

i told the folk to pull up at a certain place i said hold my phone a duff one i said give me the cash n i walked off round the corner thru a lane to my missus waiting in her car i think i had a bout a £100 quid,but we learn from mistakes they were regulars and i made frequent cash off em ,just that particular day i was fiending and the profits wasnt gonna be enuff, so i scudded em or robbed em, ive been scudded n had over,but if one does deal the key is to be the best middles man an never hold product but know how to get it at a good price n quote up front the real cost nsa y iw ont x amount for doing this plus s ome of the product.i'd imagine that would be ebst being as i niether do drugs or deal nowadays i work 9-7 n am happy to do so.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

shahab6 said:


> So at 2am am supposed to meet this guy to get $200 worth of Percocet, over the phone
> he was acting very weird, and when I met him he wanted to meet in this very dark place, but then the cops passed by and we left, so we go to 7/11.
> we switch, i really didn't think he would give me fake pill,
> so  five minutes later I found out it's fake. I  text him wtf , so he calls me a junkie and says u got ripped of with hahah, and you should have been on top of your game. I got really mad,
> 
> So i told him ill find you, and his like am gone to vegas,and if u ever find me,  I have  bullet with ur name on it.
> 
> anyway 5 days later I found out where he lives,  I go to his apartment with my knive, i see his car, but i couldn't get into his house, i hanged around few hours waiting for him, got tired so i just slashed his tires.
> 
> Next  day I text him told him bring me my money, or more consequences.  He denies I found him.
> 2 weeks later  I find out  where he works, but decided its not worth it. instead I called his work and told them is Carlo there, and there like his out till tomorrow, am like can u leave him a message, there like ok  i said "tell carlo I know where he works now, one of these nights I will visit him"
> 
> But he did changed his phone number, so i guess he got scared. And  his gf told me to leave him alone. That its done already and i should forget about it. They really didn't think ill found them.
> lol



His _girlfriend_ told you to leave him alone?  What a whimp, leaving the woman to do such a thing.  8) hahahaha.


----------



## verso

I came real close, _real close_ to getting burned not too long ago. I hate having to cop, so I used to give my friends money and then throw them a couple of bags whenever they were making the trip. It was an all right system, but I knew that the kid whose dealer we went through was a total sketch-ball and would probably try beating me.

Not surprisingly, he "lost" my bundle somewhere in the car after going over a bump and dropping it. Yeah, that's what he said. We all but stripped the kid naked right there in the parking lot. We eventually found the bundle tucked behind the plastic door panel. It was an incredible sight, my girlfriend jumping out of the car and holding up what I now call "the magic bundle." Yeah, dropped it my ass...


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Ive been burned a few times but not for anything more than like $200. I was selling bud back in like 08 and I had this dude come over that i've known for about 5 years and he said let me get a half O and so i give it to him he says ive got the money in the car and he speeds off so i proceed to show up at his mom's house with some sort of "weapon" that i want mention and his mom hands me the $200 for the half O and then goes and whoops his ass and he was 20 at the time lol.  

Another guy i know robbed a big time dealer in this town for about 5 lbs of dank bud and about 3 weeks later his car  gets blown up in front of his house. That shit was hillarious and made the news.


----------



## Warped Reality

Once.
But now I got my baby on me whenever I go to get anything from anyone (because all of the drug dealers live in a SHIT part of town), so hah the jokes really on them if they try to burn me.


----------



## Sweet P

^ You take your baby with you to drug deals? What kind of parent are you?


----------



## ONandOFF777

Baby Eagle!!!  I’m thinking it’s the .45 with the parabolic barrel?

Nice little gun, and slick looking too!!!

Maybe I am wrong…hope not…cause that’s better than a child.


----------



## Warped Reality

ONandOFF777 said:


> Baby Eagle!!!  I’m thinking it’s the .45 with the parabolic barrel?
> 
> Nice little gun, and slick looking too!!!
> 
> Maybe I am wrong…hope not…cause that’s better than a child.



Even better, the Wilson ULC .45 ACP


----------



## rival

many times.  when i was much younger got handed a 50p coin wrapped in clingfilm as 'coke'. of course the money was snatched from my hand.
also bought 2g of sugar once, told by an acquaintance that it was mephedrone. of course by the time the wrap was opened it was too late

the way to look back at it is every time ya get a little smarter (maybe)


----------



## Warped Reality

alwaysblazed said:


> Haven't got burned yet.  Not letting anyone fuck around with me.  Give me the shit or no money.  Better not be short or no money.  Not the real thing I'm going to find you and break one or a few of your limbs.



That's what I'm sayin once I was picking up 2oz's and it seriously looked like 1, maybe even less, so I told him to weigh it up and he refused and said "if you're gonna waste my time get the fuck out" however he already had my money so I said give me a sec, went to my car, got the tire iron, went up to him and forced him to weigh it up. turns out it was 2oz.


----------



## The Rock Monster

Once i got burned for $25. And today for $10 lol. Happens when im desperate.


----------



## Doctor X

Never. 
A couple of times people tried but I tracked them down and politely explained that what they had done was rude and they paid me back..


----------



## SkagKush

Warped Reality said:


> That's what I'm sayin once I was picking up 2oz's and it seriously looked like 1, maybe even less, so I told him to weigh it up and he refused and said "if you're gonna waste my time get the fuck out" however he already had my money so I said give me a sec, went to my car, got the tire iron, went up to him and forced him to weigh it up. turns out it was 2oz.



haha.....rough......

you apologize?


----------



## alwaysblazed

Warped Reality said:


> That's what I'm sayin once I was picking up 2oz's and it seriously looked like 1, maybe even less, so I told him to weigh it up and he refused and said "if you're gonna waste my time get the fuck out" however he already had my money so I said give me a sec, went to my car, got the tire iron, went up to him and forced him to weigh it up. turns out it was 2oz.



Haha that's awesome shit right there.  Yeah I pulled out weapons on some dealers I didn't really know who tried to fuck me over..  And I always make them weigh if it seems short.  Also one time I was with my friend and a guy was trying to rob us cause he knew we had a shit load of drugs..my friend just starts punching himself in the face and then stops and goes now its your turn (this kid is crazy lol but probably part of the reason we are friends).  So anyways the dude gets freaked and leaves probably because I pulled out a knife on him as well the sad thing is he had his hand in his hoodie like he had a gun, we were like pull it out then you pussy... Crazy ass times for sure.


----------



## TheLostBoys

Warped Reality said:


> That's what I'm sayin once I was picking up 2oz's and it seriously looked like 1, maybe even less, so I told him to weigh it up and he refused and said "if you're gonna waste my time get the fuck out" however he already had my money so I said give me a sec, went to my car, got the tire iron, went up to him and forced him to weigh it up. turns out it was 2oz.






Im surprised this guy will ever do business with you again......


----------



## fantom13

the game sucks...  like about 3 times.  actually last weekend got 4 empty bags of H...  was so freaking pissed cuz that was the first time hitting the streets in about 7 years.


----------



## Kenfitamine

This reminds me of when I was 19 (long time ago) someone in the street asked me if I wanted to buy a bit of weed for £20. Why not I thought - we'll the usual I'll be back in a minute happened and I knew straight away I'd been ripped off. Not that bothered, it was only £20, but at work on Monday I was pulled aside by my supervisor. At the time I was a filing clerk for Customs & Excise and he said if I must do things like that it was probably best not to do it outside work in full view of the CCTVs. Not the brightest of ideas lol


----------



## Kenfitamine

PGTips said:


> DK Skinny Gee is an old BL member who made claims of exageratted proportions and was generally a lying arse. Do a search for his name and you'll find some cracking threads.



Thanks for the tip - just read a few of them what a laugh I'm gonna enjoy reading more 

EDIT - glad he's not around any more - it was funny at first but it must have been pretty annoying having someone hi-jacking all the threads and turning them into arguments!


----------



## PinezPeakZ

VicVega12 said:


> This just happened recently:
> 
> A few days ago I got a bundle of dope from one of my main trusted guys.  I get home, check it out and its either fake or extremely weak.  I call the guy back, he doesn't answer so I decide to get more since I'm still sick and need something.  I go to my other main dealer and tell him about it since he knows the other guy and he tells me that the guy has been locked up for a month.  While I was surprised to hear this I believed him because before when I had got the bundle one of the runners came to my car, not the main guy so it was totally plausable.  So here I am stuck with some garbage dope and am almost out of money.  So I ask one of my friends if he wants any bags and he says yeah so I sell him the rest of the bundle for about $20 more than I paid for it.  All in all I got most of my money back. %)



What a bitch made nigga. You get robbed so you try to pull the same shit on a "friend" instead of dealing with the people that robbed you.


----------



## mairebjar

Just the usual ''I'll be RIGHT back!'' stint. 

Though I've also gotten a lot who surprisingly come through for it. 

I need a bigass dog or something. Most people look at me as a strung-out white girl. What am I actually gonna do if a guy built like Shaq fucks me over? I walk away in defeat.


----------



## ech0s85

PinezPeakZ said:


> What a bitch made nigga. You get robbed so you try to pull the same shit on a "friend" instead of dealing with the people that robbed you.



for real.

that shits way worse.


----------



## shahab6

Captain.Heroin said:


> His _girlfriend_ told you to leave him alone?  What a whimp, leaving the woman to do such a thing.  8) hahahaha.



seriously, 
I should of told her to bring my money.. 
I was so mad.. I even give this guy all my pills.
I was pissed because this guy had my drugs, and my last drug money for the week.

but whatever, it could of  ended a lot  worse..
at that time I was so angry  I could've done anything..


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I mentally unhinged the last motherfuckers who robbed me.


Me and my girl had been doing heroin for a while (I was on Suboxone and went on and off, but my girl was in a full blown addiction with no help), and we relied on some friends to run up to the city for us (I can't go up there because I know too many people from legit things, shit WILL get back to my family if I am seen by the wrong person in just about every good hood that has H). I had known these people since elementary school, and thought we were good friends.

But over time, the bags started getting shorter, and sometimes ended up missing, leaving my girl sick. Motherfuckers always had a story. I would never had bought it if I didn't know them so well, but I just didn't think they would rip me off.

But the next time they ripped my girl off (I was clean at the time, but nobody rips my girl off, nobody) they said they got arrested. Of course, I looked that shit up online at the Clerk of Courts and there was no record of arrest. It had happened too many times, and I was sure those motherfuckers ripped my girl off, leaving her sick as hell.

So I acted like it was OK, because one of them was a girl and I cannot reasonably bring myself to hit a girl. On top of that, the boy was a total bitch and the girl was the one who was liable to stab a motherfucker.

So, I had a friend deliver them 2 bags of heroin with about 20mg of 2c-e per bag in that motherfucker, and those folks mainlined it. Nobody died (thank god), but they were fucked up for a while after that. One of my favorite stories.


----------



## shahab6

PinezPeakZ said:


> What a bitch made nigga. You get robbed so you try to pull the same shit on a "friend" instead of dealing with the people that robbed you.



seriously..


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

PinezPeakZ said:


> What a bitch made nigga. You get robbed so you try to pull the same shit on a "friend" instead of dealing with the people that robbed you.



I agree. One of the reasons I went so harsh on the last motherfuckers who ripped me off (or rather my girlfriend, I wasn't involved in the deal where it all clicked) was because I abide by a code that you never, ever ever ever ever leave a junkie dope sick and out of cash. Knowing how it feels to be sick, the utter torment and pain, and leaving somebody in that same situation just so you can bust a better nut than the one you had before is fucking shameless. 

If this motherfucker were my friend, I could guarantee a trip to the psych ward coming in his next shot.

I was going to say in my last post, instead of 2c-e I originally was going to put naloxone or buprenorphine in their shot instead, and throw them into precipitated withdrawal, but that shit is hard to find in a pure form. I also knew 2c-e had a very high melting point and wouldn't be lost in the cook.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

3 said:


> I agree. One of the reasons I went so harsh on the last motherfuckers who ripped me off (or rather my girlfriend, I wasn't involved in the deal where it all clicked) was because I abide by a code that you never, ever ever ever ever leave a junkie dope sick and out of cash. Knowing how it feels to be sick, the utter torment and pain, and leaving somebody in that same situation just so you can bust a better nut than the one you had before is fucking shameless.
> 
> If this motherfucker were my friend, I could guarantee a trip to the psych ward coming in his next shot.
> 
> I was going to say in my last post, instead of 2c-e I originally was going to put naloxone or buprenorphine in their shot instead, and throw them into precipitated withdrawal, but that shit is hard to find in a pure form. I also knew 2c-e had a very high melting point and wouldn't be lost in the cook.





good choice/story, and I bet they learned their lesson lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Warped Reality said:


> That's what I'm sayin once I was picking up 2oz's and it seriously looked like 1, maybe even less, so I told him to weigh it up and he refused and said "if you're gonna waste my time get the fuck out" however he already had my money so I said give me a sec, went to my car, got the tire iron, went up to him and forced him to weigh it up. turns out it was 2oz.



haha, fuck.  there's a distinguishable difference between 1 and 2 oz's:D

did your dude tell you to lose his number after that?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> good choice/story, and I bet they learned their lesson lol



Oh yes they did. So did a lot of other people. It's some sick shit to put high doses of hallucinogens in a motherfuckers heroin (especially when they shoot), and it is clever as hell to find a way to get it to them without them knowing it was me before it was too late for them. If they knew it came through me, they might have thought something was up.

I have many of these stories, but that is the only one I'm willing to share. I hate getting ripped off. And I would much rather get pay pack than paid back. If somebody rips me off, that shit stays in my head and I just can't let it go. I try, but the anger lingers and lingers and lingers. If I don't do something to get even, I don't have piece of mind. And peace of mind is everything to me. 

I have people on my shitlist who ripped me off in high school. Sometimes I meet up with them and scratch them off my list when I see how shitty life has treated them, but there are quite a few people who have some sick shit coming to them and don't even remember who the fuck I am. I'm just waiting for a reunion.

Anybody who reads this thread should remember my words. Never underestimate anybody, and never think the case is closed because time has passed. If you rip somebody off, they will remember that shit. Dumbest thing you can possibly do in the drug world.


----------



## xtc123

3 said:


> Oh yes they did. So did a lot of other people. It's some sick shit to put high doses of hallucinogens in a motherfuckers heroin (especially when they shoot), and it is clever as hell to find a way to get it to them without them knowing it was me before it was too late for them. If they knew it came through me, they might have thought something was up.
> 
> I have many of these stories, but that is the only one I'm willing to share. I hate getting ripped off. And I would much rather get pay pack than paid back. If somebody rips me off, that shit stays in my head and I just can't let it go. I try, but the anger lingers and lingers and lingers. If I don't do something to get even, I don't have piece of mind. And peace of mind is everything to me.
> 
> I have people on my shitlist who ripped me off in high school. Sometimes I meet up with them and scratch them off my list when I see how shitty life has treated them, but there are quite a few people who have some sick shit coming to them and don't even remember who the fuck I am. I'm just waiting for a reunion.
> 
> Anybody who reads this thread should remember my words. Never underestimate anybody, and never think the case is closed because time has passed. If you rip somebody off, they will remember that shit. Dumbest thing you can possibly do in the drug world.



QFT ^

i know exactly what you mean man, never forget, never forgive.


----------



## lozgod

PinezPeakZ said:


> What a bitch made nigga. You get robbed so you try to pull the same shit on a "friend" instead of dealing with the people that robbed you.



I was gonna say the same thing. Some friend. If that's what you do to your friends then how do you treat your enemies? Piece of shit.


----------



## ONandOFF777

Warped Reality said:


> Even better, the Wilson ULC .45 ACP



Looks like a nice piece!  Just wondering but do you have a Conceal and Carry or are you just packin cause you need to?

If I didn’t spend so much money on other “shit” I would get myself a CZ 275 RAMI or that Baby Eagle I was talking about.  Only reason I like the Eagle is that a buddy of mine got one at a show and I really liked how it felt.  To me that is one of the most important things about a pistol is how it feels in your hands.  If you’re not comfortable with it how are you going to be able to pull the trigger when it need pullin?

OT…sorry


----------



## comatoserct

When it comes to heroin, friendship doesn't go very far in the scene. That drug will make people do anything they can to get a fix. Stealing money, stealing/shorting bags, lying, living like animals. Tears apart friendships and makes you trust no one (except significant others and family, and even then, some of those people will turn into ones you cannot trust)


----------



## lozgod

comatoserct said:


> When it comes to heroin, friendship doesn't go very far in the scene. That drug will make people do anything they can to get a fix. Stealing money, stealing/shorting bags, lying, living like animals. Tears apart friendships and makes you trust no one (except significant others and family, and even then, some of those people will turn into ones you cannot trust)



Yeah. You will lose friends since birth over $20-$30. Heroin is the worst drug there is in one sense. If it were legalized or decriminalized and didn't have all the dirt that comes with using/copping/selling it then it wouldn't be so bad. It's great for social anxiety, depression, motivation, a lot of things.


----------



## Herbal~Jah

lozgod said:


> Yeah. You will lose friends since birth over $20-$30. Heroin is the worst drug there is in one sense. If it were legalized or decriminalized and didn't have all the dirt that comes with using/copping/selling it then it wouldn't be so bad. It's great for social anxiety, depression, motivation, a lot of things.



w0rd.... I always said Heroin is the most selfish drug there is.


----------



## hustlababy09

(This was a few years ago.) I was really sick all day one day and couldn't get money until late at night. I "borrowed" my grandpa's car and went to the spot at like 1 AM. There was a group of guys there, not the normal guys but there was like 4 of them standing on the corner. (I had been told countless times it was a 24/7 spot...although now I've learned they all say that.) I told them I needed 7 blows. The guy said OK hold on, ran to get what I THOUGHT was the blows, came back and put a gun to my head and told me to give him all of my money. If there wouldn't have been other people in the car, I probably would've just drove off with my money in hand but I didn't want to get anyone else hurt so I just gave it up. I used to go into the projects in the middle of the night and never got ripped off so I was naive and assumed that that would be the case with the street dealers too... I don't go out there at night anymore unless it's someone I know and I call them first. I learned my lesson.


----------



## maxalfie

*Wankers*

I guess that anyone who has spent any length of time in the drug world has either at one time been robbed or ripped off somehow.
The only thing that we can all do is look out for each other and always expect the worse that way you should lessen your chances of being ripped off again.
Such a shame that there are so many wankers in the drug game.


----------



## SolverT

This is a story from a while back when I used to sell weed, it's about someone robbing themselves not me getting robbed.

There was this guy who always used to beg for credit, everytime I would always tell him no.

This one time he was coming up to me and begging as usual for me to give him a ten(1.4G) on tick, I was telling him to fuck off then he said I could hold onto his gold chain and I'd have the money tomorrow I said fuck it I'll do you a five(0.6G) but if I ain't got the money tomorrow I'm selling your chain.

Waited two weeks and never saw him(usually saw him everyday) so I sold his chain for £130 

He came up about two months later said he had my £5 and could have his chain back and have another five on credit, I just laughed at him and walked off


----------



## Nimrod4154

Got robbed for an oz of some dank last week. Some black kid I know thru friends wanted it. Met him, he weighed it, smelt it, got out of the car and ran. I am not racist, but that is the definition of the n word.


----------



## Gannicus

SolverT said:


> This is a story from a while back when I used to sell weed, it's about someone robbing themselves not me getting robbed.
> 
> There was this guy who always used to beg for credit, everytime I would always tell him no.
> 
> This one time he was coming up to me and begging as usual for me to give him a ten(1.4G) on tick, I was telling him to fuck off then he said I could hold onto his gold chain and I'd have the money tomorrow I said fuck it I'll do you a five(0.6G) but if I ain't got the money tomorrow I'm selling your chain.
> 
> Waited two weeks and never saw him(usually saw him everyday) so I sold his chain for £130
> 
> He came up about two months later said he had my £5 and could have his chain back and have another five on credit, I just laughed at him and walked off



Ethically speaking, you should have given him 125 back.  Taking that extra profit is a shitty thing to do to a person who needs it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Kenfitamine said:


> This reminds me of when I was 19 (long time ago) someone in the street asked me if I wanted to buy a bit of weed for £20. Why not I thought - we'll the usual I'll be back in a minute happened and I knew straight away I'd been ripped off. Not that bothered, it was only £20, but at work on Monday I was pulled aside by my supervisor. At the time I was a filing clerk for Customs & Excise and he said if I must do things like that it was probably best not to do it outside work in full view of the CCTVs. Not the brightest of ideas lol



LOL!  at least he was cool about knowing what you were up to.  sucks you got ripped though.


----------



## Opaner

I live in philly (south suburbs) about a year or so ago when I was into pot. I went to re-up from a guy my buddy was supposedly "cool" with. Turns out he wasn't as "cool" as he thought. It was a dead end street with no streetlights or anythingrun down houses and what not. Me being a little street smart knows never to park your car facing the dead end portion of the road, so I turned my car around so if something did happen I wouldn't have to turn around. The kid was draw-boxing like crazy and took like 20 mins so my buddy texted him telling the guy he was slow as shit. Next thing you know we see the guy coming out of an alley pulls up to my passenger side door where my buddy was sitting. Pulls out a 9mm handgun and points it in the kids face.

I thankfully left my car on, and had put the car in neutral with the e-brake on, just in case shit went down. Next thing I know the kids telling us to give him all of our phones, wallets, and what not. See a few days before that I bought an Iphone4 and was not trying to have some punk ass kid take it. So the kid with the gun was getting pretty agitated at this point, I was watching him pretty hard. I had seen him lower his gun just below the window kind of near the door handle. I pop down the e-brake through the car into drive and put the petal to the metal. BOOM BOOM BOOM!!! I look in the rear view mirror and see him firing off 3 rounds at my car. Thankfully the kid couldn't hit a goddamn side of a trashcan if he was standing 2 goddamn feet in front of it. And what gets me, and the reason I kind of went along with the deal. Was because I was only buying an ounce of weed. Someone had the audacity to fire at me for 100$ worth of weed.

Just a word from the wise people....never listen to a moron friend. It might cost you...


----------



## Jabberwocky

jesus christ, that's crazy!  to have the intent of putting a bullet in someone for $100...

i'm glad you and your friends are still alive.


----------



## Opaner

disposition said:


> jesus christ, that's crazy!  to have the intent of putting a bullet in someone for $100...
> 
> i'm glad you and your friends are still alive.



Thank you thank you thank you. Yes that was the moment in my life that kicked me in my ass, asking myself how stupid could you get?


----------



## EndlessSummer

I haven't...yet.

I'm a paranoid person though by default so if anyone tries anything with me, I'm ready to wail on them.

Although everyone knows each other around here indirectly so it doesn't happen often. Also I'm a good customer and tip well so that tends to make people not want to rob you. It doesn't usually make sense to rob people unless you have no drugs to offer in the first place. Word of mouth is everything on the scene.


----------



## Opaner

EndlessSummer said:


> I haven't...yet.
> 
> I'm a paranoid person though by default so if anyone tries anything with me, I'm ready to wail on them.
> 
> Although everyone knows each other around here indirectly so it doesn't happen often. Also I'm a good customer and tip well so that tends to make people not want to rob you. It doesn't usually make sense to rob people unless you have no drugs to offer in the first place. Word of mouth is everything on the scene.



Yeah I have certain people I get from all the time. It doesn't hurt to tip them once in a while, it makes for good karma. I do it because if I don't have money that day they will front it until I can get it. Tipping goes a long way, but dont just tip anyone. Thats retarded..


----------



## EndlessSummer

Opaner said:


> Yeah I have certain people I get from all the time. It doesn't hurt to tip them once in a while, it makes for good karma. I do it because if I don't have money that day they will front it until I can get it. Tipping goes a long way, but dont just tip anyone. Thats retarded..



Where I am people aren't so much drug dealers as they are people who are willing to sell you drugs if that makes any sense. And I have a very good reason for tipping, it's called a finders' fee, and I consider myself lucky to have someone who can find something I otherwise really would not be able to get. I'm never short of cash, but always short of drugs. lol

Plus got to love the bartering and camaraderie a black market brings out. So cozy. Thanks government!


----------



## Opaner

Haha luckily I can get ahold of anything around here. But it is a very very expensive addiction, so sometimes money is a day or so away. But getting fronted does stop withdraw and I will do anything to avoid it!


----------



## adillonm15

I've been sold fake ecstasy..3 times methylone and 1 time a pipe/dxm combo (one if my worst trips ever, I was an anxious mess for a couple months after that).

I dont smoke weed anymore, but when I did, I attempted buying a 1/4 twice.

The first time, I bought it at school, and left it in my back pack during basketball practice. After practice, it was gone.

The second time, I bought the 1/4 and smoked weed in my backyard, cuz my parents weren't supposed to be home for a couple hours. Anyway they got home early and immediately smelled it, I just happen to get caught while taking my first hits of one of my largest purchases. They threw it all away!


----------



## EndlessSummer

adillonm15 said:


> I've been sold fake ecstasy..3 times methylone and 1 time a pipe/dxm combo (one if my worst trips ever, I was an anxious mess for a couple months after that).
> 
> I dont smoke weed anymore, but when I did, I attempted buying a 1/4 twice.
> 
> The first time, I bought it at school, and left it in my back pack during basketball practice. After practice, it was gone.
> 
> The second time, I bought the 1/4 and smoked weed in my backyard, cuz my parents weren't supposed to be home for a couple hours. Anyway they got home early and immediately smelled it, I just happen to get caught while taking my first hits of one of my largest purchases. They threw it all away!



I don't usually advocate violence, but that's just cause to slap your parents around a bit.

Letting good weed go to waste. For shame.


----------



## DirtyDan

*What's the most you've ever been ripped off for?*

See I just got ripped off for $80. While I sit here seething with rage and plotting revenge  , I was hoping maybe some other people had funny/shitty stories that would make me feel better, and other future people in my predicament. Kind of like, ya know If a guy wakes up after a hurricane and sees that his mailbox got knocked over, but before he can curse god he looks next door and see's that douchebag Steve's got an Oak tree in his living room. So what have ya got?


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I merged your post in with an existing thread.

For me, it was $100.  The person took the money and ran onto a train and got away.  He sold the story pretty well that he was meeting the guy at the train station, and he even said that he was gonna take a pill for himself off the top as a finders fee, which is really what sold it.  He wasn't a random dude either, I knew him well, had been to his house etc... I just didn't know that he was strung out at the time.  I had though that he was just chipping at the time.


----------



## BluffBoy

2,300. Coke deal gone bad. That shit was devastating at the time.


----------



## Opaner

Okay kids heres a lesson in buying drugs 101 from me.

Today was a great example...took me about an hour or so to come up with some money. Call my friend who I have gotten drug through a few times. He told me of a deal for some opana, and I said hell yeah lets do it. I pick him up and head over to my side of town (2 blocks from my house). I give him the money and waited for him. Not 2 minutes later I get a call saying get over here he beat me and gave me vitamins. Now my friend did NOT tell me he never bought of this guy before. I figured it was the same dude we always get it from, but he did not tell me it was someone I never knew. So pretty much I lost money all because my friend was a rookie and didn't check the pills before he gave over the money. Now he has 4 weeks to give me my money before I throw a brick through his windshield.

Now kids...

If someone says something similar to "The cops are hot around here, make it quick". And tries doing a hand off, your gonna get beat.

Do NOT ever by "through" someone you don't know. ASK who the person is. If you DONT know them, DONT buy from them. Just deal with people your comfortable with.

Do NOT send a buddy to do a deal, if you can't do it yourself (i was lazy today) then dont buy it.

Do NOT ever hand your money over to anyone, even if its your friend.

And if you think anything is shady, even the smallest thing don't waste your money. It is shady!


----------



## spaceyourbass

The "omg you should be severed limb from limb, have a screwdriver shoved in your dick, and die a thousand deaths for ripping someone off!" and "YOU shouldn't have done that you deserved to get ripped off" (as opposed to general advice) replies are kind of funny.  What'd you expect coming to this thread?

I got ripped off a few times for small sums of money, but I really only remember one time in particular.  I was 13 and hanging with some mostly younger kids and this one older guy, and didn't really know any of them that well. The younger kids were all convinced I was a cop because I was the only white boy in these hood apartments (I guess the shaggy hair and jam-band shirts were dead give-a-ways 8) ) That was pissing me off, but the older guy asked if I wanted any weed. I said I'd take a dime to try it out, and he shows me a bag of shwag and gives me the "this shit right here" speech. I pull out 10 bucks and hand it to him before I get the weed in hand, and the guy turns around and runs really fucking fast behind the apartments and out of sight. It seemed so bizarre to me, this guy in his mid-twenties running full-force from a 13 year-old for ten fucking dollars.

Got his ass back though. I eventually met the real-deal weed man and asked if he knew the guy who robbed me. The weed man cut his ass off for a really long time. This might have had a lot to do with me buying ounces like it was going out of style, but still, it felt damn good. Every time that I'd see the loser who jacked me in the apartments, he'd just screw his face up and look the other way. And all the little hood kids felt dumb for calling me a cop hah.


----------



## Tommyboy

Opaner said:


> If someone says something similar to "The cops are hot around here, make it quick". And tries doing a hand off, your gonna get beat.



This reminds me of a time I got ripped off back in high school.  I was at my friends party, was drinking , and I decided to go look for weed.  I was walking towards the gas station when I saw this dude talking to some people in a car there, and then he was walking in my direction.  I asked him if he knew where I could get weed, and he ran back to the car where his boys were, then ran back to me and told me they could hook me up.  So I walk over to there car, and they were getting gas there, and rolling a blunt in the back seat.  I tell him I need a 20bag, and they asked for the money.  I told them I wanted to see the product first, when they started with the whole "yo it's hot here, hurry up, give me the money."  They were done fueling up, and right when I hand them the cash they yell "cops!" and when I turn my head to look they take off.  

These guys were in a hooked up acura integra, with a sick gold paint job, and as they were speeding off, another car that was pulling out completely hit the side of their car, scraping the whole side of the integra.  It was well worth the 20 bucks to see them get thousands of dollars of damage to their car.  They sped off still, and the guy that was in the accident with them chased them, but I don't know if he caught them.  I wonder how stupid they felt after that happened.  They had 4 people in the car, and they decided to speed away from me as if I could have taken them all.  

That was some quick karma though.


----------



## pacmanchomps

I was trying to buy some meth one time from not a very reputable source.(sold me rock salt, I was stupid) This time he says he'll give me 3 grams for a smartphone 20 bux and 2 packs of smokes.  He tells me we gotta be quick with it. So i tell him to jump in the audi and he refuses. When I get there I ask to see it and he proceeds to pull out a cigarette cellophane with fucking table salt spilling out. He insists its just the bottom of the bag. Needless to say i tell him to go fuck himself. And he even had the nerve to ask for the smokes. Tweakers are idiots.


----------



## Opaner

Tommyboy said:


> This reminds me of a time I got ripped off back in high school.  I was at my friends party, was drinking , and I decided to go look for weed.  I was walking towards the gas station when I saw this dude talking to some people in a car there, and then he was walking in my direction.  I asked him if he knew where I could get weed, and he ran back to the car where his boys were, then ran back to me and told me they could hook me up.  So I walk over to there car, and they were getting gas there, and rolling a blunt in the back seat.  I tell him I need a 20bag, and they asked for the money.  I told them I wanted to see the product first, when they started with the whole "yo it's hot here, hurry up, give me the money."  They were done fueling up, and right when I hand them the cash they yell "cops!" and when I turn my head to look they take off.
> 
> These guys were in a hooked up acura integra, with a sick gold paint job, and as they were speeding off, another car that was pulling out completely hit the side of their car, scraping the whole side of the integra.  It was well worth the 20 bucks to see them get thousands of dollars of damage to their car.  They sped off still, and the guy that was in the accident with them chased them, but I don't know if he caught them.  I wonder how stupid they felt after that happened.  They had 4 people in the car, and they decided to speed away from me as if I could have taken them all.
> 
> That was some quick karma though.



I don't believe in karma really, but I believe that if you beat someone chances are its going to happen to you. Its just all part of the game, sadly the game nowadays involves screwing people over. But if you look at it outside of the box and if someone is that desperate to beat you for anything just goes to show how pitiful their life really is. Like what happened to me yesterday, I usually carry my heat on me just incase something ever happens. But sadly we were in a neighborhood with people everywhere. I actually didn't even do the deal, but people are grimey as shit around here.


----------



## comatoserct

haha tommyboy that story is incredible


----------



## spacebound

got a gun pulled on me over a qp of bud that i was purchasing when i was dealing. really fucking stupid and lost a decent chunk of change for a youngin.


----------



## verso

Opaner said:


> I don't believe in karma really, but I believe that if you beat someone chances are its going to happen to you. Its just all part of the game, sadly the game nowadays involves screwing people over.



It's true, and I believe in karma to a certain extent... I've never beat anyone before, ever, and I've only been beat once before. I was asking for it, too. I mean, it was one of those long-shot, friend-of-a-friend, hail mary plays, and it went down badly, of course.

I just couldn't feel good about myself screwing someone over, and I've had the chance to do it on more than one occasion. I had the perfect opportunity to beat a small-time dealer once when giving him a ride to re-up; he left a stack in my car to run inside a store and buy a drink -- _a stack!_ That's ten bundles, 100 bags... and all I would have had to do is simply drive away. I couldn't do it.


----------



## HerpDerp

Been fucked over 1x & that's all it takes for me. Happened today. Oh Joy.
Got hooked up with a dealer through a "friend" of mine (turns out he was a shady fucker too go figure) Hit me with the "give me the $$ & I'll come back" then told me the only way I could get my weed was if I had sex with him.
So naturally I told him to go fuck himself...
& just as naturally I ended up smokeless & 50 bucks short. LoL. Lesson learned.
_Oh the woe of being a woman in the South._
*Fuck MS.*


----------



## Folley

Da fuck go get a bunch of big black guys and kick his ass thats fucked up


OR tell everyone you were going to fuck him, but when he pulled out his tiny penis you laughed and walked away, that will follow him around for a while


----------



## TheLostBoys

HerpDerp said:


> Been fucked over 1x & that's all it takes for me. Happened today. Oh Joy.
> Got hooked up with a dealer through a "friend" of mine (turns out he was a shady fucker too go figure) Hit me with the "give me the $$ & I'll come back" then told me the only way I could get my weed was if I had sex with him.
> So naturally I told him to go fuck himself...
> & just as naturally I ended up smokeless & 50 bucks short. LoL. Lesson learned.
> _Oh the woe of being a woman in the South._
> *Fuck MS.*




Thats some cruel shit.............baseball bat to the private parts will do you justice.


----------



## Briannablue

My cat as a matter of fact got jacked tonight look for something to party on I'm 24 and when I was 18 i smoked some bomb meth and tonight I decided to go buy a twenty piece in cow town and got sold some bath salts I'm sure because it didn't even melt into a liquid nor did it smoke the crystals just started popping and turned into a solid white powder any opinions ?


----------



## mebalzitch

When living in the midwest, a friend got popped on a reefer charge. $2500 bail. we did the best we could, took three days fundraising, about 30 contributors, but we came up with it. When we went to get him out, the sheriff deputy said he thought the cash smelled like pot, called a K9, squeaked a squeaky toy at the dog, who barked, making the bail money subject to confiscation. nyuk nyuk nyuk.


----------



## šljiva

I was really in a need for some acid last christmas since my friend's birthday is on the 24th and I finally found the guy who had some blotters for 15€, which is expensive as fuck, and he said that the one he had left was 30€ because it's the last one. Since he was the only one with acid and I promised my friend I would buy LSD for his birthday I accepted. Fuck it ;D


----------



## cj

mebalzitch said:


> When living in the midwest, a friend got popped on a reefer charge. $2500 bail. we did the best we could, took three days fundraising, about 30 contributors, but we came up with it. When we went to get him out, the sheriff deputy said he thought the cash smelled like pot, called a K9, squeaked a squeaky toy at the dog, who barked, making the bail money subject to confiscation. nyuk nyuk nyuk.



Wow that is some shit.


----------



## Isidor

Well not exactly robbed, but I got ripped off when I was in Berlin. Drunk as fuck was walking home to the hostel all by myself and I was approached by one of the middle-eastern "gentlemen" at Bahnhof Zoo who asked if I wanted to buy cocaine. Why not, I thought. We agreed I'd buy half a gram. So he goes away to his friends, to procure the goods supposedly, and after a while he comes back with a white ball wrapped in plastic. He hands it over and I give him the money. Then he says police are coming and I should put the ball in my mouth. I put it in my mouth. Then he disappears, and I notice there isn't actually any police around. I come back to the hostel, and unwrap the little ball but there's nothing but paper in it...


----------



## verso

Not long ago, my girlfriend took a "friend" of ours to go cop when I was at work. This was when we still had to go through middlemen, and this kid is one real sheisty individual for sure.

My girl gave him the money, and he jumps out of the car to walk around the block and go meet his dealer. He comes back to the car without his jacket and looking upset. A cop pulls up next to the car, and this sheisty fuck tells my girlfriend, "just drive!"

They get pulled over, and immediately the officer goes over to the passenger side and asks our middleman to step out of the car.

Long story short, the police find crack on him and arrest him. But crack is definitely _not_ what we wanted him to get for us. (We wanted dope.) We later learned, by putting two and two together, that he intended upon ripping us off by using our money to buy crack for himself. The reason his jacket was missing? He was going to say that he got robbed.

It's too bad he brought attention to himself by walking around the block and ditching his jacket somewhere like an idiot. He went to jail, and my girlfriend was let go....we lost that money of course, but we ended up scoring later that night anyway so pfft lol


----------



## xstayfadedx

Yup, got robbed two days ago?  Well yeah, it was a shitty situation...  I shouldn't of been there, man oh man, I shouldn't of been there.  Anyways my friend was fiending hard and wanted some dope.  I tell her to wait for one of my good friends to come through like he usually does.  Yet, I didn't hear back from him right away...so she wants us to go to a chick she and I know.  The thing is we haven't seen this girl in awhile and she turned to some hardcore junkie.  Well we drive to go meet her and we finally pick her up like it was planned.  We're driving to the dope dealers house and its in a bad part of the city....well anyways shit seems straight, we're talking and laughing.  

Shits going well and we get out of the car and go to the dealers house.  He's this big ass guy but greets us all friendly and shit.  Yet, I'm still feeling sketched out and my gut is telling me to leave.  I don't trust this girl and I mean she was cool and all before but something told me not to trust her now but my friend told me it will be all right and shit.  So yeah we're in the house and the dude is tellin us he is about to get two bricks delivered and if we don't mind we can wait inside and do a bag or two.  My friend and the chick ended up shooting up a bag....and I did a line...  I didn't want to do too much cause I had this bad feeling man.  I wanted to leave asap.  Well, anyways time goes by and there's a knock on the door and it ended up being the guys friend.  They let him in and that's when shit went all wrong.  I don't know why the fuck it happened but the chick went to the other room and her dealer pulled out a gun on us and told us to give him everything.  I only had cash on me and so did my friend.....  I was totally tongue tied.  Like I couldn't say a fucking word.  Anyways we just gave him the money we had....  It was only like a hundred something total (really???  robbing us for that chump change????).  He told us then to get the fuck out and never comeback.  

Well we sure as hell got the fuck out and got in our car and drove the fuck out.  My heart was fucking beating mad fast when I was sitting in the car....thinking, "did I just get a gun pulled out on me????!!!!"  I was so scared man, it just went horribly wrong.  I knew it too, I swear...I felt it in my gut when we first picked up the chick and then went in the house.  It just wasn't right but my friend had to insist otherwise.  So yeah I got home and just layed in my bed stunned.......my friend later came through and threw me a few bags.  She hit up someone else she knew, I didn't want to go and cop at that point.  I just wanted to go home, so she agreed to comeback later and give me the bags.  Shit, I didn't even want to talk about this to my own friends or anyone.  The situation was just unbelievable.  Well, I guess it had to happen at some point?  I avoided it for a little over two years.


----------



## arthunter888

mebalzitch said:


> When living in the midwest, a friend got popped on a reefer charge. $2500 bail. we did the best we could, took three days fundraising, about 30 contributors, but we came up with it. When we went to get him out, the sheriff deputy said he thought the cash smelled like pot, called a K9, squeaked a squeaky toy at the dog, who barked, making the bail money subject to confiscation. nyuk nyuk nyuk.


 
   Jesus Christ! That's an obvious crooked cop who probably pocketed the money. Even if it actually smelled like pot, there's still no authority to confiscate it. Do you ever hear of cops confiscating people's clothing because they smell like pot, or people's cars?? Money is no different, unless they are certain that you obtained the money from selling drugs.

   I would have said I have a family member in the FBI and am going to pursue an investigation for corruption. Fucking pig!!


----------



## Help?!?!

xstayfadedx said:


> Yup, got robbed two days ago?  Well yeah, it was a shitty situation...  I shouldn't of been there, man oh man, I shouldn't of been there.  Anyways my friend was fiending hard and wanted some dope.  I tell her to wait for one of my good friends to come through like he usually does.  Yet, I didn't hear back from him right away...so she wants us to go to a chick she and I know.  The thing is we haven't seen this girl in awhile and she turned to some hardcore junkie.  Well we drive to go meet her and we finally pick her up like it was planned.  We're driving to the dope dealers house and its in a bad part of the city....well anyways shit seems straight, we're talking and laughing.


To bad the chick knew you. I would have either driven around and come back or if no one was watching/the front door wasn't to close, just chucked a fucking rock right through the window if there were any. As long as the big ass MF'er wasn't right by the door he would have had to use your cash+his own to fix it and probably wouldn't even have gotten a shot off at you. Or you should have kept the addy and come back later. What can I say though but that I can't stand to lose any money(would have been pissed if that fucker took $10 off me...$10 can always turn into $20 and so on, unless someone steals it from ya!)!


----------



## xstayfadedx

Help?!?! said:


> To bad the chick knew you. I would have either driven around and come back or if no one was watching/the front door wasn't to close, just chucked a fucking rock right through the window if there were any. As long as the big ass MF'er wasn't right by the door he would have had to use your cash+his own to fix it and probably wouldn't even have gotten a shot off at you. Or you should have kept the addy and come back later. What can I say though but that I can't stand to lose any money(would have been pissed if that fucker took $10 off me...$10 can always turn into $20 and so on, unless someone steals it from ya!)!



I'm not using heavily right now but if I was oh hell would that bitch be regretting it.  As a matter of fact I was thinking about busting out one of their windows or doing something.  I seriously would if I was in my oxycontin stage (I was not to be fucked with then, even now I'm not to be fucked with).  Yet, the dude had a gun and that's just like well whatever, cut your losses and jet.  I really hope I don't end up throwing a rock through their window now lol....  Ah, ideas, ideas but yeah probably won't even though I don't think the dude would shoot me but you don't know these days.  LOL if only I was strungout like that girl I would of went fucking nuts lol.....  well good thing I'm not and didn't or else I'd probably be dead.


----------



## MyHondasFaster

I got robbed in Philadelphia many years ago.  We had already copped, and all was going good, surprisingly good, considering we had to hit up 3 people to get everything we needed. We were already a little intoxicated and got turned around somehow, we see some corner boys, so we stopped to ask for directions, first mistake, second mistake was us being a car full of white boys in north philly at 2-3am, so one of the dudes pulls out a gun, puts it to my head, runs my pockets, he gets 3 bottles of syrup and like 10 xanax, my boy gets the same treatment, cant remember what he lost, then they walk us to our car, and I thought we were about to lose the car, but they just ran my friend who was passed out in the front seats pockets,  took what he had and his wallet, then they tell us GTFO basically, and they pistol whipped my boy, the driver as he got into the car, before we dipped.


----------



## pspoopy

*Asking an addict to cop for you.*

Has anyone got any crazy stories about asking an addict to cop for you or atleast going with them and they try to pull somthing sketchy?? One time the dude took off running down the street with just the 10 bucks i paid him to take me to the guy with the best ish on the street stupid feller only made it 2 blocks before he was outta breath he sure coughed it up quick once i caught up. Anyway ever since thats happened im always weary. Anyone else employ the junkie tactic to find the best goods? I mean they usually know whats around at that particular time. Dont get me wrong Im a junkie i just dont think my addiction has progressed to their stage.


----------



## Znegative

I merged your thread.. Luckily you caught up with the guy, but he still tried to play you.


----------



## pspoopy

I know that mofo. sorry i did a quick search but didnt see anything on the subject maybe wrong keywords. F late stage addicts


----------



## laugh

yeh by a so called friend too. that motherfucker has some serious karma after him


----------



## DiverDave

Happened to a friend of mine:
He was selling pot, and had tons of connets/friends.
I got back to maui and meet a bunch of his new friends.
This one guy just gave me a bad vibe the minute I met him.
Fast forward 3 months, the guy comes in with a crew and pistol whips my friend and his 12 year old son.
The fucker wanted the cash and pot.
Didnt get much of either, then I heard his 'friends' took him oyt in the channel and threw him overboard.
karma.


----------



## shimazu

Kosmicdog said:


> heres one I watched go down..
> 
> A few heroin addicted hippies I knew were asked by some random college kids if they could get hooked up with a tenpack of acid.  They wanted a sample, so the kids I knew asked me if I could get them a couple hits of white blotter as bait.  I said "fuck no, I'm not going to participate in your scam"  Eventually they found some printless blotter and fooled the kids.  After that they went to a local burrito joint and took ten paper plates, cut the midles into ten squares, and sold ten paper plate squares for 1200$



id be lying if I said I never sold fake acid


----------



## Intoxicun7

Two different times. Story one:

I was hanging out with a buddy. We wanted some blow. He knew a guy. He set it all up, and I was paying (because I'm generous and I don't usually mind). We drove to the hotel he said to go to. This guy was there. My buddy went up to the guy's room while I stayed in the car "because the guy isn't comfortable dealing with people he doesn't know". Naturally, he took my money with him to do the deal. When he got back to the car (half an hour later), he was acting all hyped up and twitchy, but said the guy took the money, put a gun to his head, and told him to leave. Obviously, he spent my money and told the guy not to answer his phone so he could call and pretend he was trying desperately to reach the thief.

Story two:

My friend had some crazy shit happen one day. I was hanging out with him later. He told me a buddy of his offered him 3 grams of blow for $50 as a consolation for all the shit that had gone down, and asked if I wanted to take advantage. I said sure and got $50. We met up with the dude, they did the deal but I was there watching. It looked legit and the right weight. I trusted my friend to test it because I was really new to coke and he was an old pro. Him being my friend, I didn't bother testing behind him. I figured if [name] gave it to me, it's legit. Tried to sell it later and, just for shits and giggles, tried some out to see what quality I was working with. Pure baking soda. Not just some cut up bullshit, but pure fucking $0.50 worth of baking soda.


----------



## F1n1shed

You seem like a nice guy intoxicun but the type of person that may let people step over him. Don't pay for your friends drugs unless they are true genuine friends, and don't be too nice bro. You gotta put bitches in there place


----------



## Lambo

Freshmen year in highschool on my first or second deal with my friend, we went to a park to give these tweaked out kids some pills, one of them tried to run, was fucked up enough on something that he tripped on his own foot, the other swung at me and got his ass kicked, and we left with the pills and the money lol. I've never been successfully robbed in a deal, but a couple people have tried to. I learned really quick not to sell to people I don't know or my close friends don't know, not worth the risk to me.


----------



## xstayfadedx

MyHondasFaster said:


> I got robbed in Philadelphia many years ago.  We had already copped, and all was going good, surprisingly good, considering we had to hit up 3 people to get everything we needed. We were already a little intoxicated and got turned around somehow, we see some corner boys, so we stopped to ask for directions, first mistake, second mistake was us being a car full of white boys in north philly at 2-3am, so one of the dudes pulls out a gun, puts it to my head, runs my pockets, he gets 3 bottles of syrup and like 10 xanax, my boy gets the same treatment, cant remember what he lost, then they walk us to our car, and I thought we were about to lose the car, but they just ran my friend who was passed out in the front seats pockets,  took what he had and his wallet, then they tell us GTFO basically, and they pistol whipped my boy, the driver as he got into the car, before we dipped.


 
Damn that shits crazy....  But man I can't believe you guys would do that shit.  I mean I'm not trying to be mean but that was a huge fucking mistake.  People in north philly are crazy and when you're white sadly they're going to take advantage of you.  Its just how it is.  Glad you guys got out of the area though.  Shit I wouldn't of even stopped and asked for directions, usually you can find your way out somehow... but you live and you learn.


----------



## psychedelixxx

I personally don't deal but my dealer got held at gunpoint for 1000 caps of 2c-i. 

-.-  i had to wait so long for him to restock. just glad he's okay though, people are fucked up.


----------



## epiks

There was a few times but the absolute worst and how I obtained PTSD went like this..

To make it short I lost $13.5k cash, brand new iphone and my legally registered springfield sub compact .45 ACP  We met outside per his request by some fence behind an apartment complex. I didnt notice until I was there that all around this fence happened to be a huge forest area where I was waiting AKA very secluded. I knew I should have gotten the hell out but part of me really wanted to just get done with the deal quickly and the other part probably thought "i got a .45! I can do anything! what young and stupid men we once were!) Anyways I waited for quite awhile..all of the sudden I hear "J...is that you my nigga? " I was like yeah where you at. About 3 seconds later...CRASH! I got smashed on my back with  a metal bat. Then once to the back of the knee cap. I fell down. The same guy kept hitting me around my upperish body area while another dude used a baseball to punch my head/ face/ eyes. While the 3rd dude stripped my pockets of all my shit. I probably onlly needed to get hit once by the bat but I was not about to let that shit go without a fight! So thanks to that mentality..I earned myself 2 black eyes, severe facial cuts/bruising. 2 broken ribs and a severely hurt ankle (got hit by the bat on the side ball of my ankle)

I obviously couldn't move. Thank GOD someone in the apartments happened to be outside smoking a cig and heard us fighting err..me getting my ass KICKED. So he ran over and "shewed" the attackers away from me and called 911. I don't remember getting to the hospital or calling my brother or anything(he was there) I guess after I heard him call 911 I tried to run away since I HATE hospitals and didn't make it more than a few inches before collapsing and just passing out. 

[/END OF STORY RELATED TO TOPIC]

Off topic but back to my story..I just wanted to say that Xanax saved mine, and possibly a couple others lives. Why? Because the next day I picked up my friend on a rampage of stupidity HELL bent on revenge. Even tho I could hardly move tho. I was so livid still, yelling and screaming saying how i was going to take care of these guys and waht not..my friend hands me a xanax bar and before I even got to the 3 dudes house (found their address thru the dudes gf, tricked her to give it to me ) i was 100% calm.  I was just like hey..you know what...whatever..its only money. Karma is a bitch and they will get theirs. Lets go home.

The end!


----------



## F1n1shed

Damn dude thats so fucked up, i hate scummy people like that. The end could have gone both ways though, alot of people do stupid shit on xanax cause they think they can do anything without consequence. Thats good that you are the calm type of person on xanax alot of people get agressive. Just curious dude what were you trying to pick up with all that cash.


----------



## Seyer

Plastic is the way of the future


----------



## trooper7

Who in their right mind meets a dealer in a shady place with 13k in cash? Seriously? (unless you had a history of larger deals with this guy and he turned, then it's understandable)


----------



## F1n1shed

Yea bro your doing a deal in that area you better have your gun at ready and not let people sneak up on you.


----------



## Swain

epiks said:


> There was a few times but the absolute worst and how I obtained PTSD went like this..
> 
> To make it short I lost $13.5k cash



If this story is even true, why would you take a chance doing a deal in an unfamiliar place outnumbered by people you clearly don't know well. 

Thats like going into the ghetto, walking in a project and saying I have $1000 bucks in my pocket everyone!!!

I mean you had a gun.. but were you even prepared to use it? Would you have killed them if you had the chance? 

I dunno.. I feel like this story is just complete bullshit... most people spending that kidn of money wouldn't advertise it on the internet. And would probably have a little more street smarts.


----------



## elz

we all do stupid shit, whether its $10,$1000,or $10k, we all take dumb risks, make stupid desicions, esp when hanging or whatever..... and we all have 20/20 vision in hind sight


----------



## lcrlover

It was like 1990 and I think my GF at the time set me up. I was in Nevada and I just felt the drug prices were too high. I can see now that I was being greedy, but no way could I have had this coming. Anyhow I come home from work one day & the GF tells me she done found that cheap weed I wanted. we drive over to the dude's apartment & I knock on the door. Dude opens the door & punches me, right in the chin-My head was spinning, I don't know how many seconds passed, but as my vision cleared I noticed the dude and soon as he sees my vision clear-Bam--punches me again. I can't say how long this went on for, but eventually a couple guys grabbed my arms, while this dude was bashing me, they were trying to trip me, however at this point I had become too dumb to fall over, like some kinda modern punching bag. Anyhow at some point I notice one more goon, he has a gun on the GF's kid & so I say "here" & hand over my wallet.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I seriously think if I ever get a gun pulled out on me again I'm going to just tell them to shoot me or they can fuck off.  The scary thing is I'm not even kidding, lol.  Yet, I'm trying to not get myself put in those situations ever again.


----------



## lcrlover

trooper7 said:


> Who in their right mind meets a dealer in a shady place with 13k in cash? Seriously? (unless you had a history of larger deals with this guy and he turned, then it's understandable)



I always love seeing a person baring themselves only to be jumped by their confessor 
  Kinda reminds me how those pretty girls would've never been raped if they hadn't been wearing those bikini's


----------



## Phenomenalwoman

*Crackhead/Thief in Ottawa named Valerie Beware*

stole money from me. I can't believe this happened. I was dumb to trust her but she seemed cool and I really needed a friend. I usually get Hydros from my dr because of back pain from a back operation I had. Anyways long story short my dr was on vacation so I was offered same by this girl but as soon as I got money she took it and ran away. Stay away from shiesty people. I guess I'm not "experienced" but I wouldnt want anyone else to fall victim to her. I guess I feel pretty stupid.


----------



## bigbadbergz

1st time i got robbed it was a home invasion because my room mate at the time had a problem paying his debts.  they kicked in the door tazered both of us tied us up and put a couch on top of us.  they then repeadidly beat and tazered us for over an hour before they brought a uhaul and took everything in the house including the food in the fridge...  that situation really pissed me off because i didn't do anything...  not pissed off anymore because i made sure they got their karma!
2nd time i got robbed i left my house for about 20 minutes to see a client and some one came into my house and stole thousands of dollars of product and cash...  they actually took the entire safe!
3rd time i got robbed i was an idiot and left my door unlocked and went to work when i came home again all my product was missing...

all in all i lost prob around $20,000.00 

i now have 6 motion activated ip cameras in and around my house and the dvr uploads to a cloud drive every 30 minutes
so even if they take the whole system ill still know who did it

1st guy that robbed me got his "karma"
2nd and 3rd time was done by the same guy and i just found out a few days ago who did it....


----------



## Tryptamino

one time i was selling e pills, i had a baggie of 20, and some guy asked what kind of pills i have, and i told him, he was like let me see and i pull out the bag to take one, and he snatches the bag and books it. i chased him for like 10 minutes, but he was a fast motherfucker.


----------



## Butterwood

bigbadbergz said:


> 1st guy that robbed me got his "karma"


how :D


----------



## Tommyboy

bigbadbergz said:


> they kicked in the door tazered both of us tied us up and put a couch on top of us.  they then repeadidly beat and tazered us for over an hour before they brought a uhaul and took everything in the house including the food in the fridge...



I hate it when that happens!


----------



## verso

^

hahaha I know, right?

Listen, guys, reading some of your posts... some of these posts are incredibly self-incriminating. Some of you are all but flat-out _saying_ that you were or still are a drug dealer who throws around large sums of money. It's not something that you want to be posting here, and it's not something that we _want_ you guys posting here.

So, the stories are great are keep them coming because it's honestly some of the most interesting stuff I've read here, but, you know, try to tone it down a bit and not go into so much self-incriminating detail perhaps?

For example: "The guy took all 15 bricks of my dope after I had just got back from serving a custie, and then he took the $13,000 I had stashed behind the couch!" Yeah, no...


----------



## 6apbhmm

Tommyboy said:


> I hate it when that happens!


Happened at least 3 times to me yesterday.. true story.


----------



## ANTM

So...I've been buying from this guy since Feb, 2012. No problems - always friendly, always on time, always good stuff. I'm the same way: super courteous, reliable, etc. Not the biggest purchaser, but at least a g/week. So... tonight I get a bag of rock salt. Mind blown. How rude... Does this mean something? Is this some kind of code that I'm dumped, or is he just desperate for $$$? Obviously he's not returning texts/calls. Any advice?


----------



## Seyer

It means get a new dealer.


----------



## lcrlover

*Sorry. can't remember*

Times 2,
  Much cheaper to go elsewhere than start shit for that little money. I would just move on,
Forget, forget & do something else, get a new hobby guy, or that new dealer thang sounds ok too


----------



## omt

Gave someone xxxx for 12.5g of ketamine when it was scarse. He went to "get it" then became uncontactable. Moral of the story: don't give cash up front to someone who is a known crack head. Thing is I'd given him cash up front before and it had worked out and have done once since.


Although I would like to also say sometimes it can seem like someone has ripped you off but it can genuinely just be a mistake on their part, albeit a very costly one. Someone once left me with a large amount of money and it was stolen from my room. I still have a large debt because of this.


----------



## ANTM

lcrlover said:


> Times 2,
> Much cheaper to go elsewhere than start shit for that little money. I would just move on,
> Forget, forget & do something else, get a new hobby guy, or that new dealer thang sounds ok too



Definitely! I was pretty upset last night, and of course, knowing where this person lives and having the license plate numbers of his cars - I had all kinds of thoughts going through my head. But, going down that path is just asking for trouble - so I'm saying: "Good riddance to bad rubbish!"

Due to the nature of all of this, we all accept a certain amount of risk/flakiness; but it's too bad, because it really doesn't have to be like that. It was cool to finally find someone that seemed somewhat "customer service" oriented. However, he did seem to be getting more and more paranoid as time went on - plus, he had this creepy "Grapes of Wrath" looking boyfriend, which is where I think a lot of the problems were stemming from.

Oh well. I'd like to say I'm going to take a break from this - but you know I'm going to find myself in a super scary trailer park in a few hours with my heart beating out of my chest, waiting for an Escalade with tinted windows to show up. Like, that's not obvious!

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## LOGan1314

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> one time i was selling e pills, i had a baggie of 20, and some guy asked what kind of pills i have, and i told him, he was like let me see and i pull out the bag to take one, and he snatches the bag and books it. i chased him for like 10 minutes, but he was a fast motherfucker.



Awww dude that's horrible.


----------



## RememberTheAlamo!

ANTM said:


> Definitely! I was pretty upset last night, and of course, knowing where this person lives and having the license plate numbers of his cars - I had all kinds of thoughts going through my head. But, going down that path is just asking for trouble - so I'm saying: "Good riddance to bad rubbish!"
> 
> Due to the nature of all of this, we all accept a certain amount of risk/flakiness; but it's too bad, because it really doesn't have to be like that. It was cool to finally find someone that seemed somewhat "customer service" oriented. However, he did seem to be getting more and more paranoid as time went on - plus, he had this creepy "Grapes of Wrath" looking boyfriend, which is where I think a lot of the problems were stemming from.
> 
> Oh well. I'd like to say I'm going to take a break from this - but you know I'm going to find myself in a super scary trailer park in a few hours with my heart beating out of my chest, waiting for an Escalade with tinted windows to show up. Like, that's not obvious!
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


I always have to wait in the city when i cop dope up the block from this one corner, its not IN the hood but its just down the street a minute or two from the projects, and i have to wait generally like 8-10 minutes (thats once i'm there and i tell him to come) for this black dude to come up to my window, then (mind you we're in front of RANDOM people's houses, he doesn't even live there) the obvious reaching into the passenger window while we do the exchange...
I wouldn't ever worry about sitting in a trailer park lol. White people live in trailer parks. Wiggers aren't anything to worry about, they're not gonna shoot you or anything lololol. 
This dealer, he wont even tell me his name. All i know is his phone number and "Black"-thats what he goes by, and he's a black guy so go figure i guess. The hispanic dudes i've dealt with will just have you come to their house, and at least the one i knew his name and where he lived and all that, I showed up at his house once without even tellin him first and he was cool about it.
I copped some bags off the black guy the other night, shot 3 didn't feel much at all, that shit SUCKED. i know it was diesel from the taste but it was some shitty stomped all over diesel for sure.
I'm gonna cop off him more than likely tonight but once this one dude is back in town, I'm gonna go to him instead of the black dude.

Strangely every time I've driven past the projects here en route to the spot my one dude meets me at to do the exchange, I NEVER see anybody outside, we're talking about late here, I woulda thought you'd be able to cop open air IF ANYWHERE around here by the fucking PROJECTS, but nope. I've heard some people talk about open air here saying certain streets have spots, but i swear i never see any dboys out. Maybe i dont know what to look for cause i never copped open air off a random dude before except once, and that wasn't in the hood so it wasn't that kind of thing...but I would've thought there would be dealers standing around the projects especially at night.


----------



## Jktm

This is my story...Well...in Oct of 2010, I tried working at McDonald's despite being out of work for 6 months due to back problems. I didn't last long there (~3 weeks) because of my back problems. When I quit, I quickly spent what little cash I had on a QP of reg and some digis because I didn't want to go back to being without income, and I needed something for the pain, so I used what I made to buy various NDTITL. I started selling 

Unnecessary, incriminating info.

This went on for a while. Early Jan. of 2011, I went to make a deal with someone I hadn't met before (and there were so many signs that I shouldn't have gone for the deal, but I just kinda thought, fuck it, it's for $xxx worth of corn). I'm halfway inside the dudes window, and he doesn't want to pay, so he floors it. He had to turn towards me to avoid running into the car I had come in, so I had to grab onto the side of his window. He get's up to around 40 really quickly, and I had to bail before he blew through the stop sign turning left which probably would have sucked me under his car...excuse me...his grandma's car. I land face first and roll a few times. The friend who had driven me there (and was still in the car), quickly came to pick me up, and ran me to my house. I get there, limping the whole way to the door in a panic attack to meet my brother-in-law to say "What the fuck?!" He thought I had gotten shot at and a bullet had grazed the top of my head because of all the blood. I had to explain to my parents what happened and have them run me to the ER, tossing pre-weighed sacks out the window that I was supposed to drop after that deal. Been on the cane ever since.

Continued to move shit until I got paranoid about the cops creeping past my driveway. I live in a very small town, and I wouldn't be surprised if they had gotten tipped with the amount of running around I was doing.

Pictures of 10 hours after it happened:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Jktm said:


> This is my story...Well...in Oct of 2010, I tried working at McDonald's despite being out of work for 6 months due to back problems. I didn't last long there (~3 weeks) because of my back problems. When I quit, I quickly spent what little cash I had on a QP of reg and some digis because I didn't want to go back to being without income, and I needed something for the pain, so I used what I made to buy various NDTITL. I started selling
> 
> Unnecessary, incriminating info.
> 
> This went on for a while. Early Jan. of 2011, I went to make a deal with someone I hadn't met before (and there were so many signs that I shouldn't have gone for the deal, but I just kinda thought, fuck it, it's for $xxx worth of corn). I'm halfway inside the dudes window, and he doesn't want to pay, so he floors it. He had to turn towards me to avoid running into the car I had come in, so I had to grab onto the side of his window. He get's up to around 40 really quickly, and I had to bail before he blew through the stop sign turning left which probably would have sucked me under his car...excuse me...his grandma's car. I land face first and roll a few times. The friend who had driven me there (and was still in the car), quickly came to pick me up, and ran me to my house. I get there, limping the whole way to the door in a panic attack to meet my brother-in-law to say "What the fuck?!" He thought I had gotten shot at and a bullet had grazed the top of my head because of all the blood. I had to explain to my parents what happened and have them run me to the ER, tossing pre-weighed sacks out the window that I was supposed to drop after that deal. Been on the cane ever since.
> 
> Continued to move shit until I got paranoid about the cops creeping past my driveway. I live in a very small town, and I wouldn't be surprised if they had gotten tipped with the amount of running around I was doing.
> 
> Pictures of 10 hours after it happened:


Wow man that's really horrible, but I'm glad you're still alive.


----------



## Jktm

That makes one of us...Now do you understand why my benzo/opioid tolerance is through the roof? lol

I mean shit, it takes 200mg MS-Contin to get me nodding, and a minimum of 8mg alprazolam to START feeling good lol...


----------



## DavidWhy

I am afraid I have been the one doing the jacking. Never to a vulnerable addict or user though. We used to sell a lot but me and my business partner would occasionally rob out of towners to the tune of £10,000 - £12,000 a time when they had come to make a pick up of a load of weed. 

I would never turn up to a deal worth more than £1000 without carrying a gun and having a couple of reliable pals with me. If people will turn up to a deal with £10,000 in cash to meet people they only met 2 days ago. Well, they have nobody to blame but themselves. I have lost £10 and £20 here and there when I was younger and I gave someone money to get something but I have never been taken for a big amount.


----------



## laugh

> If people will turn up to a deal with £10,000 in cash to meet people they only met 2 days ago. Well, they have nobody to blame but themselves.



that's complete bullshit, ya dog! anyone that owns a gun should turn it on themselves.


----------



## mattnotrik

My mate was buying 1oz of a guy hed not bought from before, said just wait round the corner if anything goes bad. So we see them walk past to go meet him, and then get a phonecall (guys just got off with the money", we then instantly see them run past our car lol couldn't believe our luck, we where actually sat there waiting with tools ha... Anyway spin the car around pull out on a red light, some other car swerves, these guys are running down the center of the main road, swerve in front of them 100m down the road.

Anyway 4 of us jump out, first get gets a car-jack to the face and is out cold, the other 2 are way ahead already making it quick legs over loads of house fences, thinking anyway fuck it on a main road we just stay with the first guy as he seems to have a bag, anyway after he comes round he hasnt got the cash or weed on him and the other 2 that got away have, we stick him in the back of the car and literally about 12 people at a bus stop where just watching but no one said shit after we said he was a thieving cunt.

The kid was probally only about 18, anyway we drive him down some country path, get him to ring his mates and they just blind out refuse to return the money and say fuck it do what you want to him (Some fucking mates eh??) anyway we give him another kicking and he just start blabbing and crying, so back in the car take him to the bank.. no money what a suprise, take his 2 phones off him, his shoes. Hes pretty fucked up at this point but still walking so cant be that bad, drive for well over an hour right far out and just turf him out. All for an ounce of weed eh? bad day for him, felt pretty sorry for him nearing the end of like an 8 hour ordeal lol.

Anyway one of many "attempted" robbiers, after someone tries to rob you the first time round, or are robbed you dont let it happen again.

On dealers some are complete twats others not so, the wierdest drug deal I think ive ever been in was in London, ordered 1/g flake of some polish guy, he turns up and instantly demands ID to make sure we are over 18 lol??? Gives it me, its all cling film wrapped though so i say im testing it before I leave, gets all fucking mad and tells us to fuck off and just drives off?? lol


----------



## bongerman

when i was a git this kid ripped me off for weed then three weeks later went to arm rob some dopers and got shot in the back while his friend in the backseat of the car brandished a firearm. karma is real


----------



## Miss Boneshatter

DavidWhy said:


> I am afraid I have been the one doing the jacking. Never to a vulnerable addict or user though. We used to sell a lot but me and my business partner would occasionally rob out of towners to the tune of £10,000 - £12,000 a time when they had come to make a pick up of a load of weed.
> 
> I would never turn up to a deal worth more than £1000 without carrying a gun and having a couple of reliable pals with me. If people will turn up to a deal with £10,000 in cash to meet people they only met 2 days ago. Well, they have nobody to blame but themselves. I have lost £10 and £20 here and there when I was younger and I gave someone money to get something but I have never been taken for a big amount.



What a fuckin dog act. YOU are the reason that people think drug dealers are untrustworthy scum. Legit.


----------



## ohshea

I think I posted this story i  a different thread a while ago but illnpost it here because its more appropriate here.

So I had some shit and i went to meet the guy and his friends outside my condo building  it was about five people but we knew most so we werent trippin. My bf was sitting in my car across the parking lot, he was on the phone so wasnt really paying attention and couldnt see what was happening from that far anyway, and it was my shit so i was like ill go take care of it. I get to their car and they ask to look at it, all of it. It was already wrapped and just a big piece and i was like no dude u gotta give me the dinero first im not handing you the shit. Im like give me the cash and he refused, he flashed some cash but it was wadded up and only looked like a few bucks. Anyway im leaning in the passenger side window of the van and pull it out to break a lil piece off for them to taste and while im doing that they grab my arm, start bookin it and snatch it out my hand! Im still leaning in the window but i got ahold of the guys jacket and im not letting go!!


The guy keeps trying to push me off him and their crappy astrovan can barely gain speed but they eventually do and im dangling from the window and get roadroash on my entire right side, clothes ripped and gravel all in my road rash and i didnt want to get sucked under tires so i let go.

I run to my bfs car to chase them and we can see their tail lights but they already had such a lead on us we lost em. We make a few calls and bribe someone w crack to tell us their location. We roll up to their trailer park and see their van parked in their trailers driveway. The icing on the cake was there they were on their porch nodded out smoking cigs.

My bf and his dude walk up and ask them did you just rob my girl? Of course they say youre confused and hes like shea come over here is this the dude? Im like yea you lyin motherfucker ill never forgot your ugly mug and your disgusting sewer rat gf who was crouched down in the back of their van. So my bfs dude clocks the guy in the face, and my bf had one of those retractable metal batons with the steel ball on the end called an asp. I have the dudes girlfriend by her hair and am nailing her in the face while shes screaming bloody murder. My bf pulls out the asp, retracts it and hits the dude rights over the skull with it. Ill never forgot the sound is was like a dry 2x4 snapping in half, so freakishly loud. The dude ended up with a fractured skull and two broken ribs. 

While all this was happening some people who mustve been their friends pulled into the driveway and saw what was going on, and the girl i had was trying to run to them for help but i still had her and was screaming call the cops. They just reveraed and pulled out the driveway.

Was a very fucked up situation, the police even came to the dudes hospital room but he never gave us up. I never put myself in situations like that ever again, but when you rob someone youre asking for it. What they got was excessive though...


----------



## RVAbrowntownRVA

hell has no fury like a dopehead scorned.


----------



## Yodaddy

I have the best revenge story for pieces of shit that like robbin people/runnin off with money..about 4 years ago i wanted to buy some xans..i was fuckin around wit this girl n she said her bro can get em im like sweet go get em.i give the dude the money n he gives me the i gotta walk down the street to get it blah blah blah..SURPRISE faggot never returns.keep in mind im bangin his sister,bustin nuts on her belly/mouth..the whole nine yards..fast forward 2 years im back at the same house but tonight everybody is all super drunk n everyone falls asleep..bummer rite? Im jus sittin downstairs playin xbox jus chillin..i hear sumone comin down stairs...its the mom of the girlvi wa bangin n the dude that jackd me(he dont live there).so she asks if i got any pot ,i say ya a lil shes like ya com upstairs n smoke..we smoke and talk and talk and she asks if i wanted some amaretto or sum shit im like no i got beer down stairs i get a beer,we talk some more,get another beer,she pours another..keep in mind she is short has long dirty blonde hair n not that bad..we end up goin to watch tv in a spare roomshe closed the door behind us..we sit on the footon n start watchin the sopranos,were still talkin wide awake she starts rubbin the small of my back......im like oh shit..not to LITERALLY dicksize but i cant hide my erection not possible..then like a fuckin cheetah she swoops down grabs my belt n says "drop em".. At this point im not really processin whats happinin and lets face it she was a cute hippie momma n we were talkin for HOURS laughin jokin..i drop em n she proceeds to give the best suck job iv ever expierienced EVER...like seriously dyson,hoover and oreck aint got shit on her....i finish n she proceeds to chug the rest of her now luke warm amaretto kisses me on the cheek n gets up without saying a word..at this point im not thinking about her son who jackd me years back.but i wake up a buddy who was sownstairs sleepin the whole time n i tell him what jus happend n he disnt believe me at first but i persisted to tell him the details..once the russh of gettin wit a sexy milf wore off..i thought about her piece of shit son and nestled up,smoked a roach and happily went to bed..honestly i wouldnt believe this if sumone said this happend to them but it did n i still cant believe it..dont run off wit my money or ill fuck your sister and bust an extra fat nut in your mamas mouth..the sister found out n beat the shit outta me tho(gave me 5 good punches in the face)its really funny how karma turned around and totally fucked this dude over for life for bein a piece of shit..no more good night kisses from mommy hahhahahahaha..so all u jackers out there watch it cuz if ur jackin my money im gunna cream your moms face...


----------



## Pill2Chill

^If you used paragraphs people might actually read your post.


----------



## ohshea

Yodaddy- thats not really a revenge story. You just got sucked off by a milf who initiated it. I doubt the dude who burned you is losing any sleep over it.


----------



## Seyer

This ^


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

wats wrong with the quote button. 

and for the guy with a gun who deal in BRITISH pounds. STFU! You aint got shit unless it's a daisy red ryder. 

Only when I was little. I have very long established dealers now (over 10 years with them).


----------



## Seyer

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> wats wrong with the quote button.


Were still having minor issues with the new server. The quote function works if you right click on Quote and open in a new tab/window.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

thanks


----------



## JunkieDays

quote works, but the edit button still doesn't frickin' work. Hmm.


----------



## Seyer

JunkieDays said:


> quote works, but the edit button still doesn't frickin' work. Hmm.



Right click, open in new tab/window, just like quoting.


----------



## Bman2

The problem I would often run into was the dealer would build up my trust over a couple of deals and then once I decide to throw more than $100 or so, they make up some spur of the moment story. For example, I would drive almost an hour to get to said person, thinking the deal was going to go down quick and easy. I would even check beforehand to make sure they have everything ready. But then I arrive and they say "I have to go pick it up and bring it back because (insert whatever reason)". And they do this shit to catch you in a situation where you think you only have two options, to back out OR just suck it up and front your money. So most of the time, you just decide to suck it up because you really want whatever you came for. I've had people completely disappear on me, come back with no money/product & weird excuses, or come back with only half of the correct amount. So I never front money anymore. I will be a complete dick to people if they change the plan on me. I learned that the key is to be super direct, firm, and decisive. Let them know up front that you don't fuck around and you're not willing to make any exceptions if they veer away from the plan. You deal everything upfront.


----------



## Blind Melon

Which one? And which part did I play, victim or perp?


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

I had a 9mm pressed against my chest. But it was a busy main road and I said you're gonna have to shoot me to get this money. Needless to say they didn't and moved on.


----------



## Mr. Mayor

Be about 12 midnight ish... Guy Seth calls saying his gf needs some grass. He still owed me 40$ from the same day but I figured what the hell why not. Now when a guy and his girl pull up I don't feel the slightest bit sketch like what is this 18yearold and his girl gonna do? They arrive at my house and we get in my jeep. I start weighing out the exotic, his gf smells it. So we are talking in mid conversation I'm in the driver S is in the passenger. He says "now" and starts hitting me in the face, I started swinging and somehow ended up in the backseat of my jeep, keep in mind the girl is hitting me too. He gets out and closes the door on me and I tell the girl that I dont hit girls and throw hands up to stop her punches ( i was on ghb and kava kava so i felt really calm even as we were fighting) I kick the door open that he is holding me in on and chase after him, he gets in his car to drive off and i pull him out and we fight, I must have pulled him out of the driver seat twice and got him in a headlock. They end up giving up and speeding off. 

Now my peaceful night is ruined and im about an oz of exotic short that my boy gave me. So I go inside and call my buddy who is a police officer in the area. Keep in mind im 19, so i give em the make and shit and go chill out. .... About 20mins later I get a call and it's my bud on the squad. He tells me that they left my house, sped off the road, almost hit a cop going 120mph give or take and the cop had to run off the side of the road avoid gettin hit, and they have his address so they are going to get him right now... SO im like FUCKYEAH!!! KARMA IS A BITCHH!! 
They end up getting a shit ton of charges and going to jail. I choose not to file an assault report.
A week after that I'm out smoking a bowl and guess what I find in the ditch! MY JAR!!!! So bam these fuckers didnt get anything and I'm back up. scumbags...


----------



## Toz

I almost got robbed 2 years ago when buying weed. One guy grabbed me from behind and the other pulled a switchblade on me. I somehow got loose, punched the guy with the blade in the face and took off running like a madman. It was not a very glamorous escape, but I got away unharmed and with my wallet intact.


----------



## Bman2

I'm surprised so many people still have the balls to fight back when a gun is pointed in your chest. Where I go, people really will shoot your ass in a heartbeat. It's not some suburbia kids trying to flex. I try not to ride around with an overly large amount of cash and stuff incase I'm in a situation where I get a gun pulled on me.


----------



## Toz

Bman2 said:


> I'm surprised so many people still have the balls to fight back when a gun is pointed in your chest. Where I go, people really will shoot your ass in a heartbeat. It's not some suburbia kids trying to flex. I try not to ride around with an overly large amount of cash and stuff incase I'm in a situation where I get a gun pulled on me.



I personally do not fight back because I am a tough guy, I do it because I simply do not care and because I have lots of anger built up inside me. The anger will be the death of me if I ever meet someone ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Bman2 said:


> I'm surprised so many people still have the balls to fight back when a gun is pointed in your chest. Where I go, people really will shoot your ass in a heartbeat. It's not some suburbia kids trying to flex. I try not to ride around with an overly large amount of cash and stuff incase I'm in a situation where I get a gun pulled on me.



I was young and stupid and just out of rehab, that money was going on drugs, nothing the fuck else, rather die than not score. I knew I was in a good area too ^.


----------



## Tommyboy

I've posted this story before but with all the karma talk I will post it again.

About 8 years ago I was at a party and kinda drunk, so I went for a walk to the store to buy some food.  I saw what looked like a drug deal go on, so I asked the guy walking past me if he knew where I could get weed.  He sent me over to the car he just dealt with, which was filling up with gas at the gas station.  They were rolling a blunt in the back seat of this Acura which had a nice custom gold paint job, and they said they could sell me a $20 piece of weed.  They were being kinda sketch and weren't showing me my bag, and once they finished fueling up they started asking if I had the money, and once I showed it to them one of them yelled 'cops' so right when I looked they grabbed the money and sped off.

We'll they made it about 30 feet before getting totally sideswiped by this other car. That driver got out of his car, got the make/model/plate number of the Acura, and called the cops as he went to chase them.  

I didn't see the rest but I assure you that it was worth $20 to see that car get the side of their car all fucked up, and that custom paint job get screwed up to the point of it costing probably more than the paint job for the side to get repaired and then repainted in gold.  Plus who knows, they might have been caught and charged afterwards too, so that's one more for the good guys.

Oh and after returning to the party and telling the story everyone felt bad for me so I got smoked up for free all night.


----------



## phoeski

people where i am from are slimey dirtbags. let me begin with that.

#1.) Dude from out of town that i had been grabbing bags off of picks up just like any other day. only that day i wanted a bun plus five. so he gives me the price, yada yada. then tells me hes gotta run with the money ( i was sick as fuck and it was cold as hell so i let him run with the money). i will never ever hand over money again. he got me for a buck and change. but i was more pissed i had to walk home sick when i was planning on having a good day.

#2.) known this kid for years, skatepark, school, lived around the neighborhood. he was getting me the opana 40's steady as fuck until (i didnt know) he started shooting dope. so i give him the loot and he does his thing. he has literally never NOT come back. so....i waited an hour and he finally turns his phone on and says 'he did me dirty dude i got burned i dont know what to tell you.' people just turn so quick with heroin. 

#3.) same background, kid i knew very well and had worked with him and chilled with him a lot actually. started shooting 80's and just ran with it. i mean like junkie to the 10 power. robbed all his friends, connects, parents and co workers for hundreds if not thousands at a time.
he loved to get someone to go for a qp-hp get them to front the money and just run like no tomorrow....real upstanding guy. 
anyway, for a hot minute he did have some good bags after coming back from out of town so i called him up, set it up and went to the spot. he gets in my truck hands me the shit. (he knows i wont pay unless i put water on it) i add my water. ITS FUCKING POWDERED MILK. turned pure white but was still a perfect liquid. i look @ him to go what the fuck is that bullshit. before i can blink the kid reaches over my lap and grab my money from the doorhandle. runs, gets into a car that peels out down a one way. all this for 15$. i felt sorry for the kid if he needs it that bad then fuck dude. 

#4.) my regular dope guy was dry. it was easter day. so ghetto bitch lived below him that always had pills but hated dope. (go figure) so he said the best he could do was a opana 40. i was pumped bc i prefer synthetics hands down. so we go grab it and he proceeds to pretty much cry telling me how sick he is and how he wont be able to sit and eat with his family in w/d. so he says hell pay me for half of it when i bring him back to his spot. (by this time i was dropping him off at mommys house)
i was late for my own lunch so i said fuck it, busted out the pill cutter gave him half. NEVER heard anything about it, he acted like i never gave him anything, he actually went as far as denying i even gave him half the pill.
same little fuck stole my michael kors rose gold custom wathch out of my center console while i was in line at the gas station and he was alone in the car. Along with 30~ of my diazepam as well. i didnt notice until i had dropped him off and got home that night. now i never wear my nice watches to work.



SCUM!


----------



## Felonious Monk

Toz said:


> I personally do not fight back because I am a tough guy, I do it because I simply do not care and because I have lots of anger built up inside me. The anger will be the death of me if I ever meet someone ready to pull the trigger.



Same here.  I spent 10 minutes trying to write a response to Bman but I couldn't get it right.
They'd be doing me a favor if they pulled the trigger, and if they didn't I'd get off smashing their face in with it.
To be _honest_ if I really thought they'd pull the trigger I'd probably book it, but I have an undeniable death wish.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Too bad you dont live in md anymore, go to somewhere in west bmore and try to burn a dealer and drop the n word a bunch and im sure they would gladly punch your ticket lol. I wouldnt want to get shot esp by one of those tiny cal guns the little nogs run around with, 380 32 and 25cal bullets bounce around and can do a lot of damage, a 9mm would prob pass thru you and a 45 would knock you down and put a big hole in you. Those small cals bounce and have you bleeding out slow. The one time i had a gun pulled on me (over weed of all things...reading this thread btw i cant get over how many ppl have been done violently dirty over weed...dope or coke i could understand but weed?? Fuck that) but the one time i had a gun pulled on me it was dark and i wasnt about to find out if it was loaded. A revolver you can see if its loaded just by looking in the cylinder, semi auto basically no way of knowing. The kid that pulled a gun on me tried ripping someone else off and got dragged by a car going 30mph because the driver grabbed his arm and didnt let go until the kid let go of the money. Heard he was all fucked up, road rash lots of blood ect. Karma is a bitch and those little stick up hood rats get what they deserve eventually. Either by the cops or the day they fuck with the wrong person and get their toy gun shoved up their ass sideways lol.


----------



## Bman2

Yup 22's can destroy your insides when it bounces around. I've also heard of some people coating their bullets in dirty blood or bacteria so even if the shot doesn't kill you, they'll get you one way or another. (cartels mostly but some street people do it)


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^ Here it's one normal one "hollow" is how they load their mags ^ even with the small cals. And hollows can be anything up to Hydrashoks so u really don't wanna find out.


----------



## bit_pattern

Opaner said:


> I live in philly (south suburbs) about a year or so ago when I was into pot. I went to re-up from a guy my buddy was supposedly "cool" with. Turns out he wasn't as "cool" as he thought. It was a dead end street with no streetlights or anythingrun down houses and what not. Me being a little street smart knows never to park your car facing the dead end portion of the road, so I turned my car around so if something did happen I wouldn't have to turn around. The kid was draw-boxing like crazy and took like 20 mins so my buddy texted him telling the guy he was slow as shit. Next thing you know we see the guy coming out of an alley pulls up to my passenger side door where my buddy was sitting. Pulls out a 9mm handgun and points it in the kids face.
> 
> I thankfully left my car on, and had put the car in neutral with the e-brake on, just in case shit went down. Next thing I know the kids telling us to give him all of our phones, wallets, and what not. See a few days before that I bought an Iphone4 and was not trying to have some punk ass kid take it. So the kid with the gun was getting pretty agitated at this point, I was watching him pretty hard. I had seen him lower his gun just below the window kind of near the door handle. I pop down the e-brake through the car into drive and put the petal to the metal. BOOM BOOM BOOM!!! I look in the rear view mirror and see him firing off 3 rounds at my car. Thankfully the kid couldn't hit a goddamn side of a trashcan if he was standing 2 goddamn feet in front of it. And what gets me, and the reason I kind of went along with the deal. Was because I was only buying an ounce of weed. Someone had the audacity to fire at me for 100$ worth of weed.
> 
> Just a word from the wise people....never listen to a moron friend. It might cost you...



Ahhh... I love this thread 

Prohibition really creates some unnecessarily fucked up situations


----------



## pharoah

Never been ROBBED but ripped off. Guy I had been buying PKs from for a while, he had been calling telling me he had a good number of em for a good price. Looking back it shoulda been obvious but hindsight is always 20/20 right?? Every time I would tell him, nah Im good, he would lower the price. So he finally gives me a good ticket that my boy bites on. Me and my boy go to the apartment complex and he gets in the car. Lets go to the store, hes counting them up right now. OK cool. We get back and he says, where is the money? Im finna run in and grab em...as you can prolly tell, me and my boy sat waiting for 45 mins. Called his phone for an hour. Went to his house. Havent heard from dude since. We had done good business for years so this happened outta the blue.

Fortunately Ive never had a gun to my head or had my door kicked in like some stories on here. Sheesh


----------



## pharoah

verso said:


> It's true, and I believe in karma to a certain extent... I've never beat anyone before, ever, and I've only been beat once before. I was asking for it, too. I mean, it was one of those long-shot, friend-of-a-friend, hail mary plays, and it went down badly, of course.
> 
> I just couldn't feel good about myself screwing someone over, and I've had the chance to do it on more than one occasion. I had the perfect opportunity to beat a small-time dealer once when giving him a ride to re-up; he left a stack in my car to run inside a store and buy a drink -- _a stack!_ That's ten bundles, 100 bags... and all I would have had to do is simply drive away. I couldn't do it.



Word. Im a FIRM believer that if you steal $100 you will lose/get robbed for $1000. Im too paranoid for scams. Always anticipating the big payback.


----------



## manboychef

This is something I still feel bad about. I had to pick up 100 morphine 15s. I took eight. I ended up paying the lady back with ten but I still feel bad about it. Guilt and opiate withdrawal are natural enemies in the wild.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> ^ Here it's one normal one "hollow" is how they load their mags ^ even with the small cals. And hollows can be anything up to Hydrashoks so u really don't wanna find out.


Hydrashocks are decent hollow points, speed gold dots are my ammo of choice bc they are bonded so when it hits a target and the petals open up it stays attached to the core and causes a deeper wound chanel. And still, as i read this thread i cant get over how many weed rip offs there are involving guns...thats just insane to me.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^ Word to all those who felt guilt. and I love hydrashoks, even the name is fkin cool.

I've only stolen from ppl who had it coming majorly. And for years I haven't stolen at all, softie and all.


----------



## 95Land

manboychef said:


> Guilt and opiate withdrawal are natural enemies in the wild.



I like that.

In 12 years in the hardcore drug arena, I have not ripped one person off. Not one. And I've don't a lot of picking up for people on front, being fronted, etc. And yes, I am proud/borderline bragging.


----------



## omnipresenthuman

Surprising how many of these are just about reefer...it's all about who you know and knowing where you come from. If you don't know, and you don't know where they come from, I don't know man, you might be setting yourself up for a bad situation. 

You can never trust a dope man though...and I've never been into opiates myself, just amps and grass, but it just seems like the opiate class/types of drugs are just so addictive, sometimes it's easier to just fuck over a lot of people for money then losing out on an instant fix, it's fucked.


----------



## Zcourge

Were about to help a familar relative with some speed, three years ago, I was going to give away my last 10g of speed to a good price, after doing it on a row in four days literally stupid Fear and Loathing kind of event. Four days without sleep, all speeded up, only a clubsandwich and barely a milkshake on McDonalds. The last day of that four, I took shrooms with a friend, because I missed my boat trip home. I live on an island.

So four days without sleep, no food, a shroom trip to process, on a carevent. Guess if you are tired then?

Anyway, I got hit up before I was going to bed with a text and a call, if I could help him. Sure I said to be nice, I was so tired of that speed anyway. And it was only a 10 min walk away.
That fucking choice I was about to regret.

I was thinking of bringing a big meat knife, still little paranoid after that trip, but pretty sharp shape anyway. But nah, we are familar so what can happen..
Told him to bring the scale so he could check it when I arrived, no answer on that one. I didn't care to analyize it, was so tired anyway. 

Finally got there, I see a red car, have in mind this was at midnight, so pretty dark outside too, I see a guy walking outside the car with a hood on, I'm thinking why would he meet me in such a way, well I straightened my back. It showed not to be that guy I was considered it be. Pretty odd I thought for myself at the same time dealing with him, well I was too tired to think. Could be many scenarios. Again I told him to bring up the scale so we could arrange it. He acting drunk and didn't say much. 

I was hmm ok, no fucking scale then. He said we should do the deal behind a building instead, I thought he was just a silly boy, but OK. I'm a nice person. Got behind the building, just when I got the bags outside my pockets, a cigarette packet, with 2 bags of speed. Close to that incident I just went home from a school trip from Ukraine, so it had russian letters on it. Kinda shady. Maybe that what scared them too 

Well, he started threwing punches. I was just chocked what the fuck is this? I was paralyzed at the first. All tired from that first trip so I couldn't think. Then I defended myself and threw punches at him, and told him to lend my bags the fuck back. Then some other boy came, from the car. So I was standing there 1vs2, going offensive, one in front and one in my back. It was going okey. They pretty scared. I went after their heads, I was so fucking insane at that time. I want to have my bags back and go home and fucking sleep it off.

So we stood there fighting for a moment, then they shouted to their other friends, it turned out to be a car with 6 people in it. So 3 more boys came to back them up. So now I'm standing 1vs5. "The leader" was acting like he wanted to tell me something, so I let my guard down. POOW. I went dark, now I'm laying on the ground besides some bushes, with 4 guys kicking me, and the one who just threw the punch, was laying on me, with his elbows choking my throat. Later it turned out to be a brass knuckle. I still have a 1 cm scar from it 1cm from my eye. Got pretty deep. Now I got that feeling just when on nitrous oxide, they say before you are about to die, or drown, you see flashes. That was a pretty good description at my state. My sight got smaller. But I still fought. 

I think they couldn't belive what the fuck I was doing, nor what they should do with me. They emptied my pockets and run to the car. The guy who brass knuckled my cheek, was still there. Helping me up! Telling me something that I shouldn't be with x name. Probably because he's scared of losing his gf. I live in a small town. I still was left, now with blood in my whole face, even more dizzier than after that speed period. Haleluljah. 

I still wanted my bags back, and my phone. So I was walking with him to their car, in which they hided instead. Their fucking scumbags. I couldn't at that point see where they got. So I asked him who I walked with who choked me, where they at? He told me they ran away, and that I shouldn't call the cops. I say give me your fucking beer, I need painkillers. He got inside that car, then they drove off. 

I barely made that 10 min walk back home, almost fainted. Got into the hospital, some sleep aid, then I finally got my sleep.


----------



## Zcourge

Now I called the cops ofcourse. I got DNA of that beer bottle. I played a saint in courtroom. They got one year in prison for abuse. Was too mild of a punishment, so I followed them up. Got sure, they all got the shit they deserved. One is in prison now. One in rehab. One I called their apartment lendering company, so they got 2 warnings, I could threw them out the street now if I want too. 2 left are afraid too go out. I'm still thinking of doing some more too them. Since I got a mild PTSD of it. 

Forgot to add, the first guy I was relative with, confessed they threw my phone that night down a well, he was very apologizing, showing up to every parties I went to at first, bribing me with black afghan hasch from himalaya thing. Telling me how he now ditched his friends.

Fuckers -_-


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

omnipresenthuman said:


> Surprising how many of these are just about reefer...it's all about who you know and knowing where you come from. If you don't know, and you don't know where they come from, I don't know man, you might be setting yourself up for a bad situation.
> 
> You can never trust a dope man though...and I've never been into opiates myself, just amps and grass, but it just seems like the opiate class/types of drugs are just so addictive, sometimes it's easier to just fuck over a lot of people for money then losing out on an instant fix, it's fucked.



Mine was about crystal meth.


----------



## ech0s85

be careful about getting hard when somebody pulls a gun.  in illinois a friend went to meet his guy, he said to follow him to another spot so they got into their cars.  they stopped at a red light and some people were walking through the crosswalk.  The dealer, who was in the car infront of my friend, gets out of the car, walks up to the crosswalk and shoots a guy in the face, then gets back in his car and waits for the light to change before driving off.  my friend bailed and a few mins later the dealer calls asking where he is.  My friend asked him what happened and the guy just says "oh he was out of bounds".   and this was in the middle of the day.  

fucking gangs.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Na, I just didn't care tbh, that money was for meth, not for you to steal you either shoot me on this main road or fkin walk.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

So this just happened to my buddy but thought id post it any way...

So he hustles d 8s to support his habit and lives in his car atm but hes hanging at some sketchy users pad for a place to stay after hookin them up some pills and they convince him to do a shot mixed with some hard alcohol cause i guess thats what they all do and he straight up just passes out.

Wakes up and his pills are all gone (which he hides in his sock between his toes) lol all the money out of his wallets gone as well as the tank off of his e cig. Some real bull shit, turns out the girl that did it real shady bitch gives him a half a pill back so he isn't sick and ten bucks and acts like shits all cool.
then she says how she weighs 100 pounds and if she jacked him he deserves it!!
Im all what a junky bitch o woulda slapped the ever loving fuck out of her and takin off with her shit. She has it coming and jacks peopel all the time.
he just ended up grabbing all the dudes jewelry from his moms house and camera that was hers and peacing out.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

rofl^. How did they spot it between his toes ?

Na, I still couldn't hit a woman. But there are far worse forms of punishment that don't require violence. Rack the slide pushing one in da chamber and put to her head or her ROOF MOUF!!! If someone were to steal my opiates...


----------



## What 23

I'm getting to the point where any drug use is seeming pretty much worthless, unless they are given to me or offered as available and of quality. I am tired of wasting my time hunting down drugs, getting burned, wanting when there is none. When I choose to not have, there is less to take away.

It's extra difficult for me, too, because with my allergies to chemicals and things I find it hard to find "clean" drugs. I react to air fresheners and other chemical scents so unless the weed is fresh or straight from someone I trust, with little hands passed through, I am running a risk of getting contaminated product by that, or something else, and wasting my money.

Some White on White blotter, no ink, or fresh or close to freshly cured cannabis, grown correctly and processed through and cured right... some DMT from the source or one who extracted it, cleanly... Mescaline from a known source, Etc. But I am done with most drug transactions, and am in no hurry right now for any new experiences.

I have been ripped off plenty of times. I think I got coke once and it was baby laxative. I ordered some DPT from a Chinese chemical supplier that was probably laxative, as well... I have no idea about that one but I was really stupid to try to smoke it. I've bought acid that was just sweet breath. Myself and a group of college friends were so excited about it, too, and I put up the most money- the others were broke. We sat around the fire imagining it was coming on, until the anticipation went into a headache and disappointment, then we slept. Got robbed by a couple of guys in high school- gave them 70 bucks and they never got back with me, but they always ran away and made excuses from then on out, blaming the other guy, so that was almost worth the 70 bucks, to have them squirm for that long after, making excuses. Two guys also robbed weed out of my car, in high school. I tracked them down, as they bragged about it, and intimidated them to the point where one of the guys parents- his mom and dad came into my work and gave me the money value of the drugs they stole. And most recently, a guy I was going through sold 20-dollar grams of weed that were more like half grams, or 8ths that were more like 2.5 grams or less, and I kept giving him chances, because he was going to another who was weighing them/he was using his scales, so I was giving him the benefit of doubt. He still owed me money, too, but I have just cut him off. It's not worth it. I'll pay the however much he owes me to not deal with him again.

Drugs just need to be legal. At least keep tabs on things and control the market, with quality. Take it out of the hands of desperate wankers. When you put things into the dark, and not allow much airflow, and moisture is present, this invites mold, and *things tend to rot*.


----------



## Help?!?!

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> rofl^. How did they spot it between his toes ?
> 
> Na, I still couldn't hit a woman. But there are far worse forms of punishment that don't require violence. Rack the slide pushing one in da chamber and put to her head or her ROOF MOUF!!! If someone were to steal my opiates...


I would've jammed the piece in her mouth screamed at till she cried begging for her life, then asked her if jacking someone is worth getting killed and buried in some ditch in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## blight12

It seems so strange that purchasing drugs is such a problem for many people so often. I can understand the first few times and trying to find contacts but after that it should be easy. Over here there is no such thing as street dealers in general or going to dodgy places to buy shit.

Here you will usually have one guy you have known for years who lives in your area, supplies everything and delivers to your home or wherever you want to meet. Thats how it usually works and the guys are pros, trustworthy and you get their details through word of mouth so they can usually be trusted off the bat. Even buying cheap stuff, its the standard process.

For me having to wait longer then 5 minutes at the agreed upon location or having to drive a little further or to a new place to collect would be considered drug deal gone wrong. Its about ask risky as it gets besides other risks like cops and shit obviously. Driving to a city of trying to buy drugs from a random dealer would never even be something I would consider, its just not necessary.


----------



## vajeeh

Ive been sold fake shit before, plenty of times, too many stories for that, so I will just list the only example of being physically robbed. I might put up more stories later on about being ripped off, but here it goes

Story #1- Robbed in the ghetto

I was in an area in baltimore which is pretty much an open air drug market...one block has crack, one has heroin, and so on and so forth. I went down to get the smack. It was an area I used to frequent pretty often, so I knew where to look for the right people, although the people tend to change, the product tends to be on point. I hadn't been to this block in a few months at least, it was a last resort because my connect that I would call in a different area was out of shit, and I just got paid. I was in my dads benz suv, which might not be smart because it could have made me a target. I drive up to the corner, with 60 bucks in my front pocket, and sitting on $350 in my backpocket...right from the bank. The dude tells me that he needs to get in because we have to drive around the block to where his stash is. Then he tells me to stop a block away and two guys get in, so I got three dudes in the car I don't know. They then told me that they had to go to this area where I know is a dead end about ten minutes away, in an area I am not extremely familiar with, and I tell them that I don't have time for that and I ask them to get out of the car. Then the original guy gets pissed, and he says "You think we are playing?...Take his shit yo!" The guy behind me in the backseat grabs me by the neck in a headlock while the person in the front seat goes for my front pocket. I instinctively try to secure my back pocket because I know that is where the main money is, looking back that was stupid, because they wouldnt relent and they ended up getting it off of me, then the guys in the back get out and the person in the front tries to take the car keys out of the ignition, I hold onto it and he eventually exits the car. There I was left...dope sick and out of my two weeks pay


----------



## bunnyrabbitz

Been robbed and done robbed. It's the cycle.


----------



## ohshea

Was just along for the ride this time. The dude i was with was this suburban white boy who had picked up an oxy habit and started dealing, cos for some reason suburbanites like playing drug dealers. This was back when oxys were at their highest price point a few years back. Anyway this dumbass was always high and always carried his whole stash w him of at least 20 pills of the original OC 80s. Everyone knew when u did a deal w him hed pull his baggy out into his lap and slowly take out how many u needed cos he was so dipped he never had his guard up. 

So anyway hes going to make a deal and two guys jump in, put blankets over our heads, have me in a chokehold and a gun to his head and demand all the pills. He always just had them in his pocket so wasnt that hard to get. I dont know if it was a real gun or not we had blankets over our heads it was freaky not being able to see anything but i had nothing on me i just felt bad for the dude.


----------



## ykm420

ohshea said:


> Was just along for the ride this time. The dude i was with was this suburban white boy who had picked up an oxy habit and started dealing, cos for some reason suburbanites like playing drug dealers. This was back when oxys were at their highest price point a few years back. Anyway this dumbass was always high and always carried his whole stash w him of at least 20 pills of the original OC 80s. Everyone knew when u did a deal w him hed pull his baggy out into his lap and slowly take out how many u needed cos he was so dipped he never had his guard up.
> 
> So anyway hes going to make a deal and two guys jump in, put blankets over our heads, have me in a chokehold and a gun to his head and demand all the pills. He always just had them in his pocket so wasnt that hard to get. I dont know if it was a real gun or not we had blankets over our heads it was freaky not being able to see anything but i had nothing on me i just felt bad for the dude.


That's pretty damn funny.. Mfers running around with quilts ready to rob people. Hahahahahaha. Glad you weren't harmed, however.


----------



## subutex_junkie

When I was young and stupid, I use to get robbed often. The problem was, at like 14-15 years old I'd just ask any random person who looked like a stoner if he could fine me weed and often, they'd take my money and split, thankfully I caught on quick. One time in my pill using days I went to buy a morphine pill with those little beads inside that you crush, well after getting one, I drove home only to find out that the morphine had been replaced by sugar. Thankfully, the kid was scared of me doing something over it so I got an oxy 40 and some hard for free so all in all, I got more then I would of anyways. Another time when I was getting dope sick, my usual heroin guy wasn't picking up so a few friends and I just drove around to different users houses until some sketchy guy said he'd get us dope so we fronted him the $ but instead of bringing us heroin like he said, we bought something like crushed up methadone or something that def. wasn't dope and by the time we figured out it wasn't dope, the guy was long gone .


----------



## AcidRAEn

Near the end of my addiction my boyfriend I had quite a few pill connects in town and had it timed out that when one ran out another was picking up their 'scrip. I remember this one particular time that something had fucked up and EVERYONE was out. Usually if this happened we would drive two hours to RVA to score. However, this time we only had $100 and that would have mostly gone to gas. A buddy of mine just so happened to be scoring some tar up in Baltimore so we finally agreed to wire him the money because it was our last shot and we were getting really sick.
I didn't know that he had recently gotten back together with his heinous cunt of an ex. I mean she was the worst kind of junky. 
Needless to say we never got our dope. Couldn't get in touch..couldn't find them..nothing. I've been ripped off before but that was the worst because it was the last of our money and we were so desperate and pathetic.

Fuck, I do NOT miss those days.


----------



## magellan13

I wasn't robbed but was present during a robbery.  I posted this in another forum so I'll just cut and paste.  Pardon the repetition, it's in a couple parts that overlap:

Basically my friend & coke dealer @ BU (boston U) was an Asian kid on a power trip, and promised my smack/crack dealer a zip of coke the night before said robbery took place, with me there. I show up the next night to get my zip, he wasn't able to get more than a QP, so I just get 1/2 zip for the night, but my crack dealer, has none allotted for him. Crack dealer calls my coke dealer about 20 times during the hour I am there, asian, 21yo coke dealer just laughs and keeps ignoring it...disrespecting. I go to leave, OH and my girlfriend drove! and as soon as I turn the handle, BOOM my crack dealing friend, a 40yo, 6'3" black dude, ex con for armed robbery, bursts in through the door and sweeps me and my gf and this asian chick (a friend and a housemate of ours) against the wall and points the gun at my pussy asian coke dealer, demanding the money and the drugs. Orders the girls to the couch and me to just stand there, tells me I'm fine lol. Anyway, asian kid hesitates and (real dramatic kid) says like "are you serious man, oh man are you serious Buzz?" My crack dealer cracks him above the eye with the butt of the pistol and it opens up and starts bleeding. My Idiot friend then GOES TO THE BATHROOM TO LOOK INTO THE MIRROR AND COMPLAIN TO THE GUY & BEG instead of following directions!!!! It was only 4 feet away but come on dude, take care of business. Anyway, I am then ordered at gunpoint to open the safe and empty it on the table. Dude loses like 3,000 and just about 5gs of coke that he had left, plus like a 1/2 zip of some heady weed for personal, and maybe 12-15 rolls.
While getting the safe above the fridge, I discreetly dropped my 1/2 oz of yay behind the fridge in case I had to empty my pockets or something, because he knew I was there buying too.

Anyway, I ended up giving the guy 7g back, just because I felt bad since it was MY friend who did it, but fuck it, he knew him too, we would drive to pick up H from him, I just knew him better, and first.
Because I'm a nice guy and kind of felt just a little bit responsible for robbery, I threw the kid 1/4 of blow and said we're cool now. Took him about 2 weeks to be cool with me again, and I talked to the pistol whipper prob 4 days later, said we're cool but don't point a gun at my girl ever again, he said he was sorry he had to do it but he was HEATED at that kid, I said I understood, kid jerked me around too...Actually he (the guy who got pistol whipped) visited me in Cali last year, it was cool to see him after all this time!

Also it was his fault for flashing his $ & safe the night before to the guy, I told him he was a felonious crack dealing, gun carrying guy!  I mean he had met him a few times before that when we were picking H up from him.  Not to mention promising him an ounce and then not delivering AND disrespecting him by not even telling him or picking up the phone. I know what happened: dude was just sitting outside in his truck smoking rock for hours waiting for him to answer, and when he didn't, he followed someone in and just waited outside the door til I went to leave. Also, I felt kind of bad because me and my other friend were venting about disliking the asian coke dealer when we were hanging out with the black crack dealer, so maybe he thought it was ok...

Alternate telling:
my older, blacker, more felonious crack dealer and my college-age, dbag BU blow connect had met a few times in shady exchanges with me there. coke dealer promises crack dealer an oz on sat night, tomorrow night. he picks up a few oz, starts selling, i come by, fucker doesn't even have my oz, only half! then spends next teo hours all geeked out ignoring calls from say "Buzz" my crack dealer. I figure something wasn't going to end well, this guy was getting in between a convicted felon (multiple armed robberies at least) who rolls w a piece...
we go to leave, I have to hit campus and start selling, as we turn the knob door flies open and a big black arm sweeps ME oh and my GF and her good friend (tiny azn girl) all against the wall and out comes the gun. long story short he'd been sitting in car watching place for hours, getting no responses from kid who fucked his word and didn't even bother informing the guy, oh yeah smoking rock for HOURS just waiting.
dumb friend doesn't even have the brains to realize this is for SER so Buzz pistol whips kid hard right above the eye, whiney kid GOES to MIRROR to look at bloody face and prob cry whyyyy so buzz tells me to open the safe and hand over the blow and cash. kid lost like min 3000 (some of blow was fronted, lucky it wasn't more) and a little over a ball of blow. All he had to do was answer phone...

Anyway, me and the crack dealer made up a week later, i mean, he told me i was never in danger and that we were cool, which I agreed we were. Took about 2 weeks for the azn, and a lot of bitching and gently touching his eyebrow and shooting me dirty looks. 
Anyway shit was resolved-haha- with both parties, actually sooner w buzz who had no beef w me than w the other dude, who was butthurt but STFU because I think he knew he had it coming... 

first and hopefully only time I've had a gun pointed at me. OH at end of robbery he said "we're cool ____" and left. 

Sorry for the duplication of content, this was cobbled together from a couple different posts.

Anwyay that was 7-8 years ago and thankfully things in my life have settled down a lot and nothing that crazy has happened recently.


----------



## omnipresenthuman

^ crazy story if true...don't really understand why the Asian and the black dude just had to do business with each other though...and you bad-mouthing about the Asian guy (who is both your 'friend' and a douche-bag?) to the older black guy probably didn't help anything...


----------



## ech0s85

i was in a new town for a couple days and ran out of dope early so me and my friend hit the streets.  this sketchy homeless dude says he can hook it up if we give him a ride to the spot and give him 10 bucks for doing it.  so he drives us around to this sketchy neighborhood and has us pull up to this little duplex complex thing.  we give him the money and he asks for the extra ten, which made me think for sure he was burning us.  so he tells us to wait and walks off, and my friend sneaks out of the car to follow him while i drive to the back side of the complex to watch for him running.  nobody came over the wall at the back of the complex and i hadnt gotten a call from my friend so i thought maybe it was legit.  like 15 minutes later my friend shows up and says he has no idea where the guy went.  we were confused because he wasnt in the complex and he hadnt jumped out the back way.  after some looking around we figured it out, he had a really good setup.  it turns out that the back wall was actually 2 walls with like 3 feet of space between them, which ran llike 100 yards and dumped out into a busy shopping center, so he mustve got between the walls and bounced.


----------



## JunkieDays

Lol. Wow. 
Don't ever hand over money like that, dude. Seriously, come on.. TO A BUM!?!
I don't know HOW you didn't see that coming.. it must've been so obvious..
As soon as that piece of shit junkie bum asked me for the money I would've been like "Yeah, fuckin' right, dipshit.. You think I was born yesterday? Go find the dealer, get the product, AND THEN, MAYBE... I'll buy you a bag"
Shit, dude.. Some people amaze me,,


----------



## phoeski

kid i knew, was pretty nice and all. but i think he could tell i was starting to get bad into it. so one day i went for my bun, nothing sketch, same place ect... So i give him the money and he just went up into his apt and ignored my calls. then when he did pick up he basically said "if you want it come up here and get it" "it" being the $ he just stole. 
FUCK that those dude are some outta state transplant hustlers who wouldnt think twice about beating my ass and robbing me. its always the people who help you like 2-3 times first. im more sketched out about the 5th sale than the first haha


----------



## ohshea

magellan13 said:


> I wasn't robbed but was present during a robbery.  I posted this in another forum so I'll just cut and paste.  Pardon the repetition, it's in a couple parts that overlap:
> 
> Basically my friend & coke dealer @ BU (boston U) was an Asian kid on a power trip, and promised my smack/crack dealer a zip of coke the night before said robbery took place, with me there. I show up the next night to get my zip, he wasn't able to get more than a QP, so I just get 1/2 zip for the night, but my crack dealer, has none allotted for him. Crack dealer calls my coke dealer about 20 times during the hour I am there, asian, 21yo coke dealer just laughs and keeps ignoring it...disrespecting. I go to leave, OH and my girlfriend drove! and as soon as I turn the handle, BOOM my crack dealing friend, a 40yo, 6'3" black dude, ex con for armed robbery, bursts in through the door and sweeps me and my gf and this asian chick (a friend and a housemate of ours) against the wall and points the gun at my pussy asian coke dealer, demanding the money and the drugs. Orders the girls to the couch and me to just stand there, tells me I'm fine lol. Anyway, asian kid hesitates and (real dramatic kid) says like "are you serious man, oh man are you serious Buzz?" My crack dealer cracks him above the eye with the butt of the pistol and it opens up and starts bleeding. My Idiot friend then GOES TO THE BATHROOM TO LOOK INTO THE MIRROR AND COMPLAIN TO THE GUY & BEG instead of following directions!!!! It was only 4 feet away but come on dude, take care of business. Anyway, I am then ordered at gunpoint to open the safe and empty it on the table. Dude loses like 3,000 and just about 5gs of coke that he had left, plus like a 1/2 zip of some heady weed for personal, and maybe 12-15 rolls.
> While getting the safe above the fridge, I discreetly dropped my 1/2 oz of yay behind the fridge in case I had to empty my pockets or something, because he knew I was there buying too.
> 
> Anyway, I ended up giving the guy 7g back, just because I felt bad since it was MY friend who did it, but fuck it, he knew him too, we would drive to pick up H from him, I just knew him better, and first.
> Because I'm a nice guy and kind of felt just a little bit responsible for robbery, I threw the kid 1/4 of blow and said we're cool now. Took him about 2 weeks to be cool with me again, and I talked to the pistol whipper prob 4 days later, said we're cool but don't point a gun at my girl ever again, he said he was sorry he had to do it but he was HEATED at that kid, I said I understood, kid jerked me around too...Actually he (the guy who got pistol whipped) visited me in Cali last year, it was cool to see him after all this time!
> 
> Also it was his fault for flashing his $ & safe the night before to the guy, I told him he was a felonious crack dealing, gun carrying guy!  I mean he had met him a few times before that when we were picking H up from him.  Not to mention promising him an ounce and then not delivering AND disrespecting him by not even telling him or picking up the phone. I know what happened: dude was just sitting outside in his truck smoking rock for hours waiting for him to answer, and when he didn't, he followed someone in and just waited outside the door til I went to leave. Also, I felt kind of bad because me and my other friend were venting about disliking the asian coke dealer when we were hanging out with the black crack dealer, so maybe he thought it was ok...
> 
> Alternate telling:
> my older, blacker, more felonious crack dealer and my college-age, dbag BU blow connect had met a few times in shady exchanges with me there. coke dealer promises crack dealer an oz on sat night, tomorrow night. he picks up a few oz, starts selling, i come by, fucker doesn't even have my oz, only half! then spends next teo hours all geeked out ignoring calls from say "Buzz" my crack dealer. I figure something wasn't going to end well, this guy was getting in between a convicted felon (multiple armed robberies at least) who rolls w a piece...
> we go to leave, I have to hit campus and start selling, as we turn the knob door flies open and a big black arm sweeps ME oh and my GF and her good friend (tiny azn girl) all against the wall and out comes the gun. long story short he'd been sitting in car watching place for hours, getting no responses from kid who fucked his word and didn't even bother informing the guy, oh yeah smoking rock for HOURS just waiting.
> dumb friend doesn't even have the brains to realiz
> 
> 
> e this is for SER so Buzz pistol whips kid hard right above the eye, whiney kid GOES to MIRROR to look at bloody face and prob cry whyyyy so buzz tells me to open the safe and hand over the blow and cash. kid lost like min 3000 (some of blow was fronted, lucky it wasn't more) and a little over a ball of blow. All he had to do was answer phone...
> 
> Anyway, me and the crack dealer made up a week later, i mean, he told me i was never in danger and that we were cool, which I agreed we were. Took about 2 weeks for the azn, and a lot of bitching and gently touching his eyebrow and shooting me dirty looks.
> Anyway shit was resolved-haha- with both parties, actually sooner w buzz who had no beef w me than w the other dude, who was butthurt but STFU because I think he knew he had it coming...
> 
> first and hopefully only time I've had a gun pointed at me. OH at end of robbery he said "we're cool ____" and left.
> 
> Sorry for the duplication of content, this was cobbled together from a couple different posts.
> 
> Anwyay that was 7-8 years ago and thankfully things in my life have settled down a lot and nothing that crazy has happened recently.



To me, it sounds like the dude was planning on robbing him either way.

This is why privleged college kids dont need to be dealers. They dont know what theyre playing with until shit really happens.


My roommate threw out all my points one night so i had dope but no points and the pharmacy was closed. I go down to skid cos they sell em for a dollar. I give this guy two bucks a dollar for the point and a dollar to help me he says wait here, he goes around corner and i never see him again. Muhahah.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

phoeski said:


> kid i knew, was pretty nice and all. but i think he could tell i was starting to get bad into it. so one day i went for my bun, nothing sketch, same place ect... So i give him the money and he just went up into his apt and ignored my calls. then when he did pick up he basically said "if you want it come up here and get it" "it" being the $ he just stole.
> FUCK that those dude are some outta state transplant hustlers who wouldnt think twice about beating my ass and robbing me. its always the people who help you like 2-3 times first. im more sketched out about the 5th sale than the first haha




Id be figuring out how to go fuck there shit up and im not even like that man that shits just fucked up.


----------



## The Dope Man

Bout two months ago. me and a buddy where both sick as fuck. its like 9pm on a weeknight. my buddy scraped up 50$ but dosnt have a car but said hed split the 50 with me for a ride. I obviously jumped on the opportunity to get well. so i pick him up and we drive to the westside of town (the hood, 100% black peps) and we call my dude once were out on that side of town. he has us go to one of the 2-3 spots he always has us meet him at. just some random street corner in the hood you sit and wait for him to pull up to get served.                                                                                               anyway we get to the spot and call my dude saying were here and he said hell be 10 minutes which is usually how long it takes him to. so we sit for ten minutes and call him and he said 10 more min (typical dope dealer bs). so its ben 20 minutes now and i call him again and he says hes on his way now. 10 minutes later he finnaly shows (30min total, feels like 30 hours when your in opiate withdraw) i run up to his window do the exchange run back to the car and he get cookin.                                                                                                                                                                                    at this time my buddy relizes he forgot his rig so we only have my rig. i draw up 60units and squirt 30 back into the sppon for him so he could use my rig when im done. I hit, clean the rig and he draws up his 30 units. hes tying his arm in the seatbelt to tie off and just as hes about to hit 2 black dudes and mask with pistols open my back door and hop in with the guns on us. to sum it up we had no money ( were junkies and just got served duh ). there demanding we "give them the pills they know we got dem pills" and we try to explain were junkies and have nothing to give them. so they take our empty wallets,our cell phones, and my fuckin car keys. and thennn "you got 5 seconds to give us the pills or home boys gettin cappped" they obviously wernt playin cause they counted down from 5 then shot my buddy in the hand. ( this is when i got scard i was calm,cool, and high, before they shot him. (only a .22 luckly). I thought he got shot in the head because of the way he went forward when he got shot. our ears were rinnging from those retards shooting a gun in the car with all the windows up. so they pistol whip me in the head and dip out.                                                                             my buddys arm is still tied in the seatbelt and he droped the rig and it broke when he got shot. poor guy sill withdrawin bad. well knowing the cops are ganna show up my buddy starts running up to houses and waving down cars while i clean all the illegal shit outta the car. it takes him 10 GOD DAM MINUTES before someone finnaly calls the cops and helps us. they show up 2 minutes later. me and my buddy go to the hospital, he gets morphine there, cops questions us, we play it off ( we were looking for a friends house), i still dont have a car or phone ( only my origanl key will work cause the tumblers are worn down so i need a whole new ignition and new key which is expensive). my dealer had nothing to do with it 100%. we fucked up by not locking the doors,not looking around, sitting there to long, sitting there to get high after we got served ect. . . the jack boys saw us sittin there and watched us get served. they only really got our phyones out of it but they texted one of my buddys off my phone and set him up for an oz and 100$ thinking it was me they ran up and did the same thing to him. we both deactivated our phones after that. me and my buddy scraped up cash and got high the next day tho.

i learned alot from the experience tho.


----------



## invictus

*Has a dope dealer ever put his gun in your mouth?  or pistol whipped you?*

or have you ever been physically harmed for fucking with a dope dealers money?

I've had 2 dealers (both meth) recently pull guns on me.  And by recently, I mean within the last few years.  It wasn't necessarily anything I did, these guys were just in over their head on meth and were being overly aggressive.  Funny thing is both of them are in prison...felon/firearm charges.

Only time I've ever been fired on, I can now say I deserved it.  I made moves on this coke dealers 100k chain.  Popping these moves was not true and I came up empty handed, on the defensive bobbing and weaving for my life while 9mm bullets were jizzing past my head.  One of them actually scraped my earlobe and it still fucks me up to this day.  Had my guy been just a little more on point, I would not be here today.

C'mon bluelight, I know you've got some messed up stories to tell.


----------



## Pill2Chill

I merged your thread into the existing thread. The existing one wasn't in the drug culture thread directory, so I added it.


----------



## invictus

awesome, I think it will do better here, I was unsure of whether or not to post it as a new thread.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Normally we advise people who create an existing thread to check the Drug Culture directory thread. It wasn't in there though, so there was no way you could have known about it.  If you hadn't checked the DC directory either beforehand, I encourage you to do so from now on before creating a new thread in Drug Culture.  It makes our jobs a little easier.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

invictus said:


> or have you ever been physically harmed for fucking with a dope dealers money?
> 
> I've had 2 dealers (both meth) recently pull guns on me.  And by recently, I mean within the last few years.  It wasn't necessarily anything I did, these guys were just in over their head on meth and were being overly aggressive.  Funny thing is both of them are in prison...felon/firearm charges.
> 
> Only time I've ever been fired on, I can now say I deserved it.  I made moves on this coke dealers 100k chain.  Popping these moves was not true and I came up empty handed, on the defensive bobbing and weaving for my life while 9mm bullets were jizzing past my head.  One of them actually scraped my earlobe and it still fucks me up to this day.  Had my guy been just a little more on point, I would not be here today.
> 
> C'mon bluelight, I know you've got some messed up stories to tell.



Wow. You mean a 100,000$ chain? Like necklace?

Man there's better ways to do that if you know the guys got a gun, like buying coke elsewhere, tell him you got some bomb ass stuff you want him to try so he can sell, and mixing it 10:1 with a powdered benzo. 

But really, it's better not to fuck with people who are ready to kill to protect their stash. Actually, it's better to just not screw over anyone. 

Seriously, if anyone in this thread thinks it's justified to rob people, you're probably a sociopath..



The Dope Man said:


> sitting there to get high after we got served ect. .



This is your only mistake.

What the fuck were you thinking? If it's not some one robbing you, these are high drug trafficking areas, and there are plenty of cops who will be intrigued at the fact that two white boys are sitting around in the hood. Like they didn't know exactly what happened when you told them "you were looking for a friends."


----------



## invictus

yes, and i think it's funny that you are as impressed as you are about it.  Don't get me wrong, I would have been made for about 2 years had been able to yank it off his neck, but in my city, there's probably atleast 25 coke/dope dealers that can afford that kind of jewelry.  It means you're moderately successful, imho.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

invictus said:


> yes, and i think it's funny that you are as impressed as you are about it.  Don't get me wrong, I would have been made for about 2 years had been able to yank it off his neck, but in my city, there's probably atleast 25 coke/dope dealers that can afford that kind of jewelry.  It means you're moderately successful, imho.




You misunderstand me. I'm not impressed he had a 100k chain (I was curious as to whether you were referring to something else with slang), I'm more impressed that you had the guts (or were stupid enough, apparently  ) to fuck with someone who obviously has his shit together enough to afford jewelry like that.


----------



## invictus

it's all in the game bro, has nothing to do with guts or wits.  They don't always think he feels like it is, but we do, we do.


----------



## Seyer

invictus said:


> Only time I've ever been fired on, I can now say I deserved it.  *I made moves on this coke dealers 100k chain*.  *Popping these moves was not true and I came up empty handed*, on the defensive bobbing and weaving for my life while 9mm bullets were jizzing past my head.





invictus said:


> *it's all in the game bro*, has nothing to do with guts or wits.  They don't always think he feels like it is, but we do, we do.


Youre doin it wrong if you think attempting to steal a necklace worth $100k and failing is just part of the game.


----------



## phenethylo J

You should of smoked him out and waited until he was stoned to steal it.


----------



## Ziggy stardust

No successful coke dealer does his own product..or hangs with chumps who snatch chains..


----------



## Seyer

phenethylo J said:


> You should of smoked him out and waited until he was stoned to steal it.



Fucking LOL.


----------



## invictus

phenethylo J said:


> You should of smoked him out and waited until he was stoned to steal it.



and that's exactly why he doesn't smoke weed, it doesn't exactly step your guard game up.


----------



## invictus

Ziggy stardust said:


> No successful coke dealer does his own product..or hangs with chumps who snatch chains..



who said anything about him doing coke, who said I was a chump, and who said we were hanging out?


----------



## evad04

I've found you can't trust a lot of your day to day dealers if they are also users. Sooner or later they fuck up or get burned themselves and need a fix.
So a guy I've been to 20 times for hydromorphs is a meth/crack user. So I'm sitting in his apartment and he says he has to go for a quick trip with the cash of course. He's done this once before and all was good. I give him the cash because I need to get these pills ASAP cause I'm heading out of town for weekend. Guy leaves me in his house for 2 hours and doesn't come back. And there was nothing of value in this place .. I started to panic thinking about dope sickness that would come in the next days. luckily my other dealer met me at the bus stop 10 min before I left. Still out a 100 tho..


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Ziggy stardust said:


> No successful coke dealer does his own product..or hangs with chumps who snatch chains..


Well, is success having a 100k chain? Maybe he is just going to be successful for a short time.



invictus said:


> who said anything about him doing coke, who said I was a chump, and who said we were hanging out?





invictus said:


> and that's exactly why he doesn't smoke weed, it doesn't exactly step your guard game up.



Dude. if you tried to jack his chain, you're a chump for thinking you could get away with it, and a double chump for trying it and getting shot at. I wonder if he was just trying to scare your ass so you wouldn't come back and firing just near you, or if he really wanted to kill you and was just a bad shot? Probably the former, because he didn't wanna waste going down for Murder 1 on a chump like you. heh



phenethylo J said:


> You should of smoked him out and waited until he was stoned to steal it.





Seyer said:


> Fucking LOL.



Fuckin LOL indeed. 



Ziggy stardust said:


> No successful coke dealer does his own product..or hangs with chumps who snatch chains..


----------



## invictus

no brah he had his phaser set to kill, I was weaving and running as fast as I can, tweaked out of my mind.  It's harder to hit a moving target than most people think, the better people have about a 20 percent accuracy.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

invictus said:


> no brah he had his phaser set to kill, I was weaving and running as fast as I can, tweaked out of my mind.  It's harder to hit a moving target than most people think, the better people have about a 20 percent accuracy.



Meaning one in five rounds will hit you?

lol

My Gun (.45 ACP) holds enough for 2 to hit lol


----------



## JunkieDays

invictus said:


> no brah he had his phaser set to kill, I was weaving and running as fast as I can, tweaked out of my mind.  It's harder to hit a moving target than most people think, the better people have about a 20 percent accuracy.



Maybe at 150 yards.. lol. 
Sorry, but, you're dead meat at close range.


----------



## subutex_junkie

So, after almost a year, yesterday I finally caught up with some prick who stole a half gram of crack from me along with an entire months rent in cash from my best friends, I was *REALLY* mad about that because this girl is like a little sister to me and she spent that night crying on my shoulder, scared to death that she was going to lose her apartment all because that pathetic junkie mother fucker stole every penny she had so he could go buy dope. All that happened while he was homeless too, I didn't give a fuck where he slept and never trusted him enough to sleep in my home but they were the only people who actually would give him a place to sleep, he's a real fucking low life for robbing the only 2 people who helped him in his time of need! 
Well, after giving it a lot of thought, I made the decision to run up on the asshole and attack him in public. All in all, I got some pretty good shots in, it was in a very public place though so after getting in a few more punches and kicks, we started wrestling around and with him being a fat fuck who's twice my weight, he kept getting me to the ground but I didn't stay down and just kept getting back up and swinging on him until a crowd finally started to gather. Due to not wanting to be arrested, I decided I was content with the way the fight went so I hopped back in my car and sped off before cops showed up. Honestly, I'm happy, this son of a bitch really had it coming, hell, I was even contemplating smashing a glass bottle over his face at first but I guess we're both lucky I decided not to because if I'd of used a weapon, he'd be in the hospital with a head injury and multiple stitches and I probably would be in jail for either felonious assault or assault with a deadly weapon or some shit. He was being a fucking pacifist though and that was really making me mad. I mean come on, your seriously going to just let me repeatedly hit you in the face then let me walk away, I love a good fist fight where I actually have someone fighting back and I was kind of disappointed that he was being such a pussy and wasn't even punching me, maybe subconsciously he knew he fucking deserved getting hit and had in coming, that's what happens to fucking thieves haha!


----------



## JunkieDays

lol..
I love fat fucks.. the key is to get them on the ground into submission before they do to you.. or run circles & tire them out, but they're more likely to take you to the ground before that happens..


----------



## subutex_junkie

JunkieDays said:


> lol..
> I love fat fucks.. the key is to get them on the ground into submission before they do to you.. or run circles & tire them out, but they're more likely to take you to the ground before that happens..



lmao! Yeah, seeing as I've had a good 9+ months to plan every step ahead of time, I really planned to just tire him out then finish him off, especially because I spent 3 years wrestling in middle school and some of high school. I defiantly am good with submission moves but when I saw him I just snapped and lost my cool, I completely forgot to just try and choke him out with a head lock like I usually do but also, once that crowd started to gather, not picking up assault charges over that asshole was my main thought. Too bad it was such a public area I chose to hit him in because my plan actually was to tire him out, knowing fairly well that my stamina would last by far a lot longer then his would but whatever, I made my point to the guy without it becoming a "who gets knocked the fuck out first" kind of fight, at least he now knows that I won't just let him steal whatever he wants from my friends and me then get away with it without any consequences for his actions. :D


----------



## JunkieDays

Hahaha, nice one, man. Yeah, I usually try to go for submission first if I'm fighting somebody who's alot bigger than me, and I'll tell you what.. I'm damn good with a choke hold, I've been known to make people pass out within 10 seconds.. but I learned that's really dangerous so I don't do it anymore. Toe-to-toe is where I go.. lol. 

Good on you though, man. I doubt that fat fuck will ever try to fuck you or your friends over again, sometimes you have to resort to violence to make your point. There's too many softies these days.


----------



## lcrlover

Good for You subutex_junkie, for keeping your head whilst beating some sense into this junkie a-hole
he prolly already forgot about stealing from you & your friends, so a Thank You beat-up was just what he needed!


----------



## subutex_junkie

^^^ Thanks everybody, yeah, I assume he probably had forgot too but I certainly made sure to remind him because he kept saying "What the fuck, just chill, what's your problem?" lol, so I told him, "you better pay * and * back that $ you stole from them!" One of my buddies that he owes a *TON *of money surprisingly confronted him today by calling him out over the phone and I was really happy to hear that he's starting to actually make small payments toward what he owes him.  It just goes to show that even though violence isn't always the answer, sometimes it makes a huge difference and can be motivation for someone to do the right thing.


----------



## Señor_DopeyBrown

I was on vacation in a Mexican resort city, during Semena Santa (spring break for Mexicans) so the city was full of college aged peeps, I had no money for a cab but I had  30 xanax. 

Keep in Mind that I was absouloutly wasted on coke, xanax and beer. So I ask this Mexican dude if he wants to buy some xanax. He says "I'll buy one, how much" I say "30 pesos"  (just enough to get to my hotel) 

I give the dude the pill he pops it and we look at each other for 30 seconds and I say "ok now where's my 30 pesos?" The guy looks completely dumbfounded and he says "OMG I thought you said I could have it???? I'm sorry stay here I'll be right back!" He runs off and I wait for like 5 mins, and think " fuck it" and then I just walked to my hotel. lol fucking guy


----------



## hangyourhead

I ordered a couple caps of rawish cocaine (0.1g) and majority were supposed to be ECP heroin caps. Some homeless fucker on an ole' road-bike threw in the right amount of caps, BUT they were all coca caps, the raw coke that had been shorted like the bum took the boy and spread out the cocaine into as many caps as we had ordered, fucking cunt.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Ordered 100$ worth of pods from Englands. Damn Limey bastards never sent a refund or the pods. And they did the first time, like wtf?


----------



## SirTophamHat

^my buddy and i have always had sketchy luck with UK suppliers of pods.  They're scarcer than they used to be and reliable suppliers are fucking hard to find.   Very worth it when the package finally arrives though, oh my god, pods. *squeals like a bitch*


----------



## miscbrahh

gonna post the opposite of what happening itt 

i accidentally left $160 in my dealer's car after picking up some weed. they phoned me and asked if i left some money by accident, and met up with me 20 minutes later to return it. talk about customer service!


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

miscbrahh said:


> gonna post the opposite of what happening itt
> 
> i accidentally left $160 in my dealer's car after picking up some weed. they phoned me and asked if i left some money by accident, and met up with me 20 minutes later to return it. talk about customer service!



Your dealers is like... wow.....

the altruistic stoner?


----------



## hangyourhead

lolwhatzdrugs said:


> Your dealers is like... wow.....
> 
> the altruistic stoner?



Fucking rad! Dude must be spiritually-in-touch hippie or some shit. I have some good people like that in my life as well, fortunately. BUT, maybe one of them is actually a dealer.


----------



## TheBadMan

In Morgantown, WV, oxycodone hydrochloride (roxi, perc 30) is $40 for 30 mg. Some people pay $45. In other parts of West Virginia, they can go for $55 or $60. So if you are from New York, Philly, Detroit, etc. and you have a connect. Come down to WV and you will make off like a banshee. It's an epidemic. Many people (including me) waste them by smoking these pills off foil (chasing the dragon, hillbilly heroin), which makes the fiends and junkies even worse. 
Anyway, my worst stories of getting robbed are when I deal with someone for a long time, they give me the illusion that they are reliable, and then they rob me. Of course, it's always "give me your money first", and then they run off and do my drugs for me. One time for $200, one time for $120, one time for $160, and most recently, I lost $120 that my friend gave me for drugs, so I feel responsible for that also. I'm just left feeling like an idiot. I didn't start doing opiates until last year, when I was 24, so I almost escaped....
I just can't trust anyone anymore. I see lots of posts on here that say you should only buy drugs from someone you know and have dealt with for a long time. Well, when you deal with opiates, even people you know for a long time will have no problem robbing you. Most likely, they have been robbed several times themselves. The only sympathy they have is for themselves, and so they rob people back. A never ending cycle. People will try to have surgery just to get a Percocet prescription. You want advice? Don't do opiates, don't do meth, don't do crack. You will get robbed 30% of the time, and you will just want to rob other people because it happened to you. It's not worth it.


----------



## subotai

I used to think Puerto Ricans were more trustworthy until I got robbed by a group of them. dont trust anyone, it sucks but thats just how it has to be


----------



## liftedgift

evad04 said:


> I've found you can't trust a lot of your day to day dealers if they are also users. Sooner or later they fuck up or get burned themselves and need a fix.
> So a guy I've been to 20 times for hydromorphs is a meth/crack user. So I'm sitting in his apartment and he says he has to go for a quick trip with the cash of course. He's done this once before and all was good. I give him the cash because I need to get these pills ASAP cause I'm heading out of town for weekend. Guy leaves me in his house for 2 hours and doesn't come back. And there was nothing of value in this place .. I started to panic thinking about dope sickness that would come in the next days. luckily my other dealer met me at the bus stop 10 min before I left. Still out a 100 tho..



Should have taken a shit right in the middle of his living room.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

subotai said:


> I used to think Puerto Ricans were more trustworthy until I got robbed by a group of them. dont trust anyone, it sucks but thats just how it has to be



You ever break a Puerto Rican's arm for sweat pants money?


----------



## hangyourhead

Fake dope, or complete cut-shit-dope is a robbery IMHO.

Bags/caps of cocaine, that were all shorter than half a tenth and I ordered MOSTLY HEROIN! OMFG I was so pissed and sick, I went and spent the next days fucking bundle.

Had dudes run off or disappear into hotels, that was with this dumb, crazy bitch's money though anyway. I hate her now, she needs mental help and heavy meds. 

Dope that just feels like morphine without any rush, but you itch like hell and get well/warm, but absolutely no euphoria.

Fake Xanax bars, both yellow bars and white bars have been fake that I bought. Once, it was buspirone (Buspar, which is THE shittiest anxiolytic)... BUT! Now I learned my lesson, I know what the fakes look like: chalky, crumbly, and the taste is off to no similarity at all. I'm well acquainted with my alprazolam brands generic or brand-name 

Gotten fucking 2mg yellow lorazepam instead of 0.5 clonazepam, and white 1mg lorazepam instead of 2mg clonazepam (that really fucking pissed me off). Hey, gotta learn the hard way sometimes for it to truly stick to your mind. 

Shake n' bake crank might as well be a robbery. Weak shit, especially if the "cook" is a dumbass, fried by the fumes or some shit. He's make pure ephedrine or l-amphetamine or the weakest d,l-amp I've ever had it. Subtle rush smoked, not a single rush IV'd unless you shot a g or more I heard.


----------



## SONN

guy got in my room and said, "i'm sorry cuz you seem like a pretty cool person but this is a fuckin stick up!!" and pulled out a big gun and pointed in my face. My heart stopped a little but I remained calm. I said, "here take this, it's all I got." Yet he walked around my room and started talking about all the things I have and only grabbed like one or two of those things 

then my gf walked in and saw what was happening and he made her tie my hands up and put me under the bed. Luckily he left before any type of sexual assault happened  but he took my phone and a LOT of money from me


----------



## Sitch1221

Me and my boy went to go . buy a 30 bag of ice. Typical night, nothing different. So we drive away and hand the dealer the money and go so we can start breathing fire. When we split the ice evenly, my boy did a taste test and instead of it being a bitter taste like ice usually is, it tasted like salt rocks


----------



## neurotic

once i was out at night with a friend and he wanted weed really bad so i said 'fine i'll get you some' and so i went to score some for him

it was like midnight and there were two places where i could go score at that time of the day that were close to there, and i choose the one it was less sketchy, which was a sketchy park known for being dangerous. i had a 50 bill with me and that would be too much weed so i went to the gas station and asked if the dude could exchange it for some smaller bills but he refused, so i bought a lighter and some rolling papers, the change were two 20 bills and some coins

that'd still be too much so i asked if i could get a 20 bill changed for two 10's but the cashier refused. shit i was angry but i said 'ahh fuck it'... i headed to the park approached the dealer and said i wanted a 20 he hands me a small bag and i look at it and say 'wtf man that isnt a 20' - the bag was worth at most a 10 bill - and he went all 'yeah but thats what we have' and then another guy comes out of nowhere and asks 'do we have a problem here?'... so yeah here i am alone in the middle of this sketchy ass park, complete darkness and these two dudes ready to fight me so i just mumble something and leave...

i'm going to open the bag to roll a joint later and i'm surprised the bag is filled by something that definitely IS NOT weed. FUCKING FUCK! and i throw that fucking shit in the ground... shit. my friend insists on me getting weed so i go and buy a very overpriced joint from some dudes i find on the street.

that was the last time i scored at that place. bought something that was anything but coke once in that same place too - left my sinus fucking hurting all day long and absolutely no high.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

You have some shitty connects down there bro


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

When I was <21 we went to San Antonio and my friends gave like $25 to a bum to get beer and he ran out the back door. He's lucky they didn't find him because he was a mere crackhead and would have gotten fucked up. I don't really drink much, was fucked on hydrocodone and weed so I just laughed at them. 

When you're a kid, be selective about the bum you give $ to to get you EtOH, make sure he knows you're gonna hook him up, don't be stupid, don't fuck him over, and fuck just don't do it to begin with.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

When I was in Amsterdam I bought some coke on the street that was stomped on to hell. Some con artist took me for a mark and boy was I, I had a bunch of cash on me at the time and was more than willing to roll the dice on some shit, I'm sure the streets are flooded with dumb tourists like me every day there. Lost 100 Euros on that buy, definitely the most money I've ever lost on a illegitimate drug deal (the few other times I've been scammed I've only lost amounts ranging from 20-50 bucks, luckily). That soured me for good on buying shit on the street there, which is stupid anyway...although I did buy weed on the street later on in Prague and it was actually some of the best weed I've ever smoked, surprisingly.


----------



## snagglepuss

i don't tell this story to often, but once in awhile i do.
In highschool 5 of us are sitting at a friends house .When
one friend says ..Hey ill give ya $20 to drive us down to the 
city to buy coke.I think about it ..and finally agree..So we 
pile into my parents ford bronco and off we go.

I get the $20 from him before we leave ...So in the shotgun seat
is a older guy..late 30's early 40's who is drunk..But has just 
gotten paid..In the back are 3 wet behind the ears high school 
friends...I and i with my hippy hair ..amd behind the wheel..

So we get down to Huntington Park..this is a area of Philadelphia.
We go past the normal spot these guys go to ..but noone is out 
selling ...So we keep driving ..looking for trouble ..i like to 
think of it ...I pull in behind a parked car..in a area called 
the Badlands..alot of homeless and burned out buildings..

The passenger rolls down the window and a hispanic guy comes up 
and says "what do you need?" Passenger says 5 $20's of coke..The guy 
goes ok ...walks over to a cellar entrance wedge ...Comes back to the
car ..Cocks this giant pistol ..points it in the car and says 
"Give me the money!" I put my hands around my head like "don't shoot"
look.

The car is in drive my foot on the brake...The drunk guy shotgun 
is stalling..He keeps saying "i don't have any money" ..He keeps 
putting his hand on the guys arm with the gun ..Slowly kinda moving it 
to the ceiling..To keep it pointed away from us...All of us are scared
as shit .And yell at him "give him the money!!"....So the robber 
reaches in and hits the auto door lock..I didnt even realize it..

He then yells to somebody..Who walks over ..and then the open door buzzer 
sounds.And my door comes open ,,and theirs a big black dude..

Right at that moment it was kinda like the feeling you get "right before
your about to fall down a set of stairs backwards"

My fight o response kicked in ..I grabbed the door turned the wheel and 
mashed the gas ..All at the same time ..The passenger pushed the robbers
arm up ,,it came back down as were moving and "pop" .It sounded like 
a fire cracker..Well the shotgun passenger is moaning in pain we get up
behind cars waiting at traffic light..Im laying on the horn..Light changes
we drive away..the drunk guy got shot in the leg ..a large pool of blood 
on his jeans.

We dropped him off at Albert Einstein Hospital...I still had the $20 
in my pocket.."I earned that money" lol...got home saw my parents and
thought "man if u only knew"

The next day i found the slug and the shell casing...The bullet went 
though his leg and into the seat..The casing was a 45 automatic..Man they 
are some fat bullets..

Parents never saw the seat damage and eventually sold the vehicle..I 
aged about 10 years that night...Boy the stupid things you do when 
your young.....


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

^1st, dude, why is it all in one weird column? You know you can just type and it will wrap the text for you. 2nd I hope you reported that shit to the police. People like that are betting that since you are buying drugs you won't. I don't understand that mindset, it's not a gang war you're fucking robbing people. If they're leaving why would you shoot at them? I mean unless you're prepared to hit the driver in the back of the head with a round so you can strip the car it makes no sense. I mean shooting the driver wouldn't make any sense anyway, killing someone for anything short of protecting yourself and others from death (and not in the commission of a crime) is just fucked. 

Some people act like places in South America are bad.... but there are places in most of the major urban centers in the US I wouldn't go to on a fucking dare. I was in NYC not long ago, and it was surprisingly safe feeling, but that city has really cleaned up it's act, fuck if I'd go into the ghetto in Philly or Boston. I was buying liquor in Chicago in the ghetto and probably should have been scared, but I was drunk. Nothing happened and I got back to where I was staying with my bottle of hennessy.


----------



## snagglepuss

hey brutha... .if your talking about my post .I put the text in small paragraphs .,,because i find
it alot easier on the eyes to read ,like that .Then one giant continuous paragraph.The only 
reason why i can think of ,that the guy fired the gun.Is cause the passenger didn't hand over
the money.."We all told him to"..Anyhow it as a memorable night..and a lucky lesson learned...


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

snagglepuss said:


> hey brutha... .if your talking about my post .I put the text in small paragraphs .,,because i find
> it alot easier on the eyes to read ,like that .Then one giant continuous paragraph.The only
> reason why i can think of ,that the guy fired the gun.Is cause the passenger didn't hand over
> the money.."We all told him to"..Anyhow it as a memorable night..and a lucky lesson learned...



Yeah I was, but I don't mean don't divide it into paragraphs, I mean it makes it hard to read when you format it with breaks after a few words, you can type paragraphs that are a bit longer instead of hitting return after 10 words. Look at other posts divided into paragraphs that stretch all the way to the end ---------------------------->


Like this (do it how you want, I'm just saying it's easier to read this way and more people are going to take the time to read and respond to what you post):



snagglepuss said:


> i don't tell this story to often, but once in awhile i do. In highschool 5 of us are sitting at a friends house .When one friend says ..Hey ill give ya $20 to drive us down to the
> city to buy coke.I think about it ..and finally agree..So we pile into my parents ford bronco and off we go.
> 
> I get the $20 from him before we leave ...So in the shotgun seat is a older guy..late 30's early 40's who is drunk..But has just gotten paid..In the back are 3 wet behind the ears high school friends...I and i with my hippy hair ..amd behind the wheel..
> 
> So we get down to Huntington Park..this is a area of Philadelphia. We go past the normal spot these guys go to ..but noone is out selling ...So we keep driving ..looking for trouble ..i like to  think of it ...I pull in behind a parked car..in a area called the Badlands..alot of homeless and burned out buildings..
> 
> The passenger rolls down the window and a hispanic guy comes up and says "what do you need?" Passenger says 5 $20's of coke..The guy goes ok ...walks over to a cellar entrance wedge ...Comes back to the car ..Cocks this giant pistol ..points it in the car and says "Give me the money!" I put my hands around my head like "don't shoot" look..


----------



## liftedgift

I actually enjoyed the slim format there, started off thinking it was a poem lol


----------



## pinpoint

^^lol same, I am high and read it as if it was a poem. Good story though.

I've been robbed a few times, only once by force, all the other times it was by my own foolishness and/or desperation like trusting a junkie to "be back in 5 minutes".

The one time I was robbed by force was during a heroin deal in the middle of fucking nowhere. I was living in Providence, RI USA and was going to see my Boston connect who I owed about $400 to. Apparently he was getting a bit nervous about my tab and decided to get me back on a set up. I bring my 3 friends who are from NYC (and probably saved my life) to the deal. 

The dealer asked me to meet him out in the middle of a field at night. We roll up in the BMW and he's sitting in his Range Rover. Classic drug deal. The field was like a corn field. I get out and hand him the money, he hands me the bags - next thing I know I feel a warm sensation going down my neck (re: blood) and a ringing in my ears (re: concussion). I had just been hit in the back of the head with a metal baseball bat. It took what seemed like 5 minutes (and was really 5 seconds) to realize what was going down. It took my friends what seemed like forever to come to my rescue. Not before I got stomped on, though.

Still got a scar mark in the back of my head for that one. That dealer ended up getting raided and sentenced to prison for 2-5 years not long after so karma eventually caught up. My friends wanted to go get revenge. I said no, what comes around, goes around - it did.

PS the dope was actually dog food, lol.


----------



## TheLostBoys

^^^^^


Did you get beat down for owing money & then paying late? If that was the case in the gambling world, ever gambler would get beatings........

Your dealer wasn't a business man, he was an idiot ........& like you said, it came back to bite him.


----------



## pinpoint

I was dodging him, yes. However he was a 'friend' in a real sense that we had a history going back several years before this transpired, so it was a fucked up thing for him to do.

Such is the drug game though, ya know?


----------



## placid space

pinpoint said:


> Such is the drug game though, ya know?



Id say its more about you not paying what you owe. Everybody hates that.

Though hitting someone over the head with a bat...thats almost as bad as using a gun. He got off easy then, the guy it seems is capable of murder.


----------



## BumTummy

Wow. 

I don't have any stories to add. I am new to the whole thing and wouldn't even know how to go about finding a connect let alone going to a "deal" so I can't add anything to the "I got robbed" thread but I just spent the last week or so off and on reading every single one of these stories. Fascinating stuff.

Hats off to you people that were victims of violence and survived.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

pinpoint said:


> I was dodging him, yes. However he was a 'friend' in a real sense that we had a history going back several years before this transpired, so it was a fucked up thing for him to do.
> 
> Such is the drug game though, ya know?



Unless he was your friend outside of drug dealing... he is not your friend, and never was.

I swear, it's like some kind of stockholm syndrome - just because someone meets up with you and brings you drugs does not make them your friend in any sense of the word. They provide drugs at a hefty markup, friends don't do that. They'll hurt you if you mess around, again unlike real friends.



placid space said:


> Id say its more about you not paying what you owe. Everybody hates that.
> 
> Though hitting someone over the head with a bat...thats almost as bad as using a gun. He got off easy then, the guy it seems is capable of murder.



Most people with a gun (based on this thread) seem to threaten you with it just to rob you and take off. Only a few people have met some gangsta assholes who shot at them, or shot someone with them. As placid space said, he very well is capable of murder. One smack to the back of the head with a metal bat could have easily killed you, especially if the first hit was hard enough to cover you in blood. See Inglourious Bastards for details .


----------



## ksralyv2mch

I haven't read many on people who have done the jacking and I am a pretty bad junkie at my worst, a genuine piece of shit!  I'll give you some examples to sum up the amount of my Piece-of-shitness:

1)  I called my dope dealer (part of the Mexican Cartel, I live pretty close to the border) who I had good rapport with and had him come to my apartment complex parking lot.  I got in his car, pulled out this pathetic little 4 inch kitchen knife and said "I'm sorry man I have to..."  I grabbed the dope (about 70 .15 dime bags) and my dealer broke the inside handle off the car door on the passenger side but I'd been in the car so many times I knew how to open it quick, as I opened the door I Looked back and down the barrel of what looked like a 45 but I can't be sure, I thought I was dead.  He didn't shoot me or chase me and I had an awesome weekend and an even worse week after since I jumped my tolerance a ridick amount and now I lost my dealer.

2)  Had someone wire me some cash so I could send them dope where it is exponentially more expensive and it's dirt cheap here.  HE sent me all his savings/money to buy the shit and mail it.  I just took all the money and used it all... Lost a good friend cause I'm a piece of shit junkie.


----------



## BlueBull

I wasn't robbed at a drug deal but a while after a semi-legal drug purchase 

A few years ago we, a mate and me, went on our weekly trip to the Dutch coffee-shops in Maastricht (sometimes Eindhoven or a smaller village). As soon as we got there we started chatting with a group of guys that were about to go inside as well. They were about our age and really laid back. We were laughing our asses off in minutes. This continued the entire afternoon, with us exchanging phone numbers and talking about how we were going to go out and party sometime soon.

We were there by bus as I was the only one with a drivers license at that time and my car was in the shop. But the bus stop had been temporarily moved to another location. The others were there by bus too and said they knew how to get to the bus stop faster, as we only knew how to get there all the way around the city center. So we were walking and walking and come to u small square surrounded by flats. One of the guys says "this way" and makes a left turn with two of his mates. 4 or 5 of them were behind us. As soon as I turned the corner and realized it was a dead end it dawned on me what was about to happen, but I was too late. I was knocked out cold from behind with something hard and woke up with everything gone, our phones, our wallets, our weed (which was sadly and exceptionally big quantity that time by chance), the assholes even took our lighters

That time has caused me to be way way more cautious when meeting new people in certain situations, which I regret


----------



## MVhustle

Way back when I was first getting in the game and had no idea what I was doing, I got a call from someone I didn't know (first clue to steer clear haha) and they wanted to meet for some e pills. I was only thinking about getting them off and not what could happen. I ended up waiting and waiting at the spot for the kid. Finally after an hour he pulled up in a truck full of kids ('nother clue to back off) and told me to follow him. We ended up driving way out of town to an isolated location. I got out of my car and he got out of his with five kids and we talked. He asked if I had the shit and like an idiot I was like "yeah" and pulled out the cigarette pack they were in, the kid just snatched it and took off while the other kids just set a pick so I couldn't follow. It was so dumb...


----------



## Sampsontruth

Don't you love when your "friend" that you've made hundreds of thousands of dollars for tries to send his little crack heads into your house? I was always telling people I was running to this state or that state to see if they would try to hit my place. I've been fucked over my entire life, so call it want you want I don't trust anymore.


So everyone thought I was making a run to cali (I'm on east coast) I'm chilling on my recliner watching blow, I see my boys escalade pull up. I have my ride down the street and my busa in the shed, so it appears I'm gone. Next thing you know 3 goons (I've never seen before) are trying to knock down my reinforced door. I grab my AR-15 and perch back up in my recliner. Two mins later they break my damn door (which is the worst part of the story).  They had little 9mm so I shot there knees out, took their guns from them went outside to my "boys escalade" handed him the 3 guns and told him to come grab his friends and take them to the hospital and my door better be fixed by the AM or they're will be repercussions. I'll put it this way the snake came around and bit him in the ass 20 times harder. Fucking back stabbing crooks


----------



## weekend addiction

I fronted some money to see if I could trust my guy. I couldn't but now I"m looking another dealer.


----------



## lcrlover

Sampsontruth said:


> Don't you love when your "friend" that you've made hundreds of thousands of dollars for tries to send his little crack heads into your house? I was always telling people I was running to this state or that state to see if they would try to hit my place. I've been fucked over my entire life, so call it want you want I don't trust anymore.
> 
> 
> So everyone thought I was making a run to cali (I'm on east coast) I'm chilling on my recliner watching blow, I see my boys escalade pull up. I have my ride down the street and my busa in the shed, so it appears I'm gone. Next thing you know 3 goons (I've never seen before) are trying to knock down my reinforced door. I grab my AR-15 and perch back up in my recliner. Two mins later they break my damn door (which is the worst part of the story).  They had little 9mm so I shot there knees out, took their guns from them went outside to my "boys escalade" handed him the 3 guns and told him to come grab his friends and take them to the hospital and my door better be fixed by the AM or they're will be repercussions. I'll put it this way the snake came around and bit him in the ass 20 times harder. Fucking back stabbing crooks




I bet that got messy when they arrived at the emergency room with obvious bullet holes and no story


----------



## Sampsontruth

that was his problem he knew if names were dropped it wouldn't of turned out good for anyone. I had it all on tape and still do from my old security vhs lol


----------



## Sampsontruth

I'm one of those people who would take my shirt off my back for anyone but when you screw me I am not the one you want to see. I grew up in the mountains, my father was the top dog in the KKK and saw 100+ people killed. I left at ten years old continued education, gained alot of street smarts made alot of money then fucked around and got a fitness model preg and married to her ,got addicted to opiates shot my 2013 550i in my arm the other months crazy shit. Read my recovery thread all input is appreciated. For the record the few people I trust are black and they would take a bullet for me and likewise.


----------



## Gizzlefrtiz

Have over my year career had a few incidents here and there..... cost 'o the game, move on, or take necessary action.   However after going into business with one of my best friends of 10+ years (and things were going very well) I took a five figure hit by my "friend" - just vanishes and changed number....... 4 months so far and no word. I do talk to his mother occasionally we both agree he must be on one hell of a meth binge. The whole experience has made me to be at a place in life again I don't like to be, to never trust anyone at all.


----------



## doctabuzz

I have been ripped off and shorted plenty of times. But those were in my beginner days. And every time is was because I was going through someone I didn't know. I was at a friends when they got robbed once and I'll try and explain the best I can. 

When I was a freshman in high school a good friend and his brother( I was 16 and they were 17 and 15) that I would chill with had a neighbor downstairs in their app complex that would always be pushing traffic. They were also brothers that were a bit older than us (18 and 22 and we would always go over there and hangout. They were cool as fuck and every time I came by there was always like 6 of their friends and new people there just smoking shwag and popping rolls and even later into dope. It was kinda sketch with so many people coming and going but everyone was pretty chill. It was pretty much a trap house with everyone else strung out on shit. So many adventures scanning the carpet lol. 

But one time we were just chilling in the living room. It was about 1 am and a couple people were in the back room smoking. Out of nowhere the front door gets kicked in and 3 black dudes with masks and hats on come in pointing a 9mm at the older brother and the one in front yelled "I know you got the shit. Give me it" I just kinda sat there surprised and two of them took him into he back room where everyone was smoking and took everyone's money and smashed his tv and threw all the dope and cash he had in a drawer into one of those backpacks that has strings for straps. 

Then as quickly as they came in they took off outside. I was shocked they didn't have us empty all our pockets. Just the brother and people in the back. As soon as they exit one of the brothers friends grabs his .357 he had hidden somewhere and runs outside and manages to squeeze off 3 rounds at the back of the suv as they were taking off. And fuck man that shit was loud. They never called the cops and we decided to leave after that shit. Good thing too because somebody did and they told us later that they were patrolling the area. I was a minor so I would a been obviously busted for curfew. And I'm just happy No one got fucked up. But after that they moved across town. I guess they probably shorted some guy and he wasn't too happy about it. Who knows and nobody knew them. (US being a bunch of suburban white kids) 

Looking back I shouldn't even of been there in the first place. But man we had some fun times until that shit. At least it was kinda a wake up call to all the hustling they were doing.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

^crazy


----------



## pigpen19688

Love these stories. I just had a small book published about my 25 plus years using, dealing and smuggling. Anyone interested go to the link, the book is called Junky Chronicles. Theres a few stories to be read on the site. We are only on the first edition so if it goes big this edition will be worth something. http://www.softsculpture.org/


----------



## ykm420

Fuck, man.. Just got got about 5-6 days ago.. I had been looking for xanax, was almost out of benzos, and my boy could NOT find them for the life of him.. Well, 6 days of no luck, I (thank god) got my refill of kpins / temaz, so I'm set.. Then, out of no where he calls and he said he could get them finally (Mind you, this is my best friend, and he's dealt with this cat many times) After a fucking hour and a half of waiting, he finally arrives. My boy was supposed to get in his car, sample one, and if all is well, get them and pay.. Last second he says he wants to get in my whip, to wit I said fuck that. (Not to him, but I told my boy he's not getting in here) That should have tipped me off.. Anyways, he pulls up with his friend driving, wals up to me saying what up n saying he knew my friends bro, ect.. I gave him a hood handshake n then him n my best friend walked into the gas station.. Before ANY of this went down, my boy said "Watch my back" which I do, always. So, I lit a cig, and acted like I was renting a redbox movie, just waiting for my boy to walk out.. Next think you know I see this bitchmade ass mother fucker running FULL SPEED out the door, with my friend behind chasing.. I said fuck that, ran full speed at his ass, my boy almost got him, he was scared so he couldn't open the door at first, he hopped in and they took the fuck off.. His nice, brand new car drove RIGHT BESIDE ME, I thought about punching his window out, but there's no guarantee I do dmg, esp how fast they took off.. So, instead as they hauled ass past me I mollywhomped his rear view mirror the fuck off.. So, I honestly hope that $100 was worth the $300 or more in damages. (_Apparently what happened was he showed my boy the pills, was handing them over, but instead he just snagged the bill out of my boys hand and JETTED, not being racist but that fucking black kid was quick as all hell_) I got pretty pissed off at my friend for being so fucking stupid, he knows better than that, and although he is my fucking boy, I told him he needs to make this shit right (Some may think that's fucked up) but it isn't, he knows the game and fucked me. He was fucking pissed, but I told him to pay me $40 and we're good.. He wasn't hitting a lick, I was just tossing him a bar, so I lost $100, but gained 40 back.. Pathetic, if you weren't some fuckboi's you would have stopped the car when I killed the mirror of your new car. Thank god I wasn't in the car because if I was sitting there waiting, I would have literally hit him with my truck.. Or if they stopped, I would have ended up fighting, and once I start you won't stop me.. I turn into a pitbull if I fight.. Hit me, pull me off, drag me away, I will not stop. Plus my friend would have in all likeliness break his jaw, nose, and a few ribs. I would have stomped his hands.. Over reaction? Yes.. Rational? No. Yet it would have happened, $100 isn't shit but don't play with my money, family, or friends, or it'll pop off.. (Not trying to sound like I'm billy badass, it's just the principle of it..) 

Only other time I got beat was for $400.. Was buying lorcets + roxis (Years ago) I had to meet him deep in the hood.. He walked to the gas station and got in my car, and asked to be taken to his apts.. I asked if he had em on him and he said yeah, and shook his pocket, thought nothing of it, gave him his money.. I should have known not to do it because he was acting too fucking friendly.. We pull in, he gets the money, stops talking, leans forward a bit, then throws a black pill bottle at me and ran like a fucking wide receiver.. I texted him and said "That was cute" not even 2 min later he apologized a lot, and after 2 weeks I met him again, but brought my boy in a diff whip. He was going to give me dope, and did.. It was garbage, but my boy walked up to my car where old dude is at my window, turns him around and quite literally knocked him out, hit the concrete nose first.. Thank god my friend did not knife him, because I know he wanted to, yet I told him not to.. I'm not catching a body. So, $400 got me 2 grams of LOW GRADE heroin, and him an ass beating he won't forget..


----------



## CosmicG

My buddy for forever cut my DMT with baking soda man. Baking soda. DMT. Fuck heroin.


----------



## ykm420

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> My buddy for forever cut my DMT with baking soda man. Baking soda. DMT. Fuck heroin.


Some piece of shit that sold a plethora of shit would spray wasp spray on meth to make it weigh more, and cut his dmt with fucking fish food. Sounds unrealistic but he really did that shit.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

That's some fucked shit yk.. shady nikkas 

Wasp spray shitty as fuck all the tar around here straight sugar practically robbery.


----------



## samnslumberland

I purchased shrooms from an ex-coworker and her skeezy boyfriend and was shorted a whole eighth. I had never seen shrooms before so I wasn't aware until I got home that night and my brother weighed them out for me. I confronted her (over text message) and of course got no reply, so I didn't take any further actions because she was no longer employed with the company and I was. I didn't want the backlash of her running to my manager or something. The worst part is that I had purchased this girl food and drinks several times while at work to ensure that she didn't get sick because she was diabetic and didn't take good care of herself. She and I always got along really well and were both really close friends with one of our other co-workers. I think that it was ultimately her boyfriend who ripped me off, because the ONE TIME he entered the back room (for employees only) where we stored our belongings during shifts, some cash that I had floating around in my purse went missing. It still pisses me off to think about to this day though. Stupid bitch.


----------



## Cinz

*How many of you have gotten robbed?*

Well yea. Just went with my boy today to paterson today. He goes all the time but for some reason was stupid enough to give cash before getting the stuff, but the guy gave us two bags to "try"... it is pretty good shit and im on it right now. But he never returned to get us the rest, out $70.


----------



## subotai

id call that getting burned really. robbery would involve some kind of hostile confrontation, you guys just kind of awkwardly parted ways


----------



## burn out

yeah, they call that getting "burned". happened to me once out of thousands of times buying heroin but ironically, it was from my best dealer ever. I had this connection that I just knew was too good to be true, he would have the best dope and he would give you more than any other dealer I had ever dealt with. THis went on for a few months while I developed a monumental habit, then all of a sudden one night I called him to buy $200, I hand him the money, he hands me a small bag and we part ways. I get home and there is no heroin at all in the bag.  I was shocked. Normally, I would never not look at the product but I used to buy dope off this guy every day, usually not $200 but I had bought even larger amoiunts from him in the past with no issue so I had no reason to suspect he'd burn me. I still don't know why either, because I was such a good customer. I can only think maybe he wanted to get out of the game or perhaps he thought I was an informant (he was always very paranoid). But I cant think of many other why a dealer would rob one of their best customers. Sure, he got my $200 but he would have gotten thousands more from me had he kept selling me dope.


----------



## Shadowsblaze

Met some brothers on the outside of town waiting for the buyer. It was a set up by the buyer who we didn't know though we thought we were OK because we were down with the brothers. But the buyer put a gun to the back of my friends head who was driving and told me to look and hand over the dope. We lost an elbow of black hash and two ounces of weed an about 20 hits of acid. The next day one of the bro's came back with half the hash and all the acid and said he was sorry about the deal and hoped it was cool. We agreed what's done is done. Summer of love 1969. 

Sorry, I didn't see that the topic was heroin.


----------



## Zerrr

I believe there is a thread in Drug Culture about this topic..

Here: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/114964-Been-Robbed-in-a-Drug-Deal-Post-story

fwiw-It covers both being burned and robbed


----------



## sekio

I'mma merge


----------



## Hiroki

Yall who are being robbed recently, YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG.  The internet has provided the most secure and legit market I have ever seen, and I've been in the game for decades.  Not once have I been taken online, granted I know exactly who I am dealing with online and many are not so savvy and easily fall for scammers, naive as they may be, poor fools.

In the streets it's a whole nother game, I've had weapons held to my throat, I've been robbed by people I thought I was close to...never ever trust a fiend, an addict you can put trust in, but a fiend...sometimes they hide in human skin and really appear to be somewhat decent people..

Fools need to mature is what it comes down to...grown up folk who get robbed?  You got some learnin' to do.

I've been robbed numerous times.  Perhaps I will post a story when I have the time.  But the last time I was robbed involved a 7 inch broken shard of glass held to my throat in one of the most dangerous crack dens in town.  Sure as hell cured my crack habit fast.  Grateful for the experience in that way.


(I don't mean to be judgemental or a dick but IME only naïveté get robbed.  I've been there, it's hard to accept but you learn from your mistakes and get wise.)


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

I never REALLY been robbed(minus a few occasions where mids is sold as good weed, but that be the game here) - I have shared this before i think. But I've had a gun pointed at me, remember it having a big barrel prob a .40/.45 for my cash enroute to cop and I said you gonna have to shoot me on this busy road(was on the pavement of one of the main roads in my shity) cos this $ is for dope and nikkahs just pulled the gat away from my chest and carried on walking.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> I never REALLY been robbed(minus a few occasions where mids is sold as good weed, but that be the game here) - I have shared this before i think. But I've had a gun pointed at me, remember it having a big barrel prob a .40/.45 for my cash enroute to cop and I said you gonna have to shoot me on this busy road(was on the pavement of one of the main roads in my shity) cos this $ is for dope and NIKKAHS just pulled the gat away from my chest and carried on walking.



YEAHHHH NIKKA

Fuck gettin robbed man i deal with legit people now a days used to get burnt every now an then but that's more bitch about yo dude material.


----------



## Give_me_some_pants

i got robbed of a bag o schwag in highschool. went to the apartments next to the school and the dude took money from my boy and hopped out the window (first story). ended up driving everywhere looking for the guy and found him at a stop sign in my neighborhood across the street. I hopped out the car and smacked him with my algebra book, but never did get my 10 back.

few months later I told a dude i was selling him some green and to leave the money by the stoplight and come back in 30 minutes, during which time my buddy took a dump in a paper bag and threw a toad in it for shit and giggles. dude saw it and let the toad go. he called me and i replied that the weed was inside the toad. he went back, found this shit covered toad and cut it open to no reward. upon the second phone call where he kept screaming "WHERE IS MY SHIT?" I told him i already gave him the shit, in regards to the loafer in the paper bag.

I know this thread was about being robbed, and looking back that was a seriously douchey decision, but i really needed to share that with someone.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Give_me_some_pants said:


> i got robbed of a bag o schwag in highschool. went to the apartments next to the school and the dude took money from my boy and hopped out the window (first story). ended up driving everywhere looking for the guy and found him at a stop sign in my neighborhood across the street. I hopped out the car and smacked him with my algebra book, but never did get my 10 back.
> 
> few months later I told a dude i was selling him some green and to leave the money by the stoplight and come back in 30 minutes, during which time my buddy took a dump in a paper bag and threw a toad in it for shit and giggles. dude saw it and let the toad go. he called me and i replied that the weed was inside the toad. he went back, found this shit covered toad and cut it open to no reward. upon the second phone call where he kept screaming "WHERE IS MY SHIT?" I told him i already gave him the shit, in regards to the loafer in the paper bag.
> 
> I know this thread was about being robbed, and looking back that was a seriously douchey decision, but i really needed to share that with someone.



Wtf! Haha


----------



## Nnonovia

OMG, This happened about a month ago, but I every time I think about it, I get ill. I moved to a new part of town, so I had to find a new dealer. The broad set me up I believe because she blamed the young cats but I dealt with her on one other occasion, and she brought these cats in talking about they got hard when they had soft. The young cats left off, and came back talking about Kay said here the package got it, looked at it, it kinda looked like dope but couldn't inspect it thoroughly before young dude said here comes the police, so I handed over two hundred dollars for two hundred dollars of cement.


----------



## burn2shine

Back when I was slanging tar i got a knife pulled on me for a gram. I handed it over right away and he gets out of my car.  As soon as he pocketed the knife i rushed him and slapped his ear as hard as i could while he was drawing the knife rupturing his ear drum.  Then i punched him in the throat, took his switchblade, and made him hand over his wallet, his phone, and the dope while hes gasping for air and struggling to balance.

Once word got out about it nobody ever tried pulling shady shit with me again.


----------



## placid space

Give_me_some_pants said:


> i got robbed of a bag o schwag in highschool. went to the apartments next to the school and the dude took money from my boy and hopped out the window (first story). ended up driving everywhere looking for the guy and found him at a stop sign in my neighborhood across the street. I hopped out the car and smacked him with my algebra book, but never did get my 10 back.
> 
> few months later I told a dude i was selling him some green and to leave the money by the stoplight and come back in 30 minutes, during which time my buddy took a dump in a paper bag and threw a toad in it for shit and giggles. dude saw it and let the toad go. he called me and i replied that the weed was inside the toad. he went back, found this shit covered toad and cut it open to no reward. upon the second phone call where he kept screaming "WHERE IS MY SHIT?" I told him i already gave him the shit, in regards to the loafer in the paper bag.
> 
> I know this thread was about being robbed, and looking back that was a seriously douchey decision, but i really needed to share that with someone.



I wouldnt share this story anymore, it makes you look like a psychopath.


----------



## TouchN' Stuff Blvd

I think this one girl one time started scraping her pipes and blending the tarry resin in with her hash.  Around the same time her weed became lackluster and at the same time she started selling kief... hmmm... seems like she was probably just running her weed over a screen before selling it.
Life sucks then you die.  At least there is an over abundance of people selling weed products out there.


----------



## itsonlyme123

I've never been robbed but ive been skanked  by so called mates once or twice or more. Ive been attempt robbed twice... first time I got rescued by my dealer and the guy ran off dropping my 30 quid on his way, which I promptly picked up and used to score. The second time a skinny guy grabbed me and was threatening to shoot me despite not having a gun. I headbutted him I dunno how many times and he eventually  let go and ran off with, I assume, a sore nose.


----------



## XANAX XR

I was once robbed of 20 dollars, lol, I was given fake pills almost replicas of a certin 1mg klonopin... pills were 100% fake and tasted like... uhh, just nothing. fillers. still getting paid back to this day with free hook ups, so, it's nice when im fiending haard.


----------



## casualcause

So I've recently moved to a new city here in Australia where I dont know anybody at all. Im not a massive user but I do like to smoke a bit of ice (meth) a couple of times a month, when I can afford it.

So anyway I had been here a couple of months and still hadn't been lucky enough to find myself anybody who could hook me up. I just dont hang with the right circles, Im a student and that dominates most of my time.

So two months into my time here I had come into some money and thought it would be nice to have a bit of a smoke. Not knowing anybody I had no choice but to hit the street if I wanted to score. So I did, and unfortunatly I managed to get ripped twice in the space of a couple of hours. I live near the red light district so drugs are pretty common and out in the open. I got talking to the first guy after seeing him carry out what looked like a deal, turns out it was. So we got talking he said he could fix me up and we did the deal on the spot. Were out in the open its pretty busy so besides a quick glance I wasn't really able to examine the stuff, and it looked ok. Turns out its not, I get home and Ive got some very expensive rock salt on my hands. I head back up wander round for a while and I manage to spot this guy again, but not before he spots me and takes off. Never seen him again since.
Anyway I get to telling this story to a girl Ive met a couple of times at a local pub and she said she knew a guy that was usually around the area. So she takes of for about half an hour while I polish off a couple more red bull and vodkas. Eventually she comes back with this guy, we sit around, chat for a bit, I tell this guy the story about me already being ripped off once tonight and that I cant afford to get ripped off again, he assures me this is legit, he even gives me one of these funny little business cards he has made up. Lmao a dealer with a card thats a first, mind you it was pretty subtle, but still. So we organise to do the deal, I say I wanna see the stuff before I do anything. He only has deals done up in whole grams, but he gives me a good look at one of those and this stuff is the real deal. He just has to weigh me up a smaller amount, so he ducks into the bathroom to pull me out what I want. He comes back out shortly and as hes sitting back down the cops walk in the door. Looks like they are gonna be there for a while so we very quietly finish the deal under the table. They leave, I finish my drink and head home, only to find out that, get fucked ive been ripped again. 

I was fuming, I had more than enough cash to have a good weekend at the start of the night, and now I was two hundred bucks down and couldnt afford to buy anything at all now. Im thankful Im not an addict, I still had more cash but still had to pay rent, buy food etc.

At this point Im thinking surely this guy cant have given me his real number. I decide Im going to call it anyway, I try it three times over about twenty minutes and its at best switched off with no voicemail, at worst just no longer in use. I dont know why but I decided as a last resort to send a message and then forget about it. I resolved to not try and score again until I had a decent dealer/friend and I kicked back with a few drinks and some episodes of how I met your mother to try and unwind.

Then the good part of the story happens. About an hour later my phone rings, and its the number this guy had given me. I answer it and get talking to this guy, who is not the guy who gave me the number. Turns out he is actually a dealer himself, we get to talking and I tell him the story of my night and how I ended up with his number. We chat for a bit and he says there might be somthing he can do. Anyway he and his girlfriend duck round to my place about an hour later and we have a chat and hang out for a bit. Turns out they just wanted to suss me out a bit and I guess I passed because he then goes on to do me a deal on credit. I mean Ive never met this guy in my life, I dont know anybody he knows yet hes willing to help me out. I explain that Im not a big user and it'll probably be at least a week before I can afford to fix him up and hes all cool with it. He really restored my faith in people that night.

So I had been ripped off pretty badly, learnt about the streets of my new city the hard way. (In my old city I had only ever dealt with one girl who was a pretty good friend) But on the bright side I had met a really nice couple in the process. And their ice is without a doubt the best I have ever had. Since then I've paid him back and scored again (still fantastic stuff). It was a shit night that ended well, getting ripped off sucks, but sometimes the universe makes you feel better. If I see either of those guys again there is probably not a lot I can do. Im just a girl with no dangerous friends. But I believe in Karma, and I believe it bites. They'll get whats coming.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

I love how in Australia/UK shits like "they ripped me off and it sucked so I won't call them again" and in the US it's like "They put a bag over my head and shoved a gun to the back of my neck and told me to empty my pockets,"

or "I was down an alley and someone stuck a automatic rifle in my face, got in the passanger seat and made me drive to my ATM."

Makes me lol, but seriously, be safe guys.


----------



## realtalkloc

here's a sad story of two young teens killed while looking for drugs in the hood: 

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh6020YSsS362b09ol

real fucked up, and the guys who did it look demented.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

realtalkloc said:


> here's a sad story of two young teens killed while looking for drugs in the hood:
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh6020YSsS362b09ol
> 
> real fucked up, and the guys who did it look demented.



Fuckin' bitches. 



> Now crawl yo head in that noose
> You wind up dead on the news
> Ain't no peace treaty, just pieces
> BG's up to pre-approve, bodies on top of bodies
> IV's on top of IV's
> Obviously the coroner between the sheets like the Isleys
> When you hop on that trolley
> Make sure your colors correct
> Make sure you're corporate, or they'll be calling your mother collect
> They say the governor collect, all of our taxes except
> When we in traffic and tragic happens, that shit ain't no threat
> *You moving backwards if you suggest that you sleep with a Tec
> Go buy a chopper and have a doctor on speed dial, I guess
> *M.A.A.d city


----------



## Erikmen

I´m not sure I got it. The second part I mean


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Progress is moving backwards if people really need to be sleeping with a Tec (tec9 a " blowback-operated semi-automatic handgun, chambered in 9×19mm Parabellum" under their pillow), so go buy a gun (chopper) and have a doctor on speed dial. 

Kendrick Lamar, he grew up in Compton CA but never joined a gang.


----------



## realtalkloc

Erikmen said:


> I´m not sure I got it. The second part I mean



U get it now ?


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

realtalkloc said:


> U get it now ?


 Why would you even need to ask that? It was implied..... I mean shit I should have just linked him to rap genius.

http://genius.com/Kendrick-lamar-maad-city-lyrics


----------



## littlegypsymoth

One time while trying to score dope in Denver, my husband accidentally bought crack. Heheh.
Learned quickly how to score on the street in Denver, have never been robbed even though I'm a white chick from a small town. The key is to look like you know what you're doing. I always buy one first to try it and come back for more. In my experience the legit dealers will usually let you try it free first.
Definitely been burned of small amounts when I was younger.
I've definitely ripped people off before feigning for dope, mostly overr charging so i could get something off the deal, but I particularly feel bad about this one time, a kid I knew burned this dude I went to high school with. Two days in a row. I didn't actually do the burning but I was there when it happened and didn't stop it, because I knew I would be able to get high once he bought the dope. I have since tried to pay back the dude, once with money and once with subs, and he just called me a dirty junkie bitch (which I totally was) and wouldn't take it.
I've been super lucky in all my time buying dope in Denver I never was harmed or robbed. And after the first time with the crack mishap, I was always the one who bought the dope.


----------



## Hemptress

I bought some "heroin" that was like seasoning salt or some shit. Bunk shrooms once. Bunk rolls plenty times. I think that's about it. Lol


----------



## pinpoint

I bought some dope last night while waiting for my main guy. It was 90% lactose, 10% dope. The dude didn't even try to hide it. You could literally see flakes of east coast tan mixed with white powder that had all the consistency of lactose. Idiot could've had a new customer too.


----------



## Downtowndude

Tons of scumbags in Orlando will try to rob you every chance they get.


----------



## Erikmen

I was robbed and beating up in Fort Lauderdale. Few summers ago. I was simply walking in the beach at 3 am and they´ve took everything, my car, wallet, documents, the money I had with me. Not satisfied they came back and beat me up for at least 2 minutes. I will never forget that day.


----------



## spemat

when I was 16 someone stole a lb of weed from me and I beat him and his dad up and stole it back... mind you I was goth and crosdressed... looked like the chick from the Craft.  I hid it elsewhere thank goodness because I got arrested for it.  Still have wait 2 years to get my record sealed in the states... I have German citizenship and it doesn't count there but I have been part of this culture longer and speaking the language fluently doesn't make it easier to live there. so...


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Dude just burnt my brother on some wax, 
bad move on his part bout get macced on


----------



## Shadowsblaze

Going to college I lived in a house in the woods in NJ and was building a large Pyramid in the yard and just finished the base of gray slate. We had rescued a dog from the pound named Rip, it was R.I.P. as he was being put down the next day. Well I had a quarter pound of Aculpoco Gold and when I came from class the empty bag was on the pyramid base torn up. I had it hid in the woods and the dog ripped me off.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Shadowsblaze said:


> Going to college I lived in a house in the woods in NJ and was building a large Pyramid in the yard and just finished the base of gray slate. We had rescued a dog from the pound named Rip, it was R.I.P. as he was being put down the next day. Well I had a quarter pound of Aculpoco Gold and when I came from class the empty bag was on the pyramid base torn up. I had it hid in the woods and the dog ripped me off.



Sounds like a sweet way to go out.


----------



## Shadowsblaze

After I wrote that piece I thought about the dogs name fitting him Rip ripped me.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Shadowsblaze said:


> After I wrote that piece I thought about the dogs name fitting him Rip ripped me.



It's always hard losing an animal just about as family as family gets.
they don't mind if you fucked up or sick just want to make you better


----------



## Shadowsblaze

Yo Rapper we didn't lose the dog he found my weed in the woods, uncovered it and tore it up someplace. There was some small buds in the bag the rest I couldn't find. We were all at class. Left home together and returned together. The bag we saw as soon as we were opening the front door because I looked over at my project and saw the bag and said something along the line of FUCK.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Oh I gotcha.
Haha my older bro goT a dobberman and it ate two weed brownies left out in a bad spot.

He was trippin!


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

First dog "ripped me off" story for the win!


----------



## ykm420

TheRapperGoneBad said:


> Dude just burnt my brother on some wax,
> bad move on his part bout get macced on


BBBBLLLLLAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTT, never shook. Mfers won't try me these days I feel but if it happens, better be ready for that ass to get stomped.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Yeah he bounced counties, fuckin bitch ass nikka if I see em gettin it on da spot


----------



## Felonious Monk

Man, that's ridiculous, isn't Montana medical too?  Buncha goddam animals...

Been a while since I got ripped off buying drugs.  Last time would probably be just buying sub-par flowers or hash at a dispensary.  Hard to call that being ripped off though, but a couple times I've been to REAL sketchy places


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

^anddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## keeping

had a guy rob me for £70 worth of dope and valium.
also a coke dealer robbed me at knife-point for like £200, but i got it back.
funniest time was when my mate bought some weed before a libertines gig in Brighton. soon as he gave over his money (like, £20, if i remember) the guy slapped the baggie in his hand and flew off down the street. turns out it was filled with cress, kept pissing him off by asking if he wanted to go score some eggs so we can make some bangin' sandwiches.



such is life.


----------



## ykm420

Is it weird if I want someone to try me? I think I just need an assqhuoopin' cause I feel way too confident in my manly abilities.. *Rips off shirt*


----------



## pill_billy

ykm420 said:


> Is it weird if I want someone to try me? I think I just need an assqhuoopin' cause I feel way too confident in my manly abilities.. *Rips off shirt*



lol i think that shit too sumtimes.... 

this one guy broke into my aprt cause he thought i was stealing his "clientel" but anyways he told me he was gong to do it and i told him to fucking go for it and that there were cameras and shit all around and he did it and the next day i got the video and called him up and he acted like he didnt know what i was talking about, and i told him i was pulling into the poilce station (which i was, and had reported the night before) and told him what he was wearing and he just broke down crying and said hed bring the stuff back and i wouldnt say shit to the cops... but after he brought my stuff back i was even more pissed cause i didnt even have time to notice all the shit he took, i just more or less noticed the xbox, tv, dvds that shit but yea so i call the cops n tell em i got my stuff back and to close out the case, they get all pissed at me for not pressing charges then two months later a cop calls me and asks if i was ever able to get the serial numbers off ne my shit and i told em i got it back the next day and that they were jokes for not even closing out the case and leaving it open which pissed him off and said it was assholes like me who let this shit happens by not giving the guy up... IMO cops should only be called as an absolute last resort...


----------



## ykm420

I have 9 straps now, a lot of the time I wish a mfer would try n break in.. Maybe it's because I'm from Tejas, we might as well not have goddamn gun laws, I can buy an AK in less than 10 minutes, legally. Shit is official out here *inserts sarcasm* What size TV we talkin' player?


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Why the fuck do you need '9'? Not like you have 9 arms  We do love our guns down here tho

Ironic Texas means



> The origin of the state name, Texas, is from the word, "Tejas", which means 'friends' in the Caddo language.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

It's hofficial I'm moving in.
coke benzos and gats.

Wish a nikka would


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Hofficial. lol gonna have to remember that. 

Coke benzos and gats is gonna be a fucking nuts time for sure.


----------



## pill_billy

ykm420 said:


> I have 9 straps now, a lot of the time I wish a mfer would try n break in.. Maybe it's because I'm from Tejas, we might as well not have goddamn gun laws, I can buy an AK in less than 10 minutes, legally. Shit is official out here *inserts sarcasm* What size TV we talkin' player?



42 in... mother fucker made like 3 trips to get all the shit...


----------



## realtalkloc

lolwhatzdrugs said:


> Why the fuck do you need 9



I think he was referring to his strapon collection.


----------



## realtalkloc

TheRapperGoneBad said:


> Wish a nikka would



You aint shit without your homeboy.


----------



## ykm420

We play with lazerbeams and shit, locc* You are quite intimidating, we don't want problems *Hands over money* Handle yourself.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

That's real talk ykm 


realtalkloc said:


> You aint shit without your homeboy.



You ain't shit nikka mind your own.
why even take the time to post if you just tryna flame up

I'll bust a mikkas mass mright mow



pill_billy said:


> 42 in... mother fucker made like 3 trips to get all the shit...



Don't know how I missed that! Hahahahaha


----------



## ykm420

Gruesome tew'sum, we run this city.. Not sure how we got from getting robbed to fk you ykM / BBBOOOIIIZZEEEEEEEEE but this took me down a few pegs.. Hahahaha.


----------



## realtalkloc

this just turned into a gangsta party, this aint nothin but a gangsta party.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9noL7HHBSxU


----------



## ykm420

^ Hell yeah, that will defuse any situation.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

realtalkloc said:


> this just turned into a gangsta party, this aint nothin but a gangsta party.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9noL7HHBSxU



Fer a minute I thought you was going against the wood grain on me an my nikka...

Where da 40's blunts a shortys?


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

> If Pirus and Crips all got along
> They'd probably gun me down by the end of this song
> Seem like the whole city go against me
> Every time I'm in the street I hear
> "YAWK! YAWK! YAWK! YAWK!"
> "Man down. Where you from, nigga?"
> "Fuck who you know, where you from my nigga?"
> "Where your grandma stay, huh, my nigga?"
> This m.A.A.d city I run, my nigga


.....


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

lolwhatzdrugs said:


> .....



Not so much a Kendrick guy check out
 BRUISER BRIGADE!


----------



## pill_billy

^ dude madd city is a classic... ive listened to the cd start to finish so many times driving to philly its unreal... prob best album start to finish ive ever listened to, just in terms of flow from one song to the next its unreal...


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

pill_billy said:


> ^ dude madd city is a classic... ive listened to the cd start to finish so many times driving to philly its unreal... prob best album start to finish ive ever listened to, just in terms of flow from one song to the next its unreal...



Have you listened to xxx danny brown same deal dawg


----------



## realtalkloc

TheRapperGoneBad said:


> Fer a minute I thought you was going against the wood grain on me an my nikka...



real recognize real...so i tucked my nina back in my waist.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

realtalkloc said:


> real recognize real...so i tucked my nina back in my waist.



Real recognize real i suppose 
with my bluelight folk
Jeezy told me that before he was tryna sell em cell phones! Haha

just fuckin wit a nikka 

I want to rob my weed hook he like 50 an a vet so it'd have to be bad karma.

Always cruising with way more then what people buying showing off zips of this and zips of that.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

wtf I hope he gats your ass


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

lolwhatzdrugs said:


> wtf I hope he gats your ass



I wouldn't do it -_- 
as if you've never been tempted.
I give him my hard earned money so it's not like I'm doing him any injustice by what I said haha.


----------



## Whattheminddo

*Weed deal gone bad*

Yea I've been jacked, for $140, I was gonna buy 7 grams (1/4 ounce) of weed from a dealer I knew, let's call him S, so S met me at Walgreens along with 4 other guys, we'll call em, A, U, W, And R. So First U came down a snow bank and ran into the store after shouting out "hey" to me who was standing near a shelf of propane canisters so the camera couldn't see me, I set this chip bag behind me that I was gonna take the kush home In, after U ran in 20 seconds later S comes down the hill along with everyone else and then asked me if I had the cash, he asked for it then I said lemme see the bag first, he said hold on we gotta go get it, he ran into the store with the others and 5 mins later they all came out and said "come with us" I was a little skeptical by now but I waited patiently, we walked a few blocks and then went behind a CVS building and from then U and R argued whether to walk around or hop the fence into the back yard, they eventually decided to hop the fence so first U jumped then W then me, after me the others followed and we were now behind a garage S and U were in front of me and A was silent and standing  15 feet away, W was just next to me along with R, after they were situated U asked me how much I had, I took out the 7 20's from my pocket and counted them for him, he told me to give it to him so he could check if it's real, by now I was really anxious to get my weed that I handed him a single 20 each time then he handed it to S, after U was done and gave all my cash to S, S knocked on the side of the garage and said come on to the guys, W and U were the only ones with me the rest of them walked around to the garage entrance and I couldn't see them so I figured they went inside, 30 secs later U said out loud "where are they bro and then said, "if they hustled you imma bout to box some fools" then U and W walked around the corner and said hold on, then left me there, 10 mins later I walked around and yelled out for them, that's when I saw there foot prints in the snow leading down the driveway, down the side walk and didn't bother going to look cause I knew they left, with alllll my money....


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

TheRapperGoneBad said:


> I wouldn't do it -_-
> as if you've never been tempted.
> I give him my hard earned money so it's not like I'm doing him any injustice by what I said haha.



No. I've never stolen shit from anyone dckkkk weed.


----------



## Sunshinefordays

I once met up with an old friend who knew I was new to hard drugs (in this instance MDMA).  He promised to meet me at a spot where we would do the exchange and he knew I didn't have much time to wait.  He still made me wait a whole hour, saying that when we met up he would take me to see the dealer.  When he finally met up with me, his story suddenly changed and he apparently had the MDMA with him.  I paid for the gram.  It looked like white powder with little blue flecks in it (he said it was crushed up tablets and that's why it was colorful).  Me, being completely new to molly, and trusting my friend, believed him.  When I took it, nothing happened.  I even sold some to a few people and felt bad afterwards because I knew I'd been ripped off.  He never spoke to me again


----------



## Sunshinefordays

also, another time, I had been hanging out with my best friend the whole week I was home from college.  We were very close.  We did several drugs during the week: molly, weed, acid, nitrous.  And he knew I had lost my wallet at the airport so he told me they were his treat to me.  On my second to last day, I left my bag (with my vyvanse prescription) in his car, he told me he would drop it off the next day.  By 10pm the next day, I still hadn't heard from him, so when i finally bugged him enough to reply, i found out he was fucked up and that he was hanging out with some sketchy kid and snorting as many of my pills as he could.  When I finally tracked the two of them down, he claimed that his friend must have taken the bottle out of my bag and stolen themm, but then I found the empty bottle.  Turns out, he did about 5 of the pills (there were about 50) gave away some to pay his debts to other people for the drugs he supplied me with that he said he paid for, and when he found out I was trying to find him, he dumped the rest out the window.  This was thanksgiving break, so with really bad ADD, I had to go back to college and take my finals without any medication thanks to my "best friend"


----------



## Nikkitareloaded

Here's one....happened to me tonight and I'm sick about it. Been dealing with this guy for about a year but it's an hour drive there and an hour drive back. Everytime I go to pick up he would throw me an extra pill here and there for my efforts and for bringing him business. 2 months ago he said he needed the money back 200$ for what he's been "fronting me". After arguing back and forth for a few weeks, since he never said it was a front, it was a treat i agreed to pay him back here and there when I can just to shut him up. I've done business with him a few times after that and he never said anything about the money. I Hit him up today to pick up and he said he moved, he just moved a few weeks ago so that was hint #1. Then he said I had to buy 8 minimum, hint #2. I got enough money from friends to purchase 15. When I drove to his "new address" there was no such place so I parked in front of a business and waited. Buggin out the whole time he called me and said his boy was going to come meet me because he wasn't home yet. His friend came in 2 seconds he had my big wad of $375 and I had 15 naproxen tables (Aleve) bagged up and in a cigarette case for what was supposed to be 15 roxy 30s. I called my friend and he said oh well fuck you that's what you get when you piss off me and the main man . Cool story bro .......


----------



## wezface

Lol I don't think I've ever told the whole story before. I have been ripped off for a good amount of money exactly once. 

So this is my 21st birthday and the two guys who transported H from Chicago to my area were leaving town so they gave us their hookup to keep the supply line tight. My friend (who, it helps to know, was a beautiful model with big fake boobies and a 22" waist) and I (who was modeling at the time too and had dreadlocks) head to the south side of Chicago to meet up with this dude and score some H.  We picked him up and drove to the ghetto in my friend's beemer and were heading to score when he pulls a piece and fucking robs us blind, rendering us both fucked, nearly dopesick, and without any gas money to get home. SO my brilliant ass walks up to a random van on the south side and knocks on the window and starts askin' for H. And hey what do you know, this guy knows a guy. So he calls guy.  fast forward to two hours later when my friend and I have about 4 bags of h between us and are being held in a pay by the minute motel room on the south side of Chicago by two huge black gangbangers and someone stops me from shooting vodka out of the glass that was next to my water cup.
The rest, as they say, was history, but involved being kept on a tight leash for about 6 months until it wasn't fun anymore for them. And that was my last serious foray into drug dealing.


----------



## Soulgasm

I've been ripped off plenty but the other night was fucking wack.

So I'm in a new city, no contacts, dry as a bone, and that good old anxiety/boredom/depression got the best of me. I cruised out to the local methadone clinic to try and scope some dope. I figured peeps in the program would still be using on top but everyone i talked to was legit trying to stay clean (apart from the done) so I trekked onward. There are no needle exchanges or dope spots I know of around so I cruised into the hoodest of the hood crack den and made eye contact with this older cracked out gentleman who said he could get some. He throws his bike in my trunk and we were off. I bought him a few rocks for his trouble which we smoked copiously as we cruised. We get to the first spot and he takes like fucking twenty minutes to reappear and says they're all out. We repeat this a couple times and finally he says it's a sure thing. I throw him a hundred bucks and he comes out with FUCKING T3's! Goddam he spent my hundy on this codeine bullshit which is pretty equivalent to ibuprofen with my tolerance and probably more crack and booze.

So I kick this clown outta my car then things start to get interesting. He's then all sure that his buddy's got the good good dope and calls up this white dude who rolls up in an suv. At this point, I'd been munching bars and somas, drinking beers all day, was a little loopy, and just wanted some dope and gtfo. So I hop in this white dude's suv and he starts cruising (I assume to avoid unwanted LE attention as per usual) and we're talking bout dope and prices and oxymorphone and quantity and all that kinda bullshit. Allasudden, I feel the cold metal barrel of a large caliber pistol pressed up against the side of my head (I was a little distracted taking note of the scenery out the passenger window beforehand so he got the jump on me). This fuckhead gives me some story about how he's and undercover officer (pshhhhh) then politely asks that I hand over my keys, wallet, meds, phone, and whatever else I had on me. Unexpectedly, I was cool as a cucumber, handed over my shit and exited the vehicle after his shitty excuse for a pistol whip. I will wreak havoc on this motherfucker if I ever see him again. Tried to track the phone to no avail.

And then I was all way deep in the ghetto (2nd highest homicide rate area in the states) penniless, phoneless, keyless (with no spares), and white as a motherfucker. Walked around and met some cool peeps. A lot of people living in poverty are really really cool and kind-hearted. Just some of them will kill you for some cash and being white. I found some lit up cop cars a mile down the road investigating some robbery or homicide or something and guess what? They take me to the fucking drunk tank for the night cause I was a little stumbly. Superficial lazy ass powertripped motherfucking PIGS. I don't even think they filed a police report bout my robbery. And I never got my dope.

Scoring in the hood is just not for me man. I will stick with my friends and mexican delivery services.


----------



## realtalkloc

Soulgasm said:


> And then I was all way deep in the ghetto (2nd highest homicide rate area in the states).Just some of them will kill you for some cash and being white.



Are u exaggerating? Is it really that bad. How does the area look and what are the people like?


----------



## Soulgasm

Uhhh it's like 95% african american, the rest being Hispanic. Real rundown and poverty stricken. More obvious crack and booze consumption right out in public intersections than you could imagine. Kinda like a lotta inner city areas I guess. It was real weird that the guy who decides to rob me was actually white haha but then he was in a car. But, no, actually my bad, the neighborhood I was right smack in the middle of has the 2nd highest homicide rate in the state. Just #15 in the country. Still not a place a white boy wants to be trekking round with no phone or money haha. The peeps are mostly cool, just sittin round getting drunk up to no good .


----------



## realtalkloc

sounds pretty bad, but you didn't see any gang presence? then what makes it so dangerous? I'm not from the states so im trying to understanding what a bad area is like over there.


----------



## pinpoint

realtalkloc said:


> sounds pretty bad, but you didn't see any gang presence? then what makes it so dangerous? I'm not from the states so im trying to understanding what a bad area is like over there.


----------



## Soulgasm

^ 'Xactly. There's hella (hate that word) gangs but they don't go round identifying themselves to the untrained eye helter skelter.


----------



## Moondust

I lost $180 trying to buy oxy, the guy who I've bought from many times before handed me an empty carton of cigarettes and with a sprinkle of heroin in it. When I was at my lowest in oxy addiction I was looking for a Silk Road type thing, sent $315 through western union. It was pretty bad looking back I'm ashamed.


----------



## Ignot

I was sold some fake tabs of L back when I was 17 in HighSchool, they guy ended up getting killed less than a month later.

There was also another kid who was sold fake Coke and killed himself snorting it, a few months later I found out the guy who gave him the fake stuff [Acetone] was someone I knew. That shit tripped me the fuck out.

Anyway I was sold fake shrooms/L/X/Bars all in the same two year span. Man those days were bad.


----------



## jackie jones

Reading some of these posts makes me feel even better about no longer being a dope fiend. I have been there, and do not want to go back. Even more than not getting ripped off anymore is not subjecting myself to shady environments or people anymore - people and places that I would never be around for any other reason than scoring drugs. Yuck.


----------



## uncle666ruckus

I was robbed once by two older guys. I met up on a bike and they took my 30 dollars and got aggressive. I rode away with 250 dollars in my pocket that they never discovered. Learned a cheap lesson.


----------



## hangyourhead

By junkie middle-men. 

Been shorted by scumbag dealers too, which in a way is getting robbed.


----------



## PsychedelicWizard

I got robbed by a guy on a bike that saw me copping some dope.

I could have easily taken him, he didn't even pull a weapon, just threatened me, but I felt sorry for him and just gave him part of what I had.

Strangely enough, an hour later, I went to buy from him and he took the money and slowly rode away and I just lightly grabbed his arm and he gave me the dope and apologized.

I'd say the vast majority of robbers and muggings are because of desperation, and in my experience, people usually feel regret and make it up if they see that person again.

Either way, robbing is not a smart thing to do, as the dealer usually has some sort of weapon or criminal enterprise they are associated with who won't take kindly to the profit loss, and the junkie is desperate and often deranged enough to seek revenge or rat them out to the police.

At the very least, these people will lose return customers.


----------



## falsifiedhypothesi

I've got nothing to add but... 



Give_me_some_pants said:


> i got robbed of a bag o schwag in highschool. went to the apartments next to the school and the dude took money from my boy and hopped out the window (first story). ended up driving everywhere looking for the guy and found him at a stop sign in my neighborhood across the street. I hopped out the car and smacked him with my algebra book, but never did get my 10 back.
> 
> few months later I told a dude i was selling him some green and to leave the money by the stoplight and come back in 30 minutes, during which time my buddy took a dump in a paper bag and threw a toad in it for shit and giggles. dude saw it and let the toad go. he called me and i replied that the weed was inside the toad. he went back, found this shit covered toad and cut it open to no reward. upon the second phone call where he kept screaming "WHERE IS MY SHIT?" I told him i already gave him the shit, in regards to the loafer in the paper bag.
> 
> I know this thread was about being robbed, and looking back that was a seriously douchey decision, but i really needed to share that with someone.



Whether or not this is true it's still the funniest thing I've heard all week lol


----------



## Havoc_Matt

Wow I feel really bad for some of you guys, when me or we plan on getting rid of or looking for some it's in smaller cities/towns and always with my boys and pretty much know every person if not then the deal happens on our terms, and when picking up the guys I deal with have hundreds of thousands of dollars of stuff and is strictly all business so ripping off a couple ounces or pounds  or a hundred or so of OC moral of the story if possible try not to be alone, and don't put your self in a sketchy situation where all they got to do is not come back to rip you off then bounce and try somewhere else I never had to walk around asking for shit so I don't know I'm accustomed to always being with my buddy's when buying and selling and we usually always know them or someone would vouch for them and at end of the day everyone I deal with is strictly business or the desire to get high no fucking around hopefully you guys stop getting jacked that's mad whack!


----------



## naturalbornbarter

Me and a friend was getting some ice for my cousin he gave us 40 and my friends normal dealer was out of town so we went with the other girl we got some from a few days earlier he first bag wasn't fat but wasn't to skimpy so we call her up and she was across town so we drove over there and when she got there she had a hoodie I didn't think much about it it's normal for me well with my pot dealers in ms I'd meet down road and trade off and be good they had hoods on well she hands it over takes the money and huried to her ride and by the time we realized it was salt she was gone it pissed all of us off and we was sober that night but me and my friend got a little money the next night when his original guy got back


----------



## mostly-human

lolwhatzdrugs said:


> No. I've never stolen shit from anyone dckkkk weed.




La Di Da


----------



## JaxThrax

Once 2 trolls who loved drugs and money were living in a fairly populated area, but not massive metropolitan populated, 5 lined cities all combined 150,000 pop. Only thing around was roxy and loratab, or very stepped on H.
       The 2 friends decided this just won't do any longer and started to scheme. Well the closest metro is 65 miles away.. Started buying from strangers in the hood, Taking almost 4 months the duo finally had an amazing H connect, very pure no deaths luckily but several clientele had OD, not believing the potency that was told to them. (Seriously anymore than .3 for veterans was causing overdoses.)     

      After this new shit hit the streets dubbed bleubonic (looked bluish but killer like blubonic plauge, catchy right?) It seriously stuck. Everyone loved it business became great. They started with one gram a piece, and now they were driving there getting quarter ounces or more and bringing it back across state lines. Came back here selling for 30 a foil (tenth of a gram) literally more than doubling the profit still not cutting... 
      Well 7 months go by and another troll who sold garbage ass H. Didn't appreciate this very well, with his bitchass. The 2 trolls stopped at a dealer they often supplied.(A dealer we can call Judas). Upon stepping out of the car, two gremlins with guns working with the Evil Troll had caught them off guard and at gunpoint for lots of drugs, money and phones. 2 weeks later Judas, "hailed" a cab and came for dinner, >:] after a few "beers" he reluctantantly told all about the gremlins and the troll. The best part never occurred to the trolls, the stolen burner smart phones although had pattern locks had been factory reset, they were using them! (Thanks Judas) Android device manager located the slimey fuckers. The gremlins were only 40 miles away in a small simple cave, and the troll even closer. 

   There is a saying by Makavelli ..."crush your enemies totally.." The business lasted 4 years total, with only 1 real armed robbery. Trolls are still best friends to this day. Their sons often play together, and there almost 30 back pain and shit, 2 F's on the 
record(For one troll) Oh yeah! The evil troll, gremlins and Judas, are just fine and dandy in case you were worried.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

JaxThrax said:


> Once 2 trolls.



Any body else stop here? Lol


----------



## dankhead88

went to the hood to cop some heroin. got the shit and leave. shit smells like a mixture of kitchen spices and it doesn't even dissolve in water. Wasted 40 bucks.


----------



## King_Willie

Soulgasm said:


> Uhhh it's like 95% african american, the rest being Hispanic. Real rundown and poverty stricken. More obvious crack and booze consumption right out in public intersections than you could imagine. Kinda like a lotta inner city areas I guess. It was real weird that the guy who decides to rob me was actually white haha but then he was in a car. But, no, actually my bad, the neighborhood I was right smack in the middle of has the 2nd highest homicide rate in the state. Just #15 in the country. Still not a place a white boy wants to be trekking round with no phone or money haha. The peeps are mostly cool, just sittin round getting drunk up to no good .


First of all, you can say "black"... it's ok to say black people... Not all black people are "African American"... second, no one is gonna kill you JUST cuz you're white, dude... My god.... And third, why is it weird that it was a white guy who robbed you? Jesus, I can smell the prejudice through the fucking computer screen...


----------



## fuzzydoodle

So I've been ripped off once or twice (only when dealing with people other than my usual dealer, go figure). He stops doing business at 10 pm because he's got kids and a family and they have to be ready for school etc. I live about an hour away so I can't always get up there to meet with him. No big deal, my ex and I just cruise by the gas station or whatever and people know what's up. So we find this guy, he gets in my car and gives us a sample of H. It's pretty good stuff so we buy the gram, give him the money, and he dips out fast. I thought it was little weird but we had already tested it so I didn't think much of it. Anyway, we go to the Wendy's parking lot and this mother fucker gave us a rock. Literally a piece of gravel he must have picked up on the side of the road. I'm out $100, pissed off, and nearly dope sick.

Another time, my ex, his friend, and I were up north again buying an 8 ball of coke to sell from some other guy. We meet dude in some random parking lot around midnight to do the deal. Mind you we had just bought an 8 ball from this same guy a couple of days prior. So my ex and his friend get out of the car and walk over to his, they tell me to hold down the fort. Not even 20 seconds later, I see my ex running to the car, he hops in the driver's seat, and pulls out of the parking spot a bit to which I see his friend lying face down on the pavement with this big ass gat in his back. My ex is screaming out the window "let him go, let him go!" And the guy is like "give us the money!" We're about 25 feet away from the guy so my ex throws some bills out the window; and when they run to grab the money blowing in the wind and shit, his friend flies into the car. We zoom off, in utter shock and disbelief, and I see the people are behind us. My ex just threw out some ones, a ten, and maybe a 20 so they got $50 from us at the most; and I guess they weren't too happy about that lol. I'm telling my ex to give me the money because I wasn't about to give that Shit up! Haha anyway, we manage to get away empty handed but unscathed. That was a hell of night let me tell you! Once we made it back to my other dude's house whom we were staying with at the time I did some dope just to calm my nerves and try to forget about that whole ordeal. 

Moral of the story, don't buy from shady ass people if you can manage it. Only "trust" the people that you've been doing business with for a good while (even though they can screw you too) however in my case my usual dude didn't use, he just smoked some weed and drank occasionally, dealing was his actual occupation to take care of his family and stuff- he was a good guy for real. Truly, if you can get out of the game all together that's your best bet. It was the best decision I ever made although it was pretty much forced upon me, but that's a different story for a different time.

Stay safe out there y'all. Listen to the vets on here, they know what they're talking about. Keeps your wits about you, I've read some of these stories where Shit went wrong and people didn't notice the red flags because they were under the influence at the time. Finally, listen to your gut, if something doesn't feel right you are not obligated to continue on with the transaction or whatever. Consider your safety first, after all this is all in the name of harm reduction.


----------



## Bliss26

*Ever get ripped by new connect?*

I have, this is the second time. I feel like a dumbass and fool when it happens.
  The first time, my usual person was dry, so AFOAF , I'll call her Julie, was my Plan B. She helped me out twice before and at a better price than my regular, but I didn't make her my plan A bc I didn't know her well and she was slower at getting stuff. 
  The third time, she just never came back. Texted me a few times w excuses, then pretended she got stopped by police (false) and then in jail (false)
  This one today, is AFOAF, but I didn't really trust him because he uses what I do so I figured it'd be too tempting for him to pinch more than we agreed. Which he did, came back with stuff but a ridiculously small amount.
  I feel stupid over this. I guess I'm just looking for someone to say I'm not the only one, and it's happened to them too.


----------



## ovo1024

I've been ripped off by "friends" and been shorted by middle men, people just never coming back etc. I've learned stick to your normal people or if you must go thru people you don't know very Well never hand the cash up until you see the product and are satisfied with it. If they can't do that for you then avoid them.


----------



## T. Calderone

Moving to Drug Culture


----------



## Scarfo

Yep don't ever give your money to anyone who isn't a trusted friend.  Otherwise, you're asking for trouble or wasting a whole lof time getting your money back.

If people need the money up front, then threaten to walk away.  I think you'll find a lot of them will not require the money up front of all of a sudden.


----------



## Errol77

Been robbed a few times...

The worst time i experienced and one i still have nightmares about every now and again.....

Back in the day, '93 to be exact, i was a whopping 16 years old and mad into the rave scene in the UK. It was an amazing culture to experience, it was friendly and hardly anyone drank. Clubs especially all nighters turned a blind eye to basically everything (as long as you bought off their dealer). Anyways, at 16 and one particular weekend, my mates and I were skint. The only thing we could afford was acid, which we loved btw. E's were our favourite but they were £15 back then each. Acid however was £3, so.... 

If you took acid back then you may remember  these things called micro dots and micro flints. Anyway mega strong... and you were basically fubar'd for 12 or 15 hours!
16 and hard as nails... took 3!

Fast forward 3 hours later, we were in our usual club and on the top balcony (basically an old cinema and now a dirty sweaty hardcore club). Messing about and up to no good, we were approached by the 2 of the biggest things id ever seen. (the size of these brutes is subject to debate...they could have 2 ft tall or 10 ft, i have no idea).
Anyway, they knelt down beside us pulled out a cigar chopper thing and asked for a hand. Them being huge and us being kids we did what we were told. They took a finger of my mate and put it in the chopper thing and asked for our money and drugs.
On acid... well what can i say...we basically s**t our pants, started crying and gave em everything including our shoes! We were 3 terrified kids on the worst ever trips from that point. We left quickly, hid for a bit and cried in each others arms wishing to come down.

Daft but a horrible experience. They were probably our age, our size and just trying to mess with our heads. We on the other hand just threw what we had at em and ran off! Who knows! 

My advice never get mugged on acid.


----------



## Errol77

Also been mugged by 2 ladyboys whilst off my head on tablets about 12 year ago in gran canaria. Never admitted that one to my mates! They never got away with anything... except my pride!

Again years ago... '98/'99 me and the ex drove across europe on a pilgrimage to Berlin for the Love Parade rave... got robbed of all our money and drugs we had for the trip (£500). I didnt really get robbed but thats what i told the ex. My wallet actually fell into the chemical toilet whilst i was trying to find a key to snort with in my pocket! When we split i gladly told her the truth... still ran away tho, she was lethal!


----------



## 25x

i got robbed by my main connect for half a hundred pack of xanax then he said i set him up because d-boys arrested him and he was going to fuck me up. im now checking public arrest records to see if his bullshit story was true or he just wanted to rob me


----------



## Listening

Never been robbed exactly but this is the closest I've come:

When I was vacationing in Mexico, I tried to find some weed. I asked some guy who looked the right combo of sketchy and friendly and he said, yea, meet in front of this store at this time. So I show up and he's there and tells me to go around to the back of the store. Obviously this is a pretty stupid thing to do by myself, but there you go. I go around back and there is a big guy with a few gold teeth and a permanent smile and some other cronies next to him.

He asks me if I want some weed. I can't remember the conversion to pesos, but I remember saying that I want something like $20 worth. He shows me a giant bag and says something like $60. I say, sorry I don't need that much. He repeats the price. I say ok I really don't need that much, thanks anyway. He repeats the price. At this point I realize that I'm sort of surrounded by these guys. I also realize that I'm confused about my bargaining power in the transaction. I give him the money and he gives me the weed.

It was *really* shitty weed. Maybe the shittiest I've ever had. What it lacked in quality, it made up for in quantity. I smoked as much as I could for the rest of the vacation and trashed the rest before we left.

I was stupid. Could have ended much worse.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Errol77 said:


> Also been mugged by 2 ladyboys whilst off my head on tablets about 12 year ago in gran canaria. Never admitted that one to my mates! They never got away with anything... except my pride!
> 
> Again years ago... '98/'99 me and the ex drove across europe on a pilgrimage to Berlin for the Love Parade rave... got robbed of all our money and drugs we had for the trip (£500). I didnt really get robbed but thats what i told the ex. My wallet actually fell into the chemical toilet whilst i was trying to find a key to snort with in my pocket! When we split i gladly told her the truth... still ran away tho, she was lethal!



u had 500pounds and you couldn't afford anything better than acid?


----------



## Idontknowanythingg

I have a few stories.

One of the first times every trying to get bud (before I had my own connect) I went to my buddies and he stole $20US off his brother in quarter rolls. Being young and stupid we fell for his story "I have to go to the city to pick it up I'll be right back." Never came back. The best part is I went to his house again and he hits the same guy up for bud. We meet in front of my other friends house and his parents are watching so we show him the money and he shows us some rolled up paper with bud supposedly in it. Exchange and walk 10 minutes into the woods to indulge. Turns out it was sand. Told my friend and LOL he asks if I'm sure so I throw it at him. My other friend ended up buying from him after all that and it was actually really damn good. 

Another time AFOM was going to meet with this girl and was going to sell her X amount of buds for XXX amount of money and there were SOO many red flags. He told her he was gonna be with friends and she texted back "oh I'm nervous he's gonna be with people." (First red flag). Then she pulled up to said meeting spot and didn't pull in a parking space (second) then he tried to get in her car and she said door was broken (third) then he went to other side and she said "I'm in a hurry" so he hands her said bud through window and she starts counting money and she drives off. He hangs onto car until about 10 mph then bails and runs back to out other friends minivan (so fast I know) and try and chase her. We gave up and drove to my house. Out of all places she parked on my street. So he jumped out trying to stab her tires while my other friend blocked the street and she hit him with her car and drove through someone's yard to get away. Come to find out she was a meth head. He went to her house to sell to her before so he had some people make sure she gave him his money back. What comes around goes around. 

Also owed this dude 10 dollars once for acid and he took me out to a field with his big ass friend in the country to buy a 10 sack of Regs and he pulled a knife on me for owing him that 10 for a month. Then I pulled my knife on him and he put his away and we got that bud and smoked it lol


----------



## Jayson.nig

Yeah fucking sucks


----------



## smokeymcpot42088

rules of engagement.   Unless said person is a trusted friend. (trust is your liability at this point) you see it, scale it, and if at all possible sample it.  In Lieu of the I don't have time for you to do a tester.... the line, "well I'm only grabbing this one to see how it is, comin back for the lions share in a minute after xyz'' goes a long ways with a lot of pusher types.  Of course I have been ripped off, kind of thought it went with the territory?

Oh I have one story that is a kick though.  So I'm at the hotel, pretty upscale. (had to have a sports coat in the dining area/bar etc etc) and I ring my boy because by some strange miracle of the stars allligning I ended up with the room to myself for 3 days, anyway he wants to get a ball, insists he's in good with these guys etc etc. (trust was my liability) and brings me about 3 blocks from the hotel, I'm a skinny white dude in a 3 piece who just went from tourist part of town to REAL city. (was unaware of that). So first corner we get checked by a group of 'bloods' who demand us to run our shit.  They got about 2 gs of a legal research chemical called clonazolam.  To this day I am quite sure they fucked themselves up with that bag.  I can just imagine a bunch of thugs doin big rails.


----------



## mp44god

Errol77 said:


> Been robbed a few times...
> 
> The worst time i experienced and one i still have nightmares about every now and again.....
> 
> Back in the day, '93 to be exact, i was a whopping 16 years old and mad into the rave scene in the UK. It was an amazing culture to experience, it was friendly and hardly anyone drank. Clubs especially all nighters turned a blind eye to basically everything (as long as you bought off their dealer). Anyways, at 16 and one particular weekend, my mates and I were skint. The only thing we could afford was acid, which we loved btw. E's were our favourite but they were £15 back then each. Acid however was £3, so....
> 
> If you took acid back then you may remember  these things called micro dots and micro flints. Anyway mega strong... and you were basically fubar'd for 12 or 15 hours!
> 16 and hard as nails... took 3!
> 
> Fast forward 3 hours later, we were in our usual club and on the top balcony (basically an old cinema and now a dirty sweaty hardcore club). Messing about and up to no good, we were approached by the 2 of the biggest things id ever seen. (the size of these brutes is subject to debate...they could have 2 ft tall or 10 ft, i have no idea).
> Anyway, they knelt down beside us pulled out a cigar chopper thing and asked for a hand. Them being huge and us being kids we did what we were told. They took a finger of my mate and put it in the chopper thing and asked for our money and drugs.
> On acid... well what can i say...we basically s**t our pants, started crying and gave em everything including our shoes! We were 3 terrified kids on the worst ever trips from that point. We left quickly, hid for a bit and cried in each others arms wishing to come down.
> 
> Daft but a horrible experience. They were probably our age, our size and just trying to mess with our heads. We on the other hand just threw what we had at em and ran off! Who knows!
> 
> My advice never get mugged on acid.



When you've gotten robbed that many times, you need to start taking a long hard look in the mirror. In all my 14 years of drug use, all the sketchy characters I've encountered, the worst that happened was I got skimped on a bag of weed or got pressed xans. Not saying it couldn't happen to me though!


----------



## sekio

One day I learned the important lesson that you should never hand your whole fucking supply of narcotics to a stranger.

So one day I called one of my associates to acquire some marijuana, he was busy so he sent a friend of his to drop it off to me near a train station. Some scruffy looking guy saw me picking the weed up, we strike up a conversation and he asks to see the wee. Foolishly I hand him the whole bag and the next thing I know he pops me in the nose and upper lip, I'm on the ground, and he's off like a rocket weaving through honking cars on the busy street.

I had to go to a nearby business and wash my face because it was so bloody. Lesson learned, thankfully it was only a half ounce.


----------



## devilsgospel

bertstarebluelight said:


> Yo whys he talking shit?!



One of the worst jackings I've experienced is this guy above me stealing post space and my patience with wild nonsense.


----------



## smokeymcpot42088

Right? Noone is gunna check this guy or can I answer all posts in Eminem quote like riddles because that would make things more interesting for me.


----------



## tanlinesfeelfine

That's hilarious that they got a rc benzo probably thinking it was cocaine or something similar. I'm gonna say they probably got a few charges out of that adventure.


----------

